#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-26
<LjL> Tm_T: well neither for what i'm concerned, asking "what X do y'all use" has never been among my favorite questions
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> LjL: true, but it far less rude than poking peoples pockets
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1188 users present
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1183 users present
<Pici> Flood cat is flooding
<PriceChild> Pici, ?
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (HeLLoMoTo)
<stdin> spammed #k too
<LjL> and #gentoo, and probably just about everything else
<LjL> *shrug*
<stdin> yeah and #kde
<LjL> ngggg
<LjL> why can't people just see that someone called "whiteboy" asking why Linux is better than Windows and misspelling Linux in two different ways in the same sentence *is a troll* and shouldn't be fed
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (opteroN)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<tritium> What's with all the spam flooding this channel from floodbots?
<TheSheep> that's what they are for, flooding :D
<tritium> I guess so...
<nalioth> c'mon folks.  this is 'testing' phase
<nalioth> most of these messages will disappear when they're production ready
<TheSheep> tritium: you could perhaps ignore mode changes...
<tritium> That's good information to know (now), nalioth.
<nalioth> tritium: this has been going on for weeks now
<nalioth> :|
<tritium> Yes, but the information you gave is new.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<crdlb> < cabrioleur> dominion, use alien << terrible advice ftl :/
<cool> this  info is way old " Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter" Please update it thanks
<cool> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> 09:12 #ubuntu-offtopic: < n00dl3> oh god an op nazi
<Tm_T> I'm slowly begin to hate #ubuntu-offtopic 
<stdin> slowly?
<stdin> didn't take me that long
<Tm_T> well you know, I don't follow it
<stdin> I don't much, just keep getting a load of highlights
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> drawback of having "nazi" in hilight
<stdin> yeah
<J-_> Why is there a lack of, or rather - no ops/encorcement in #ubuntu-offtopic. It's becoming not so family-friendly, and people are tending to take advantage of that?
<Tm_T> feel free to call !ops | reason when needed
 * Hobbsee notes that people insist on taking it non-family-friendly directions a lot of the time
<Hobbsee> and tehn whine when they get kickbanned.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: latter can be ignored
<Hobbsee> well, of course
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> no, I wasn't telling how to do, just pointing out that we do agree on this
<J-_> Well, it's not really even that. the mainstream has taken over because of popularity.  It's good for Ubuntu, for being so popular but just the lack of ops doing good deeds in the channel for the minority trying to keep the policy intact such as myself and others, then, usually getting "lol", or a factoid thrown back at you saying you're abusing the bot. Being a channel I am most active in, it sucks. I wish the old #ubuntu-offtopic was still around
<Tm_T> J-_: unfortunately I don't have powers to help
<Tm_T> J-_: just call ops when needed, if still doesn't help, I believe IRC Council would like to check that
<J-_> It's not really a current situation right now, it's ongoing hehe
<Hobbsee> nalioth: fix it please.
<Tm_T> :p
<Hobbsee> seveas isnt here, nad that's supposed to have the council there on it.
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: like to have some humour?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hm?
<Tm_T> hold on =)
<Tm_T> can I flood a bit?
<Gary> i'd like to be cheered up too
<Tm_T> I take that as a yes
<Tm_T> 1240 < mii> ...drop msn :/
<Tm_T> 1240 < Tm_T> mii: be silent
<Tm_T> 1240 < mii> :(
<Tm_T> 1241 < d1zzy> mii: lol, you know of anything related to my question or just the random rant about MS?
<Tm_T> 1241 < mii> Tm_T: let me in ubuntu ops
<Tm_T> 1241 < Tm_T> mii: I should do that because...
<Tm_T> 1241 < mii> d1zzy: sorry i dont speak geek language,im just a beginner in all
<Tm_T> 1242 < mii> Tm_T: to plead for my mistakes and be given another chance,because i'm notgetting true to regulate my problems with linux by my self
<Tm_T> 1243 < Tm_T> mii: you had that chance 2 k-lines and >20 bans ago
<Tm_T> (from #kopete)
<Tm_T> mii aka wii aka nicio aka xp_killer
<jussi01> Tm_T: heh, sounds like a real fu person.... sigh
<Hobbsee> hah.  nice
<Tm_T> jussi01: he's flaming around channels I don't have magical powers
<jussi01> Tm_T: well if he dares poke his head in #ubuntustudio ....
<Tm_T> jussi01: I wonder if he isn't already banned
<jussi01> Tm_T: probably - but I havent done it, and I daresay none of the other ops in there have...
<Tm_T> meh
<jussi01> Tm_T: there are only 3 other ops in there afaik. we dont get much trouble, thankfully
<Tm_T> ooh, this is getting interesting
<jussi01> Tm_T: where?
<Tm_T> 1251 < mii> Tm_T: your right wrong place to discus this,let me discus this in ubuntu ops
<Tm_T> 1251 < Tm_T> mii: I repeat, this is totally wrong place to this discussion
<Tm_T> 1251 < Bille> mii: do you like being in #kopete?
<Tm_T> 1252 < mii> Bille: no dont like kopete
<Tm_T> 1252 < mii> Bille: yes because it's there i sopose to ask for help if i cant find or solve it
 * jussi01 hugs Tm_T
<Tm_T> I hope in heterosexual, friendly way
<jussi01> Tm_T: absolutely
<Tm_T> &me hugs jussi01 back
<Tm_T> whops
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> anyway, why all this friendly hugging?
<jussi01> Tm_T: 7 not 6 ... :P
<Tm_T> oh, right, thanks
<jussi01> Tm_T: friendly hugs are great when you are being abused :P
<Tm_T> I'm not being abused, I'm bein humoured!
<jussi01> heheehe.. i suppose so
<Tm_T> that reminds me...
<Tm_T> jussi01: http://forums.team-gizka.org/viewtopic.php?p=38583#38583
<jussi01> Tm_T: killer... nice quote
<Tm_T> ...and those who know, Pompeii hasn't been around for ~2 000 years ;)
<Tm_T> s/know/dont\'t\ know/
<PriceChild> LjL, are the floodbots meant to be constantly talking now in unregged?
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<PriceChild> What did the floodbots do? cope?
<Pici> Perhaps they have netsplit detection like irssi does
<Amaranth> they must have
<Amaranth> or they lag behind enough to ride it out
<mc44> I don't think they noticed
<Pici> You would say that
<PriceChild> i guess they did raise the limit
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<LjL> uh wait we actually went below 1000 users without any split or attack tonight?
<LjL> i thought 1000 was a safe threshold
<Gary> it's only recently it's been above 1000 most of the time
<Gary> I remember it being approx 800-900
<LjL> well the times of the day i'm logged in it's 1100-1200 since... feisty at least
<LjL> debugcount
<FloodBot3> 1199 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1208
<LjL> debugcount
<FloodBot3> 1196 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1208
<Gary> it cannot count either :p
<Gary> 1183 in #ubuntu surely?
<Pici> verily
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> but you haven't seen the other two bots
<LjL> [15:10:11] <LjL> debugcount
<LjL> [15:10:12] <FloodBot2> 157 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1000
<LjL> [15:10:12] <FloodBot1> 157 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1000
<LjL> [15:10:12] <FloodBot3> 1196 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1208
<LjL> there was a netsplit earlier, they haven't quit recovered correctly it would seem
<Pici> We were wondering earlier how they handled the netsplit
<LjL> badly, it seems apparent
<Gary> awww
<LjL> they didn't set -l to begin with, because they believed they were already in emergency mode
<LjL> (bot1 and bot2 did, but bot3 with a different version of the code didn't, and it was opped)
<LjL> now they didn't even count the users right
<LjL> i'll have to check the logs very carefully... later though. i think there's a regexp acting up anyway
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1172 users present
<LjL> debugcount
<FloodBot1> 1173 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1000
<FloodBot3> 1186 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1208
<FloodBot2> 1173 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1000
<LjL> debugrejoin
<FloodBot1> Simulating a rejoin from netsplit due to debug command
<FloodBot2> Simulating a rejoin from netsplit due to debug command
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1173 users present
<FloodBot3> Simulating a rejoin from netsplit due to debug command
<FloodBot3> Synced to #ubuntu, 1173 users present
<FloodBot2> Synced to #ubuntu, 1173 users present
<LjL> (reverted to older version)
<Gary> <lawlcat> Hey, how much would it cost to get someone to find me a cost-free downloadable Hentai date sim for my mac?
<Gary> in #ubuntu
<Pici> saw it
<LjL> costs a ban
<Gary> some people, tsk
<Pici> os2mac: How can we help you today?
<os2mac> I'm OK atm. thanks for asking though... I'm actually in here just waiting to help if I can.
<Pici> os2mac: Help with what? This isnt a support channe;/
<Pici> l
<os2mac> I understand that.
<Pici> Ximal sets of my bad mojo radar
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> os2mac: yes?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu: NBS is Some packages are no longer built from source as a result of various transitions.  The reverse dependencies of these packages require an update.  The current tracking list is available from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<Seeker`> "reverse dependencies"?
<Pici> sure
<Pici> Package A depends on Package B, but B is no longer being built from source. Therefore A needs to be updated.
<Pici> A is a reverse dependency of B
<Pici> apt-cache rdepends <package> too :)
<PriceChild> !nbs
<ubotu> Some packages are no longer built from source as a result of various transitions.  The reverse dependencies of these packages require an update.  The current tracking list is available from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<PriceChild> !mode
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<effie_jayx> god...
<effie_jayx> I hate trolls that don't troll enough to ban
<Pici> Agreed.
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> he got bored and left
 * effie_jayx hops on one leg
<n33dhelp> please, i seem to be banned from #ubuntu, and i don't understand why
<Pici> n33dhelp: hold on, let us take a look at our logs
<Pici> n33dhelp: Does anyone else use your connection?
<n33dhelp> sry, Pici, afk
<n33dhelp> i actually did have my wireless network unsecured for a long time
<n33dhelp> the reason i secured it was because i saw unknown computers using it :p
<n33dhelp> join #debian
<n33dhelp> woops.
<Pici> n33dhelp: The fact is, after reviewing the logs a bit further, its very peculiar that someone leeching your connection happened to join #ubuntu and act inapropirately.
<Pici> n33dhelp: Our usual policy is to require the person who orginally created the ban be the one who lifts it, and I might have been willing to bend this if this was a trivial issue: but it isn't.  You can come back later and see if that person (Seveas) is around, but he hasn't been on for about a week now (hes a busy guy).
<Pici> hm. I wonder if he read that or not.
<ompaul> I think he did
<Journeyman> can I be tested for this so called exploit
<ompaul> it is real
<Journeyman> would be nice if the exploit was provided, rather than just saying how to fix it
 * ompaul checks 
<Journeyman> you have to be kidding me
<ompaul> was that the one you fell to 
<Journeyman> I didn't fall to any
<Journeyman> I was just redirected to a channel
<ompaul> let me check then
 * ompaul goes to find it
<Journeyman> it said to join this channel to test
<Journeyman> I would like to know how exactly they know I am effected
<ompaul> how about you quit at the same time as others 
<ompaul> lets look and see back in a mo
<ompaul> the easy way for me to find it is gone 
<Journeyman> i am forced to join #ubuntu-read-topic
<ompaul> back in a moment
<Journeyman> righto
<Journeyman> I have a feeling it may be a false positive
<ompaul> * ompaul removes ban on Journeyman!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<Journeyman> woohoo
<ompaul> Journeyman, it looks like it was
<Journeyman> thanks
<Journeyman> yeah that exploit is pretty old
<ompaul> you went in the middle of a flood of quits 
<Journeyman> i doubt I would be effected
<ompaul> if you see one hang on for 60 seconds
<crdlb> there was a different quit message (Success)
<ompaul> yeap
<crdlb> what does that mean?
<ompaul> crdlb, it means he quit himselff
<ompaul>  as in /quit success from the client
<ompaul> Journeyman, so ehh if you see one of those exploits please sit tight for a min or two - just until the dust settles
<ompaul> saves that kind of stuff
<Journeyman> right on
<FloodBot3> !ops | Mass join
<Seeker`> what triggered that mass join?
<ubotu> pochu called the ops in #ubuntu-desktop ()
<jdong> was that toilet_paper again in -desktop?
<Cpudan80> Hello Hello
<Cpudan80> Can you guys add this as a factoid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581075
<Cpudan80> Maybe under like ehh "no boot screen laptop"
<LjL> debugcount
<FloodBot3> 1221 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1236
<LjL> debugcount
<FloodBot3> 1222 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1236
<Mez> @lart LjL 
<LjL> !brokenusplash is <reply> Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> Cpudan80: ^
<Cpudan80> LjL: Woohoo
<Cpudan80> thanks
<ubotu> choudesh called the ops in #ubuntu (SuperFart)
<LjL> PM: [00:46:31] <SuperFart> WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM
<Seeker`> nice
<jdong> ha
<LjL> [00:46:49] <SuperFart> I NEED HELP WITH UBUNTU AND YOU KICK BANN ME FOR NO REASON, YOU DO NOT DESERVE TO BE ALIVE
<LjL> i kind of think he doesn't deserve to be unbanned in the next year, on the other hand.
<mc44> CAPS MEANS BUSINESS
<LjL> now he's flooding me, sigh
<somerville32> ubotu: contribute-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<somerville32> What is wrong with that syntax?
<LjL> !contribute-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> uhm
<somerville32> I get: <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> nothing... *shrug*. somerville32, try with "!no x is y" next time, sometimes using "!no" gets around some of its oddities
<somerville32> I didn't think that contribute-#xubuntu existed
<LjL> somerville32: no, it doesn't, still using !no gets around some regex parsing oddities.
<somerville32> oh, okay.
<Seeker`> woo for functionality that noone understands fully :D
<LjL> somerville32: try     test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<LjL> somerville32: and then try    no test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<somerville32> test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<somerville32> !test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, somerville32 said: !test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<LjL> somerville32: try with "ubotu: " like you did above
<somerville32> ubotu: test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, somerville32 said: ubotu: test-#xubuntu is <reply> To contribute and help out with Xubuntu see: http://xubuntu.org/devel and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<LjL> ok i'm clueless
 * somerville32 pats ubotu on the head... with a shovel.
<LjL> poor bot, he just hates regexps, but we all do :)
 * Seeker` tried to write a HTML regex
<Seeker`> that wasn't fun
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-27
<ubotu> Ashfire908 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> hm the bot in #gentoo seems to ban some exploit attempts automatically
<Bourne> Hello requesting a cloak, https://launchpad.net/~j.bourne
<Seeker`> LjL: what sort of exploits?
<PriceChild> LjL, wasn't that a normal person?
<LjL> PriceChild, no. well, the normal person banned hoperator (but that was a NOTICE, which the bot probably doesn't parts), but the bot banned... another clueless guy who asked what that command would do :)
<LjL> Seeker`: /server mail specifically
<nalioth> that guy caught the k-train
<LjL> i know
<PriceChild> Seeker`, wait rej is a bot?
<LjL> err no
<LjL> mzbot is a bot
<PriceChild> ahhh missed that one :D
<nalioth> Bourne: please type /msg nickserv set master Bourne 
<Bourne>  /msg nickserv set master Bourne
 * Bourne done
 * ST47 stares at +l 1190
<PriceChild> ST47, what's up?
 * ST47 ponders idly the use of such a high limit
<LjL> sigh
<PriceChild> ST47, the bot is in testing... that's what it'll be setting in #ubuntu some time soon perhaps
<ST47> ah :)
<tonyyarusso> ST47: nah, we're just really popular on weekends
<ST47> ;)
<Dave2> If someone tries to flood with 1141 bots, they will be thwarted!
<tonyyarusso> that would be seriously impressive
<Seeker`> i think they would probably deserve to flood the channel if they had that many bots :P
<somerville32> "Botnet, I choose you!"
<Seeker`> pffft, Pikachu wins!
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1185 users present
<LjL> debugcount
<FloodBot3> 1182 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1191
<somerville32> debugcount
<FloodBot3> 1176 users in #ubuntu - limit at 1191
<somerville32> :]
<FloodBot3> !ops | Mass join
<FloodBot3> WARNING: Channel CTCP on #ubuntu (ACTIO)
<ubotu> kahrytan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<somerville32> That was colourful
<Pici> LjL: <3 floodbot
<LjL> ACTIO?
<PriceChild> * BaD_CrC has quit (K-lined)
<PriceChild> * BaD-Laptop has quit (K-lined)
<LjL> was there actually a CTCP ACTIO, or was that the bot acting up?
<LjL> yeah weren't those legitimate?
<PriceChild> seen those for some time... was that intentional?
<LjL> seen them around
<Pici> Hes a 'usual' in offtopic
<LjL> !staff | the above two nicknames might have been k-lined mistakenly
<ubotu> the above two nicknames might have been k-lined mistakenly: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> LjL: are you sure?
<PriceChild> LjL, I don't see any ctcp
<LjL> nalioth: i'm sure they were k-lined, and i'm also pretty sure they weren't part of the botswarm. they were in other channels too (#debian for instance), and they've been around for some time. then if there were other reasons to k-line them, i don't know them
<nalioth> LjL: unklined
<Seeker`> I didn't get any messages about a CTCP ACTIO
<LjL> perhaps clients interpret it as an ACTION anyway
<LjL> in which case my bots are ok
<Pici> I think thats what it was trying to say
<LjL> but perhaps my bots stripped the last characters for some reason
<LjL> in which case that would be a Very Bad Thing (tm)
<Seeker`> but aren't actions usually sent to the whole channel?
<LjL> yup
<nalioth> Seeker`: not always
<LjL> well if you're in a query, you send them in the query
<LjL> but it's the only kind of CTCP that's normally tolerated in channels
<Seeker`> why did the bot detect that one then?
<LjL> hmm anyway, i think it was the bots. and i think it happened because their read buffer overruns when there's too much stuff coming... which might also explain the mis-count yesterday after the splits
<LjL> somerville32, /me *is* the command that causes a CTCP ACTION
<LjL> Seeker`: because there were a lot of CTCP ACTIONs sent to the whole channel. the bot is programmed to ignore them. only, it detected a CTCP "ACTIO"
<LjL> which it is not programmed to ignore, but which never really happened
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> I bet once the bots are in use properly, there wont be any mass joins for ages :P
<LjL> Seeker`, they'll !ops | mass join anyway when the limit is hit
<Pici> Plus I'm betting that the bots have some sort of throttling that causes them to retry a join if that happens
<LjL> nope, they don't. legitimate users being left out should just not happen
<LjL> if it happens (at least more than once a week) the parameters should just be re-tuned
<Seeker`> LjL: I think Pici meant the spam bots
<Pici> I did.
<LjL> Pici, Seeker`: ah well, in that case they'll still fail, when there's more than 10 or so of them already in
<Pici> oh, and while we're talking about modes, can we keep +z in #ubuntu? I think someone keeps removing it.
<LjL> Pici, +z is "bad" because, when +R is set, people who aren't registered cannot realize that they aren't being heard
<Pici> hm
 * PriceChild smiles at <l00st>
<tonyyarusso> LjL: aren't we usually paying attention and telling them then anyway?
<Pici> LjL: its also bad when we're trying to mute for paste floods and not knowing when they're over
<LjL> tonyyarusso, err... you /whois everyone who speaks and check whether or not they're registered?
<LjL> Pici, i just kick, and i think that's better. still, you can set it when doing that...
<Pici> I'll just keep note of it.
<Seeker`> sleep time
<Seeker`> night
<Pici> night
<tonyyarusso> LjL: point
<PriceChild> LjL, #ubuntu is yours
<LjL> if i left +r set for two more minutes i'd insult the idiots in -unregged.
<Pici> Did that person who joins -unregged before we get bot attacks show up?
<PriceChild> LjL, I wouldn't -r until nalioth says its cool and quietenned down.
<LjL> uhm nope
<LjL> well i'm not seeing k-lines in the other big channels i'm in
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1173 users present
<FloodBot1> EXCEPTION: Line without linefeed ()
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1170 users present
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1170 users present
<mneptok> LjL: *please* do something to reduce the channel mode spam in here?
<mneptok> please?
<nalioth> mneptok: /ignore the bots
<nalioth> mneptok: we'll let you know when they quit crying wolf
<nalioth> so you can unignore them
<mneptok> the ChanServ and LjL mode changes will still be seen. is there a reason this pre-deployment testing is happening on a channel we actually use?
<LjL> mneptok, like stop fixing bugs in them?
<LjL> mneptok, so that everybody can spot problems.
<jdong> can't this be tested in #ubuntu-bots?
<mneptok> LjL: like get them off public channels until you're reasonably certain the bug count is low?
<LjL> mneptok, how can i be reasonably certain the bug count is low if the only guy trying to spot bugs is the programmer i.e. myself?
<mneptok> LjL: ask people to help rather than recruiting help through forced spamminess?
<LjL> debugquit
<FloodBot1> Exiting due to debug command
<mneptok> it's a great idea, and i think they'll be very useful. and it rocks you're dealing with it. but at this point 75% of this channel's traffic the past week has been bet mode changes.
<mneptok> *bot
<somerville32> It isn't like this is a high traffic channel, mneptok  :P
<LjL> mneptok: not to mention that the "!ops | mass join" in here actually helped me, and i guess others, react quickly to the attack earlier.
<jdong> somerville32: yeah because everything said here tends to be important and needs to be read by all ops
<jdong> meh I'm pretty neutral on this
<LjL> said != mode change
 * Hobbsee would just use ignores
<jdong> slightly bothered by a modechange every 5 minutes
<LjL> anyway, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor if you want to help and/or receive warning messages from the bot. nalioth, please either restart your bot in that channel or wait a minute for new code (you should, there's plenty of changes)
<mneptok> i think /ignore-ing bots is a bit more risky than having to /join a special channel to interact with them. they *are* useful, so an /ignore is something i'd do lightly
<mneptok> NOT do
<mneptok> bah.
<LjL> they're muted in #ubuntu anyway, so they'd hardly do anything in there
 * mneptok goes to write his "Murray Cumming Is A Bigger Ass Than Is Jeff Waugh, But I Am A Bigger Ass Than Murray Cumming So There" blag post
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Operators, please join #ubuntu-ops-monitor and help hunting down bugs in the FloodBots | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel
 * ajmitch looks at the topic & wonders if he counts as an idler
<LjL> reserve the right != do it always
<jdong> ajmitch: nah it's more of a problem for trolls who will lurk in here to gather info to call out ops in realtime
 * ajmitch de-trolls
<LjL> like that pesky jdong troll
<ajmitch> I only tend to troll in special places
<jdong> :)
<jdong> what's up with GNOME recently?
<ajmitch> nothing new in GNOME
<no0tic> lol, so what about me? :)
<jdong> no0tic: can we help you?
<no0tic> uhm...<ironic> why did you nazi operators have banned me out of #ubuntu?!!</ironic> :)
<ajmitch> did you deserve it? :)
<jdong> no0tic: one moment please, let me check the ban tracker.
<no0tic> let me check my logs, you ba***rd
<no0tic> :D
<no0tic> ok, I stop here
<jdong> no0tic: I noticed you said envision, which is almost like envy. This is unacceptable. Come back in 40 years and ask again please.
<jdong> lol that's enough parody for one night ;-)
<jdong> if Pricey were here I'd add a few britishisms.
 * ajmitch looks for a banhammer
 * jdong cowers
<no0tic> jdong, I think I would not understand them :)
<mneptok> jdong: re: GNOME. the murrayc vs jdub bit?
<jdong> mneptok: yeah I've been noticing a bit of clamoring in that dept
<ajmitch> some leakage onto planet ubuntu
<ajmitch> mneptok: you should get them all together for a group hug
<mneptok> from GIMPnet:
<mneptok> 16:46 <@mneptok> hooboy - http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2007/11/26/gnome-board-2007-candidates-the-bad/
<mneptok> 16:46 <@mneptok> remain in your isolation cocoons until the green smoke is released.
 * ajmitch nods
<mneptok> you know that "i'm going to not make eye contact, and back up *veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery* slowly" reaction a LOT of people have with me? i'm hawing that feeling now.
<mneptok> *having
<jdong> mneptok: is that your public or private life?
<mneptok> at the same time, i'm not leaving visual range of the intersection until i'm sure there's not going to be a pile-up.
<mneptok> jdong: my privates are pubic.
<jdong> :)
 * jdong tries to figure out if that is a typo or pun
 * mneptok woggles an eyebrow
<mneptok> and in case you think i'm some sort of aberration, i got this from my sister tonight:
<mneptok> Emma will be dancing in the Nutcracker this weekend, so we've been looking at, talking about and singing tunes about nutcrackers.
<ajmitch> you, an aberration? never!
<mneptok> Tonight at bedtime, I turned off the light and told the story of the ballet to her by soft night light - subbing in names of those she knows... sorta'...  The little girl was "Clemma" - her brother was, "Davitz" - Uncle Drosselmeyer became Uncle Kurtlemeyer, the prince became the Dince (Daddy-prince - since he's been dancing with Emma).
<mneptok> Going through the story, I got to the part where the Nutcracker and soldiers battle the mouse king and mice...
<mneptok> Me (quite voice, hint of mystery/awe):  "And the Nutcracker and all his soldiers won the battle.  And because he was so brave and defeated the mouse king, the Nutcracker turned into a real prince."
<mneptok> Emma:  "Did they slice the skin off the mice?"
<mneptok> (Emma is my 4yo niece)
<mneptok> yes. four.
<jdong> :D
<mneptok> she takes after Uncle Kurt, it seems. :)
<ajmitch> you've corrupted the child
<somerville32> Kurt is such a nice name :]
<mneptok> corrupted, or liberated?
<somerville32> I'm going to name my child Kurt.
<ajmitch> that poor child
 * Hobbsee pokes mneptok with the crazy-stick.
 * nalioth watches the crazy-stick go from 'crazy' to 'BSI'
<Hobbsee> bsi?
<Hobbsee> oh, batshit insane, i presume.
<Hobbsee> maybe i should use that on my customers.
<jdong> "Sir please try the BSI line"
<somerville32> Who was that person that I used to talk to here that was from #gaygeeks?
<jdong> is #gaygeeks quite literally what the channel name describes?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: GazzaK/Gary ?
<somerville32> jdong, Yea.
<somerville32> Didn't mneptok hang out there too?
<somerville32> Maybe it was Garry
<jdong> somerville32: probably Gary
<jdong> are there a lot of gaygeeks? :)
<somerville32> I would imagine, lol
<jdong> :)
<somerville32> A number of them hang out at #gaygeeks
<jdong> do you have to be gay to lurk? :)
<somerville32> I don't think so
<stdin> you do to lurk in -ask tho
<stdin> *-asl
<stdin> not ask :p
<somerville32> lol
 * jdong goes pop into #gaygeeks
<somerville32> I wish Scott would idle in there so I'd feel better about trying to hit on him :/
<somerville32> lol
<tonyyarusso> odd....
<tonyyarusso> why can't I find the package linux-kernel-devel with apt?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: linux-headers-generic?
<jdong> :)
<jdong> l-k-d is a debianism
<stdin> !info linux-kernel-devel
<ubotu> linux-kernel-devel: Linux kernel hacking dependencies. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22-14.46 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 72 kB
<tonyyarusso> jdong: It's listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?highlight=%28kernel%29 and http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/linux-kernel-devel
<jdong> oh it's build-essential for kernels
<jdong> got it
<jdong> forgot about that
<tonyyarusso> seems it's missing in my mirror
<ubotu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (a-arschi)
<Pici> PriceChild: why -z?
<PriceChild> because it gets very confusing in bot attacks when we do +rR
<PriceChild> Hey Bourne.
 * Bourne Hello PriceChild.
<Hobbsee> oh, is *that* why the -z's never seem to be in the channels?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, whatcha mean?
<PriceChild> are you secretly +z'ing during the day then me fighting back in the night?
<Hobbsee> well, i keep having to turn them on when i want to use them
<Hobbsee> nah
 * Pici too
<Hobbsee> not usually
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> ah for when you mute a troll?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Pici> yes
<Pici> Perhaps I'll just make it part of my mute/unmute script
<Pici> or just kick them.
<PriceChild> I remember several months ago +m'ing a random reasonably active channel... then getting completely confused when people kept talking. :P
<Pici> You +m'ed a random channel??
<Gary> how random?
<Gary> :-D
<PriceChild> by random I mean something probably not to do with ubuntu, can't remember
 * jussi01 has visions of #ubuntu +m'ed...
<PriceChild> I've had to +m #ubuntu before.
<PriceChild> and it was all -z'd and nice :)
<Sharpie> uh, why am i here?
<PriceChild> Take a wild stab in the dark.
<Sharpie> lol, it was the nigger wasn't it?
<PriceChild> lol?
<Sharpie> ok, can u unban me? :{
<Sharpie> i'll be a good boy =[
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Sharpie 
<ubotu> Sharpie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Please go and read them.
<Sharpie> PriceChild: yeah i know, read them, it was a random act of thoughtless malfeasance =[
<PriceChild> Sharpie, go read them again.
<Sharpie> PriceChild: won't do it again =[
<PriceChild> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<PriceChild> Read that too.
<Sharpie> wtf
<Sharpie> is this #library? :|
<PriceChild> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> No, this is Ubuntu.
<Sharpie> are you serious?
<PriceChild> Linux for Human Beings.
<Sharpie> wtf can be "what the fruit"
<Sharpie> or "what the fudge"
<PriceChild> And along with that tag line, we try and back it up, lowering barriers to entry and attempting to make it open to all.
<PriceChild> But it wasn't.
<PriceChild> it was what the fuck!
<Sharpie> yes it was.
<Sharpie> wait, what?!
<Sharpie> you just passed the rules worse than i did >_>
<Sharpie> ok, Price, i'm sorry, can i go back? :{
<PriceChild> no you can't
<Sharpie> why not?
<PriceChild> Because I don't think you've changed one bit.
<Sharpie> people don't change.
<PriceChild> sucks to be you then I guess.
<Sharpie> come on >_<
<PriceChild> No you come on.
<Sharpie> i will if you unban me
<PriceChild> I'm not bargaining here.
<Sharpie> ok, what do I need to do to get unbanned?
<PriceChild> I've already suggested you go and read those pages. That's a start, to realise what is acceptable in ubuntu channels.
<Sharpie> i've read them
<PriceChild> For some reason I really don't believe you.
<Sharpie> quiz me.
<PriceChild> Those pages are quite long... go and read them instead of looking at them.
<Sharpie> but i already read them
<PriceChild> Then please come back in 72 hours.
<Sharpie> comon you gotta be kidding >_<
<Sharpie> 72 hours is like...more than 71.5 hours
<Sharpie> PriceChild: "After staying in #ubuntu for a while, ops tend to get a bit trigger-happy. Don't forget that accidents happen and forget that accidents happen. Please don't put too severe punishments on accidental mishaps."
<Sharpie> seems like the case
<PriceChild> Ahh you decided to go read it :)
<Sharpie> i read it
<Sharpie> then i went to the mod guidelines >_>
<PriceChild> sneaky
<Sharpie> i've already finished reading when you sent me when i told you i did
<Sharpie> -anyway-, /unban is a rly 1337 function =[
<Hobbsee> depends what you alias it to
 * jussi01 hi fives Hobbsee!
<Sharpie> Hobbsee, would you consider the word "nigger" to be offensive when said without a target?
<Hobbsee> hey jussi01!
<Hobbsee> Sharpie: i'm fairly certain if you said that in some locations in my country, it would get you beaten up, so, yes.
<jussi01> hiya Hobbsee :D Nice to see you again :)
<Sharpie> nono, but it wasn't said to anyone
<Sharpie> it was just like....thrown in the air
<mc44> it's still offensive
<Hobbsee> then it tneds to refer to everyone, no?
<Sharpie> no it doesn't
<mc44> if you can't see the problem wi
<mc44> th saying it, then don't expect to be unbanned
<Sharpie> ok, but speaking generally here, if i were a black guy, saying nigger would be completely appropriate. right?
<mc44> No
<Sharpie> have you ever listened to a rap song? 
<PriceChild> God I hate rap
<mc44> The #ubuntu channels are not a rap song
<Sharpie> me too
<PriceChild> and no it doesn't make it any different depending on your ethnicity
<Sharpie> i listen to death metal
<Sharpie> but regardless...=\
<Sharpie> ok, then i was disciminated for having Tourette's syndrome
<mc44> the thing about tourettes is it doesn't involve involuntarily typing out things
<Sharpie> i have textual tourette's syndrome.
<Sharpie> and i have to live with the shame every day, and still get banned from irc channels
<Sharpie> oh the suffering
<mc44> come back with a doctors not
<mc44> *note
<Sharpie> tempt not a desperate man!
<PriceChild> I thought this was -offtopic for a second...
<PriceChild> Sharpie, 72 hours, I'll then unban you if your attitude has changed and you agree to abide by the channel guidelines.
<Sharpie> but i already have
<Sharpie> comon, lindsey lohan was in jail for far less for uh..was it drugs or alcohol, i can't recall
<Pici> PriceChild: Thanks for taking on these issues, I'm really distracted by work today.
<Pici> Also, are we forwarding to here for quit messages now? 
<PriceChild> erm.... up to you
<Pici> Okay. :)
<PriceChild> Anything else we can help you with Sharpie?
<Sharpie> stop acting like a cock (and when i say cock, i mean a male chicken, not a male genital)
<Sharpie> pointing to arrogance o=
<PriceChild> I hope I didn't offend him by removing him... :/
<vorian> ?
<vorian> he called you a cock
 * Pici wonders when that became an insult like that.
<PriceChild> hmm?
<jdong> PriceChild: stop acting like a male chicken man.....
<PriceChild> I'm sorry.
<Hobbsee> jdong: what are your thoughts on backporting poppler?
<PriceChild> Hehe popplers as in the crunchy food from futurama?
<jdong> Hobbsee: is it ABI/API compatible?
<jdong> PriceChild: no I think it's some sort of male chicken too....
<Hobbsee> jdong: with what's currently in the archive?
<jdong> Hobbsee: right
<Hobbsee> uh, no
<Hobbsee> it's needed for kde4
<jdong> Hobbsee: would the backport not break evince and whatever else uses it in Gutsy without a recompile?
<Hobbsee> jdong: eparse.  double negative.
<Hobbsee> jdong: i think youd' have to rebuild it all
<jdong> Hobbsee: that's what I thought.... it is a messy and also slightly risky backport
<jdong> Hobbsee: in that poppler's had a history of needing security patches
<jdong> and I'm not sure how easy dealing with those would be in the future should something bad happen
<Hobbsee> speak to stdin 
<ubotu> In ubotu, soren said: foo is bar
<stdin> jdong: evince works fine with the new poppler (had to install it to test)
 * jussio1 is trying to get used to irssi...
<jdong> jussio1: it's well worth it IMO :)
<Pici> I have trouble using gui clients now
<Pici> I like my slash commands
<Pici> and alt-#keys
<jussio1> yeah, im liking that. 
<jussio1> how does it work wit double figures though?
<jdong> it's also not bound to a GUI
<jdong> jussio1: qwerty should be somewhat bound
<jdong> jussio1: and /win commands are your friends too
<Pici> jdong: alt-q through alt-p  (on qwerty)
<Seeker`> jdong: Mine goes to "q, w, e..." after 0
<Pici> I dont usually have more than 15 windows open
<jussio1> :D ahh, i see...
<jussio1> hmmm, and there is no nicklist?
<crdlb> alt+a is also helpful :)
<jdong> jussio1: /names?
 * jussio1 was a konversation user.. 
<crdlb> you can also do stuff like /names -ops
<jdong> ctrl+n/p go next/previous too
<Pici> and alt-left alt-right, but that is bugged in gnome-terminal
<Pici> works fine in putty on windows though
<jussio1> jdong: /names could e interesting in #ubuntu ...
<jdong> jussio1: it's not terribly bad
 * jussio1 is on konsole
<jdong> a bit nasty to your scrollback, but not as bad as /who ;-)
<Pici> /names -ops 
<jdong> who let the ops out?
<jdong> ;-)
<nalioth> i only use /names -count
<Pici> I have the count on my irssi status bar
<jdong> nalioth: is there a way to swap alt and ctrl keys in irssi?
<nalioth> jdong: you can keymap anything you like
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/upload/desktop/091807.png  (although I fixed the missing symbols)
<jussio1> hmmm... so what benefit is screen to me? there is an option in konsole's menu for a new screen session... Im using that now. but why?
<jdong> nalioth: I'm interested in remapping all the alt-N to ctrl-N, wouldnt' keymapping be very tedious?
<jdong> jussio1: screen allows you to reattach to your irssi over any terminal, any ssh session, etc
<nalioth> jussio1: with screen, you can log out (or suffer xorg failure) and still have a functioning irssi client (or whatever console app is running in screen)
<nalioth> and that, too (logging into your irssi from across town is cool)
<jussio1> aha
<Pici> jdong: probably not check out /bind
<Pici> 75% of the time I'm sshed through screen into irssi
<jussio1> hmmm, is there a way to get it to display chnnel names as well as the numbers?
<crdlb> yeah there's a script
<crdlb> http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<crdlb> see the bit about awl
<effie_jayx> !IRC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jussio1> beautiful!
<effie_jayx> !Guideline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guideline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<effie_jayx> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussio1> hmmm, anyone remember the mac install factoid? i coudnt find it with !search ... :(
<jussio1> crdlb: thats a great guide. thanks a million
<nalioth> mac install?
<jussio1> nalioth: yeah, how to install on a macintosh - there is one with a link to the  wiki...iirc
<crdlb> jussio1: yw :)
<nalioth> jussio1: ah. i can help you if you need the help
<jussio1> nalioth: no, im fine, but thank you. there is just one guy asking in #ubuntustudio and I was trying to find the guide/factoid.
<nalioth> i seem to remember it from long ago
<stdin> jussio1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC ?
<stdin> got that from the page linked to in !install
<jussio1> stdin: hmmm, yeah, but this is for an intel mac. 
<jussio1> stdin: i think that is in !ppc
<jussio1> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<nalioth> jussio1: intel mac install is the same as any x86 (providing you know how to play with boot camp)
<jussio1> nalioth: really?? I thought there was some special stuff... well thats cool then. (hugs nalioth )
<Gary> not on my mbp is isn't :'(
<stdin> there's a guide for the mbp too
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<pete83> Hi, any ops in town?
<somerville32> Maybe.
<nalioth> pete83: nope, we're all on vacation
<pete83> ok, well, I am in a rather tense argument in #ubuntu right now
<ikonia> pete83: no-one is arguging, just asking you to stop using WTF
<ikonia> you are arguing saying you won't
<pete83> they are telling me that I violated the Code of Conduct by saying "WTF" as an expression of surprise
<pete83> no, I am arguing saying that it was no code violation
<ikonia> pete83: people are asking you to not use bad language
<ikonia> thats it
<ikonia> nothing more
<pete83> ikonia, you told me to ask the ops. Stop interupting now
<ikonia> pete83 please don't use phrases like WTF
<ikonia> that was the exact message
<ikonia> no problem
<pete83> ikonia, why did you tell me to come to #ubuntu-ops if you are just going to bicker with me here the same as over there? I want a real Op's opinion
<ikonia> yes, no problem
<TheSheep> pete83: ikonia is right and discussing this on #ubuntu is offtopic too
<pete83> is it a violation, or is it not? that is all i care about. I think the way I used it, it was not disrespectful
<Tm_T> pete83: it is
<pete83> how?
<Tm_T> it's unpolite
<pete83> all it meant was "Wow!"
<Tm_T> rude
<Tm_T> pete83: then say wow
<pete83> Tm_T: what's the diff?
<somerville32> WTF stands for "What the fuck"
 * TheSheep rolls eyes
<Tm_T> pete83: What The FUCK
<pete83> Tm_T: but it is not referring to a real sexual act.... it's an expression
<Tm_T> pete83: it's still rude
<somerville32> People say fuck all the time without referring to a real sexual act
<somerville32> It doesn't make it any more socially acceptable
<pete83> somerville32: my point exactly
<Tm_T> yup
<ikonia> pete83: well I guess now your happy, you've found out it is a breach and you can stop using it
<pete83> somerville32: and yes, among those people it obviously IS socially acceptable
<pete83> yeah thanks a lot guys
<TheSheep> pete83: it's a swear word, it doesn't matter what it refers to
<somerville32> pete83, Well, our point is that it is NOT acceptable here. ok?
<somerville32> :)
<ikonia> gratzi
<Tm_T> pete83: it is not acceptable in ubuntu channels
<pete83> OK, I get it. You should write it into the Code of Conduct, however, because as it is, you are just making up the "no swearing" rule on your own, but i'll respect it
<Tm_T> pete83: it's part of "respecting others"
<nalioth> pete83: 'no swearing' is no swearing
<pete83> no, because words do not inherently inply a lack of respect, it is their intent and meaning that imply that
<ompaul> pete83, the CoC requests respect for others - in some of the the company I keep it would not be socially acceptable
<nalioth> a non-swear for you is a swear for others
<pete83> socially acceptable!=disrespectful
<ompaul> pete83, ehh care to do that again
<ompaul> !socially acceptable = disrespectful
<pete83> eh, you know what i meant
<pete83> Canadian?
<ompaul> anyway game over 
<somerville32> Ok, what ever, thanks for the understanding pete83 :)
<somerville32> pete83, We just try to keep #ubuntu appropriate for all age groups so we try to keep stuff like "wtf" out of there.
<somerville32> pete83, Plus it creates a warmer environment! :)(
<pete83> ok, all I'm saying is that why can't somebody put that in the CoC
 * mjr notes as a dissenting opinion of one who isn't listened to anyway that indeed disrespectful is not the same as not socially acceptable, and adds that pushing one's nose into other people's wordings is disrespectful particularly when said wordings are not
<LjL> (PM from kick in -offtopic)
<LjL> [22:12:00] <thepumpkin_w> hi, what did you do that?
<LjL> [22:12:51] <LjL> perhaps you mean "why"? because... well, because since when did we stop kicking people who gratuitously give terribly dangerous commands as bad taste jokes? answers, we never did
<somerville32> pete83, Because the CoC isn't a set of rules. Just a code of conduct.
<somerville32> pete83, Plus there is also an IRC code of conduct type thing that might go into more details - try checking that.
<pete83> somerville32: from the CoC "and this code of conduct lays down the "ground rules" for our cooperation..."
<jussio1> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<somerville32> pete83, :) Maybe you should take this up with the Community council then. Nothing we can do. It is just a accepted norm that swearing is not within the Ubuntu spirit :)
<Tm_T> yup
<ompaul> LjL, I would concur with that
<nalioth> somerville32: you going up two steps?
<Tm_T> ?
<Seeker`> Tm_T: Isn't there somewhere between this and the CC?
<nalioth> somerville32: have you forgotten about the Ubuntu Irc Council?
<Tm_T> true
<somerville32> nalioth, I'm just saying that if has a problem with the CoC he should take it up with the people who maintain the document. Not suggesting he escalate this incident for review with the CoC.
<nalioth> somerville32: escalation goes to the next level (otherwise, we should all email Mr. Shuttleworth for our problem solving)
<pete83> nalioth: I think I will phone him
<Tm_T> him?
<TheSheep> maybe there should be a 'simple guide to Coc, aka common sense for users'? ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<pete83> Tm_T: do you know something about Shuttleworth that I don't?
<Tm_T> pete83: don't even ask...
<pete83> lol
<somerville32> nalioth, I wasn't suggesting he complain to the CC about this incident but instead that if he wishes to make a change to it that he speak with them.
<Tm_T> anyway, to me this discussion is just big sillyness
<mjr> somerville32, besides, clearly you can read the CoC more or less fussily and with a predisposition of interfering with people's communication
<somerville32> I guess my point was is that the IRC team/Council doesn't maintain the CC and that complaining in here about it isn't going to change it
<mjr> the IRC team's interpretations form channel policy
<somerville32> And we've already told pete83 how it is interpreted :]
<somerville32> Anyhows
<pete83> somerville32: are you the IRC council?
<somerville32> pete83, No sir.
<mjr> somerville32, since you aren't, clearly the next logical escalation point would be to appeal to the council to re-examine its meddlesome interpretations
<mjr> mind you, not suggesting it either
<mjr> since I don't think it'd work :]
<LjL> pete83, the IRC council has laid down *guidelines* that explain how they implement the CoC on these channels. just read them. have fun.
<jussio1> pete83: did you read the IRC guidelines I posted? they address this quite clearly! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pete83> ahh, it is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines  ...under the section "Language and subject"...
<LjL> mjr, somerville's point was in response to "why doesn't the CoC mention this and that" (and the obvious answer is, it doesn't because it's not in its scope). but if one think that the CoC *should* mention this and that, then that's not the IRC council's business.
<ompaul> mjr, that would be interfering with their right to formulate within the bounds granted to them by the CC what goes or not as the case may be, strange catch22 like situation given that the CC had a huge hand in the Guidelines being approved as such and that the making of an IRC team conditional on such guidelines being in place
<mjr> But of course. And I do think there's an apparent need for the CoC to mention that its enforcers should also respect people and their (sub)cultures, including the typical formulation of communication thereof when it's not aggressively pointed toward anyone. Since otherwise the enforcers seem to forget that. But what the hey, it wouldn't be a popular addition.
<somerville32> mjr, Right, we're not arguing that
<pete83> Hi Iconia, What The FeistyFawn are you up to these days?
<somerville32> mjr, I simply told pete83 who he should talk to him if he wishes to modify the CoC
<mjr> yes, and I said the problem is not as much CoC as the meddlesome readings of it.
<pete83> somerville32: it's ok, it was in the IRCGuideLines.... it just wasn't evident right away that that is where I should be looking
<mjr> though obviously the CoC could overrule those as well, if the council wanted to
<somerville32> Ok, thanks for your input mjr :)
<somerville32> pete83, np :)
<TheSheep> gosh, it still continues :)
<pete83> somerville32: maybe a direct link to the IRCGuideLines in the topic would be more immediately useful than the IRCResourcePage (how many people reading the topic of the channel still need to find an IRC client, for example?) 
<somerville32> pete83, Thats a good idea to bring up with LjL 
<somerville32> pete83, LjL manages #ubuntu
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> pete83, the irc resources page *is* useful, because it lists many useful things such as for example all the official Ubuntu channels
<LjL> *and* it includes a link to the guidelines
<LjL> which is why the direct link to the guidelines was removed from the topic to begin with
<LjL> multiverse, let me check why you were banned
<multiverse> Hello, can someone help me with a ban
<Tm_T> meh
<multiverse> I was banned by astro76 because I was promoting the use of Automatix2
<Tm_T> heh
<stdin> you wern't banned by astro76
<multiverse> The IP Address I was coming from is not the IP Address that I am currently coming from.
<Seeker`> LjL is psychic!
<multiverse> He was the person who reported to !ops
<stdin> you were banned 1) promoting unsupported software and 2) abusing the ops trigger
<ompaul> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<stdin> and bot abuse..
<ompaul> you should read that url multiverse 
<multiverse> I did.
<multiverse> That's why I'm back trying to make amends.
<multiverse> I was only trying to help.
<multiverse> I didn't realize everyone was so Draconian.
<ompaul> who owns the ban?
<ompaul> it is not draconian
<pete83> ompaul: it sounds rather draconian
<ompaul> it is more like preventing windows level stability occurring to users machines
<LjL> multiverse, i've checked the logs, and you're quite clearly a troll. bye
<multiverse> ompaul:  your last comment is fair.
<multiverse> I don't mean to troll
<multiverse> I promise to cut back on that type of advice.
<multiverse> I'm new to irc, and it felt like I was being tolled.
<ompaul> s/cut back/cut out
<multiverse> trolled
<LjL> multiverse, nevermind the advice.
<LjL> don't joke with me.
<multiverse> Sorry?
<LjL> 2007-11-24T08:38:34 <multiverse> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<LjL> 2007-11-24T08:38:51 <multiverse> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<LjL> 2007-11-24T08:39:09 <multiverse> Automatix2 has Ubuntu's blessing.
<LjL> you. are. a. troll. bye.
<pete83> haha lol
<multiverse> That's how I understood their web page.
<multiverse> Now that I know how the ops feel about it, I'll refrain from those posts.
<stdin> "2007-11-24T08:33:20 <multiverse> Windows roxors" ?
<multiverse> tee hee
<LjL> yeah sure
<somerville32> lol
<ompaul> multiverse, care to put down the shovel and walk away
<LjL> for your convenience, here's the logs from some minutes before the ban, with "multiverse" grepped
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46043/
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<pete83> multiverse: on the Automatix site, on the left side, it has a list of the TWO distros that endorse it (Uberyl and UCE)
<multiverse> thanks pete
<LjL> please, as i said, don't joke with us and waste our time, and go troll #defocus or something.
<ompaul> LjL, you did not mean that
<LjL> ompaul: i don't "do" mean, i "am" mean
<pete83> How long do bans last?
<pete83> even if they are justified?
<multiverse> I'm not going to spend my time kissing ass.  I'm here for a real apology, and I know you guys don't often get that.  I want to help, and now that I understand how the culture works you'll see that I can live up to this promise:  I won't troll.
<LjL> pete83, no set time
<stdin> pete83: as long as the ops see fit
<LjL> multiverse, well no, we get logs of sincere, real apologies.
<ompaul> pete83, there are some that have lasted over a year
<LjL> except their are neither sincere nor real
<pete83> The ban length sounds like something that should be set and standardized
<stdin> pete83: depends on the circumstances and the person involved
<ompaul> pete83, depends on who/what etc 
<LjL> pete83: that suggestion sounds like something that would scare me
<pete83> well, there has to be some hope of.. rehabilitation
 * ikonia fills his pants
<LjL> pete83, not for professional trolls.
<ompaul> pete83, and there are some who do it as much as others add to the kernel
<ompaul> or code desktops
<pete83> hmm, but isn't that like the death penalty, IRC version
<multiverse> You can see I'm not a professional troll.  Visit my website, where I have to deal with the same crap you do.  It was my misunderstanding.  www.multiverse.org
<LjL> pete83: like life imprisonment if anything, though i don't think any comparison like that makes much sense.
<multiverse> To all ops:  please accept my sincere apology.
<PriceChild> pete83, as a personal rule, I lift bans when I believe the users' attitude has changed, and that they won't be breaking the guidelines of the channel again.
<ompaul> pete83, if you let them in they show no remorse - I have seen one guy do a full turn about - but I have seen a couple who no matter how much you ask them they behave in a channel disrupting fashion 
<pete83> PriceChild: how can you decide that they've changed when they aren't allowed in to talk?
<LjL> To multiverse: we don't.
<somerville32> : (
<LjL> now, please come back in a month or so for your ban to be reviewed.
<multiverse> Do you speak for all the ops LjL?
<ompaul> multiverse, he can 
<PriceChild> pete83, by talking with them during their appeal here or in pm.
<pete83> ompaul: if you give them a 30day ban, then you only have to deal with it once every 30 days, even for the worst offenders
<somerville32> multiverse, You can still hang out in the other channels though
<ompaul> pete83, and for some that would be too much
<ikonia> pete83: hang around and see how many bans you get in a day
<multiverse> I'm only interested in the #ubuntu channel, at least for now.
<pete83> ompaul: ok what about 30 days first time, 60 seconds time, etc, etc.
<LjL> multiverse: i speak for myself, other ops have had a chance to express their opinion as well, actually, we've been talking for 15 minutes already.
<pete83> ompaul: errr. 60 DAYS
<ikonia> pete83 seems to work well as it is where it is down to the banners disgretion
<ikonia> pete83: you can mostly tell a users intent, wouldn't you agree ?
<ompaul> pete83, na - been there done that
<ompaul> pete83, there are three in total who will *never* be allowed back in 
<multiverse> Do you guys treat Automatix Windows trolls differently than abusive profane users?
<pete83> ikonia: some times.... but still, I like to be forgiving.
<ompaul> pete83, not without a gpg signed email saying they will behave where the key has a path of trust
<multiverse> Why punish a difference in culture with a rational person rather than some vomit mouth?
 * ikonia is bored of multiverse 
<PriceChild> multiverse, we don't differentiate between different types of trolls.
<stdin> Automatix Windows trolls are different than abusive profane users??
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<multiverse> PriceChild:  so, put to death the traffic violator and the murderer?
 * ikonia yawns
<ompaul> multiverse, this is not life - nor is it death
<multiverse> This is life.
<pete83> multiverse, do you have some stake in automatix? (i.e. contributed code or anything?)
<multiverse> Nope.
<multiverse> I used it to good effect.
<PriceChild> pete83, have you been banned from somewhere to?
<multiverse> But you know what?
<ompaul> !worksforme | multiverse 
<ubotu> multiverse: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<multiverse> I should have offered my advice offline.
<pete83> PriceChild: not for many years
<PriceChild> pete83, can we help you?
<LjL> multiverse, i request that you leave for the time being
<pete83> PriceChild: ouch you really don't like me do you?
<LjL> ompaul requests louder though
<ikonia> ha ha a
<PriceChild> pete83, I'm just wondering how you happenned about this channel.
<ikonia> thank you, he was becoming tedious
<ompaul> LjL, you had asked more than once
<stdin> pete83: "The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel" < from the topic ;)
<pete83> stdin: luckily I haven't shut up yet
<PriceChild> All I've seen so far is the questioning of our current practices... which isn't necessarily a bad thing of course.
<stdin> PriceChild: pete83 came in here to resolve a dispute from #ubuntu about the use of "wtf" in there
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I think that is done
<PriceChild> Thankyou stdin.
<pete83> yes, and you are proving my original point by using that phrase in your comment stdin, since you know it is not offensive the way you are using it
<ikonia> sheesh, this again
 * jussio1 sighs
<LjL> pete83, this is #ubuntu-ops for starters, not #ubuntu
<ompaul> pete83, Oi! I think you lost that debate already
<stdin> pete83: this isn't exactly an open channel...
<PriceChild> stdin, oh its open... just occasionally selective.
<ompaul> in fact it is not a debate
<LjL> "family friendly" applies to #ubuntu (although we try to be family friendly everywhere i guess, but this is still a very special-purpose channel)
<stdin> I meant it's doesn't have >1000 different users 
 * ompaul goes to look at some code
 * jussio1 wonders if you can get coloured nicks in irssi...
<stdin> pete83: and my use of it in here to describe why you are here would not excuse you or me using it in #ubuntu or an other ubuntu related channel
<LjL> pete83, one thing is things being "offensive", another thing is things being not "polite", "family friendly" or what you prefer to call it. both things are not acceptable in #ubuntu.
<ompaul> jussi01, you need irssi for that :)
 * ompaul runs
 * jussio1 slaps ompaul 
<Tm_T> jussio1: that's not family friendly
<jussio1> ompaul: I have irssi - not the double nicks
 * jussio1 tickles Tm_T  :P
<jussio1> s/not/note
<ompaul> jussi01, talk with nalioth he knows some script for irssi - I don't use that 
<Tm_T> jussio1: and that definately ISNT!
 * ompaul is a lot more gnomish than that
<nalioth> irssi.org/scripts
<PriceChild> jussio1, pretty sure there's one on irssi.org's script page
<pete83> why would you want to remove idlers from this channel anyways?
 * jussio1 goes to look
<PriceChild> What he said.
<Tm_T> pete83: why not?
<ikonia> ask "super-sonic-sega" he is the script master....apparantly
<PriceChild> pete83, because this channel can contain time sensitive information when we attempt to take action against botnets for example.
<pete83> Tm_T: I mean, they are allowed in the main channel.. why not this one?
<pete83> PriceChild: ah ok
 * ompaul kills a process
<PriceChild> pete83, another reason being trolls frequently like to come in here.. create endless discussion and debate, put us against each other and question everything wasting our time and patience.
<ompaul> PriceChild, NO THEY DON'T (chuckle)
<pete83> PriceChild: ok, good bye. Thanks for your patience
<LjL> PriceChild: well, as for putting us against each other, that's just because we're stupid.
<LjL> oh wait i just trolled
<ompaul> LjL, you can't talk to PriceChild like that ....
<ikonia> ompaul: Tm_T said they did, are you calling him a liar ?
<ompaul> :P
<Tm_T> LjL: can I be against you? (very closely that is)
<PriceChild> ikonia, oh yes he can
<PriceChild> whoops, ompaul ^
<ompaul> ohh ohhh
<ikonia> PriceChild: he's behind you
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> </panto>
<PriceChild> Ohhhh no he isn't!
 * Tm_T hides
<ompaul> ikonia, great call
<LjL> Tm_T: oh, uhm, it's warm enough right now, perhaps when it goes below 19C
<PriceChild> I'm going to see "Sinbad the Sailor" at the panto in a week or so I think...
<ompaul> PriceChild, rather you than me
<ikonia> PriceChild perhaps you should keep that gem to yourself
<PriceChild> haha :D
<ompaul> okay peeps I have to hit the airport in 35 mins
<ompaul> cheers
<ompaul> back later (maybe)
<jdong> wireshark for someone with active net traffic, then clone their MAC and IP
<jdong> I mean... err.... have fun at the airport!
<Amaranth> hehehe
<jussio1> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jussio1> bed time... 
<LjL> jdong: for even just suggesting that, i will... i will... uhm, trick you into disconnecting from IRC with some psuedo-exploit that really only works on mIRC, possibly.
<LjL> hi dean, bye dean
<LjL> nice hostname you've got dean
<ikonia> merlin the happy pig ?
<ikonia> or merlin the magician
<LjL> i'm sure he's a magician
<ikonia> shame, I like the happy pig
<PriceChild> not in any other -s channels :/
<LjL> uh
<LjL> isn't this weird?
<LjL> ns info dean
<PriceChild> He's just hidden things?
<LjL> PriceChild, in that case the nick would show up as private, i think. also, the dean who joined here isn't identified
<PriceChild> oh wait it doesn't even give online or last seen status. :/
<LjL> perhaps it's just that after 3 years, ns has forgot the last seen address and quit message and stuff... dunno
<LjL> yeah that's what i found strange
<jdong> LjL: haha what's a pseudo-exploit on mIRC? getting someone to parrot you, then saying /part?
<jdong> :D
<LjL> jdong: well that's an universal one
<LjL> jdong: the one i had in mind was /disco
<somerville32> What does that do?
<jdong> :) I've heard its success rate is higher than I would expect
<Seeker`> I need a really good geeky quote for the back of a tshirt
<LjL> somerville32: give you easter-egg disco music of course.
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Does it work in Xchat? :P
<LjL> not sure :)
<LjL> jdong: then there's yesterday's one, /server mail
<LjL> though that's also not mIRC-specific
<jdong> what does that do?
<Seeker`> jdong: tries to connect to a server "mail"
<LjL> jdong, err do i have to tell you?
<Seeker`> which disconnects you from this server
<nalioth> jdong: c'mon dude
<jdong> lol I'm an IRC idiot remember? :)
<LjL> Seeker`: well, on my konversation it wouldn't - it would just open a new connection - but on other clients, yeah
<Seeker`> mIRC is silly though :)
<Seeker`> I cant remember if /j #20,000 works on irssi, and I dont care to find out atm
<somerville32> What do it do?
<somerville32> *does
<LjL> it joins #2000 on konversation :)
<Seeker`> the syntax for /j is /j <chan>,<chan>
<Seeker`> so it trys to join channels #20 and 000
<somerville32> Whats the problem with that?
<Seeker`> but trying to join 000 on some clients makes you part all channels
 * somerville32 tries.
<Seeker`> it does work on mIRC, or it did last time I tried
<jdong> ROFL ROFL  it worked
<LjL> seems so
<nalioth> it should work on all clients
<jdong> channel 000 automatically disconnects?
<LjL> nalioth, on mine /join #20,00 joins #2000, and /join 0 joins #0
<PriceChild> jdong, one 0 works
<LjL> which exists
<LjL> although it shouldn't
<LjL> cody-somerville_: congratulations
<Seeker`> nalioth: doesn't seem to work in irssi
<stdin> yep, saw you in #000 :p
<LjL> which reminds me
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> 000 not #000, eh?
<LjL> !test | LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-,000
<ubotu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-,000: Failed.
<LjL> you still have that disabled huh :(
<jdong> LjL: nice ;-)
<somerville32> hmm?
<LjL> jdong knows :)
<jdong> somerville32: LjL's just trying to exploit my auto-join-on-ops script
<somerville32> oh, haha
<jdong> somerville32: not as bad as Se.veas who tried to join me to #horseporn
 * somerville32 goes to visit.
<mc44> jdong: you don't need to . his name when he isn't here :P
<jdong> mc44: how do I know he isn't here :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Pardon the intrusion..  what is the official position on supporting the program aircrack in channel?  
<mc44> true, he might be behind the curtains
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: we don't condone illegal activities, however they're presented
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanted to check..  a guy in channel insisted that because it was in the repo we support or tollerate it
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> we definitely support all sorts of programs
<LjL> just don't ask "how to crack a network"
<LjL> ask specific questions about a program, without mentioning illegal activities you're going to use it for
<Jack_Sparrow> Fine line if we have it in the repo
<LjL> any program can be used for perfectly fine purposes
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, there's no fine line, we have john in the repos for that matter, is it supported? yes of course it is
<Jack_Sparrow> even the description in synaptic says it can be used to attack a system
<LjL> just don't ask "how do i crack my colleague's password?"
<LjL> ask something sane about john, and you're fine
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: yes, that's what security testing tools do.
<PriceChild> LjL, dude so close with the ops thing ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np, agreed, they can be used for good or evil
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks and sorry for the intrusion
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: and since we aren't mindreaders, we go based on what the folks tell us
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, when someone asks me how to rip music from a .bin iso they have... I tell them to stop pirating, and to buy the music legally.
<LjL> if they state they're going to do something illegal, we ask them to take it somewhere else or abstain from it altogether
<somerville32> PriceChild, What if it is legit? :P
<LjL> if they ask a legitimate question about a program, they're fine
<PriceChild> somerville32, then they have the original cd and all is easier
<somerville32> PriceChild, Backups are legal
<PriceChild> In my mind its the same kind of idea.
<PriceChild> somerville32, surprisingly that wasn't the excuse.
<LjL> PriceChild: they might use it as a backup though. unlikely, agreed, and you're perfectly free to abstain from helping them, but as long as they don't say "i want to pirate a cd"...
<somerville32> Thats like saying: "I'm not going to help you install Ubuntu because only hackers install Ubuntu" :P
<stdin> many hackers work for canonical
<stdin> they hang out in #ubuntu-devel
<stdin> nice people too
<somerville32> stdin, your point? :S
<stdin> it's "hacker != cracker"
<stdin> pet hate :p
<somerville32> Hence the quotes :P
<stdin> and that's my quote response to anything with "hacker" (meant as cracker) as a question
 * somerville32 yawns and continues.
<Jack_Sparrow> would it be appropiate to simple send them to the aircrack channel?
<ubotu> In ubotu, kitche said: !beryl is Beryl has been merged with Compiz-Extras to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, santor said: ubotu: what is it that women want?
<somerville32> ...
<mneptok> "more ammo"
<LjL> mneptok, a tranquilizer?
<LjL> (not an answer to what women want)
<PriceChild> the keys to the emp cannon?
<mneptok> LjL: yes, please! :)
 * LjL charges at 2000V
<LjL> mneptok: he *is* a troll. he's been asked like 10 times what he's trying to install, and never answered, including now, where at the very direct questions he went with "nevermind".
<LjL> if he doesn't quit with his own feet, he's on his way out as soon as he says something even so slightly compromising
<somerville32> lmao
<Seeker`> LjL has an itchy trigger finger :P
<ikonia> LjL: loving you more each day
<LjL> i shouldn't give such shows in #ubuntu really, i should have banforwarded to here (or just banned since he deserved it)
<LjL> ikonia: now see something sneaky
<ikonia> LjL: ?
<LjL> ikonia: #ubuntu :)
<ikonia> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-28
<tonyyarusso> %login
<ubotu> OK
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<somerville32> %login
<somerville32> : (
<jdong> lol
<jdong> it no likey you.
<somerville32> Make it like me :(
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, please check your client
<Pici> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jdong> somerville32: sorry, I don't think you and him are ever destined to be together ;-)
<somerville32> : (
<Pici> wait, ubotu is a him?
<ompaul> Pici, if you want him to be
 * ompaul blinks
<PriceChild> *resists*
<LjL> Pici: it was a her in portuguese until someone changed it to a him
<jdong> Pici: {s}he is whatever you want h{im,er} to be.
<PriceChild> jdong, I wasn't going to be the one to say it...
<jdong> PriceChild: don't worry I won't make the ultimate joke in here ;-)
<PriceChild> I think i got kicked for it before...
<somerville32> Make it : P
<PriceChild> Oh no.
 * somerville32 chants.
<mneptok> i like to picture ubotu as a hermaphrodite.
 * jdong shudders
<jdong> isn't bisexual good enough?
<LjL> that was the ultimate joke?
<jdong> lol no.
 * somerville32 doesn't get it.
<mneptok> there's something about a raging erection *and* lactating breasts while i'm being told how to reinstall GRUB that's really, really compelling.
<PriceChild> jdong is not making the ultimate joke.
<Pici> whoa
<LjL> shame.
 * somerville32 still doesn't get it.
<no0tic> I know a bot whose name's anna
<jdong> mneptok: pics?
<mneptok> jdong: http://www.geekasaurus.com/clint/images/20050512grizzlybear.jpg
<jdong> do I dare....
<jdong> OH GODDDDD
<jdong> AAAAAHHHHH
<mneptok> *muah*
<LjL> you did.
<jdong> I prefer a bit less hair on my men.
<jdong> Not that I ... urgh never mind
<jdong> this channel isn't logged, right?
<Pici> I am so no clicking.
<PriceChild> Oh it is.
<jdong> lovely.
<jdong> ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H
 * LjL points jdong to ubuntulog
<no0tic> jdong, I am bloggin this
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jdong> oh crap :)
<PriceChild> You're all going straight to hell via google.
<jdong> PriceChild: nothing straight about this hell ;-)
<Pici> I wonder if we could get topyli to do one of his comic strips of this
<PriceChild> It'll index you to death.
<LjL> jdong: that pun was ompaulish.
<jdong> haha
<somerville32> lol
 * somerville32 doesn't get it.
 * LjL seems to understand that somerville32 doesn't get it.
<ompaul> so why laugh?
<jdong> ompaul: no soap, radio.
<mneptok> jdong: picture it, though. you can play "English Gentleman Big Game Hunter" and machete your way through the back hair. "Dr. Livingston, I presume. And aren't *you* the strapping lad!"
<Pici> jdong: ahahahaha
<ompaul> jdong, whole different order of broadcast - see multicast - after several broken bones
<ompaul> wow even I find that hard to follow
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> mneptok, you are the one - one what we don't know but the one none the less
 * LjL thinks at this stage jdong's so ruined he could just make the ultimate joke too
<jdong> lol no, I still have a slight bit of a conscience
 * mneptok broke jdong!
<jdong> though this channel is eroding it fast ;-)
<jdong> mneptok: oh I was broken far before you came along ;-)
<mneptok> oh? cool, i'll get the hand cream and tile grout.
<somerville32> :]
<jdong> I get the cream, but what's the grout for?
<ompaul> jdong, you had to ask
<jdong> uh oh this might not be good...
<mneptok> do you have insurance?
 * ompaul rofl
<jdong> err.... for me or for my bathroom?
<mneptok> oh ... and is your will up-to-date?
<ompaul> mneptok, you are what we refer to as a sick puppy
<mneptok> the grout is most certainly NOT for the bathroom. how .... uninspired.
<mneptok> ompaul: i'm in good company ;)
<ompaul> mneptok, there is that and then there is this: Scorpions – Suspender Love
<jdong> haha. he said "in".
<mneptok> all the way to the base.
<somerville32> lol
<mneptok> ompaul: ROCK YOU LIKE A HURRICANE!
<ompaul> hahah
<tonyyarusso> grr - ever had one of those professors that feels the need to blather on about things that aren't covered by the book, b/c they aren't really relevant to the intended curriculum but he likes them anyway?
<mneptok> (wait, was that Scorpions?)
<ompaul> mneptok, actually got to go --- speedy's coming
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, I kinda like those moments...
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, they're normally slightly interesting.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: *sigh* my bio professor invented cancer and the tests, homeworks, and lectures are basically turning into his life memoirs.
<ompaul> jdong, don't you have like a young professor for any subject?
<jdong> ompaul: I wish....
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: "Can we please cover the material I paid for?"
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: it's a computer science course taught by a guy who probably witnessed the invention of the punchcard.
<jdong> ompaul: they're all old and not good for daydreaming during lectures.
<ompaul> right I am gone
<mc44> jdong: isn't he a bit ashamed he invented cancer
<mc44> you know, it's not something I'd boast about
<PriceChild> oh don't get jdong started on this...
<jdong> lol he discovered the first oncogene and tumor suppressor genes
<jdong> so I think it evens out
<mc44> sure "discovered"
<jdong> a wrong and then a right makes a forgotten wrong.
<mc44> :)
<jdong> he also lamented al gore getting the nobel peace prize....
<jdong> fortunately no notes for that lecture ;-)
<mneptok> jdong: does that mean Germany gets a pass on the Holocaust because of Technoviking?
 * Hobbsee thinks mneptok is just plain insane.
<jdong> mneptok: nah the german fetish stuff already made up for it ;-)
<jdong> wow I'm losing it
<PriceChild> technoviking?
 * jdong wonders if people actually read the log to this channel
<mc44> jdong: only your mother
<mneptok> PriceChild: http://www.break.com/knockedupdvd/all-hail-technoviking.html
<mneptok> ^^ Technoviking ^^
<tonyyarusso> Oh lordy, this should be interesting
<tonyyarusso> Now he thinks he's qualified to talk about brain structure
<Seeker`> aparently one of my lecturers worked with bourne for a while
<mc44> Jason?
<jdong> dunno. forgot.
<jdong> </groan>
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> lmao
<mc44> don't encourage him with laughter
<PriceChild> Wait... doesn't MikeB- use TechnoViking as his nick on irc now?
<jdong> rza
<PriceChild> *imagines MikeB dancing like that*
<jdong> err that's yes.
<PriceChild> jdong, not qwerty?
<LjL> not dvorak either
<jdong> PriceChild: offset -1 key and a dyslexic swap
<jdong> :)
<LjL> the only thing that's offset -1 is the s, and even if you swap the other two, "ye" doesn't come up :P
<PriceChild> LjL, which channels for ubotu?
<LjL> PriceChild: ah, i thought my watchlist changing would mean something.
<PriceChild> LjL, pardon?
<LjL> PriceChild: [Watched nicks] dutchman is now online
<PriceChild> :)
<tonyyarusso> wait, you can watch for nicks?
<somerville32> Do you watch for me? :)
<Tm_T> meh
<ubotu> choudesh called the ops in #ubuntu (oobe)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: err, how do you set a forward in mlock?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<LjL> please forward to any other contacts who may need to move
<tonyyarusso> LjL: yeah, that's what I did.  /cs info #ubuntu-minnesota though - it shows a +f, but not the channel it's supposed to go to.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well, it does forward to the right channel
<tonyyarusso> odd
<LjL> it's just that chanserv doesn't show it
<tonyyarusso> all righty
<nalioth> chanserv never shows it
<nalioth> just +f
<nalioth> and whatever else
<nalioth> mode-wise
<LjL> omg wii
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> just kickban him
 * Tm_T cant
<Tm_T> unless you allow me
<crdlb> where and with what nick?
<Tm_T> crdlb: erm?
<Tm_T> crdlb: who are you?
<Tm_T> LjL: pretty please
 * crdlb is an op in #compiz-fusion
<Tm_T> not that
<Tm_T> but thanks :)
 * mjr wrote up a short piece on Censorship, IRC and the Ubuntu Code of Conduct for fun, profit, and future efficiency of arguing about it. Those interested, http://mjr.iki.fi/ubuntu/coc_censorship
<LjL> Tm_T, seems he's begging for me to.
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> where his ban is from there?
<LjL> Tm_T: he's not banned, but ompaul removed a lot of bans earlier because the banlist was full, let me check
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> he was banned twice from there I'm sure
<LjL> one of them was removed
<crdlb> I thought he was k-lined :(
<Tm_T> crdlb: twice atleast
<tonyyarusso> mjr: That seems like a reasonable argument for society in general, but not so much for Ubuntu-land.
<LjL> Tm_T, both bans were removed on oct 15 by pici pruning bans. on one of them, he states in the comment that there is another banmask covering the same ban, however it seems he removed that one by mistake too
<LjL> so, i say it's a ban
<Tm_T> LjL: if and when you are sure that we can remove him again, please let me ;)
<Hobbsee> mjr: nice essay
<Tm_T> :(
<somerville32> mjr, Do you mind if I blog about it?
<tonyyarusso> mjr: My post from a while back is somewhat relevant as well (see http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt/)
<mjr> somerville32, go ahead
<Hobbsee> mjr: of course, i'd be interested to see #ubuntu-offtopic actually have a conversation about politics, which didn't turn into a mega-long rant about the state of politics, where nothing else could be said at all.
<Hobbsee> mjr: which is why the politics stuff was added in there
<LjL> Tm_T: sorry, i had already switched to -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> mjr: I agree that it would be nice if enforcement were more uniform, but frankly I think that's hard to do without making it automated by bots, which I think would be far scarier.
<tonyyarusso> mjr: btw - most of that stuff was added, as Hobbsee pointed out, due to past experience.  The channel used to be much more allowing to various topics, but unfortunately restricted out of necessity as it grew.  (Things are very different with 150 people compared to 25)
<Hobbsee> mjr: also, #ubuntu-offtopic isn't really a great place to get psychatric help.
<Tm_T> mjr: what essay?
<Hobbsee> "we're a linux distribution.  not a psychiatric ward"
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: sure?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: last i checked.
<Hobbsee> mjr: also, i find it unhelpful when people rant about women in the channel - it's often mroe discouraging to women to see that, than to have it not beign discussed at all.
<Hobbsee> mjr: the aim of -offtopic is so that everyone can have a say, and can have multiple conversations at once if they wish.  if you're having a massive flamewar on some subject, ti's very hard to do that.
<Hobbsee> mjr: of course, one could then go and write another rant, saying that because stuff like politics *is* allowed, it was too busy to discuss what they wanted to, and that they didn't care about a particularly country's politics, and so it's a violtaion of their free speech to talk.
<Hobbsee> er, to have that in there.
 * Hobbsee is still a big fan of forwarding #ubuntu-offtopic to ##offtopic, so it has no relevance to ubuntu at all.
 * LjL is still a big fan of the idea that #ubuntu-offtopic should at least in theory be considered a channel where the main topic is Ubuntu, just not Ubuntu *support*, while digressions are allowed to some extent
<mjr> Hobbsee, not an entirely bad idea
 * jdong sides with LjL on this
<mjr> Tm_T, see above
<Tm_T> LjL: agreed
<Hobbsee> LjL: yeah well.  that'd be even nicer.
<jdong> there needs to be an IRC place for Ubuntites to just chill and get to know each other...
<jdong> but not rage political war ;-)
<LjL> Hobbsee: that happens. there's a lot of Ubuntu-related talk in -offtopic, although there's also a lot of unrelated talk.
<Hobbsee> as an australian, i don't overly care about american politics.  why should i not be able to talk in there about what i want, due to an hour long discussion on something i'm not interested in, which is very busy?
<mneptok> jdong: may i suggest #debian ?  >:)
<Hobbsee> do you actually have a good solution to that?
<jdong> mneptok: meh but what if I'm bidistro? :)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: as an American, i'm not quite sure what this "Australia" you speak of actually *is*.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: :P
<LjL> mneptok wins
<jdong> all in all, I think it's an impossible line to draw :)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: oh! wait! "Koala England," right?!
<jdong> I think the policy should be worded roughly like the ops are fully within their rights to stop any discussion
<Hobbsee> jdong: that won't stop the paranoi
<Hobbsee> a
<LjL> jdong: what, it isn't?!
<Tm_T> mjr: interesting
<jdong> LjL: well technically it is, but without an explicit policy you'll get a lot of bickering when you do it
<Hobbsee> LjL: it actually specifies what some of the inappropriate stuff is
<LjL> jdong: tss, says you. remember the changes we made to the guidelines during the last meeting?
<jdong> I'd say "Ubuntu-related topics are fair game, you can try other topics but don't whine if you're asked to take it outside"
<mneptok> http://www.mneptok.com/staticpages/index.php?page=unixirc  <--- feel free to appropriate any parts of "The Rules" that would be helpful.
<Hobbsee> jdong: "ubuntu-related topics are fine, anything else goes to ##offtopic"
<jdong> :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: jdong LjL I would also say that all "op games" should be kept out from -offtopic
<LjL> he asked for it
<Hobbsee> since when have they been in -offtopic anyway?  not for a while.
<Hobbsee> afaik.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: those look good.
<LjL> oh, uhm, err.
<somerville32> ...
<Hobbsee> i'm starting to think all the ops should quit from -offtopic, stick people like somerville32 and mjr in there, and let them deal with it - and see hwo they do.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: are you recruiting for Fedora or something? ;)
<Hobbsee> we'll see what they end up doing, and whether they'll take an ideological stance, or a practical one, after they've had some experience.
<mneptok> talk about trial by fire ...
<Hobbsee> mneptok: well, they want to change it, they think they can do a better job, and they think we suck at it.
<no0tic> I don't get the point. Why out there are people that whine about op's "censorship" on #ubuntu-* channels? Nobody forbids them to join ##offtopic or to open a new channel in which they would be kings of their realm. 
<Hobbsee> give 'em a trial, see fi they change their tune.
 * mjr notes how some counterarguments for censorship by subject have been presented, while nobody has counterargued by vocabulary. Interesting :]
<Hobbsee> no0tic: because ##offtopic is apparently scary, and doesn't have the same people
<Hobbsee> mjr: you probably have a point aobut the vocabulary.  to a point.
<no0tic> Hobbsee, then.. create a new channel and invite every user you want, what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> We believe in free speech ... to a point. A well-placed epithet can often be used to great effect. But excessive profanity is silly. Ad hominem abuse (personal attack) is a no-no. Trolling is a no-no. Use of your client for CTCP, DCC and other actions is also covered by this. Don't engage in client abuses. What constitutes each of these things? When an op asks you to cut it out, you'll know you've gone too far.
<Hobbsee> sums it up quite well
<mneptok> mjr: official Ubuntu IRC channels are censored. deal with it.
<mneptok> mjr: trust me, you're glad they are.
<Hobbsee> no0tic: people's lazyness.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and you yourself are censored in them :P
<mjr> _Of course_ I deal with it. Why do you think I'm still there?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: oh, i self censor. trust me.
<mneptok> mjr: so what is your issue?
<mjr> or does "dealing with it" mean not pointing out hypocrisy?
<somerville32> Personally, I've came to the conclusion that I'll never feel the same way about IRC policy as some of the ops and I've come to accept that.
<mneptok> mjr: such as?
<mjr> mneptok, such as noted in the essay
<no0tic> You want to join ubuntu community? well, there are rules to follow, period. You dislike ops' behaviours? Think about why they became ops 
<mneptok> mjr: kees can commit security patches directly to the repos. MOTUs can't. is this "hypocrisy?"
<mjr> mneptok, of course not. But being arrogant, petty and disrespectful while pounding on the CoC is.
<LjL> somerville32, indeed. different channels are run in many very different ways... and i don't have a prejudice against those channels that are run in opposite ways from the ones we run ours.  they've chosen a different path, and each may work fine, if there are the conditions
<mneptok> mjr: the fact is, IRC is not a democracy. it's not a republic. it's a meritocracy in the best cases, and despotism in the worst.
<mjr> mneptok, please keep telling me stuff I've known probably for longer than you've been online
<mneptok> mjr: if you have specific examples, and logs, the IRC Council wants to talk to you.
<mneptok> mjr: *now* who's being arrogant, petty, and disrespectful?
<somerville32> My biggest tift about the IRC council is the lack of equal representation.
<mjr> mneptok, I freely admit I answer to those in kind pretty quickly
<Seeker`> mjr: how long *have* you been online?
<mneptok> mjr: i said nothing petty, arrogant, or disrespectful.
<somerville32> mneptok, Who are you kidding? :P You _are_ arrogant and disrespectful :P Thats why we love you.
<mneptok> mjr: i stated my opinion. you find it repetetive. it's no good reason to be insulting.
<mjr> mneptok, you were stating and restating obvious things to me as if I'm an idiot, all the while staying clear of all relevance to the actual matter, which isn't if it's a democracy, but if it's a hypocracy
<Hobbsee> somerville32: who else would you want on there?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: why is it not equal?
<mneptok> mjr: "hypocrisy"
<mjr> mneptok, it's a "play on words". Look it up.
<somerville32> Hobbsee, The IRC Council mainly represents the management of the three (four?) main support channels and their offtopic equivs and that the IRC Council should have a seat for each group.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: the point of a council is that it isn't huge.  
 * tonyyarusso sighs at that point, yet again
<Hobbsee> somerville32: presumably you're upset that you didn't get a chance to be on it, so are bringing all this up?
<mneptok> mjr: as i'm weary of your attitude, i'm going now.
<mjr> mneptok, good.
<somerville32> Hobbsee, I wouldn't be interested in being on it but I wouldn't mind seeing another xubuntu op on it.
<mneptok> mjr: you might get better results after a juice box and a nap.
<jdong> somerville32: do you feel there's times your interests were underrepresented in decision making?
 * jdong thinks there doesn't have to be a rep from each group on the council to have that group's needs addressed
<Hobbsee> somerville32: for one, i'm glad that you're *not* on it - as you don't appear to be able to keep your jealousy separate from the issues at hand - like the running of *ubuntu* related channels.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: who would your suggestion be for an xubuntu-related op?
<mjr> mneptok, well, you go get those and then reread your lines and consider carefully whether you might've been a tiniest bit condescending
<Hobbsee> somerville32: and have you seen the council behave badly towards kubuntu, as there is no kubuntu-based op on the council?
<somerville32> I wouldn't know and I wouldn't even know if the current setup works. I'm thinking purely about why there is the IRC and how I think it should be composed fairly.
<somerville32> Since the IRC is a body of power.
<Seeker`> as far as i can see, the problem with mjr's argument is the apparent assumption that everyone has rights on all ubuntu channels and that it is a democracy. But it isn't - it is a "private" network, where certain people have been chosen to run it. What they say goes - end of story
<mneptok> mjr: if you found my opinions repetitive, sorry. it's still no excuse for the "i'voe been online longer than you" swordfight
<mjr> Seeker`, get better glasses
<Seeker`> its not like anyone is forced to be here, they can set up unofficial ubuntu  channels on this server, or other servers
<Hobbsee> somerville32: all i seem to see from you is how it doesn't work, consistently, yet you offer little-to-no solutions on how it can be fixed - apart from creating more beaurocracy.
<mneptok> mjr: stop the caustic comments. now.
<somerville32> But I'm not sure I want to get into this discussion because we often fight and I'd rather have a good working relationship with you.
<Seeker`> and IRC isn't the end of the world. Fair enough if it was Real Life, but its just a chat system
<Hobbsee> somerville32: i have no interest in fighting with you - all i'm doing is suggesting why your comments are not taken entirely seriously.
<jdong> guys, can we please move this political discussion to #offtopic?
<jdong> *ducks*
<mjr> Seeker`, the point is that the operator practices on major ubuntu channels are disrespectful, arrogant, and petty, whiles _supposed_ to being governed by the CoC
<Hobbsee> somerville32: and why you didn't get asked to be on the council.
<mjr> mneptok, you mean comments like "deal with it"? You know, your opener
<Seeker`> mjr: I have not seen any actions like that, and I have been hanging around here for quite a while
<Hobbsee> bloody hell.
 * jdong blinks
<mneptok> uh.
<mneptok> whuddeye do?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: see /query
 * Seeker` hopes he didn't do anything wrong
<LjL> ok, i suggest that this discussion is stopped now. continue in #ubuntu-irc if you feel the need to. this is a flamewar now, actually it's been a flamewar for the last 20 minutes at least, with personal attacks and everything.
<Hobbsee> have you never heard the logic of bashing kid's heads together when they keep arguing, so they both step down and think about what they're doing?
<Hobbsee> (independant of who's right and wrong?)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: can i go ride bikes now?
<Hobbsee> sure!
<mneptok> YAY!
<jdong> mneptok: put on your helmet!
<jdong> probably too late though
<mneptok> i always wear a helmet.
<mneptok> and i'm not on any teams. :/
<jdong> I was going to say put on your protective gear, but thought better of it :)
<Hobbsee> of course..
<mneptok> that's like asking Miami to buy snowplows.
 * Hobbsee fully realises that that will be used in mjr's or somerville32's next essay on why ubuntu censorship is evil - the kicking of both of them, to restore general channel sanity.
<Hobbsee> one gets blasted for acting, or one gets blasted for not acting.  pick your poison.
 * Seeker` => bed
<somerville32> I rather focus my efforts on packaging than the politics of Ubuntu IRC
<mneptok> Hobbsee: sounds like a case of Jdub Syndrome
<Hobbsee> mneptok: how so?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: not been folowing the GNOME soap opera the past 48 hours?
<mneptok> +l
<mneptok> http://planet.gnome.org
<Hobbsee> only vaguely
<mneptok> 21:43 < Hobbsee> one gets blasted for acting, or one gets blasted for not acting.  pick your poison.   (sounds like something jdub would be thinking)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, true
<jdong> has that drama calmed down yet?
<jdong> or is Gentoo Now Hiring?
<mneptok> emerge sanity
<jdong> sorry, hard-masked ~arch :)
<LjL> the gentoo guys certainly look 200% saner than us from what i can see.
<LjL> perhaps 2000%, although perhaps i just haven't seen enough.
<mneptok> i'd rather have an insane community than an insane build system.
<mneptok> but that's me.
 * jdong used to be deep into Gentoo-dom :)
<jdong> it was a bit hectic and flaky at times...
<LjL> can't say i disagree, but while i have nothing to contribute to the build system, i deal with the community to some extent.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: our build system is already crackful enough as it is.  it doesn't need more crack, thanks.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: what we need are binary packages for *every configure option the app has*
 * Hobbsee kills mneptok
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install apache2-with-threads-no-ssl-no-persistent-with-cgi
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<mneptok> wooo! we'll show those --fomg-fast Gentooists!
<Dave2> argh. I shouldn't've looked at this channel when I'm this tired and...that...is being "discussed". my mind's natural defences to such things are in a weakened state.
 * mneptok configures Dave2 with --background-enabled
 * Dave2 looks behind him, sees his wall replaced with an Ubuntu logo
<mneptok> Dave2: don't. turn. around.
<nalioth> Dave2: are you following me?
<ajmitch> oh man, did I miss a nice long debate again?
<ajmitch> that's just not fair
<Dave2> nalioth, I couldn't if I tried!
<LjL> "nice long debate"
<LjL> uhm, yes
<ajmitch> ah, nalioth... just the one I wanted to hunt down :)
 * nalioth didn't do it
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> unregistered (non-ubuntu) channel, ~10 people, noone has ops
<ajmitch> what can I do?
<nalioth> depends on the channel
<crdlb> ask them all to leave? :)
<ajmitch> asking them all to leave works if people aren't idling
<ajmitch> which is a popular pastime on IRC
<mneptok> ajmitch: set +l 1 and wait for /quits and /parts and splits to do the work
<mneptok> oh.
<mneptok> duh. sorry. brain fart.
<ajmitch> :)
 * mneptok goes back to cleaning his brain with meth
<ajmitch> if I could, it wouldn't be a problem
<nalioth> mneptok: no ops  :|
<mneptok> oo! i know!
<mneptok> figlet 'YO YO YO HOMIES' | cowsay
<mneptok> then paste paste paste until everyone can't stand it anymore and leaves
<ajmitch> we could always do it the efnet way
<LjL> err
<ajmitch> :)
<Amaranth> vorian: +m only makes people not able to change nicks, it doesn't keep them from talking in other channels
<vorian> Amaranth: it's the +i i was worried about
<vorian> i i  :)
<Amaranth> same with +i
<Amaranth> it just means they can't go there
<Amaranth> vorian: Also, do you run some loco group?
<vorian> yep :)
<vorian> Ohio
<vorian> you should move here
<Amaranth> No, I meant some overarching group
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> difficult to explain
<vorian> Amaranth: this will explain better than I could https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USTeams
<Amaranth> btw, i would but the buckeyes suck :P
<vorian> :)
<vorian> I was going to say you should move here because it's always dreary
<vorian> and flat
<Amaranth> It's pretty flat in nebraska too
<vorian> pfft, and you say the buckeyes suck
 * vorian hides
<mneptok> Amaranth: since when are you in .ne?
<Amaranth> vorian: I hate the cornhuskers too
<crdlb> nebraska has its own TLD? :o
<Amaranth> mneptok: Well as far as the government is concerned I'm still in Iowa, at least until after the primaries :P
<vorian> lol
<Amaranth> Yay voter fraud
<mneptok> Amaranth: please use the term "gubmint" as long as a Texan is in the White House
<vorian> Amaranth: don't you have to pay to vote in Iowa primaries?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<crdlb> mneptok: he's from Connecticut :)
<Amaranth> was too young last time
<mneptok> crdlb: no, he's not.
<vorian> Maine
<Amaranth> vorian: I'd say no
<mneptok> crdlb: being born in New Haven does not make you "from Connecticut"
<vorian> lol
<mneptok> crdlb: and you can spell Connecticut. are you from Connecticut?
<crdlb> haha
<crdlb> no, just a somewhat good speller :)
 * mneptok is ;)
<crdlb> I could tell...
<mneptok> born in NJ, but from CT
<vorian> mneptok: I lived in Groton for a very shot time 
<crdlb> you shot time?
<vorian> holy!
<vorian> shorrrrt
<vorian> :)
<mneptok> vorian: EB?
<mneptok> or USN?
<vorian> USN
<vorian> It was actually New London
<mneptok> yeah, it's still all EB-related
<mneptok> as there's jack-all else in the area ;)
<ubotu> xsacha called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<davidrawson> hello
<nalioth> hi davidrawson 
<nalioth> davidrawson: is there something we can help you with?
<davidrawson> I am banned from #ubuntu, I've never even been to that channel
<nalioth> i don't show any bans in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> anything else we can help you with, davidrawson ?
<davidrawson> no
<nalioth> we discourage idling in here  :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: you missed mez's ban
<somerville32> mez was banned?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> he set david's ban.
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i didn't see it as an IP or nick ban
<Hobbsee> nalioth: *!*@161-151-58-66.gci.net
<nalioth> interesting
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<Tm_T> now that you kids have got your kick-play, can we just try to be "as an example to others, sirs
 * Tm_T is old and boring
<Hobbsee> the guy's going to get nuked from all the channels, soon
<Tm_T> ?
 * Hobbsee bans from -motu
<Hobbsee> oh, davidrawson, who was here already
<Tm_T> ok, don't know him
 * Tm_T check logs
<Mez> @btlogin
<somerville32> Hi Gary
<GazzaK> naughty peer
<Tm_T> Gary: I am
<Gary> I think, therefore I am...
<ubotu> cool called the ops in #ubuntu (andreles)
<somerville32> needhelp keeps spamming random channels
<somerville32> * [needhelp] (n=andreles@81-7-78-206.ip.zebra.lt): andrelesss
<Tm_T> somerville32: what channels?
<somerville32> -motu and -devel
<Tm_T> ahha
<Tm_T> call !ops there?
<Hobbsee> he's already quit...
<Hobbsee> what's the point?
<Tm_T> he actually do it in maaany channels
<GazzaK> and -offtopic, freenode, defocus, etc etc
<Tm_T> and +1 and #kde*-devel
<Tm_T> and
<GazzaK> it needs a k-line, not channel bans
<Tm_T> you got the point
<Tm_T> yup
<tomaw> done
<Tm_T> tomaw: thank you sirss
<tomaw> wasn't me :)
<Tm_T> see ss
<Pici> no floodbots?
<stdin> they're in -ops-monitor
<Pici> aha
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> that was absurd....
<LjL-Temp> cool, i was missed from the k train
<Gary> madness
<Amaranth> I guess the bot works
<Amaranth> Never seen that many klines before though
<Amaranth> That was pretty awesome :D
<Pici> LjL: great job on the bots
<Amaranth> I've got like 3 screens of nothing but K-lined
<Pici> our bots, that is
<Amaranth> if FloodBot would have been in #ubuntu it would have stopped that
 * Hobbsee ponders requesting logs
<stdin> they all quit with excess flood soon after 
<LjL> Pici, i have no idea how it behaved, i just joined
<LjL> did it warn?
<Amaranth> <ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Amaranth> <ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<stdin> LjL: quick log dump http://stdin.pastebin.com/d5fe3f7cd
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> Amaranth: is that just a snippet and they really made redundant calls, or is that actually all?
<Amaranth> so the fact that it knew a mass join was happening means if it was controlling #ubuntu it would have stopped it, no?
<LjL> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> All 3 bots said those 2 things
<Amaranth> hrm my nick completion is broken again
<tonyyarusso> LjL: are the bots on separate hosts?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: two of them are on the same host currently, but that's the plan
<tonyyarusso> ah
<LjL> Amaranth: ok, just wanted to know that (that won't be a problem though once they're all +q'd, now they aren't to let me debug stuff)
<RichiH> i would suggest you guys set +J on #ubuntu 
<RichiH> it would help during those floods
<Amaranth> hehe
<RichiH> (not that we take long to nuke them ;)
<Amaranth> We've actually got something else we're testing
<LjL> RichiH, +J has been discussed at length, used, then removed, then used, then removed, now we're experimenting with bots that set +l
<RichiH> but still, hammering -unregged is a lot less fun for botrunners
<PriceChild> Why would they have removed the channel limit?
<RichiH> ah, k
<RichiH> eggdrops can do that
<RichiH> #debian uses debhelper
<LjL> PriceChild, dunno yet, but since two bots quit with excess flood, the other bot will have set -l because of that
<RichiH> keep in mind that +l hurts during netsplits
<RichiH> +J does not
<LjL> RichiH, +l doesn't hurt during netsplits if it's set with care
<Amaranth> Not if the bot detects netsplits?
<RichiH> LjL: 'with care' meaning choosing a threshold so high as to not have any effect ;)
<LjL> RichiH: uhm, no, it means detecting netsplits and lifting +l when they happen
<RichiH> Amaranth: if the bot sets -l during splits, that is fine, yah
<Amaranth> but +J always either caught users or left us wide open
<LjL> RichiH, they set -l as soon as they detect that anything is not quite right.
<RichiH> LjL: ah, cool
<Pici> RichiH: We're running our limiter bots right now, but they arent setting the +l in #ubuntu until we iron out all the bugs
<LjL> actually, they're so careful that they can probably be exploited by an attacker who wants to set -l, somehow
<Amaranth> Most of our users would not even realize they'd been bumped to -unregged and just assume we hate them
<LjL> Pici: err no we aren't running them, they've excess flooded :)
<RichiH> LjL: you could hand the source to dondelelcaro, he might like to run it in #debian, as well
<Pici> LjL: er, well we were
<RichiH> do they set modes only?
<LjL> RichiH: maybe, currently they're still doing test runs and aren't quite ready though
<LjL> RichiH, no
<RichiH> kk
<LjL> RichiH: join #ubuntu-ops-monitor please
<LjL> was there a DCC exploit attempted during the attack?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<tonyyarusso> many
<Pici> kind of
<LjL> then why aren't they logged
<Gary> I saw lots of "Received a CTCP keys.exe from DeaTHClowN (to #ubuntu)
<Gary> " type attempts
<tonyyarusso> I think they actually intended to send a real file and screwed up
<LjL> Gary, not that, DCC SEND or DCC CHAT
<Pici> "requested unknown CTCP keys.exe from #ubuntu"
<LjL> the old one
<tonyyarusso> no
<stdin> didn't get any DCC messages
<LjL> hm
<LjL> weird
<Pici> none of the stuff that we typically test for
<LjL> the bots banforwarded some people to -read-topic
<LjL> yet they didn't register any attack, either
<LjL> that is any dcc send exploit kind of attack
<Pici> I would think that they wouldnt try that method of attack since these zombie machines' routers probably arent patched against it
<tonyyarusso> good point
<PriceChild> If they have half a brain between them they would connect on a non-standard port
<LjL> hehe
<LjL> anyway, why did my darn bots get triggered by NO attack
<Gary> thats asking a lot PriceChild 
<LjL> (the reason they flooded out, on the other hand, is quite obvious and all in all expected)
<PriceChild> LjL, maybe they flooded out before they reported the attack?
<LjL> PriceChild: nope, that sort of attack is only shown in the logs, not reported to the channel
<LjL> except that it isn't
<ubotu> Arelis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici headdesks
<tonyyarusso> bots > human
<Pici> I for one welcome our floodbot overlords
<LjL> [16:33:53] <weisswursts> /exec cat /dev/urandom
<LjL> our wursts are back
<LjL> PM:
<LjL> [16:35:19] <weisswursts> wait
<LjL> [16:35:23] <weisswursts> why did you ban me?
<Pici> I dont even have a witty comment for that.
<LjL> [16:35:46] <LjL> you know why pretty well
<LjL> [16:36:03] <weisswursts> what's the problem with /exec cat /dev/urandom?
<ikonia> LjL: did he really say that ?
<LjL> he did indeed
<LjL> i think i know this guy, this time he's "wursts" in the plural, but still versanet
<ikonia> white sausage 
<LjL> on ##windows:  [16:38:35] <weisswursts> i love windows  [16:38:40] <weisswursts> i think bill gates is sexy
<ikonia> I think that translagtes as
<LjL> keep an eye on other ubuntu channels, i'm pretty sure he'll join
<ikonia> ooh my word
<ikonia> ok
<Gary> do we have to wait till he says something?  or ban on sight?
<Gary> :p
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Gary> we could do a pre-emtive banforward? :p
<stdin> "S_L_U_T_Boy" should be kicked now :p
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ikonia> whos pinnging ubuntu
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> tomasko called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP attack)
<Mez> I likes the CTCP flooding stuff
<Mez> does it detect DCC exploits too LjL ?
<LjL> Mez: yes
<LjL> Mez: it doesn't say anything about them, just banforwards everyone who quits
<Mez> lol
<ikonia> genius
<Pici> Whats the !ignore the mess factoid?
<PriceChild> LjL, quits, or quits with certain messages?
<Pici> nevermind, I remember
<Mez> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
 * Gary hides from all the factoids
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Mez> !factoid | Gary
<ubotu> Gary: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gary> phew
<Gary> got me worried there
<Pici> Are we clear for -r?
<ikonia> looks good
<Pici> LjL: -r?
<Pici> ikonia: I think so too, but I'm not a good judge of this yet
<LjL> we'll have another i suspect, but yeah
<ikonia> Pici: looks like your a good judge :D
<LjL> they'd just wait until we -r anyway to make another attack, so it really makes no sense to keep +r for too long
<Gary> argh, why do people have to try to be so smart...
<Pici> LjL: Whats the escalation path for a user who is spamming not only #ubuntu with stuff, is it worth a (!)staff, or do we go to #freenode or what?
<LjL> Pici, it was already reported in #freenode, if you're talking about arsirc
<Pici> yes
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<Pici> Do you think thats the right place to do it?
<LjL> i've never used any escalation path
<LjL> i don't know
<DaSkreech> this isn't about the wiki
<Pici> Okay ;)
<Pici> DaSkreech: No, its not.
<DaSkreech> which chan would be the wiki chan?
<LjL> #ubuntu-doc
<Pici> -doc or -docs iirc
 * Pici shakes head at 'escalation path'
<Pici> I've been spending too much time at work
<Gary> gordonjcp is annoying
<LjL> Pici, basically i've mostly only been in ubuntu channels, so i've never quite been able to tell whether a troll was network-wide trolling. now i'm exchanging some information with the gentoo operators at least, seems they know how to handle this :)
<Gary> I asked him in #ubuntu to not use rude words, and he has spent the last 20 minutes telling me how "it's only particularly offensive to Orcadians, and at that only Orcadians from Twat"
<LjL> Gary: what a tobolostear you are
<Gary> right, thats it, I'mm off to eat a dictionary
<LjL> Gary, i made that word up :)
<Gary> yeah, just figured that out
<Gary> "gordonjcp> bear in mind that there are a lot of people in the channel who don't necessarily know English as a first language, and are maybe not as well-versed in its rude words" - trolling anyone?
<Gary> anyways, work
<ikonia> Gary: if they are asked to stop they should just stop
<ikonia> in terms of language
<ikonia> not argue it
<ikonia> its not offensive where I am etc etc
<Gary> exactly
<ikonia> like pete83 was
<Gary> he did stop the language in the channel, just argued it in pm
<stdin> that's what /ignore was invented for
<Pici> I don't use ignore
<PriceChild> We shouldn't use ignore, silence at the most.
<LjL> and i still wonder why we would, arguing with trolls is fun
<stdin> I mean for abuse in /msg, /ignore for a couple mins and they stop, so you can remove the ignore
<LjL> and if you don't want to argue, just seeing them talking to themselves and saying nonsense in your PMs is still fun
<PriceChild> stdin, use silence in that case, and don't bother removing it.
<stdin> do all clients have that?
<PriceChild> freenode feature I thought?
<LjL> stdin, /ignore affects channels too, so it shouldn't be used by ops
<LjL> yeah it's a freenode feature
<stdin> ooh, didn't know that 
<stdin> about /silence
<Pici> I just switch windows away from the troll if I dont want to listen to them
<LjL> indeedy
<Pici> Plus whatever they're saying probably is good to have logged anyway.
<LjL> indeedy
<LjL> plus, as i said, it's better than sunday comics.
<Gary> I did ignore (not /ignore) him in the end, and yes it was funny
<LjL> told you so :)
<ikonia> sdfsdfsdfssdf
<jussi01> ikonia: is that code for something? :P
<nalioth> yes, it is.
<ikonia> sorry
<jussi01> nalioth: code for "my 3 year old kid just hit the keyboard randomly"??
<ikonia> stupid machine was lagging off the chart
<ikonia> so keypresses from another sesion appeared in this window randomly
<ikonia> sorry guys
<ikonia> better in here than #ubuntu though 
<jussi01> ikonia: its all good ;)
<ikonia> ta
<Radi01> yes
<Pici> yes?
<PriceChild> Silly man.
<PriceChild> From #ubuntu
<Pici> yes, I missed most of his issue, my ISP appears to want me to yell at them
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, daemon3 said: ubotu, where is volume control?
<Pici> jimmacdonald: I know I asked you this already, but I'm still not sure why you are here.
<nalioth> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<no0tic> ahah
<ikonia> evening guys
<ikonia> nalioth: thank you for your advice on apple the other week, I purchased the ipod touch for the gift. Your input was appriciated
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: what kind of advice did you get?
 * tonyyarusso has a nano, but is kind of sad it can't run rockbox
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: nalioth talked through the iphone/touch with me and gave me some opinons and links
<ikonia> I had to buy a gift for someone and was torn between touch and iphone
<ikonia> I don't like either so was not the best person to ask 
<tonyyarusso> ah
<PriceChild> Hey kane77, how can I help?
<nalioth> ikonia: let's hope it's appreciated  :)
<kane77> hi.. pici told me I could ask here...
<Pici> sure, blame me right off the bat...
<kane77> sorry :)
<nalioth> kane77: ask what?
<kane77> I realised that #ubuntu-sk just forwards to #ubuntu-cz.. could there be #ubuntu-sk?
<kane77> (sk stands for slovak)
<tonyyarusso> Is there a loco team with a designated contact for Slovakia?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it shouldn't matter (it shouldn't forward to the Czechs)
<PriceChild> I blame jenda.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Ah, ok
<tonyyarusso> rofl
 * jenda pleads guilty
<PriceChild> -ChanServ-      Contact: rejden << ONLINE >>
<kane77> tonyyarusso, yes there s...
<kane77> *is
<jenda> the slovaks decided to forward it themselves
<mc44> jenda was trying to reunite the two countries
<mc44> again
<jenda> rejden is the contact of the slovakian team
<mc44> jenda: when will you let it go!"
<jenda> mc44: well, that's what the army in my back yard is for, not this :)
<nalioth> Pici: #ubuntu-irc is the better channel to guide folks to in regards to #ubuntu channels
<kane77> jenda, i'm not saying it's bad, but it'd be nice to have one ;)
<Pici> nalioth: I didn't even know that existed.
<jenda> so, kane77: yes, there could be an -sk, but the SK team decided not to have one.
<Pici> nalioth: I've noted it.
<kane77> jenda, well ok, but at least set ubotu to speak slovak on !sk :)
 * jenda blames PriceChild
<jenda> PriceChild: who can do that? :)
<PriceChild> jenda, hmm?
<PriceChild> ask rejden to suggest it?
<jenda> PriceChild: suggest it to whom?
<Pici> kane77: Ubotu doesnt speak anything... its factoids are just text that we put it in.
<Pici> s/it//
<PriceChild> jenda, erm.... me?
<jenda> I s'pose kane77 could make the factoid for us
<kane77> Pici, of course, I know.. :)
<PriceChild> that then
<Pici> kane77: oh, you meant for !sk?
<kane77> Pici, yes
<Pici> kane77: Ah, I misread.
<mneptok> holy kark. it's jenda!
<jenda> kane77: make us the factoid for it to say
<Pici> Theres already enough people in #ubuntu who try to talk to ubotu, so I don't assume anything.
<jenda> kane77: my slovak is hardly good enough for that :)
<jenda> holy lark, it's mneptok!
<jenda> mneptok and mc44 - the only two people I really am afraid of even over IRC.
<Tm_T> where?!
 * Tm_T hides
<mc44> :O
<mc44> I'm nowhere near as scary as mneptok
<jenda> mc44: true
<Pici> mneptok is pretty scary.
<jenda> I mean, it took me a while to overcome my fear of nalioth and Seveas, but with them, you at least know you're safe if you behave :)
<mneptok> ubotu: sk is <reply>prepacte, hovorite po anglicky?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: ubotu: sk is <reply>prepacte, hovorite po anglicky?
<mneptok> bah
<jenda> mneptok: :D
<kane77> just a sec...
<mneptok> O:)
<kane77> (and lol)
<tonyyarusso> Err, does that say something along the lines of "What, you don't like English?" ?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: nope, it's more like "do you speak English?"
<tonyyarusso> jenda: ah
<tonyyarusso> Well, I got two words.
 * jenda has just finished cooking a huge pot of goulash
 * mneptok just finished cooking a huge pot of Hungarians
<Tm_T> jenda: is that an invite?
<jenda> mneptok: our Slovakian friends would love you :)
<jenda> Tm_T: no, this one is for my classmates :)
<Tm_T> :(
<jenda> The Charles University Notor Club, to be precise.
<PriceChild> jenda, "classmates"?
<mneptok> jenda: it's also quite a popular dish in Austria and Romania :)
<mc44> he's going to poison all his classmates so he moves up the curve. jenda will be an excellent lawyer
<jenda> mneptok: some people just have talent to upset their neighbours :)
<jenda> mc44: not at all, these are avid supporters ;)
 * mneptok feigns innocence
<mc44> jenda: careful, it might be a coup!
<jenda> Although they still prolly lost me them elections by voting for the other guy /too/
<jenda> (the downside of having two votes each)
<jenda> mc44: on second thought, poisoning might not be a bad idea :)
 * jenda thinks he'll have to protect the pot of goulash so as to prevent the drunkards from spicing it with some dope.
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> eww dope
<somerville32> jenda, Can you make #ubuntu-fredericton fwd to #ubuntu-ca?
<jenda> somerville32: I'd need a request either from the channel contact, or from the IRC council...
<jenda> PriceChild?
<PriceChild> What is fredericton?
<somerville32> A city I live in :P
<somerville32> Some of the ubuntu users here created it
<PriceChild> wait...
<PriceChild> why does sk forward to cz if they are different languages?
<PriceChild> So what's wrong with fredericton staying dead? :/
<jdong> jenda: you spoke!!!
<jdong> that's like amazing
<PriceChild> jdong, i've been watching him speak another language... how much more amazing is that!
<somerville32> PriceChild, Whats wrong with forwarding it to -ca so people don't get lost? :P
<PriceChild> somerville32, I'm confused as to how someone would be finding -fredericton
<jdong> PriceChild: meh the fact that he's alive and not <censored girlfriend activities>ing is pretty amazing in its own
<PriceChild> *grins*
<PriceChild> jdong, he's cooking for "classmates"
<somerville32> PriceChild, I often try random #ubuntu-xxx channels
<PriceChild> no comment
<jdong> PriceChild: O_O didn't know he's a groupie guy....
<somerville32> PriceChild, The channel exists when it shouldn't so why not just forward it to -ca where it should be?
<somerville32> :]
<PriceChild> who says it shouldn't?
<somerville32> Well, I founded the group :/
<PriceChild> The contact's active, have you talked with him?
<somerville32> PriceChild, Yea
<somerville32> and he said "oops, I guess we'll hang out in #ubuntu-ca then"
<PriceChild> you founded the fredericton group?
<PriceChild> Well then if he agrees he can set the forward or just plain drop it?
<somerville32> PriceChild, Yes, he can do that when he logs in. I just happened to remember it and asked Jenda to do it.
 * somerville32 doesn't really care either way
<nalioth> stop.
<nalioth> somerville32: get the chanown to do it, please
<PriceChild> hammer time!
 * jdong smacks PriceChild 
<jdong> no hammer time.
<PriceChild> Thankyou jdong.
<jdong> heh and he likes being smacked up....
<jenda> jdong: I've been <cga>ing just before I spoke ;)
<jenda> 21:51 < somerville32> PriceChild, I often try random #ubuntu-xxx channels
<jenda> 21:51 <+PriceChild> no comment
<jdong> jenda: lol ;-)
<jenda> If it weren't so internal, it'd be bash-worthy :D
<jdong> jenda: err.... that's what she said?
<PriceChild> oh gah I didn't mean that one in that way.....
<PriceChild> I guess the way it appeared though is better so I take full credit.
<jdong> lol isn't it too early in the day for this to become #ubuntu-innuendo?
<PriceChild> But yes no reason to be stepping on people's toes... especially over such a dead channel.
<jenda> PriceChild: wow, you're really getting professional ;)
<PriceChild> jenda, hmm?
<jenda> PriceChild: well, just praising the approach of not unnecessarily stepping on people's toes :)
<PriceChild> ah
<kane77> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a Česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<kane77> ^^ the !sk factoitd...
<mneptok> %btlogin
<PriceChild> !sk
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<PriceChild> !-sk
<ubotu> sk is <alias> cz - added by jrib on 2007-11-20 14:31:39
<PriceChild> !no sk is <reply> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a Česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> !sk | kane77 
<ubotu> kane77: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a Česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<kane77> yay
<kane77> :)
<kane77> cool thanx
<mneptok> wait ... that says "Please submerge your fingertips in the invigorating acid. The words #ubuntu and #ubuntu-cz are here to fool the ops."
<jenda> PriceChild: lowercase č, please :)
<PriceChild> jenda, Česky ?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> the second case
<PriceChild> !no sk is <reply> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<kane77> yeah.. I wasn't too sure about that...
<PriceChild> jenda, you have editors access you idle person :)
<LjL> jenda, are the accents strictly necessary by the way? as a rule those factoids avoid anything non-ASCII, for languages which absolutely need it (such as non-latin ones) a double transcription is used
<LjL> like
<LjL> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jenda> PriceChild: I do?
<jenda> LjL: well, in the internet world, you often see Czech without diacritics, but it is certainly not correct. Much more so than in french, for example. It can totally change the meaning :)
<LjL> PriceChild: uhm why did you un-alias is?
<PriceChild> LjL, because cz and sk are different?
<LjL> jenda, does it change the meaning in *that* factoid? understandability is a priority over correctness, for language factoids
<PriceChild> cz is saying "come here"
<PriceChild> sk is saying "we're not here, but go there instead"
<PriceChild> in different languages?
<LjL> PriceChild: ah their loco channel doesn't do support?
<PriceChild> LjL, no, just forwards to the cz channel
<jenda> LjL: e.g. "Zaprášen" means dusty, while "Zaprasen" means filthy ;)
<jenda> LjL: no, it doesn't change the meaning, but it belongs to the language. It's easier to read and understand if properly diacritic'd
<LjL> so #ubuntu-cz is bilingual?
<LjL> jenda: unless you aren't on utf-8
<jenda> often, accents are the only difference between Czech and Slovak :)
<jdong> jenda: meh same thing
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> jenda: so do the words for LISP and SCHEME also differ by two accents?
<jenda> LjL: you could say so... the languages are nearly identical and all Slovaks speak Czech, 99% of Czechs at least understand Slovak.
<jenda> jdong: O_o
<LjL> jenda: i see. well in that case i find it a good thing that the support channel is unified
<LjL> contrary to, say, -pt and -br :)
<jenda> :)
<mneptok> it's a good idea to keep Brasilieros in their own Cube Of Exuberance
<mneptok> "I AM MAKE THE LINUX HOTS CHATS TO YOU, SEXY CHICA AMERICAN BOOBLADIES!!!!!!! HUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUA!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!! JEJEJEJEJEJEJE!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<Tm_T> .
<mneptok> oh, never mind. you have your period.
<jdong> mneptok: I AM THE TOMATO MONSTAH!!!
<jdong> NO.. I .. AM... BEOWULF!!!!!
<PriceChild> * jdong has quit (Excess Flood)
<mneptok> i'm Grendachi. the Pokemon Grendel.
<jdong> lol
<mneptok> so i herd u liek mudkips ...
<jdong> I watched beowulf with my friends when I went back home... still could not decide whether it was serious or a parody of 300.
<PriceChild> jdong, never heard the story of beowulf before?
<jdong> PriceChild: of course I have, I was referring specifically to the presentation of the 2007 film.
<ubotu> KenSentMe called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * kane77 thinks it's dangerous to be in this channel - it's full of ops!
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Rawr!
<jsoftw> Ahh hello.
<jsoftw> I am for some reason banned from #ubuntu.
<jsoftw> And I dont know why.
<jsoftw> I hardly even go into it
<LjL> let's check
<LjL> uhm, jsoftw, you might not join often, but you're not nice when you do
<LjL> 2007-11-07T03:45:53 *** jsoftw has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> 2007-11-07T03:46:00 <jsoftw> eww.
<LjL> 2007-11-07T03:46:11 <jsoftw> It smells of smelly nerds in here.
<LjL> 2007-11-07T03:46:26 <jsoftw> Have a shower, you guys.
<jsoftw> lol.
<somerville32> lol
 * somerville32 smells jsoftw 
<jsoftw> I think you must have taken that entirely the wrong way.
<somerville32> jsoftw, It is definitely you, by friend :P
<somerville32> *my
<ubotu> clarjon1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<somerville32> lol @ LjL 
<tonyyarusso> what was that about?
 * LjL headdesks
<somerville32> LjL, That was amazing.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: "wrong channel"
<tonyyarusso> what channel was it supposed to be I wonder?
<somerville32> LjL, You're like superman.
<LjL> dunno, he's in #pclinuxos and ##linux
<jsoftw> So. Any chance of getting un banned.
<somerville32> LjL, One moment you're Lorenzo, the next you're Super-Op LjL :P
<LjL> jsoftw, well, you said we took it the wrong way, but what's the right way to take it?
<LjL> somerville32: i was going to be ljl-smoking-a-cigarette, but i guess that'll wait =P
<somerville32> lol
<jsoftw> Well most the other channels im in we mostly give each other cheek all the time
<somerville32> LjL, Smoking is bad for your health :P
<jsoftw> So I guess I thought I would get some back, not a ban.
<somerville32> jsoftw, The jokes on you. LjL is just teasing you :P haha. funny, eh?
<LjL> jsoftw: uhm, well i see, but please do keep in mind that #ubuntu is a busy channel which we intend for support *only*. offtopic chatter is not allowed, and what you said was perceived (by me) as an attempt to insult.
<LjL> i'll unban you, but please check out the following
<LjL> !etiquette > jsoftw    (jsoftw, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> especially the guidelines and CoC
<jsoftw> Ok, thanks
<somerville32> :)
<ikonia> ughhhh why are people calling ubuntu ubun2
<jdong> ikonia: it saves a letter!
<LjL> ikonia: call them youbuntu in response
<LjL> s/them/it/
<jdong> ikonia: and one letter means a million pounds of carbon which means 5 million dead penguins a year
<ikonia> it kills me
<tonyyarusso> Well, and numbers are easier to process, so really it's like 1.6 letters.
<ikonia> please autoban on the phrase ubun2
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> I wish ikonia 
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> please please please
<tonyyarusso> ubonto too
<ikonia> $10 
<ikonia> ooh yes
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Make it $499 to cover a new digital camera and you might have yourself a deal ;)
<tonyyarusso> +6.5% sales tax
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> I know you have taste so $200 and you make up the rest
<tonyyarusso> :P
<ikonia> I know it eats you too ;)
<ikonia> sorry "I no it eats U 2"
<mneptok> ikonia: o o i c u r 2 n-gr33!
<ikonia> FU
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> n-gr23 ?
<ikonia> can't work that one out
<mneptok> "angry" ;)
<Seeker`> you need to lose the 2nd "3" then
<mneptok> and yeah, "FU" is pretty much the dead-on response to something like that
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> nice 
<ikonia> I hate that sort of chat
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-29
 * PriceChild discovers ted.com
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jrib> ugh I need to get to work on the weechat script...
<LjL> jrib: which does?
<jrib> well for one I had an irssi script to automatically ban-forward those people to -read-topic, but I can't even op, ban, deop
<LjL> jrib, if you were in #ubuntu-ops-monitor you'd know you won't need that :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, xzased said: ubotu: actually, it is not a digital camera, its a picture frame, but I thought the procedure would be similar.
<krim> Hi I would like to be tested for the DCCExploit
<PriceChild> krim, you may rejoin #ubuntu.
<krim> Great, thanks
<jughead> Hello, may I be tested please?
<PriceChild> jughead, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<jughead> thanks PriceChild 
<somerville32> Barbecue just dcc send spammed me
<Pici> odd
<Pici> did that just starT?
<nalioth> he's been klined
<elkbuntu> somerville32, we've done all we can, we need someone with kline powah now
<elkbuntu> excellent
 * somerville32 tries to get over the trauma
<elkbuntu> somerville32, if that was traumatic, i think the internet is the wrong place for you :Þ
 * somerville32 suffers from severe PTSD :P
<LjL> can we k-line everyone in #ubuntu who comments on people who've been k-lined?
<jdong> can we kline everyone who's seen someone klined?
<jdong> that would be fun
<nalioth> i think we should kline forums mods who write stickies about villanous folk
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I think we should kline staffers that keep finding bugs in torrent apps :)
<JanC> somerville32: I got several tries to DCC-send me mirc.ini too   ;)
<somerville32> I'm like doing CDBS kung-fu and then these windows start flying out of no where :(
<JanC> you can probably disable that
<LjL> is PFA supposed to be banned from -offtopic by any chance?
<Pici> Not to my knowledge... but that might be before my time
<LjL> well i know tor is kind of suspicious
<LjL> well, not tor, ircatwork
<mneptok> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> mneptok: pong
<mneptok> nalioth: my co-worker is concerned about #ubuntu-co. he's a co-admin, and the founder is *way* AWOL.
<mneptok> nalioth: any chance you can bump up his access level?
<mneptok> (MagicFab)\
<elkbuntu> nalioth, magicfab is trustworthy
 * nalioth points out to mneptok that #ubuntu-irc is the place for this business
<mneptok> he sits 3 feet behind me. if he misbehaves, i can punish him in meatspace.
<nalioth> aha
<mneptok> and yes, that the mnep definition of "punish" >:)
<mneptok> he's active now if you want to /msg
<no0tic> "meatspace", nice
<Pici> my connection is doing weird things, so someone keep an eye on bef in -offtopic while my connection bounces a few times
<mneptok> Pici: roger roger
<jdong> mneptok: "meatspace"
<jdong> mneptok: "Proprietary Kernel Extension"
<mneptok> jdong: it feels like real flesh!
<jdong> mneptok: it really grows on you :)
 * somerville32 cuddles with mc44 
 * jdong slowly backs out of the room...
<ajmitch> how random
 * jdong points out he's not getting any love...
 * somerville32 looks to ajmitch for jdong.
<ajmitch> you chased away elkbuntu
<no0tic> by jdong 
<no0tic> *bye
 * LjL cuddles with ubotu
 * Seeker` doesn't
<LjL> !sorry | Seeker`
<ubotu> Seeker`: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Seeker`> :P
 * Seeker` does go to bed though
<Seeker`> I have to be in a lecture in 6 hours
<Seeker`> night
<no0tic> night
<LjL> oh and jdong, don't act like the one who "backs out of the room"... we have the other day's logs :P
 * ajmitch at least always behaves :P
<jdong> uh oh they're on to me ;-)
<pjeide> Greetings ops. I was flagged for having a vulnurabilty causing me to be disconnected.  I've taken the steps to try to prevent this from happening.
<pjeide> I am already on port 8001 and I have the latest firmware revision.
<pjeide> I believe that I may have been flagged in error? Would someone be willing to assist me in rejoining?
<pjeide> !ops | Is anyone available to provide assitance?
<ubotu> Is anyone available to provide assitance?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> pjeide called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Is anyone available to provide assitance?)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> pjeide: You're not on port 8001
<pjeide> hmm Konversation is configured that way
<pjeide> Amaranth: I apologize, you were correct. I had manually /connected without specifying the port, although the client was configured properly.
<Amaranth> ok, seems alright
<pjeide> I am not connected appropiately, and hope not to be vulnurable?
<Amaranth> where you you banned from?
<pjeide> s/not/now
<pjeide> #ubuntu
<Amaranth> free to enter
<pjeide> Amaranth: thank you for your assistance
<pjeide> what is the root of the vulnurability?
<pjeide> what function does it utilize that updated firmware for the router or a different port would utilize?
<pjeide> and how would they get my IP in the first place? it is a DCC string vulnurability?
<no0tic> the last you said
<Madpilot> It's a fault in how some routers handle DCC stuff coming thru the standard IRC port, I think
<pjeide> why would my client accept a dcc connection to the point of it being a flaw in the router?
<pjeide> dcc connection starts as a ctcp string which is just a privmsg surrounded by special characters
<pjeide> they have no access to my router without an actual connection
<jdong> pjeide: your faulty router thinks a specially crafted DCC string sent over normal IRC port 6667 is an "exploit" and disconnects your TCP connection to freenode
<no0tic> jdong, so it becomes an exploit :)
<jdong> pjeide: many routers have this fault and as a result a kiddie typing this sequence in a busy channel leads to pages of people leaving so it "looks entertaining"
<pjeide> jdong: i see
<pjeide> jdong: I wasn't aware the router was filtering traffic on that level
<Amaranth> It may also be a bug in the router's code?
<Amaranth> I mean, an overflow or something
<jdong> pjeide: to be honest, it really shouldn't be.... but what control do we have over what our router mfr's want to do to our traffic :)
<jdong> Amaranth: yeah, that's certainly a possibility. I'm more leaning towards an overzealous IDS type rule
<Amaranth> yeah me too
<jdong> I recall Norton's spectacle with the startk***ger thing
<pjeide> if it was an overflow bug why would it not be effective on port 8001?
<jdong> pjeide: your router doesn't look for this "exploit" on port != 6667 :)
<jdong> pjeide: it's not smart enough to detect IRC traffic -- it just thinks port 6667 = IRC
<pjeide> the fact that it is vulnurable on 6667 implicates that the offending traffing comes directly through a privmsg or channel message
<pjeide> jdong:  right
<jdong> pjeide: it's normal text. AFAIK you can wget an HTML page from a webserver on port 6667 with this special plaintext string and your router will abort the connection
<jdong> though I'm not 100% certain on that
<jdong> (Norton hilariously would ban the "offending IP" i.e. IRC server for 24 hours)
<pjeide> jdong: There was a technique similar to that which I fiddled around with back in the mid 90s
<pjeide> Involving MS winsock
<jdong> pjeide: I'm not surprised at all -- history riddles us with all kinds of packet-of-death type exploits :)
 * tonyyarusso deeceecees a small dancing GIF of the Grim Reaper to jdong 
<Amaranth> I thought switching to 8001 made freenode lock you with +C
<Amaranth> (block CTCP)
<pjeide> jdong: I invented this technique just playing with my modem so I could pick up the line and listen in through the computer speakers hooked to a stereo and record the conversation :)
<jdong> pjeide: apparently there are still dialup modems vulnerable to the +++ATZ "hack" :D
<jdong> s/still/people still using/
<pjeide> jdong: +++ATH0
<jdong> pjeide: ATZ works just as well (reset rather than hangup line 0)
<pjeide> at least it was
<pjeide> ah
<jdong> pjeide: actually +++ would work alone -- it would escape the modem to command mode and then the connection will of course time out after 120s
<pjeide> hmm
<pjeide> jdong: I was about 13 when I figured it out over a decade ago..  :) I stopped at ATH0 lol
<jdong> pjeide: since then modern modems have carrier guards for that so this technique is largely useless
<no0tic> jdong, how do you send AT commands to remote modems?
<jdong> definitely if you have a 56K modem you're fine
<jdong> no0tic: +++ in the data stream escapes to data mode
<jdong> no0tic: err, command mode rather
<no0tic> jdong, ah ok, raw datas :)
<jdong> no0tic: and depending on where the buffer is cleaved the ATH0 part might get shoved in, too :)
<jdong> either way your connection is toast without a carrier guard
<pjeide> jdong: At the time I was also able to convert the string to hex and send with an icmp packet
<no0tic> fine
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu (Enslaved)
<jdong> pjeide: I've heard LAND packets work on XP SP2 and all later versions of Windows
<jdong> including Vista
<jdong> it's the bug that never dies :)
<pjeide> ha
<jdong> got killed as far back as Windows 95
<jdong> but they keep on bringin it back
<tonyyarusso> !rules is <alias> etiquette
<ubotu> But rules already means something else!
<jdong> Vista is more secure because it has a rewritten TCP stack, huh?
<jdong> B!S!
<no0tic> where could I make me a culture on these topics?
<tonyyarusso> All right, who beat me to it?
<jdong> no0tic: haha script kiddie land? ;-)
<jdong> actually script kiddies have been my best source of information on these things
<jdong> nothing beats firsthand
<no0tic> jdong, :) something like "know your enemies" :)
<jdong> indeed :)
<pjeide> jdong: I love the perspective I've gained as a director in the IT industry coming from an experimental childhood during the big boom of the internet
<no0tic> pjeide, where are you from?
<pjeide> US
<no0tic> I had no doubt :)
<pjeide> no0tic: for why?
<jdong> the land of the free and the home of the big mac :)
<no0tic> here in italy such thing is simply impossibile
<pjeide> no0tic: I'm curious, when you say such things, what are you referring to?
<no0tic> pjeide, become "director in the IT industry" when you said before "I was 13..a decade ago"
<pjeide> no0tic: I see.
<pjeide> I weasel.
<pjeide> And got lucky, I suppose.. right place at the right time with the right people kind of deal.
<jdong> boy it feels good to download at 89mbit
<no0tic> pjeide, here no one get direction roles being as young as us two
<pjeide> jdong: that as well has me curious :)
<no0tic> pjeide, yes :)
<jdong> pjeide: we own bandwidth on the east coast man ;-)
<pjeide> jdong: Where're you at?
<jdong> pjeide: 18.0.0.0/8 :)
<pjeide>  *stump*
<jdong> surely the director of IT can look up a whois database ;-)
<no0tic> :)
<pjeide> hmm
<no0tic> jdong, wow, mit :)
<jdong> no0tic: the one and only Hell on east coast :)
<pjeide> shoot, you got there first
<pjeide> I was simply trying to rephrase an earlier statement
<pjeide> when I say director in the IT industry
<pjeide> gosh
<jdong> no0tic: the limits to my bandwidth are (1) the number of network cards I have (2) the number of cables I can find :)
<no0tic> jdong, lol
<no0tic> jdong, University of Pisa, where I study, owns a large part of italian bandwidth and controls italian backbone, I can imagine :)
<pjeide> Is "a director in the IT industry" an inappropriate way to describe yourself when you are IT Director for a an operation of 80 people in 2 states that manufacture business cards enmass but employ a total network of 60 workstations, 7 servers and over 400 databases? 
<jdong> no0tic: awesome, you probably  also have practically unlimited bandwidth at your hands :)
<jdong> pjeide: I believe that's well qualified
<jdong> pjeide: as long as you're not the guy telling me how to set up a SMTP server starting with "Well you choose the Exchange icon from MMC's left pane...."
<no0tic> :D
<jdong> (yes I've got that once)
<pjeide> ;-)
<pjeide> jdong: The majority of my work since I took the position about 4 months ago has been software development to interface with our databases
<pjeide> our proprietary software is inept and malnourished.. we've tons of data and few tools to access it efficiently and intuitively
<pjeide> jdong: plus a few tools to save the typesettings a few thousand keystrokes a day :)
<jdong> sounds like fun :)
<pjeide> it beats a sharp stick in the eye, for certain.
<pjeide> jdong: What has you at MIT?
<jdong> pjeide: an undergraduate degree in electrical eng and comp sci :)
<jdong> pjeide: hopefully follow up with a PHD in the same should this institute accept :)
<pjeide> jdong: congratulations, good work
<jdong> ha don't congratulate too early ;-)
<pjeide> EE/CS combined major or double?
<jdong> it is a single major here (Course VI as we refer to it)
<jdong> everything around here gets a number
<pjeide> how old are you?
<jdong> 19
<jdong> it's a weird place of culture -- you never hear cdr and car used as verbs anywhere else :)
<no0tic> :)
<pjeide> jdong: Boston is a very fun city
<pjeide> my brother had a place up in Rockport and a little apartment in Slummerville
<jdong> but weeks into my first term, I had someone ask me casually to "cdr down this list of pizza places to find one open at 4AM"
<pjeide> ptt3017
<no0tic> jdong, so you could car there?
<jdong> no0tic: with the pun intact, yeah :P
<jdong> though I am sadly currently without car.... and dearly miss it too :)
<pjeide> damn you using acronyms that I am not familiar with in sentences casually :\
<pjeide> i must inquire
<pjeide> cdr? car?
<jdong> pjeide: LISP commands :)
<pjeide> mmm
<jdong> pjeide: CAR returns the first item of a list, while CDR returns all but the first items of a list as another list
<pjeide> jdong: ty
<jdong> pjeide: so a recursive combination of CDR and CAR is used to go down and retrieve items from a list :)
<pjeide> Is LISP MIT prereq? :P
<jdong> pjeide: for half a decade, the majority of the programming theory classes were done in LISP
<pjeide> wow
<jdong> pjeide: that is slowly changing though -- this year we officially started using Python for the introductory 6.01 class
<pjeide> I'm sure you get to see all types of creative implimentations on campus there
<jdong> pjeide: the previous 6.001 (LISP/SCHEME) class's final project was to actually write a SCHEME interpretor
<jdong> in SCHEME.
<jdong> the new 6.01 class is cool because it's much more of a hybrid between EE and CS
<jdong> we work with Python controlled robots :)
<pjeide> jdong: that is sweet
<pjeide> too sweet
<pjeide> Did you know python walking onto campus?
<jdong> yeah, first term students get everything: learning python, OOP, resistor networks, op-amps, feedback controllers, stochiastic hidden-markov model decision making....
<jdong> pjeide: I did, mostly from Ubuntu related work
<no0tic> wow
<no0tic> incredible
<jdong> of course it's *very* lightly touching on each topic...
<jdong> but it is great at giving you a 8-week taste of EECS
<no0tic> ah :)
<jdong> so you can decide if it's a good major for you or not
<pjeide> very interesting
<no0tic> amazing
<pjeide> no doubt ;-)
<jdong> it's really a nice school, nice curriculum, interesting faculty
<Tm_T> pjeide: hi
<pjeide> Tm_T: hello
<Tm_T> pjeide: something still we can help you with?
<nalioth> Tm_T: something still we can help you with?
<Tm_T> nalioth: sure
<Tm_T> can you hug me, it's bit chilly out here
 * nalioth sets Tm_T on fire
<Tm_T> thank you sir
 * nalioth wraps an aluminized survival blanket around Tm_T 
<pjeide> Tm_T: I was conversating earlier, should I not idle in the ops channel?
<nalioth> pjeide: we don't recommend it
 * pjeide waves
<pjeide> nalioth: to be clear, do you not recommend it, or do you recommend against it?
<pjeide> I found stimulating conversation here and enjoy the stay.
<pjeide> Then again, stimulating conversation on a channel for operator/abuse questions only may be slight OT?
<pjeide> sorry to be a bother
<nalioth> pjeide: see the /topic please
<Tm_T> erm
 * Seeker` wonders if jdong could have gotten away with "(print (eval ( read)))" for a SCHEME interpreter written in SCHEME
<Amaranth> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DGJ> hi, just a quick message to let you know that overnight, somebody called "barbecue" has been offering files called "mirc.ini", not sure what it is, but, just thought i'd let you know, it may not have been somebody in #ubuntu, but i'm only in that channel and #ubuntu-uk, i'm assuming its something unwanted and deleting anyway
<Tm_T> DGJ: IIRC dealt with
<Pici> DGJ: Yes, it was dealt with when it happened last night
<DGJ> Tm_T, ok, thanks, just found that looking through the logs, thanks anyway
<Tm_T> :)
<jussi01> can someone remind me how to make chanserv not veto my mode settings? ie. in my own channel (#dib5sn) I just set to -c and chanserve turned it back on again?
<Pici> jussi01: hav you asked in #freenode?
<jussi01> Pici: nope.. not yet... ;)
<PriceChild> jussi01, chanserv set channel mlock
<jussi01> PriceChild: thanks. I got the info from #freenode :D
<PriceChild> Just had an interview for "computer repair guy" and I'm so glad I use linux after some of the questions given...
<jussi01> hahahah...nice
<jussi01> I can imagine...
<Mez> PriceChild, examples? 
<PriceChild> He was just giving such vague questions...
<PriceChild> What would you do if a computer just endlessely rebooted?
<Mez> and your answer?
<PriceChild> I didn't know where on earth to begin... it depends completely on at what point in the process it reboots
<Mez> too true ;)
<Mez> good answer
<PriceChild> Never gonna get the job though.
<PriceChild> at least I got to the interview stage though woo!
<PriceChild> uu CC meeting
<Hobbsee> yeah
 * Hobbsee has given scottk her ammunition for it.
<PriceChild> Hmm a couple of people asked me for cheerleading... *looks through list*
<Hobbsee> no, i'm anti-cheerleading.
<Pici> That was an odd mass-join
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, sarcastically?
<PriceChild> Pici, where?
<Pici> PriceChild: #ubuntu, about 5 people from 148.202.9.249 came in at once
<Pici> spoke some spanish, I !es-ed them and they left.
<Pici> floodbots announced it though
<PriceChild> There's a lot more than 5
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: absolutley not
<PriceChild> Pici, pick up your shield and emp cannon
<Pici> PriceChild: hm.  I guess I misread my log
<PriceChild> *wonders if any of them are still left inside*
<Pici> Just one, retsam 
 * ikonia hugs pici 
<Seeker`> ikonia: erm...?
<ikonia> he's a saviour in #ubuntu today
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> ikonia: how are you today?
<ikonia> tired
<ikonia> about to leave for home
<Pici> Well, theres a rash of crazy people today
<Seeker`> ikonia: cool. I've got another hour of lectures, and then I need to try to get home. The bus queues aren't nice.
<ikonia> no, wave if you see me drive past and I'll give you a lift
<Gary> more crazy people?
<Gary> meh
<Seeker`> I may just walk down widcombe hill
<Gary> Seeker`, I'm int he bar already - left site office and too late to go to the main office
<Seeker`> heh, pub may be a good idea :)
 * RainCT would like a cloak :D
<somerville32> lol
<PriceChild> RainCT, hey there :)
<RainCT> hi :)
<PriceChild> We'd appreciate it if you could wait until you're accepted into ubuntu-members on launchpad.. which they probably haven't done yet?
<RainCT> ok, np. how much does this take usually?
<PriceChild> poke one of the CC members
<PriceChild> 793 proposed members
<PriceChild> madness
<RainCT> lol
<PriceChild> in the mean tmie
<PriceChild> RainCT, make sure you have two registered nicknames, linked together with an email set.
<PriceChild> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<RainCT> PriceChild: yeh, I've RainCT, RainC1 and UbuCat (#ubuntu-cat's IRC bot)
<RainCT> why should it be two?
<PriceChild> DON'T link the bot.
<PriceChild> Bots should *never* be seen wearing the ubuntu/member cloak.
<PriceChild> approved bots get an ubuntu/bot cloak
<PriceChild> two so that if you forget the password on the first, you can identify with the second, /nick, and set the password to recover.
<PriceChild> the email so that if you forget both passwords, you can get a staffer to reset it.
<PriceChild> but we'd rather not bother a staffer
<RainCT> ah ok
<PriceChild> because secretly they have a list... which they put you on if you have to bother them with password resets.... and you don't want to know what happens if you get put ont he list twice! :O
<somerville32> 0_o
<no0tic> lol
<PriceChild> no0tic, did you get it too? :)
<no0tic> yes :)
<RainCT> haha
<PriceChild> wooo congrats no0tic.
<no0tic> thanks :) LjL spent a word for me :)
<RainCT> gratz no0tic :)
<no0tic> you too
<no0tic> PriceChild, all requirements are met for the cloak, now ;)
<PriceChild> no0tic, not quite... has launchpad caught up?
<no0tic> PriceChild, ah, yes I'm one of the 793 pending members :)
<PriceChild> Sorry but you'll have to be patient until that's sorted :)
<no0tic> PriceChild, I'll wait :)
<no0tic> np
<RainCT> how can I unlink the bot (if possible without having to login as him)?
<no0tic> /ns unlink nick password
 * RainCT forgot to say that the bot is now unlinked
<PriceChild> cool
<RainCT> PriceChild: :D
 * Seeker` wonders if he should apply for membership
 * RainCT pings whoever ;P
<Pici> RainCT: Were you accepted into the launchpad group?
<RainCT> yeh :)
<ompaul> Seeker`, which group?
<Seeker`> ompaul: huh?
<RainCT> ~ubuntumembers
<ompaul> Seeker`, you could be asking for ubuntu-irc
<Gary> nah, thats just me ompaul 
<Seeker`> ompaul: I mean "Ubuntu" membership - I'm already a member of -irc
<RainCT> Pici: yes
<Pici> RainCT: I can't approve you anyway, just asking 
<RainCT> Pici: ah lol
<Gary> cool, we can talk about pricey now
<Daviey> he's teh suck, apparently
<Daviey> doh!
<Gary> shh, he is back now
<Pici> 14:46:51 <Gary> cool, we can talk about pricey now
<Daviey> cheers Pici 
 * Gary throws a pie at Pici for grassing him in
<Daviey> Pici is now off my xmas card list...
<PriceChild> :)
<Pici> :((
<PriceChild> no0tic, you want a member cloak too?
<ompaul> Daviey, was he ever on it?
<Gary> I want a superman cloak
<ompaul>  /cs  k gary - fly like the wind -
<ompaul> :P
<Gary> x
<Gary> yay, we can talk about old uncle ompaul now
<crdlb> Gary: that wasn't very nice!
<Gary> :-)
<Daviey> !- Gary [n=clark_kent@superhero/superman] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> hehe
<Gary> crdlb, he loves me really
<RainCT> xD
 * Gary watches Pici 
<ikonia> howdy
 * Daviey watches Gary watch Pici 
 * Seeker` watches Daviey watching...
 * RainCT is still waiting :)
<PriceChild> RainCT, for cloak?
<RainCT> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> RainCT, sorry, gotta wait on freenode to sort out our new group contact form, until then we've got a bottleneck with nalioth who's afk.
<Gary> you can have a colchester-lug/member cloak if you like :p
<RainCT> Gary: lol
 * jussi01 takes a picture of Seeker` watching Daviey watching Gary watching Pici
<RainCT> PriceChild: oh, well..
 * RainCT hasn't understood much of what Price said but it sounds bad heh
<Seeker`> RainCT: There is a lot of red tape around at the moment. nal ioth  could fix it (i think), but he is AFK
<RainCT> «I'm away, messages are logged, screen is detached.  How do you detach a screen? Visit http://www.gnu.org/software/screen to find out.» lol
<PriceChild> RainCT, basically, the "IRC Council" (4 of us) isn't yet recognised by freenode... until that happens I can't get random staffers to do my evil ubuntu bidding, has to go through nal
<Seeker`> PriceChild: They just dont want to give you any power :P
<PriceChild> indeed
 * ompaul screams
 * ompaul roars
<RainCT> ah, that's stupid -.-
 * ompaul goes nuts
<Seeker`> ompaul: whats wrong?
<jussi01> ompaul: did dublin lose the hurling? :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, the fact that PriceChild et al are not recognised
<ompaul> Seeker`, the fact that dublin in hurling is not a great prospect
<ompaul> Seeker`, the fact that it is 7oC and raining outside
<Seeker`> :(
<jussi01> ompaul: and grey?
<ompaul> jussi01, no - it is night time
<jussi01> ompaul: yeah... but it would be...
<ompaul> jussi01, I am listening to The Clash London Calling (live) so outside don't matter ;-)
<jussi01> ompaul: :D
<ubotu> In ubotu, Paddy_EIRE said: PICNIC is Problem in chair not in computer! ;)
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: recover is Deleted or lost files can be recovered from failed or formatted drives and partitions, cdroms and memory cards using the free-libre software available in the Ubuntu repositories. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ubotu> In ubotu, Profanephobia said: !sexy is bow chicka bow wow
<juliank> As I am a Member now, could I get a Member cloak? 
<Daviey> you'll have to paypal me $30
<jussi01> juliank: I beleive there are a few small issues atm. I suggest coming back in at least a few hours.
<ompaul> jussi01, the thing is that unless PriceChild et al know about it which people can do by saying stuff here they don't need to be here for this
<ompaul> juliank, I strongly suggest you go to the freenode faq and use the nick setup stuff so that you can use the cloak no matter what 
<ompaul> juliank, this includes setting up a private email address other than your ubuntu.com one, so staff can be contacted if you need a password changed for IRC access
<jussi01> ompaul: I was just trying to convey what PriceChild said earlier... :(
<PriceChild> !register | juliank 
<ubotu> juliank: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<PriceChild> juliank, set up two registered nicknames linked together and an email
 * ompaul clicks on PriceChild 
<juliank> PriceChild: I currently have 3 nicks registered: juliank, juliank0 and jak-software, all linked. None has been identified to the ubuntu.com adress yet. Do I need to have one nick registered with the ubuntu.com adress? (@ubuntu.com e-mail is not working yet)
<PriceChild> juliank, nope just a standard email is fine.
<nalioth> juliank: it takes a bit of time after a CC meeting for these things to happen
<PriceChild> nalioth, they've all been added to ubuntu members. The CC is speedy this time around.
<nalioth> as was mentioned earlier, taking the dog out to the park for a bit might be in order
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<PriceChild> nalioth, pardon?
<somerville32> PriceChild, He is saying that it takes time for things to happen, might as well take your dog for a walk :P
<PriceChild> somerville32, i'm not sure what needs to happen...
<somerville32> PriceChild, They are talking about cloaks
<PriceChild> somerville32, I'm on the IRC Council... I can authorise cloaks.
<somerville32> PriceChild, Good for you? :P
<RainCT> heh
<PriceChild> somerville32, what I am trying to say, is that everything is there that I can see for one of us to get the cloak set up... no blockers on launchpad. I am confused what nal is referring to.
<PriceChild> We'll get the cloaks done asap.
<somerville32> Why is Freenode so anal anyhow?
<ompaul> somerville32, you should really bring your common sense to IRC 
<somerville32> ompaul, What is wrong with that question?
<ompaul> you assume way more than is credible
<somerville32> I would just assume that Freenode staff would be able to look at the website as a credible source of info and trust the members of the IRC Council and act upon their requests.
<somerville32> But for some reason, it doesn't work like that.
<PriceChild> somerville32, we're working on it, it will get sorted as soon as it can be done.
<PriceChild> Until then, the current system has coped for several years, and will continue to cope for a short while longer.
<ikonia> evening chaps
<ompaul> ikonia, I say
<ikonia> hello ompaul 
<ompaul> how the source code are you
<somerville32> Ok
 * ompaul gets spooky enough to scare himself
<somerville32> Xchat is using 90% CPU, time to restart it :/
<ikonia> ompaul: void_main();
<ompaul> I could say something bitter and twisted
<ompaul> lemon with gin
<jdong> :)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> I'm drinking mojito 
<effie_jayx> ikonia,  envy... :(
<ikonia> effie_jayx: its great, I'm almost out though
<effie_jayx> I know it's great... 
<ompaul> !envy  | effie_jayx 
<ubotu> effie_jayx: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jdong> oh screw you all... I can be drafted anyday yet I can't have a nice drink :P
<ikonia> can someone step in and give adan6 a kick please, a/s/l style chat
<ikonia> adnan6 
<effie_jayx> hah
<ikonia> I want girls etc
<effie_jayx> I'm gonna fix me a drink... 
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> he's back as adnan7
<ikonia> ta
<ompaul> ikonia, so I sat back and knows he would be puzzled by not able to send to channel
<ompaul> then got rid of him 
<ikonia> :)
<ompaul> ikonia, any comment on the pretenders?
<ompaul> woops wrong place
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<jdong> aww and it wasn't even that privately revealing of an -ECHANNEL
<jdong> I recall that time when Eric Sandeen of XFS fame pasted his entire boarding pass into #xfs
<tonyyarusso> what's private about a boarding pass?
<tonyyarusso> unless you don't want people to know you're going somewhere
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it was inadvertant spam
<tonyyarusso> Well that's true
<jdong> tonyyarusso: it has frequent flier number, confirmation number, name, e-tkt number, etc
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I'm quite sure it's not hard to bypass security given this information, at least in the USA
<tonyyarusso> jdong: mine didn't have our FF # - hmm
<tonyyarusso> jdong: It's not hard to bypass security regardless ;)
<jdong> tonyyarusso: well it's harder to get behind the gate and onto a plane without this information
<jdong> tonyyarusso: but I'd expect if you had a valid boarding pass barcode, a bit of photoshop or even PDF-editing can easily get you onto a plane.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: no guarantees what will happen when the real guy shows up ;-)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: They don't check it for accuracy - you just need a boarding pass that looks real.  The numbers / barcodes are never checked / scanned.
<ompaul> jdong, do they not do mag strip ones?
<jdong> ompaul: no, they're barcoded these days so you can print them online
<ompaul> ack
<jdong> tonyyarusso: recently I've had all mine scanned at the boarding gate
<jdong> tonyyarusso: TSA's checkpoint doesn't use any electronic scanners though.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: a spoofed name will get you through TSA
<tonyyarusso> jdong: The barcodes are checked by the airlines prior to boarding, yes, but never by airport security to get past the clearance
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<jdong> tonyyarusso: and then pull out ANOTHER boarding pass with the original person's name for the boarding gate
<jdong> I think this is failproof
<jdong> unless the original guy shows up demanding to know why he "boarded" already
<jdong> then you're screwed
 * jdong gets out large Nike bag and club from trunk... ;-)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: a terrorist can easily scrounge up the $300 for a legitimate plane ticket - the security checkpoint is the only concern.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I've just recently taken a concerning number of things through as carry-on.... the whole situation scares me
<jdong> tonyyarusso: but they *DID* notice my toothpaste was 5oz!
<jdong> thank god.
<jdong> who knows what I could've done with an extra ounce of toothpaste.
<tonyyarusso> jdong: Have I mentioned yet the time I went through the largest airport in Canada and boarded a good-size plane on an international flight into one of the largest airports in the USA and never had security check my passport, boarding pass, or anything else, other than noting that I was white and waving at me?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: 2oz - the limit is 3 lately.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: not surprising at all
<jdong> tonyyarusso: is that 3oz or 3 fl. oz? ;-)
<jdong> :D
<jdong> boy that'd be a fun argument for the gate.
<tonyyarusso> hehe, dunno
<tonyyarusso> My latest customs check did actually look at the passport, but the entire conversation consisted of this:
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I once inadvertently brought a diamond-coated endmill through an entire plane ride...
<jdong> tonyyarusso: and when I got myself I shredded my fingers while trying to figure out what that pointy thing in the side pocket was...
<jdong> s/myself/home/
<tonyyarusso> "How long were you in Canada?"  'Since Wednesday'  "What were you doing there?"  'Visiting friends'  "How long were you there again?"  'Err, that's what, five days?'  "Okay, have a nice day"
<tonyyarusso> That's flying though.  Driving across the border is way more fun.
<jdong> "fun" :)
<tonyyarusso> "So, any bodies or anything in the back there?"  'Nope'  "Okay, carry on"
<jdong> tonyyarusso: that's because you're white :)
<tonyyarusso> (The back seat was piled high with stuff so they couldn't tell)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: yup
<jdong> tonyyarusso: my experiences with driving across the border are quite different :)
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I had to produce an MIT admissions document for them to let me through from MI -> MA
<jdong> I didn't see why it was relevant to compare my admissions letter to my ID.
<jdong> but you know the drill... argue with them and you're sitting in a little questioning cell for the rest of that day.
<tonyyarusso> I also once had a conversation with a border guard about how it would be silly for me to bring pot into Canada, because it's cheaper there, practically legal, and of higher quality, so bringing it from the US would make no sense.  Those are the border guard's words, not mine.
<jdong> lol
<tonyyarusso> jdong: err, MI > MA?
<Seeker`> jdong: lo
<jdong> tonyyarusso: yeah, fastest way from MI to MA, I thought, was through canada
<jdong> tonyyarusso: turns out I was sorely wrong
<tonyyarusso> jdong: what do you mean by MI?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: next time I will take the domestic long way.
<jdong> michigan.
<tonyyarusso> oh, right, I see.
 * tonyyarusso was trying to figure out what border you meant
<tonyyarusso> what's your citizenship?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: USA
<jdong> tonyyarusso: but that doesn't matter when you don't look American :)
<tonyyarusso> Then they shouldn't have made you produce the admissions letter at all.  If you hold a passport, that's all you need to re-enter.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: noooo, they need to check why I'm entering the great country of moose and eskimos....
<tonyyarusso> You could definitely have made a stink about that if you wanted to
<tonyyarusso> "To visit" is all you need to say to enter Canada.
<jdong> and I was stupid enough to say "on my way to school"
<Seeker`> jdong: You were talking about a SCHEME interpreter written in SCHEME earlier - would (print (eval (read))) have worked?
<jdong> Seeker`: ha. no. :)
<tonyyarusso> otherwise they think you mean a Canadian school, and then you do need different documentation
<tonyyarusso> (btw, Canada defines a "visit" not needing additional docs as anything under 6 months)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> I have a four-hour break between classes, so I usually just chill on campus in the room my earlier class met in.
<tonyyarusso> People wander in and think I'm faculty.  :P
<jdong> haha you should pretend to be :)
<tonyyarusso> That'd be awesome.  I could set up an internship or something.
 * mneptok and woo now just get waved through at the tiny Quebec crossings
<mneptok> "Oh, it's those Americans again. He gets chatty. Just smile and wave them past."
<somerville32> Which direction are you going?
<mneptok> both ways.
<somerville32> :S
<mneptok> if we ever have trouble, it's usually enterig the US, oddly.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: lol
<somerville32> mneptok, Did you just enter or leave Quebec?
<mneptok> somerville32: we cross back and forth a few times per month.
<tonyyarusso> The US guards like to do things for show.  Like take the apple out of my lunch.  And ignore the ax and cans of explosives in the back.
<somerville32> mneptok, I'm trying to make a joke, dammit! :P
<mneptok> we had a US guard get pissy about the 2 of us bringing >US$10K in.
<mneptok> somerville32: i need a better breadcrumb trail.
<tonyyarusso> Why?  Did you not have the paperwork you needed?
<mneptok> we don't need paperwork
<mneptok> we each had <US$10K
<mneptok> the total is irrelevant
<Pici> We're americans, we dont need no stinkin paperwork
<somerville32> I was going to say that they're probably thinking "Oh, c'est ces Américains encore. Il obtient bavard. Juste sourire et les onduler le passé. " and not "Oh, it's those Americans again. He gets chatty. Just smile and wave them past."
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: you're right in that case.
<mneptok> somerville32: peut etre. mais je pense la femme je connait est Anglophone.
<somerville32> Etait-elle attrayante ? 
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: yup. and when the "RESPECT MAH AUTHORITAY!" uniform-ape got a bit of push-back, accompanied by the "you realize this is actianable?" question, he backed right down.
<somerville32> lol
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: muahaha.  I love making US gov't officials feel dumb.
<mneptok> somerville32: moyen age. cinquante-cinq? soixante?
<PriceChild> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<PriceChild> *grins*
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: ??
<tonyyarusso> oh
 * tonyyarusso is slow
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, We're talking French :P
<Pici> oui?
<somerville32> yes.
<tonyyarusso> I was in Canada again last week - I guess I got used to seeing both
 * somerville32 loves Canada.
<mneptok> i stand on guard for cheese.
<mneptok> i wonder what i should sing for the first line?
<mneptok> "o canada! my home and ... place i have a work permit ..."
<somerville32> :]
<ompaul> mneptok, mneptok, mneptok, so tell me if it is swiss cheese it comes in two varieties there and not there or 1 and 0 so it is the binary cheese as it comes in lumps we could could them blobs you can see where this is going
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: haha
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Can you get me one?  ;)
<ompaul> s/could could/could call/
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I have a study permit that lists its expiration as April 30 2010, so I can get past border folks and whatnot easily enough, even though I'm not actually fulfilling the stipulation that I remain at the institution listed on it at the moment
<mneptok> ompaul: "Can I have your cheese recipe?" "Check that EULA."
<effie_jayx> ohhh god
<effie_jayx> hehhee no spacebar time in offtopic
<ompaul> mneptok, cheese for Freedom Lovers!
<ompaul> mneptok, and so was born the food labelling industry
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-devel, Keybuk said: !ogra is looks like a pirate :-)
<PriceChild> *grins*
<Keybuk> can we make ubotu not answer factoids on ubuntu-devel/
<PriceChild> not easily
<PriceChild> we'll live ;)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> Keybuk abusing the bot ;-)
<PriceChild> Does he have a cutlass?
<PriceChild> jdong, that's not an excuse for you to ;)
<jdong> :)
<Keybuk> hmm, 
<Keybuk> /msg chanserv kick #ubuntu-devel ubotu
<Keybuk> oops
<Keybuk> :-)
<nalioth> anyone know a batch image processor that reduces pix to web colors only?
<ompaul> nalioth, imagemagik - function called mogrify iirc
<ompaul> man mogrify for detail (or removing detail)
<nalioth> ompaul: i use mogrify to resize now (guess i need to read more about it to reduce the data)
 * Keybuk notes that his factoid didn't get added :-(
<mneptok> %btlogin
<PriceChild> Try resubmitting it.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-devel, Keybuk said: !ogra is looks like a pirate :-)
<mneptok> ubotu: ogra is <reply>ogra looks like a pirate!
<ubotu> I'll remember that, mneptok
<mneptok> !ogra
<ubotu> ogra looks like a pirate!
<jdong> ha and we start with the random factoid season again :)
<PriceChild> !jdong
<mneptok> jdong: you've obviously never met ogra
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<mneptok> it's hardly random
<somerville32> lol
<Keybuk> bot abuse is basically IRC sport
<Keybuk> it's going to be in the 2012 olympics
<somerville32> :)
 * somerville32 hugs Keybuk 
<mneptok> it was going to be in the next Olympics, but bots were denied PRC visas
<mneptok> ubotu: .tw?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tw? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> ?tw
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> !tw
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mneptok> and that's why the visas were denied
<jdong> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jdong> !-cn
<ubotu> cn aliases: zh, tw, chinese, china - added by ompaul on 2006-06-18 00:52:45
<nalioth> 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jdong> *grins* taiwan is aliased to china :)
<nalioth> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge -ზე ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<Seeker`> putty REALLY doesn't like that
<jdong> :)
<Seeker`> you broke my title bar :(
<jdong> giggity...
<tonyyarusso> serves you right Seeker` 
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: :(
<ikonia> !load
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> good night
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-30
<no0tic> PriceChild, sorry, my screen was detached before
<no0tic> could anybody give me the ubuntu/member cloak?
<PriceChild> no0tic, yup sorry will take a little time, please be patient :)
<no0tic> no problem :)
<LjL> jdong: WHAT? china should be aliased to taiwan!
 * LjL fixes that
<no0tic> hi, LjL 
<LjL> hello ubuntu/member/nonumbersincloaks
 * nalioth aliases LjL to a rabid Texas bobcat
<no0tic> LjL, no numbers? I'll have to change my awesome nick?
<LjL> !ljl is <alias> rabid Texas bobcat
<ubotu> Factoid 'rabid Texas bobcat' does not exist
<LjL> no0tic: i'm not 100% sure there can be no numbers :)
<LjL> but no you can have a different nick anyway... i think... at least if not primary
<nalioth> no0tic is fine
<LjL> ask the rabid Texas bobcat
<no0tic> LjL, I've a secondary nick with no numbers anyway
<LjL> no0tic, the rabid Texas bobcat says you're fine anyway
<no0tic> LjL, I saw, I didn't get you were talking about nalioth 
<LjL> [01:51:40] [Whois] nalioth is i=nalioth@rabid/texas/bobcat
<nalioth> that's Mr. Rabid Texas Bobcat to you, Mister.
<ubotu> ardchoille called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<desertc> nalioth: Greetings.  Wanted to inquire about Ubuntu Freenode cloaks.  Also, I saw the link on your profile for ubuntu.com/donations and wondered if you had more information on it.
<nalioth> donations is donations, i guess
<nalioth> have you been before the community council, desertc ?
<vorian> nalioth: he was member-ized today
<nalioth> he was?
<desertc> nalioth: Sounds like a good way for me to give back to Ubuntu for the great OS support, without paying the $250 each year required for full desktop support.  I wondered if you got some kind of receipt or something.
<desertc> I was before the community council today.
<nalioth> desertc: why not help out on irc or the forums?
<nalioth> desertc: or with a Loco group?
<desertc> I do that too.  But I understand that a big strength of the Ubuntu distro is Canonical pays developers to fix the code others are not interested in fixing.  I've seen enough OSS projects to understand the need for paid support.
<somerville32> desertc, You can pay me.
<vorian> lol
<desertc> I think getting a fund together to pay individuals who support the project full-time would be a great idea, except so many people would feel like they were being left out, of course.  But I would contribute to such a fund!
<desertc> Putting together enough money for one person to tie handicap accessibility applications into GNOME would be a big help for rolling our Ubuntu and other distros, but there's no activity there because it's not anyone's "itch to scratch", as they say.
<desertc> *GNOME and especially open office
<desertc> *not that it's not anyone's... more that it's not most people's... :P
<desertc> Okay, I am going to be quiet now that I've put my foot in my mouth.
 * nalioth offers desertc some good ol' Texas hot sauce for his dining experience
<no0tic> directly from Mr. Rabid Texas Bobcat
<LjL> hardy, hah, you fool
<Pici> Yah..
<somerville32> moo
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<DeadCPU> i come my i.p. is banned in the ubuntu channel ?
<DeadCPU> i come i cannot join the ubuntu channel ?
<DeadCPU> knock knock any op's in here
<nalioth> DeadCPU: taken care of
<DeadCPU> thanks for the help
<coolbhavi> I am a newly approved ubuntu member... How to recognise myself as a ubuntu member on the IRC?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: first thing is to identify yourself to servies
<nalioth> services, even
<coolbhavi> Which services?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: nickserv for one
<coolbhavi> OK you mean registration?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: no, i mean /msg nickserv help identify
<coolbhavi> OK got it......
<coolbhavi> OK done.... Now?
<nalioth> what is your launchpad ID ?
<coolbhavi> bhavi
<nalioth> can you register and/or link an alt nick, coolbhavi ?
<nalioth> and add an email to your nickserv info?
<coolbhavi> Please an example
<nalioth> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<coolbhavi> Wait a min please
<coolbhavi> OK Shall i login with a different nick to link my primary nick?
<coolbhavi> E mail address is set up....
<coolbhavi> Its coming coolbhavi isnt registered
<nalioth> coolbhavi: take your time, there is no rush
<coolbhavi> alt nick registered..... I m unable to link
<nalioth> coolbhavi: /msg nickserv link bhavibond password-of-bhavibond   < press enter key >
<coolbhavi>  /msg nickserv link bhavibond india123
<nalioth> try again (with a new password)  :)
<nalioth> watch that leading space
<coolbhavi> I ll register with a different nick
<soldats_> i changed my settings to connect on port 8001 as i was told to do. so am i supposed to request a check or scan
<nalioth> soldats_: ok, let's see
<nalioth> ok, soldats_ you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<soldats_> thanks i just noticed it i was gone for a few hours
<soldats_> see yah
<coolbhavi> done finally
<coolbhavi> done my nick is linked to bhavi_ Now further?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: /msg nickserv set master coolbhavi  < press enter key >  please
<coolbhavi> Done
<coolbhavi> now please I hope you arent frustrated..... Next?
<nalioth> me? frustrated at what?
<nalioth> just keep in mind that your cloak only shows when you're identified to nickserv
<coolbhavi> OK I know that
<coolbhavi> Frustrated at my repeated questioning..
<nalioth> nah, it's not good to get frustrated when you're here to help folks
<nalioth> doesn't help anything
<coolbhavi> Ok!!! I agree but our Indian loco team thinks differently
<coolbhavi> Flamewars with a newbie
<coolbhavi> Infact they booed me out saying that I m a newbie......:) Inspite of being a senior member in the community
<coolbhavi> Ubuntu community I mean........
<coolbhavi> So leave it... What next? Should I join the Ubuntu cloaked people on freenode team in LP?
<bhavibond>  /whois coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> Nothing happening..... Tried with and without a space
<nalioth> coolbhavi: that has already been done (the LP team addition)
<nalioth> coolbhavi: type /msg nickserv info coolbhavi 
<coolbhavi> OK thanks mate
<coolbhavi> Thanks a lot 
<coolbhavi> I was totally fed up with Indian Loco team...... Thought of quitting ubuntu...
<coolbhavi> but... I would rather hang around with you guys... than that hell
<coolbhavi> Where is the abuse report filed?
<coolbhavi> I still dont get my cloak display when I right click my nick and go to the display info in xchat as others get
<nalioth> coolbhavi: you've come unidentified
<nalioth> if nickserv doesn't know you, there will be no cloak
<coolbhavi> OK
<coolbhavi> now still it isnt comming after identification
<coolbhavi> Ok how to come Identified when Logging in?
<nalioth> coolbhavi: in your "server password" field of your client, put your nickserv password
<coolbhavi> OK
<bhavibond> !OP
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> bhavibond called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<nalioth> bhavibond: yes?
<Madpilot> hmm?
<bhavibond> where is my old nick?
<Amaranth> nalioth: You banned him
<nalioth> bhavibond: /nick coolbhavi
<nalioth> Amaranth: that is not what he asked
<bhavibond> Ok thanks....Got a bit confused..Set alright...... Thanks for your kind help
<nalioth> bhavibond: are you aware that your client seems to be malfunctioning?
<bhavibond> hey... Its redirecting me to an other channel
<bhavibond> yes..... But set it right
<nalioth> yes, it kept joining an /quitting
<bhavibond> Command mistake
<coolbhavi> Set it right thanks
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: ksystraycmd is Allows any application to be launched/kept in the system tray. See 'man ksystraycmd' for more information.
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: kstart is Utility to launch applications with special window properties. See 'man kstart' for more information.
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Amaranth> weird
<Gary> i'm not that weird Amaranth
<Seeker`> Gary: pfft.
<ubotu> coolbhavi called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
<ccm> hi there, this is the right place asking about a ubuntu cloak after getting ubuntu member?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ccm> i hereby do
<ccm> :)
<Hobbsee> that requires nalioth and such around
<ccm> okay, than i should idle around here?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nalioth> ccm: what's your launchpad ID?
<ccm> nalioth: damokles
<ccm> ccm was sadfully taken :)
<nalioth> ccm: can you link an alt nick right quick?
<ccm> nalioth: wherè? in launchpad?
<nalioth> ccm: no, right here please
<nalioth> i don't think they have alternate nicks in launchpad
<ccm> nalioth: how do i link it?
<nalioth> Freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ccm
<ccm> nalioth: i will check this now
<ccm> give me some secs
<ccm_> nalioth: done
<nalioth> cloak engaged  :)
<ccm> nalioth: that was fast, thank you
<ccm> looks much better now :)
<Hobbsee> http://community.livejournal.com/techsupport/1544750.html
<Hobbsee> last part, in particular
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ROFL absolutely great!!!
<Hobbsee> that community rocks :
<Gary> lol
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I got to get myself one of them
<Hobbsee> :D
<ubotu> srid called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
<jrib> ubotu: test
<ubotu> cool called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno03)
<ubotu> mwti called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno03)
<ubotu> Failed.
<Pici> MidnighToker: good morning, can we help you?
 * elkbuntu pokes Hobbsee repeatedly
<MidnighToker> Pici: good morning. i'm lurking to be honest. -I had to go find an op for ##linux earlier, and stupidly didn't think to try ##linux-ops. As i spend a lot of time in #ubuntu i thought I'd check if this is the right place
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: heya!
 * elkbuntu pouts at hobbsee
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: pout at my car.
<elkbuntu> ok
<Hobbsee> it's bouncing.
 * elkbuntu pouts at Hobbsee's car
<elkbuntu> o.O
<Hobbsee> yeah...
 * elkbuntu waits for hobbsee to get what she said
 * Hobbsee is missing something
<elkbuntu> you dont watch enough late-night tv
<Pici> MidnighToker: I'll be honest as well, this channel (although it might not look it right now /me glares at elkbuntu/hobbsee) is for operator issues, and we've had issues with people we dont know lurking here.  Just make note of the topic and that you might be removed without warning.  Just think of this right now as a polite request to depart if you have no other issues here.
<elkbuntu> Pici, she missed my attending *and* talking at SLUG, something that will likely not happen again in whole or part for a long time, i reserve the right to annoy her about it anywhere i choose :Þ
 * Pici pouts at Hobbsee for elkbuntu 
<MidnighToker> Pici: i wasn't aware that the quantum idea of observation causing 'change' was worried about on IRC, but as you like
 * Hobbsee puts up the "my car didn't want to go places, which made getting anywhere difficult" flagt
<Hobbsee> and by the time i *would* have been able to get near slug, it would have been mostly over.
 * elkbuntu holds up the "we didnt use a car at all" placard :Þ 
<Hobbsee> lucky you
<Hobbsee> you're in a location where you don't *need* a car.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you realise im only harrassing you to stay true to my word, right :Þ
<Pici> MidnighToker: Its more like we've had an issue with people who we dont know lurking here, making note of when people are around and coordinating attacks based on that.  Its not personal, believe me.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, of course
<MidnighToker> Pici: yeah, thats a fair point, not something i'd thought of.  oh well, thanks for the.... warm welcome?
 * Pici feels bad about doing that, seeing as he used to idle here as a non-op
<elkbuntu> anyway, now that i have fulfilled the duty, i shall venture for sleep since i've been on the go since 5:30am, which included flying from brisbane to sydney, finding my way through the sydney train network with my large purple suitcase, *and* talking at slug with like 2-3hrs notice
<Pici> elkbuntu: cyas!
<Hobbsee> heh
 * elkbuntu huggles Hobbsee, one of us will call you tomorrow at some point (/me is clever and left both phone chargers back in wagga, so phones running on fumes)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: who's the other?
<elkbuntu> s/will/may/
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yama
<Hobbsee> ah
<elkbuntu> anyway, ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZzz
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (mike__)
<ikonia> thank you piki
<ikonia> pici
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> guys agent_bob in ubuntu being rude and offensive
<juliank> So when will I get a cloak? (I already asked yesterday, as you may remember). I have seen that coolbhavi already got one?
 * RainCT also would like to know this :)
<juliank> RainCT: Does your @ubuntu.com e-mail work already?
<Hobbsee> when nalioth is around to do it
<RainCT> juliank: no
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Profanephobia said: !activex is ActiveX is Microsoft technology used for developing reusable object oriented software components. Many people incorrectly assume that all of ActiveX is related to ActiveX controls.
<LjL> err, and we care because...
<Ximal> hello m8's
<Ximal> ...
<Pici> Ximal: How can we help you today?
<Ximal> woah .. when did we get forwarded here from off-topic ?
 * Pici looks
<Ximal> What happened to off topic ?
<LjL> it went on topic
<Ximal> ahh..
<Pici> %btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Pici> :(
<Ximal> Well.. Ok..
<LjL> Pici, patience, i'm trying to load it too
<Ximal> May I ask .. If anyone would be willing to tell me ... something.. I hate to always ask support q's about thing.. err maybe it's best to go to apache room
<Ximal> umm.. nm i'll ask in apache first.. if they can't help me.. i'll come here..
<Ximal> thanks all..
<LjL> .......
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> </quote_of_the_day>
<LjL> anyway, pricechild's ban, because of "2007-11-29T18:52:39 <Ximal> so fuck u aubade.. peace"
<Pici> Well, what audabe said wasnt nice, but hardly anything to get that worked up about
<LjL> Pici: he's kind of an idiot anyway. you kicked him three days earlier for bragging about building a GSM signal jammer... *sigh*
<Pici> LjL: I remember, I had a long conversation in query about it with him too
<ikonia> why do they come here......
<somerville32> ikonia, ...?
<LjL> ikonia, because he was banforwarded? :)
<Pici> He had no idea he was in -ops at first
<ikonia> no, I mean to non-relevant irc channels
<LjL> ikonia, #ubuntu-offtopic is kind of relevant... i mean, it's not unusual for support-but-not-entirely-ubuntu-related-questions to be asked there
<LjL> i do it myself
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> I mean the "I've built a radio jammer" style stuff
<LjL> ah well, that's pretty offtopic as well :)
<LjL> but, alas, also kind of against our much contested guidelines
<ikonia> just been a funny few days with people in #ubuntu in general
<LjL> this was always in #ubuntu-offtopic, including the radio jammer part
<ikonia> yes, I'm sure
<LjL> that guy was kicked from #ubuntu once too, but in march
<ikonia> but its a bit of a pointless thing
<ikonia> "hi I'm nothing to do with, nor do I use ubuntu, but I'll hang in channels and talk about nonsense"
<ikonia> I'm sure there are channels that are relevant that would appriciate input
<LjL> yeah, it's the kind of thing that's not only "questionably legal", but that even i would ban about
<Pici> The radio jammer thing was a guidelines kick, not a non-support kick.
<LjL> and i hardly ban for questionably legal stuff
<LjL> here he is again
<Ximal> Hello m8's///
<Ximal> thanks ljl for the anouncement :)
<LjL> hello n9
<ikonia> LjL: </quote_of_the_day>
<ikonia> your on fire
<Ximal> umm.. would someone here know a file i can read or the process to setup user name access for folders on an apache server .. such as when someone visits www.ximal.com/forum it allows you to have them asked for a login/pwd ?
<Pici> Ximal: Do you know why you've been forwarded here?
<LjL> welcome to not a support channel, ximal
<Ximal> not really pici..
<LjL> Ximal, you've been forwarded because you had already left before anyone could ban you.
<LjL> !language | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ximal> banned ?
<LjL> telling people to engage in sexual intercourse, why you may perhaps see it as a wish of good fortune, is generally considered insulting
<LjL> s/why/while/
<Ximal> so .. I'm auto forwarded for voicing my opinion when someone insulted my mother yesterday ?
<Hobbsee> "two wrongs do not make a right"
<Ximal> aye they don't..
<LjL> uhm, yeah. responding to insult with insult is worse than insult, in my book
<Ximal> so you guys are going to ridicule me for having emotions ? my mom is end stage leukemia .. I also shared the fact that I had a learning disability so I go with and to where I know most answers will be given or are possibly referenced..
<Ximal> If that's against the rules.. then that's fine..
<Ximal> I apologize and promise not to use offensive language whatsoever again in an open ubuntu channel..
<Ximal> I wont argu or yell .. i'll just leave..
<Ximal> yall be good m8.. peace
 * Pici deletes what he had been typing
<LjL> Pici, keep it in the clipboard, he'll be back...
<ikonia> ha ha
<somerville32> That went relatively well though :/
<LjL> yeah well i'll just wait for pricechild to come back and talk to him though
<LjL> he likes querying banned people :P
<PriceChild> Hey I'm back.
<PriceChild> We have had a little talk about this almost immediately after the incident iirc.
<PriceChild> nalioth, cloaks for juliank and RainCT please.
<LjL> PriceChild, sure? he'd already left when you banned, which i assume is why you forwarded
<PriceChild> he's a bit of a wierd one
<ikonia> incoming boys
<PriceChild> talking to him now
<PriceChild> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> phenomx in #ubuntu offering sudo su - because he's right and its stupid not to etc
<ikonia> I directed him here if he has a problem with support guidelines
<LjL> good call
<Pici> I thought we had a bad-advice factoid..
<ikonia> Pici: we did, but "its not bad advice, its fine" etc etc
<PriceChild> WOOOOOOO I'm through to second round interviews :D
<Pici> PriceChild: wooo
<Pici> PriceChild: for what where?
 * ikonia rests case
<Mez> PriceChild, for the "computer repair guy" thing?
<PriceChild> random "computer repair" guy job on campus
<Pici> Thats great, job = good
<LjL> Pici, i don't think we have such a factoid... we did add something to that effect to the *guidelines* in the last meeting though
<Mez> !find advice
<Mez> !bot
<Pici> LjL: I think thats what I'm thinking of.
<ubotu> Package/file advice does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !mez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Mez, search
<Mez> !search advice
<ubotu> Found: breezy-#ubuntu-effects, kidding
<Mez> !kidding
<LjL> yeah kidding is the closest
<ubotu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<LjL> but not really applicable here
<Pici> ja.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> worksforme?
<ikonia> if a freenoder is around please be aware of the user Klej trying to pm people asking for "a shell" on their machine so he can practice
<ikonia> nalioth: ompaul: etc
<Pici> ompaul isnt a staffer iirc
<ikonia> oof really
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> I thought he was
<Pici> ikonia: and you might want to report that in #freenode
<Pici> he was
<ikonia> Pici: already done
<LjL> ikonia: see my last comment to andycasss as well... "sudo su -" isn't really such a big deal (why not "sudo -i" i say, but anyway), but the idea itself of putting the root password in a command line, well, that's a Very Bad Idea (tm)
<PriceChild> He wants to set up a psybnc on someone's machine.
<LjL> and he needs root because...
<ikonia> PriceChild correct
<ikonia> LjL because he knows better...etc.etc.etc
 * PriceChild points him to google
<LjL> i assume he also intends to *run* psybnc as root?
<LjL> (by the way, i thought nobody used psybnc anymore)
<ikonia> LjL: I suspect its a way of getting access to someones machine
<PriceChild> LjL, i'm talking about klej
<LjL> PriceChild: ah
<ikonia> ughhhh he's messaging me again
<LjL> ikonia: is he asking it around to #ubuntu users?
<ikonia> why do the nutters pick me to pm
<ikonia> LjL: yeah
<LjL> ikonia: but to other channels' users as well?
<ikonia> USERNAME in #ubuntu - langauge
<ikonia> LjL: I believe so, but not certain
<PriceChild> LjL, perhaps ban on i=jemshi
<PriceChild> whoops wrong quit message
<Hobbsee> Pici: this guy sounds rather clueless.  *sigh*
<LjL> [16:48:49] <LjL> hi i was wondering if you could help me with confuging my synaptics from sources.list, because i cannot get any help in the chan
<LjL> (to klej)
<LjL> [16:49:10] <Klej> have you shell man ?
<LjL> [16:49:24] <LjL> what?
<LjL> [16:49:32] <Klej> Shell
<LjL> [16:49:41] <LjL> uh yeah i can run a shell
<Pici> Hobbsee: I still dont understand why people expect these dev releases to 'just-work'
<Hobbsee> Pici: yeah well.
<LjL> [16:50:03] <Klej> give me user..
<LjL> [16:50:04] <Klej> add me
<Pici> I know, it was more of a rhetorical question
<LjL> !staff | klej is PM'ing clueless people asking for shell accounts on their machines, ikonia and i can confirm (see my trick-query above)
<ubotu> klej is PM'ing clueless people asking for shell accounts on their machines, ikonia and i can confirm (see my trick-query above): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> LjL: nice trick
<LjL> klej left
<ikonia> shock horror
<LjL> Klej was n=zeljko@77.239.65.68
<Mez> hehe, I dunno why, but being an ubuntu op almost feels like being honorary freenode staff ;)
<Mez> no power, but we still do a lot of the dirty work
<LjL> Mez, rest assured that most staff will hardly k-line merely on one unverifiable report from an ubuntu op :)
<Mez> LjL, no, I know that, but still, I wonder how many things we alert them of a day
<Seeker`> isn't ubuntu one of the biggest groups on freenode?
<Mez> I'd assume so, if not the biggest
<jdong> ha. now we're Freenode too.
<jdong> Ubuntu will soon be a synonym for everything :)
<PriceChild> jdong, ubuntu off
<jdong> PriceChild: what the ubuntu is your problem?
<PriceChild> ubuntu
<jdong> PriceChild: get back to work or I'll put 12 inches of my ubuntu up your kubuntu
<jdong> *hides*
<PriceChild> You crossed the line dude.
<jdong> there's still a line? :)
<somerville32> lol
 * somerville32 pats jdong on the head.
<jdong> ok, now for 0-day exam reviewing....
<jdong> bye everyone!
 * somerville32 waves.
 * Pici waves somerville32 at jdong 
 * somerville32 flaps in the wind.
 * RainCT is sad because he has still no cloak hehe
<no0tic> lol
<andrea-bs> hi all
<LjL> hi, how can we help you?
<andrea-bs> I'm a new ubuntu member. Could somebody give me a cloak, please?
<LjL> andrea-bs, is your membership status already on Launchpad?
<andrea-bs> https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrea-bs/+participation
<andrea-bs> yes
<LjL> andrea-bs, please make sure that you have a linked nickname, and an email address registered with NickServ
<andrea-bs> ok
<andrea-bs> done
<andrea-bs> I've setted my e-mail address
<LjL> andrea-bs: have you set a secondary linked nickname too? if yes, what is it?
<andrea-bs> I haven't a secondary nick
<LjL> andrea-bs, please set one. change your nickname, register it, and then use /ns link YourMainNickname password
<LjL> err, bad choice of nickname in my opinion :)
<LjL> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<no0tic> andrea-bs\away, anything _but_ \away nick :)
<andrea-bs\away> mh...
<andrea-bs> any suggestion? :)
<no0tic> andrea-bs_
<no0tic> :)
<LjL> andrea-bs, sb-aerdna
<no0tic> LjL, very svenska
<andrea-bs_> lol
<andrea-bs_> -NickServ- Please wait 120 seconds before using REGISTER again
<andrea-bs_> sorry...
<no0tic> LjL, you couldn't use that method :)
<LjL> no0tic: etairuguaitnat
<LjL> andrea-bs_: annoying, i know, just wait those two minutes
<no0tic> LjL, icilefirugaitnat
<LjL> no0tic: indeed i couldn't, that's the coolness of my nick to begin with :P
<andrea-bs_> done :)
<LjL> andrea-bs_: is it linked yet?
<andrea-bs_> oh, sorry!
<andrea-bs> -NickServ- Your nickname is now linked to [andrea-bs_]
<LjL> argh
<LjL> no
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<LjL> you should have linked the 'secondary* to the *primary*
<LjL> now you've lost all your nick settings and access list
<andrea-bs> what a lucky day
<andrea-bs> so?
<LjL> andrea-bs, /msg nickserv unlink, then change to andrea-bs_, and link from there
<crdlb> /msg nickserv set master andrea-bs
<LjL> but you've still lost any op priviledge you had i fear
<LjL> err yeah, what crdlb said rather
<crdlb> why would those be removed?
<andrea-bs> -NickServ- The master nickname for your link has been changed to [andrea-bs]
<LjL> crdlb: from /ns help link:
<LjL> Once you have linked nicknames, your ACCESS list will be deleted, and you will share- <nickname>'s access list
<crdlb> ah lovely :/
<LjL> andrea-bs, set the email address again, think it's been lost
<andrea-bs> only in the master?
<LjL> andrea-bs: and if you are operator in any channels, type /ns info andrea-bs and make sure you are still an operator
<LjL> yes
<andrea-bs> I still an op :)
<LjL> uhm cool, though in this case i haven't quite understood how linking works
<andrea-bs> ah, I've set my email
<LjL> andrea-bs: ok now you're all set, but you'll still have to wait for some freenode staff to show up and cloak you. we'll take care of that. check that you've successfully been added to the ubuntu-irc-cloaks team
<andrea-bs> I'm in the team
<no0tic> LjL, there's another LP team too
<andrea-bs> thanks for your help
<LjL> no0tic: hm?
<no0tic> LjL, wam
<LjL> no0tic, i don't get you. wam is a person
<no0tic> LjL, wait a minute
<no0tic> i can't find it
<LjL> no0tic: well what was it about?
 * RainCT notes he isn't in ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<LjL> RainCT, your launchpad page?
<no0tic> LjL, smth like ubuntu-cloaked-sth
 * no0tic too
<RainCT> LjL: http://launchpad.net/~rainct
<LjL> no0tic, launchpad page?
<no0tic> ~no0tic
<LjL> no0tic and RainCT, do you have a secondary nickname set (please tell me what it is) and an email on nickserv?
<no0tic> LjL, yes I have three, no0tic_ and gioppo
<RainCT> LjL: yes, RainC1 and RainCT_
<no0tic> LjL, three considering master one
<no0tic> LjL, already linked and email set
<LjL> no0tic, RainCT, you have been added to the list of the people to cloak, you may be contacted by freenode staff later
<no0tic> thanks
<RainCT> LjL: thanks
<juliank> LjL: Could I get a cloak, too? (primary: juliank, secondary: juliank0, jak-software || LAUNCHPAD: juliank || E-Mail set on juliank)
<LjL> juliank: you're good to go, but you'll also have to wait a little longer for the actual cloaking to happen
<juliank> LjL: No problem.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> odd, no one dropped due to that.
 * Seeker` wonders if naliot.h has a script to auto k-line the start key l0gger string
<Pici> Seeker`: I guess yes, it was less than 2 seconds after the exploit
<Seeker`> Pici: The timestamp of the exploit and the k-line were the same on my client
<jdong> maybe he's just fast like that :)
<Seeker`> jdong: l337 op skillz?
<jdong> who else? :)
<mneptok> heh. naliot.h
<Seeker`> #include <naliot.h>
<Pici> shred naliot.h
<Seeker`> :O
<jdong> Pici: you're gonna have to pay for that ;-)
 * Seeker` didn't want to ping him without reason
<jdong> I'm not so sure simple manglings of his nick don't ping him ;-)
<jdong> I ping on most variants of my nick
<jdong> but then again I'm crazy
<mc44> j.don.g
<jdong> mc44: pung.
<mc44> oh dear
<mc44> j-smells-do-bad-ng
 * Gary pings jdong's dong
<jdong> mc44: WHAT?
<jdong> Gary: not now honey daddy got a big math test in 30m
<jdong> maybe afterwards ;-)
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> jdong: what sort of maths
<Seeker`> it would seem that jdong doesn't ping on jdong  :P
<ompaul> mneptok, I have sadness
<ompaul> apt-cache search sadness
<ompaul> m108# uname -a
<ompaul> says this as part of its uname: root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386
<ompaul> ahh well
<LjL> Pici, so there *was* an exploit? i just came back and thought the bots went crazy...
<nalioth> yes, there was
<Seeker`> someone wrote some text about starting keyloggers
<LjL> yeah that's an exploit :)
<nalioth> Seeker`: it was more than that.
<TuxOtaku> hey, can someone test me for that exploit?
<PriceChild> TuxOtaku, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<Seeker`> nalioth: What else was it?
<nalioth> Seeker`: it was a full house exploit
<Seeker`> whats one of them?
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (olegfink Dangerous commands)
<jdong> Seeker`: differential equation -- ODE systems, linear/non-linear, {non}homogenous....
<jdong> Seeker`: and taking the exam would be a legit excuse for not responding to pings.
<Seeker`> jdong: ODE?
<Seeker`> jdong: pfft, likely story :P
<jdong> Seeker`: ordinary differential equation
<Seeker`> how did it go?
<Amaranth> PhinnFort: So that was you then?
<jdong> Seeker`: horribly.
<Seeker`> jdong: :(
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: ?
<jdong> Seeker`: I think I am set in stone towards my first academic failure
<jdong> that class seriously makes me suicidal
<Amaranth> You want us to modify the ban to only match that nick, that would suggest you are that person or know that person
<Seeker`> jdong: With most subjects, I tend to find that the exams i think i've done really badly in are actually ok, and the ones that went well get low marks
<Seeker`> apart from maths
<jdong> I can do all 20 years' worth of practice exams for that course in my sleep by now
<Seeker`> how serious is it if you do fail?
<jdong> but I look at the exam and can only figure out  1 of 8 parts with minimal effort
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: he asked me to ask you, yes
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: he is also in #archlinux
<jdong> Seeker`: my previous marks for this course were slighlty above average and below average
<jdong> Seeker`: so a fail would be a very serious situation
<Amaranth> PhinnFort: I see no reason to change the ban
<Amaranth> If someone else was using the same 'server' to get on IRC they'll be mad at him, as they should be
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: according to him, he is on a public server, but it is up to you
<Amaranth> He is just looking for an easy way to evade the ban
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: he is probably ssh-ing in (no need to 's it)
<PhinnFort> think a university-server
<LjL> i've changed the ban, now if someone else connects, he won't be stranded.
<elkbuntu> evading
<PriceChild> Hmm its Friday...
<PriceChild> Hello elkbuntu!!! :)
<elkbuntu> helloes
<Amaranth> PhinnFort: Maybe he'll get in trouble with the school then
<Amaranth> Using their server to launch an attack
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: I don't really care
<PhinnFort> Amaranth: It wasn't as much an attack, rather than a rather innocent shellscript (unless run as root, and it still warns what it is going to do)
<Seeker`> jdong: thats bad :(
<Seeker`> jdong: I've got some horrible maths to do at the moment
<ompaul> PhinnFort, that is not a good call
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, "no".
<PhinnFort> ompaul: ?
<PhinnFort> I'm not defending him, but it's still not an "attack"
<PriceChild> It was.
<ompaul> PhinnFort, and calling it "innocent" is not correct
<PhinnFort> sheez
<PriceChild> because someone could so blindly paste that in
<ompaul> PhinnFort, it ain't funny
<LjL> PhinnFort, it warns of nothing.
<PhinnFort> ompaul: if it doesn't do any harm, it's innocent
<ompaul> PhinnFort, and if it does harm it is?
<PhinnFort> PriceChild: it runs either dialog or gdialog
<PhinnFort> ompaul: malicious
<ompaul> PhinnFort, you seem to know too much about it
<PriceChild> There's a very serious trend in the rise of malicious attacks like that lately.
<iarwain1> Is it possible to change the ban mask for olegfink from ip to nick-based?
<PhinnFort> *%s/PriceChild/LjL/
<ompaul> iarwain1, no
<PriceChild> iarwain1, why?
<Amaranth> Wow
<PriceChild> iarwain1, and who are you?
<iarwain1> PriceChild: 'cause it's quite a public ip.
<iarwain1> a friend :-)
<Amaranth> These are his friends from #archlinux
<ompaul> iarwain1, lets help you here - no
<LjL> ompaul, he's technically right, it's not an "attack". but that's a technicality really :)
<PhinnFort> "friends", or random people who are active
 * PhinnFort thrives on technicality
<LjL> iarwain1, i wonder if olegfink is recruiting people from all over freenode to ask for banmask changing
<PriceChild> iarwain1, I fail to see any others on this "public" connection.
<ompaul> active in helping people with seriously malicious rubbish - go support free software rather than attacking it
<PhinnFort> ompaul: the script is still at the pastebin, if you want to look at it
<iarwain1> LjL: nope, i'm just trying to help him out a bit
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, no-one would write something like that without wanting it to be run.
<PriceChild> It "could" be made so much simpler.
<PhinnFort> LjL: he just complained in #archlinux if someone could change the ban
<ompaul> PhinnFort, I have 14/15 years of unix/linux several years of main frame and wrote my first code on a four terminal workstation in '80 - it does not impress me
<LjL> right channel to ask in, surely
<PhinnFort> PriceChild: it took him 5 minutes
<PhinnFort> PriceChild: it would have taken me 10 seconds, it's simple bash
<jdong> PhinnFort: it's not a contest.
<PriceChild> *bows down in your aura*
<Amaranth> This discussion is going no where
<Amaranth> The ban is not changing
<LjL> indeed
<ompaul> kill -9
<LjL> if you people want, ask the guy to come here
<ompaul> conversation over
<LjL> he can defend himself
<PhinnFort> LjL: I told him
<Amaranth> If he gets in trouble with his school then good, maybe he'll learn something
<LjL> PhinnFort: in which case, as ompaul said, conversation over. he knows where to go to make his case.
<PhinnFort> LjL: ok
<olegfink> hi
<olegfink> may I ask changing my ban mask from ip-based to nick-based?
<PriceChild> I'm sorry but that isn't currently possible.
<PriceChild> We have considered the request after several of your friends have asked.
<olegfink> because, while I have nothing against me being banned on #ubuntu, this ip is used by some other innocent people
<PriceChild> olegfink, we have taken this claim into consideration.
<PriceChild> However we have not found any other users with the same ip, so are disregarding it.
<LjL> olegfink, then please send an email to the abuse@ address of the institution you're connecting from. Tell them that you posted malicious code on a public channel. If they get in contact with us, we'll get the ban removed, after they've taken appropriate actions about you.
<olegfink> should I say that this code is not malicious?
<olegfink> it is not even in an executable format
<olegfink> it was posted as a supposed beginning of a discussion realting GUI issues
<olegfink> *relating
<LjL> olegfink, that's just because you forgot the ! after the #
<Amaranth> It's a script that make sure it's running as root then runs rm -rf /
<olegfink> Amaranth: yes.
<Amaranth> And there is no way such a thing can start a discussion about GUIs
<jdong> LjL: how does that stop it from becoming nonexecutable?
<jdong> LjL: I'm quite sure all POSIX-like systems will assume /bin/sh if the shell is not parseable or specified
<LjL> jdong: err, i'm lost in double negations
<LjL> jdong: ah well yes, i suppose
<olegfink> I didn't care it is runs or not.
<jdong> it is most certainly live and active should someone be foolish enough to run it.
<PriceChild> no foolish
<LjL> jdong: you've been? :P
<PriceChild> more naive
<PriceChild> that's not the right spelling is it...
<PriceChild> and I meant not
<ompaul> olegfink, we do so much that we remove people from #ubuntu when they even think it
<PhinnFort> naïve
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jdong> LjL: no but I've ran into similar starts-with-sh-because-of-type situations
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jdong> typo*
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat called the ops in #ubuntu-us-co ()
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<olegfink> again, as I said, if you want to consider this as an harmful attempt, it's your right. But please don't make other users of this host be affected by your decision.
<jdong> olegfink: umm, whose fault is it that your IP is banned?
<PriceChild> if they are, then they will be assisted.
<ompaul> olegfink, your call you did it
<jdong> it's a bit too late to be thinking of others that you chose to ignore when posting that code...
<olegfink> I have a feeling that you've got some workload off the God
<PhinnFort> when you're banned from #ubuntu, will you be forwarded to a channel where you have the chance to ask for removal of said ban?
<SportChick> LjL: what's happening?
<LjL> SportChick, just a registered guy doing an exploit, k-lined
<Amaranth> PhinnFort: Not usually
<ompaul> PhinnFort, not in all cases and not open to debate
<ompaul> SportChick, we got someone who thinks rm - you know what is clever stuff and should be posted elsewhere
<ompaul> SportChick, then we got some idiot who thinks that dcc offers are clever
<SportChick> ompaul: gee, fun
<ompaul> SportChick, as always :-)
<PhinnFort> SportChick: it was not just rm -f[#], but it did warn you before it did it with a gdialog
<olegfink> that was the whole point
<PhinnFort> and it wouldn't even go that far it wasn't root
<olegfink> a gui for rm
<jdong> how does the display of a warning dialog make it any better?
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, olegfink not up for debate.
<PhinnFort> jdong: it gives the user the ability to NOT delete /?
 * PhinnFort huddles into the dark corners again
<ompaul> there is no point in trying to defend the stupidity of the action of putting that in a channel where there are new users - if it was not stupid it was evil malicious and anti free software community behaviour
<jdong> that doesn't make it any better....
 * Amaranth bows to the master
<Amaranth> Hey Seveas
 * ompaul high fives Seveas 
 * jdong pokes Seveas to fit in too
<PriceChild> *wonders how many times we can ping him*
<Seveas> Anyone seen Gary/Gazzak lately?
<ompaul> yah
<jdong> Seveas: 2 hours ago?
<ompaul> eariler today
<jdong> in here
<Seveas> that would qualify as 'lately' :)
<ompaul> Seveas, glad it does - if not we would be worried
<ompaul> :)
 * Seveas needs a word with him
<ompaul> Seveas, email might be useful
 * jdong plays evil music
<olegfink> the last question I ask,
<ompaul> #ubuntu-uk is also useful
<PriceChild> Haha what's he gone and done now?!
<Seveas> and with anyone looking for a windows admin, linux admin or perl dev job in NL or UK (cambridge area :))
<ompaul> olegfink, most likely not
<PriceChild> Always getting into mischief...
<Seeker`> He last quite with a "no route to host" message
<Seeker`> Seveas: moving to the UK?
<Seveas> Seeker`, no, but we're hiring there :)
<jdong> Seveas: I'm looking for a friend in the US Cambridge area ;-)
<olegfink> if you claim that there are new users who might run the code, how do you consider them running it? So they copy-paste it into a file, make it executable (sic!) and run it?
<Seveas> jdong, try adultfriendfinder :p
 * Seeker` would quite like a linux admin job near cambridge, although I have no experience, and wont graduate until june
<ompaul> olegfink, not open to discussion
 * jdong points out they can just copy paste it into a terminal
<jdong> or even more dangerous, *pieces* of it into a terminal
<PriceChild> olegfink, again... not up for discussion.
<Seveas> Seeker`, sorry, we're looking for experienced people atm
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> everywhere is looking for exerienced people
<olegfink> okay
<PriceChild> Seeker`, not where i'm going for :D
<ompaul> olegfink, I have over 27 years on a keyboard and I was in my late teens then - so here is the news - Not Clever - Not Funny - Not Forgivable
<Seeker`> I've had a years experience working for vodafone, some of which invovled setting up some servers
<Seveas> Seeker`, yeah, that's terrible I know. Next year could be better
<Seeker`> but they were only for testing
<Seeker`> and I spent most of the year doing Java web dev
<olegfink> ompaul: it was Not a Joke
<Seeker`> although I did convert most of the team to using ubuntu :D
<Seveas> well, the cmb guys might need some java webdev people
 * jdong has 3 months of experience with failing differential equations and biology...
<ompaul> olegfink, correct - it was not - and you should not have done it
<Amaranth> Seveas: I've got years of experience admin'ing thousands of machines in #ubuntu ;)
<Seeker`> Seveas: what does a typical linux admin job involve?
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Drinking coffee and reading slashdot
<jdong> Amaranth: lol that sounds like such a botnet tagline ;-)
<Seveas> Amaranth that's basically how I got the job last year :)
<ompaul> Amaranth, he writes the code that makes the menu work
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> wrong way around
<ompaul> olegfink, is there anything else we can help you with
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I can do that
<Seveas> Seeker`, maintaining and monitoring machines, getting things scalable (we scale 100% per year, that's a tough job) and integrating all kinds of software
<Seeker`> Amaranth: Well, apart from the coffee, but other caffiene containing drinks are ok
<Seeker`> Seveas: Ah. I had a brief go at that sort of stuff, but not for long
<Seeker`> I was system admin for a week though :D
<olegfink> ompaul: I don't think so. I'm really sorry that my attempt was misunderstood, and as I can't do a lot about it (and neither can you), I think I'm just supposed to leave, right?
<DGJ> Hi, just wondering if anyone who frequents ubuntu-uk is around, i'm getting * FileSender has offered Fedora-8-i386-DVD.iso (-1 bytes) at 22:25 (about 10 times) from the channel, could well have been picked up & dealt with, but wanted to bring to your attention
<poeloq> hi
<poeloq> again
<PriceChild> Hello there!
<PriceChild> How can we help?
<ompaul> iarwain1, PhinnFort olegfink is there anything else we can help you with?
<poeloq> does anybody know of a list of requested help articles/screencasts?
<PriceChild> DGJ, spammer in #ubuntu. Fixed.
<PriceChild> poeloq, /topic
<ubotu> Bassetts called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<Seveas> Seeker`, you can help DGJ  :)
<olegfink> okay, I think this was a kind suggestion to leave
<Seeker`> wil ldo
<PhinnFort> ompaul: ok, I'll leave;)
<iarwain1> ompaul: Too bad :) Still, thanks for letting us speak
<DGJ> Thanks Pricechild & Seveas
<Seeker`> They weren't in -ul
<Seeker`> *-uk
<Seeker`> Can we get the ops list for -uk updated
<PriceChild> Seeker`, yeah sure
<PriceChild> suggest a new one
<Seeker`> Mez, Loudmouthman, jono, apokryphos, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey
<ompaul> Seeker`, any more you might find useful?
<Seeker`> ompaul: that is the contents of the -uk access
<PriceChild> Done.
<Seeker`> well, apart from freenode staff
<Seeker`> tsk tsk tsk
<Seeker`> I think that is the first time i've seen !ops used in -uk
<Seeker`> And i've been there for about a year now
<Seeker`> PriceChild: where have you applied to work?
 * Seeker` really needs to start looking for a job
<PriceChild> Seeker`, computer shop on campus
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Cool
<Seeker`> I doubt I'll get a job doing exactly what I want
<Seveas> Seeker`, nobody hires people for being lazy and doing nothing :p
<PriceChild> Seveas, aww :(
<Seeker`> Seveas: Ok, I doubt i'll get a job doing the next best thing :P
<Seeker`> Seveas: What company do you work for?
<PriceChild> Gary, quick run!!!
<Seeker`> Gary: Run! Seveas is after you!
<Seveas> Seeker`, booking.com / activehotels.com / priceline.com (one big happy family)
<Seeker`> cool
<Seveas> hey Gary
 * Seeker` would ideally like to get in to compiler writing, but there are very few companies that do it
<Seveas> Seeker`, get an MSc in computer science. Lots of compiler research there
<nalioth> Gary: prepare to meet thy doom
<Seeker`> Seveas: I'm getting a BSc in computer science
<Seveas> Seeker`, close enough
<Gary> Seveas, the Cambridge one?
<ompaul> Seeker`,  then you can move to the msc after
<Seveas> surely cambridge uni should do compiler research
<Seveas> gary pm
<Seeker`> I'm a final year student, currently doing the advanced compilers course, and my final year project is writing a superoptimizing compiler
<Seeker`> Seveas: Possibly, but I go to Bath uni
<Seeker`> Also, my final year project supervisor runs a small compiler writing company
<ompaul> Seeker`, so you stand a bitof a chance
<Seeker`> ompaul: Possibly, but most places want 3 or 5 years of compiler writing experience, or experience hacking gcc
<Seeker`> of which I have neither
<elkbuntu> Seveas!
<ompaul> Seeker`, so join #gcc and get on its lists and get involved
<Seveas> Seeker`, they *want* that, but often they also hire people with less experience who are eager to learn and show capability to do so
<Seeker`> ompaul: Dont have the time at the moment
<ompaul> Seeker`, get off irc and do what you need to do to get there
<ompaul> and you will learn stuff that will help you
<Seveas> elkbuntu!
<Seeker`> I have a load of work to do on compilers coursework, algebra coursework, final year project coursework and exam revision
<elkbuntu> :D
<Seeker`> ompaul: Aren't I allowed friday night off?
<ompaul> Seeker`, no
<Seveas> Seeker`, no :p
 * elkbuntu huggles Seveas
<Seeker`> aww :(
<Seeker`> I've got a pile of research papers to read tomorrow
<ompaul> sleep is overrated
<Seeker`> ompaul: agreed.
<Seveas> sleep is deprivated here
<Seveas> been a hell-week career wise
<Seeker`> I have 10 days till some mini-deadlines
<ompaul> Seveas, I have had a really bad week on many fronts
<Seeker`> Seveas: whats been wrong?
<ompaul> I was told by the chairman of the company to go and enjoy the weekend
<PriceChild> I think its been a bad week for *everyone*
<Seveas> Seeker`, it's been too good
<Seeker`> and that is a hell-week?
<ompaul> so I went home logged into my "play machine" in work a freebsd box (don't ask) and was messing with it when at 9.03 my phone rang - it was the HR director
<Seveas> Seeker`, yes :)
<ompaul> that was 21:03 for some of you
 * Seeker` is confuddled
<ompaul> Seeker`, getting those deadlines may hurt
<Seeker`> ompaul: not all of my work has to be done by then
<Seeker`> ompaul: Just the maths and the literature review for my final year project
<Seeker`> ompaul: the rest is after christmas
<Seeker`> ompaul: what did the HR director want?
<Seveas> ompaul, hey at least you weren't debugging hylafax problems as 1:30 (no, that's not 13:30)
<Seeker`> Seveas: Will you let me know if you end up looking for new graduates to employ? :)
<Seveas> Seeker`, I'll probably forget :)
<Seeker`> heh, fair enough :)
<Gary> night all :-)
<Seeker`> night Gary
<Seeker`> its gone all quiet :(
<Seveas> sssh
 * Seeker` needs to do more work on mootbot too
<effie_jayx> Seeker`,  you lost the silent game
<Seeker`> :(
 * Seeker` wonders if he should try to convince the CC to use mootbot
<ikonia> ahh the mighty mootbot
<jdong> hmm I need to buy myself an expensive geeky toy to cheer me up... any suggestions?
<ikonia> ipod touch
<Seeker`> jdong: PS3?
<jdong> ikonia: got one </shamefully>
<Seeker`> :O
<jdong> Seeker`: HAH!
<Seeker`> jdong: put linux on it
<jdong> Seeker`: why do I want a RAM-anemic Linux box? I've got 3 of those
<Seeker`> you can never have enough linux boxes
<Seeker`> and you said it needed to be expensive
<Seeker`> jdong: You could make a myth-tv setup
<jdong> Seeker`: I'd like one with more than 512MB RAM ;-)
<Seveas> jdong, http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/
<Seeker`> make a backend with a few TB of hard drive space, and 4 digital tuners
<jdong> Seveas: haha :)
<ikonia> Seeker`: already done it
<Seeker`> and then a few mini/nano-itx frontends
<ikonia> Seeker`: my box in the loft has 4 TV cards and 3.2 TB of space
 * Seeker` would make a myth server if he could get freeview
<Seveas> jdong, hey, it's expensive and geeky :)
<Seeker`> ikonia: whats the freeview like on your side of BatH?
<ikonia> amazing
<jdong> Seveas: so am I :)
<Seeker`> thats not fair :P
<ikonia> I had to have the signal toned down as it was flooding the inputs
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> I cant get anything here
<Seeker`> although I suspect that the aerial socket in my room is actually connected to the satellite dish
<jussi01> Hmmm, whats everyones thoughts on the username "fart"?
<jdong> immature, but not offensible
<jussi01> jdong: I had similar thoughts...
<jussi01> He is not really saying anything... so all good for now...
<Seeker`> jussi01: It doesn't suit you
<jussi01> Seeker`: HAHAHAHAH... nice
<elkbuntu> well... they could be calling themselves old and wrinkly
<jussi01> elkbuntu: hehe, yeah, that is true also...
<mneptok> or saying they smell of eggs, sulfur, and the grave
<elkbuntu> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-01
<jussi01> hmmm... does that mean less netsplits?
<jdong> jussi01: (1) fewer (2) probably not.
 * jussi01 sighs... sad...
<brendonw__> Question:  Do I have to be tested for all nicks?
<PriceChild> how do I always miss global notices?
<PriceChild> brendonw__, no
<PriceChild> brendonw__, its connection specific.
<brendonw__> PriceChild: Thanks.  This is a laptop, and every time I move between home and work, I get bounced here.
<PriceChild> brendonw__, I would suggest that you *always* connect on port 8001 from wherever you connect.
<brendonw__> My Konversation ONLY connects to port 8001
<brendonw__> That doesn't seem to help.
<PriceChild> mind if i do a test?
<brendonw__> Not at all
<PriceChild> Well you seem fine.
<PriceChild> And you don't seem to be banned from #ubuntu
<brendonw__> It gets old to always get bounced, I wish I could figure out how not to.
<brendonw__> No, that is the strange thing.  It ADDS the readonly -fix the expliot channel, but #ubuntu & #kubuntu still work
<PriceChild> I'd suggest you stop your client autojoining #ubuntu-read-topic
<PriceChild> that or check it isn't a different channel
<PriceChild> see your server tab, it should tell you what channel is forwarding you.
<brendonw__> I'm wondering if it is a race condition on reconnection?
<Palintheus> Did you guys get any notice about someone with a nick of 'FileSender'
<PriceChild> Palintheus, yup, dealt with.
<Palintheus> kk, just logged back into my screen and saw the DCC requests
<PriceChild> Thanks Palintheus.
<Palintheus> ;)
<PriceChild> brendonw__, not sure what you mean. Check your server tab for what channel is forwarding you.
<brendonw__> If I don't remember to disconnect before moving, when Konversion gets the network back, it looks like my nick is already in use, so it changes to the backup nic
<brendonw__> and then it takes a moment to register automatically.
<PriceChild> brendonw__, Check your server tab for what channel is forwarding you.
<mneptok> jdong: oooo! another "less/fewer" Nazi! yay!
<jdong> mneptok: the less/fewer nazis the better ;-)
<brendonw__> PriceChild: Sorry, I was looking...
<brendonw__> PriceChild: I don't see any message telling me that I was forwarded.
<brendonw__> PriceChild: but #kubuntu isn't working, so I suspect that must be the one (this time)
<PriceChild> brendonw__, if you join #kubuntu, you go into -read-topic?
<PriceChild> (as well as a message on the server tab?)
<PriceChild> Aha there is the ban!
<PriceChild> brendonw__, you can rejoin #kubuntu now
<brendonw__> Thanks, was it an old ban?
<PriceChild> 10 days
<brendonw__> Probably only from this location, which might have been why I didn't notice.
<PriceChild> just that location yes
<brendonw__> and with moving around a lot, I probably didn't notice the association.
<brendonw__> PriceChild: anyway, thanks a bunch for the help!
<PriceChild> no problem, sorry for the bother
<Amaranth_> hrm, wtf
<Seeker`> hmm
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * nalioth pets floodbot3
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<LjL> nalioth: pet, tsk, it was counting 8 more users in the channel than there actually were
<PriceChild> when did it get confused?
<LjL> PriceChild: dunno unfortunately, i don't have the other two bots' logs (restarted them earlier and overwritten), and it wouldn't be easy to spot from the logs at all. now i'm going to put in a periodic check against /who with a warning if the count is wrong
<LjL> that's not intended as a fix of course, just something to let me find out why it happens
<jdong> PriceChild: oh look noobuntu is in your fanclub too!
<PriceChild> jdong, where?
<jdong> PriceChild: #ubuntuforums
<jdong> PriceChild: and his clone speaks too!
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jdong> hi mommy!
<Hobbsee> hi toddler
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (MagySimpsom)
<ubotu> zloog called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone awake?
<Hobbsee> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Hobbsee
<Jack_Sparrow> I think it is under control.. just a guy pimping automatix
<nalioth> get a rope
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys -WatzUpDoc- on #ubuntu keeps posting some silly link and I believe its being directed at me... could can he be kicked/banned
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I dont see it... who is doing it
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<crdlb> he must be doing with /notice
<Ashfire908> The user "WatzUpDoc" is spamming me with a notice on join of #ubuntu
<nalioth>   /ignore works
<Ashfire908> or that
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, I wonder what I have done... could be some troll just I suppose :/
<Hobbsee> got him.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: he really is, he just got me.
<Jack_Sparrow> never know who we piss off
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> the most offensive thing about it is its done in flash noooooooo
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (boss)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu: patch is Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Hobbsee> !patch is Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !no patch is <reply>Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<bbartek> Hi all
<Seeker`> hi
<bbartek> I would like to have a cloack
<bbartek> is this the wright place to ask this?
<Seeker`> what cloak? unaffiliated or member?
<bbartek> yes
<bbartek> i'm a new member
<Seeker`> ...
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Seeker`> i think it can take a while to get round to doing it
<bbartek> i already have unaffiliated
<bbartek> ok
<Seeker`> I believe that you have to have two linked nicknames, and the email field set with nickserv
<bbartek> I only have bbartek as a nickname
<stdin> that reminds me, I need to ask someone with appropriate freenode-foo to get my cloak set up
<stdin> bbartek: you need an alternate too, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bbartek> OK I'll check this page first
<bbartek> thx
<profoX`> how do I check if I already have a linked nick or not?
<stdin> use /msg nickserv info profoX`
<profoX`> I mean, I know I created one, but I don't know how to check that :)
<profoX`> thanks
<jussi01> Hmmm, anyone know who is supposed to clean up: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember after a meeting?
<Seeker`> jussi01: what needs cleaning up?
<jussi01> Seeker`: the lists of people waiting for membership at the next meeting, the list of recently approved people etc
<jussi01> s
<jussi01> Seeker`: practically everything as the meeting has happened... a new agenda to be set...
<jussi01> heh... I just realised I posted the wrong link... I meant to post : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<jussi01> sigh...
<jussi01> :(
<ompaul> jussio1, it is a wiki page - you can check who got memberships approved on lp and then update it if you want to
<ompaul> jussio1, someone dropped the ball but it is oss
<NickPresta> I was wondering if you could ban the user 'Barbecue' and 'FileSender' from #kubuntu. He likes to join and spam people with DCC file requests (I got 16 requests to transfer the file 'mirc.ini' last night and several a few days before from Barbecue and several requests for the Fedora 8 DVD Iso from FileSender). That is all they ever does when they joins #kubuntu.
<ompaul> NickPresta, it is when you join the network he can be in any channel you are in, the good news is that when he does this he gets klined - that is removed from the full network
<NickPresta> ompaul, okay. Thanks for the explanation.
<ompaul> NickPresta, and most clients use the channel that is in the foreground to display what is happening
<nalioth> NickPresta: please look at your time stamps, and /msg seenserv seen NICK
<nalioth> those people are usually klined within seconds
<nalioth> AndrewB: bookmark.
<Tm_T> :))
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys how do I get /ignore to work properly?
<Paddy_EIRE> do I do /ignore name all
<Paddy_EIRE> as it aint working
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: what client?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh sorry xchat
<Paddy_EIRE> Seeker`, ^
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.... I dont seem to have yelp..
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: try
<Seeker`> /ignore NICK!*@* ALL
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks Seeker`
<Paddy_EIRE> Seeker`, out of curiosity what does the *@* imply.... * is a wildcard I take it and the @ is for there IP ??
<Paddy_EIRE> *their
<nalioth> Paddy_EIRE: a hostmask is made up of many sections
<Paddy_EIRE> oh...
 * Paddy_EIRE needs to do an N+
<nalioth> the @ is a seperator from nick!ident@host
<Seeker`> N+?
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> Network +
<nalioth> Paddy_EIRE: you're gonna improve our network?
<Paddy_EIRE> networking is not one of my strong pursuits
<Paddy_EIRE> no lol
<Paddy_EIRE> I'm behing 2 routers and would at least like to learn how to configure them
<nalioth> Paddy_EIRE: ah, that is simple
<nalioth> 1) get rid of one router
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<nalioth> 2) visit portforward.com
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I did that
<Paddy_EIRE> the manuals seem to use different terminology from what I see on my router/s config screen
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe a firmware update...
<Paddy_EIRE> I need router 1 for getting me the internet and the other is for providing me with wifi
<nalioth> o_0
<Paddy_EIRE> although I'm going of into a tangent thanks for the help anyhow
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: Are they both actually routers?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Gary> can you not use one to do both?
<gary4gar> hello, please clear my Ban it has been such a time.
<Paddy_EIRE> no... one has no modem
<nalioth> Paddy_EIRE: buy a cheap wireless card, stick it in a box and use it for your WAP
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: spend £40 on one that has both?
<Paddy_EIRE> Seeker`, yeah I need to find one... I want a linksys
<nalioth> just get a used wireless card from a friend, and use one of your boxes for a WAP
<Paddy_EIRE> nalioth, I have a box with a wifi card although its a broadcom chipset so :(
<Paddy_EIRE> and it means I have to have it on all the time
<Paddy_EIRE> noisey
<nalioth> yep, broadcom sucks.  i specifically DON'T buy cards with their chipsets
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: Netgear DG834 works well for me
 * Paddy_EIRE googles
<Paddy_EIRE> from what I have read thought the 2 routers I have are very good... sooo many options it would make my head spin
<Paddy_EIRE> hence I wanna do the N+ anyway
<nalioth> Paddy_EIRE: have you turned off the router functionality in the wireless one? (making it a switch, iow)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> Seeker`, I may get that actually although I paid almost 100 quid for the 2 I currently have
<Seeker`> Paddy_EIRE: it is what I use at the moment
<Seeker`> I've used one for 3 years now
<Paddy_EIRE> how strong is the wireless signal
<Seeker`> it seems to be ok
<Seeker`> i've got the router in one downstairs room, the wireless can be used upstairs
<Paddy_EIRE> sounds ideal then
<Paddy_EIRE> <3 my acer laptop.. wifi is so good in this thing
<nalioth> use the lappy as a wap
<nalioth> it's quiet and energy efficient
<Paddy_EIRE> I need this for its portability mainly
<Paddy_EIRE> otherwise I'd go for it
<PriceChild> LjL, how's it goign?
<LjL> hi PriceChild, been busy most of today... the bots are pretty much in good shape, yesterday's issue is solved
<PriceChild> good good
<Seeker`> Slowest. Response. Ever.
<somerville32> Over an hour
<Seveas> Seeker`, so?
<jdong> somerville32: well some think slower and longer is better :P
<somerville32> jdong, : O
<jdong> lol I'm gonna get smacked for that one
<PriceChild> Seeker`, his response was slow enough to mine, we both have these things called social lives i think :P
<jdong> PriceChild: you mean you were updating your blog/facebook?
<mc44> PriceChild: and LjL clearly doesn't ;)
 * somerville32 hugs mc44 
<jdong> eww eww..... *runs away*
 * Seeker` hasn't heard of a "social life"
 * mc44 hugs somerville32
 * jussi01 thought this was social life....
<somerville32> :)
<Gary> whats "social"?
<jdong> Gary: I think it's that 30% that gets taken away from my paycheck.
<jdong> *grumble*
 * PriceChild laughs at jdong as he never had 30% taken off a paycheck
<jdong> :P
<PriceChild> and that has nothing to do with my never having a paycheck 8-)
<Gary> ooowww, I just found the /cs clear command :-)
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> oh god no...
<Gary> it was fun
<PriceChild> Klej came back.
<Seeker`> Gary: where did you try it?
<Gary> in ##Gary
<Gary> six people left rather quick
 * jussi01 sighs and kicks himself for not backing up properly... :(
<nalioth> did you not look before you put it in gear?
<jussi01> nalioth: shhh... I just found i deleted a package i was working on... lots of hours just gone...
<jussi01> :(
 * Gary tries not to giggle
<Gary> sorry jussi01 been there, but heheee
 * jussi01 nips over to hobsees house, and borrows the long pointy stick of doom...
<nalioth> ah
<Pumpernickel> eek
 * PriceChild grabs the keys for the emp cannon locker
<jussi01> PriceChild: long pointy stick of doom beats the emp canon hands down...
 * Seeker` loads the ICBG
<Seeker`> Inter-continental-ballistic Gary
<jussi01> hahahahahhhahahah
<jussi01> hmmm, can someone check if they can get to the phasex site? http://sysex.net/phasex/
<Seeker`> unable to establish a connection...
<Seeker`> cjo20@cdesk:~$ ping sysex.net
<Seeker`> PING sysex.net (66.241.68.158) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Seeker`> 64 bytes from lysdexia.org (66.241.68.158): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=178 ms
<jussi01> yeah, thats what im getting also...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-12-02
<LjL> mc44: .. -.. --- -. - -. . . -.. --- -. . .-- .... . -. .. .... .- ...- . -.-- --- ..-
<ubuntu_is_awesom> help
<ubuntu_is_awesom> first my mouse cursor is invisible in ubuntu (wow)  then some oper kicks me instead help (nice)
<LjL> about as nice as is to come into an "X" channel with a nickname saying that "X" sucks.
<LjL> come back tomorrow please
<ubuntu_is_awesom> yeap I had no basis for beeing angry, it is normal that mouse cursors are invisible
<LjL> indeed, bye
<LjL> oh, you can get a refund though
<LjL> google for it, see you later
<ubuntu_is_awesom> I was hoping to try to solve the problem, wow this community is so helpfull
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu: merging is Merging is the process of including changes from other distributions (most commonly Debian) into Ubuntu packages, and is typically a major focus at the beginning of each Ubuntu development cycle.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging for more information.
<Hobbsee> merging is <reply>Merging is the process of including changes from other distributions (most commonly Debian) into Ubuntu packages, and is typically a major focus at the beginning of each Ubuntu development cycle.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging for more information.
<Hobbsee> !merging is <reply>Merging is the process of including changes from other distributions (most commonly Debian) into Ubuntu packages, and is typically a major focus at the beginning of each Ubuntu development cycle.  Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging for more information.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> %register
 * Pici wonders why pelo isnt in here
<effie_jayx> god
<effie_jayx> I hate elections in my country...
<effie_jayx> lots of people filled with the 11 o clock news come politically charged
<effie_jayx> and vent all in the IRC channel
<ethana2> How would one go about creating a channel for psubuntu on freenode?
<ethana2> Anyone?
<tonyyarusso> First, what is it?
<tonyyarusso> Second, Pricey would want me to direct you to #ubuntu-irc instead of here.
<ethana2> IRC channel for Ubuntu for the PS3
<tonyyarusso> ah
<stdin> any staff about that want's to give me a shiny new ubuntu/member cloak ?
<nalioth> stdin: for a quarter
<stdin> sorry, we don't have 25p coins in the UK ;)
<jdong> nalioth: ooh can we get humorous customized plates for double that?
<nalioth> well, we can make it 100 quid, if you like
<stdin> nah, I'll just give you a 20p coin and a 5p coin then
<stdin> maybe with some fancy glueing I can make a quarter
<coolbhavi> !OP
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubotu> coolbhavi called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<nalioth> coolbhavi: please don't do that
<jdong> what the heck was that?
<nalioth> jdong: a lesson.
<Hobbsee> git.
<jdong> oh was he trying to get ubotu to op him?
<Hobbsee> no, he's been banned.
<jdong> Hobbsee: can we not unalias <bang>op?
<Hobbsee> he was trying to get unbanned
<Hobbsee> jdong: hm?
<Hobbsee> oh, from here?  heh
<jdong> Hobbsee: a lot of bots out there use it (singular) as a command to give ops
<jdong> Hobbsee: I mean for only the plural <bang>ops to work
<Hobbsee> seeing as there should be none of them in any ubuntu channel, this should not be a problem
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: now, are you here about a channel emergency?
<coolbhavi> yes.. To file an abuse report
<jdong> Hobbsee: looks like op is alias ops... globally...
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: an abuse report is not a channel emergency.  abuse repots can be filed at any time.
<coolbhavi> OK didnt know that
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: abuse reports do not tend to need attention ZOMGABSOLUTELYRIGHTNOW!
<coolbhavi> OK sorry
<Hobbsee> however, now that you've called multiple people to look on with your non-emergency situation, it would probably be appreciated if you didn't keep them waiting :)
<jdong> coolbhavi: yeah, everyone in here is an op to begin with , so you can just begin your report; pinging all of them signifies some extreme emergency and we usually drop what we're doing to respond ;-)
<coolbhavi> OK...... Inspite of being an ubuntu member the Indian local community flamed me up and booed me out
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: your ubuntu membership is not a clear-pass to escape any punishment.  if you are brekaing the rules, cloak or not, you will still suffer the same punishments as those without an ubuntu cloak.
<coolbhavi> Ubuntu Indian channel doesnt follow the CoC and has excessive flaming
<Hobbsee> (just a FYI)
<coolbhavi> Ok.....
<Hobbsee> however, i have not seen the channel in question, so cannot comment
<coolbhavi> But too much of flaming and singling out going on
<coolbhavi> its ubuntu-in... Go there without a cloak and discuss something you ll come to know
 * Hobbsee wonders if we have any indian speakers in this room
<coolbhavi> they will treat me as a newbie
<jdong> coolbhavi: do you have channel logs demonstrating such behavior so we can see the context?
<coolbhavi> and consider my contribution to the community is useless
<coolbhavi> I have the mailing list conversations
<nalioth> we prefer the IRC logs, coolbhavi
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (game)
<coolbhavi> * kart_ (i=kartikm@59.161.0.235) has joined #ubuntu-in
<coolbhavi> <coolbhavi> hi kart_
<coolbhavi> <kart_> coolbhavi,
<coolbhavi> <coolbhavi> who is the OP here?
<coolbhavi> <coolbhavi> and what is meant by OEM in foss?
<coolbhavi> * coolbhavi pondering about definition of OEM
<coolbhavi> * coolbhavi googling
<coolbhavi> <kart_> coolbhavi, why do you need to talk with OP?
<coolbhavi> * phoenix24 has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<coolbhavi> <coolbhavi> no just asking.....
<coolbhavi> <coolbhavi> whats the meaning of OEM in foss?
<stdin> coolbhavi: please use a paste service
 * Hobbsee waits.
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: have you not read the rules sufficiently to understand the concept of a pastebin?
<coolbhavi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46533/
<Hobbsee> thankyou.
<coolbhavi> here it is
<Hobbsee> 83 lines is *definetly* not appropriate to paste in here.
<coolbhavi> OK I just pasted the whole log as instructed
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: what did you get your membership for, out of curiousity?
<coolbhavi> to contribute to the community ofcourse
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: they should have banned you earlier, imo.
<coolbhavi> why? I am not expecting anything
<coolbhavi> from them
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: you repeated questions, needlessly asked who was ops (hint, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-in list), you'd get on the indian loco CC if they thought you were good, you're irrirtating people in there...
<Hobbsee> and then throw a tantrum, saying that you're leaving, as you didn't get the position that you wanted.
<coolbhavi> I am just looking forward to contribute to the community thats it..
<Hobbsee> from the log, it appears that youv'e done so multiple times
<coolbhavi> i m not after any position hunt
<Hobbsee> frankly, they should have banned you way earlier, until you'd learned not to be a pain in the neck.
<coolbhavi> hey I m not there in the Indian loco team frankly.. because they wont support any ideas
<coolbhavi> to improve the community
<coolbhavi> so I got myself disaffiliated
<coolbhavi> they targetted me on the mailing list for my ideas
<Hobbsee> it appears you didn't present any ideas there, either.
<coolbhavi> I have the whole 52 conversations
<coolbhavi> I will paste it... Have a patient look please
<Hobbsee> and if you pastebin it
<Hobbsee> i'm going to kick you off the entire network.
<Hobbsee> er, paste it in the channel
<coolbhavi> In the pastebin
<nalioth> why not just link to the mailing list?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: irc based conversations?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: his last words are about 52 mailing list conversations
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh, i assumed that by "52 conversations", he meant irc conversations, not mailing list ones...as we're the irc people, not the CC.
<coolbhavi> OK leave it..... I m stepping out of that hell
<coolbhavi> OK thanks
<jdong> none of the -in ops hang out in this circle, do they? Their names don't ring a bell at all
<Hobbsee> i've spoken to some of them before
<jdong> tuxmaniac rings a bell...
<Hobbsee> they're reasonably people - and they do speak english
<Hobbsee> yeah - does some packaging
<jdong> the other ones I don't believe I met myself.
<Hobbsee> they wanted me to go do a talk at ubuntu-in
<Hobbsee> er, at foss-in
<jdong> cool
<Hobbsee> [17:02] <coolbhavi> Sorry guys..... To have hurt your feelings
<Hobbsee> [17:02] <HereBeDragon> morning
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <HereBeDragon> whose feelings are hurt, coolbhavi?
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <coolbhavi> Ok I admit its my mistake..kart_
<Hobbsee> heh, nice :)
<jdong> well let's hope that resolves that.
<Hobbsee> community looks kinda immature, though
<jdong> Hobbsee: kinda makes me think of #ubuntuforums... odd close-knit pocket of people who goof around...
<jdong> ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nalioth> FYI, i'm currently monitoring the floodbot(s)
<stdin> when did they go in to action?
<nalioth> we're trying them out in #ubuntu from a few hours ago
<nalioth> manually opping and monitoring
<stdin> ahh, didn't see them doing anything until just now
<nalioth> someobody deopped the one
<nalioth> i just snapped and reopped it
<ubotu> Don64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> taken care of
<hypa7ia> any ops around?
<hypa7ia> we have a bot spammer in #ubuntu-women :(
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ?
<Hobbsee> hypa7ia: which one's the bot?
<hypa7ia> Hobbsee: hawtsalad
<nalioth> i seen it
<hypa7ia> annoying
<hypa7ia> :(
<Hobbsee> hypa7ia: i didn't know mirc *did* bots
<hypa7ia> hahaha
<Hobbsee> as in, i thought they versioned differently
<Hobbsee> unless it's a version number fudging as well
<hypa7ia> brobably
<hypa7ia> to get around bans
<Hobbsee> choo choo!
<hypa7ia> :)
<hypa7ia> thanks people!
<hypa7ia> <3 <#
<stdin> I think we have some slow joining bots in #ubutu
<stdin> bots in -ops-monitor are going mad
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu: pastebin is <reply> A Pastebin is a service where large texts can be posted as an alternative to flooding IRC channels.  The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ .  After pasting, please copy the URL of the paste to the channel so others know where to find your data.
<Gary> maybe they should run a /cs clear when they join?
<stdin> why are they setting  -Rr ?
<stdin> definitely an attack coming
<Seeker`> I cant see anything new in -ops-monitor since 6am
<stdin> Seeker`: they're +m and the channel is +z
<ubotu> Arelis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> ah
<ubotu> amidaniel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stdin> here it goes...
<ubotu> ST47 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> Arelis called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Dave2> ok, that was exciting.
<ubotu> dutchie86 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Hobbsee> interesting that it's detected it as a netsplit
<Amaranth> Whoa
<Seeker`> wow, I dont think I've seen an attack like that before
 * Dave2 deops himself, what with named ops being around
<Amaranth> Stupid bots were doing the exact opposite of what they should have been
<stdin> gotta love that k-line train
<Seveas> yeah
<ST47> Please be less of idiots, show some form of control over your channel, one of the largest and (seemingly) understaffed on freenode, and unban me.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Amaranth> ha
 * Hobbsee would have thought the klines were obvious enough
<Seveas> why does wikipedia keep giving cloaks to fools?
<Dave2> I +rRd, BTW, so be sure to take that off since it seems to be +m now anyway
<Amaranth> So the bot reads attacks as netsplits?
<stdin> probably because of the speed of the bots being k-lined
<Hobbsee> at one point, yes
<Seeker`> hmm, it seems like they got right past the bots
<Gary> blimey, I take more care who I give a colchester-lug cloak too
<stdin> because the bots were doing -rR rather than +rR it seems
<Amaranth> stdin: No, why they were joining
<Amaranth> Right, it was doing the opposite of what it should have been
<tomaw> you can detect netsplits by looking at the quit reason
<Amaranth> Instead of +rR and having the limit bounce them it did -rR and removed the limit :P
<Seeker`> i dont know whether the bots just slowed down the joins
<Seeker`> Amaranth: While they were joining, the limit was going up by 11 every 30 seconds or so
<stdin> how come they didn't call ops in #ubuntu, only -ops-monitor (where they are all muted)?
<Amaranth> heh, good question
<Seveas> --- Seveas sets ban on *!*@200.217.*
<Hobbsee> here we are again...
<Amaranth> why are they muted anyway?
<Seveas> they're back
<Amaranth> Seveas: Do you have a /panic trigger or something?
<Seveas> neh
<Amaranth> you should get one :)
<ompaul> watch the ban list
<stdin> I think the floodbots are in shock now, they didn't see the mass-join
<Seveas> <ST47> Can you please be less of a hardheaded fool and begin to comprehend that #ubuntu is, apart from being horribly vulnerable, completely understaffed, and needs +J?
 * Hobbsee did have a /help
 * Hobbsee has lost it
<stdin> wow, they just won't quit...
<Seeker`> seems to be a pretty determined attack
<Seveas> <ST47> It's actually quite simple, even a mostly blind up such as yourself could save the channel so much hell
<Gary> he seems like a nice person
<Hobbsee> have you pointed out that we *do* use a +J
<Amaranth> Err, no we don't
<Amaranth> That's what FloodBot is for
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: it isn't +J at the moment
<Amaranth> We tried +J and failed
<Seeker`> but, as far as I can see, it just slows down the join rate to ~ 11 every 30 seconds or so
<Hobbsee> oh, i thought the bots were using +J
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: No, they use +l
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> thought they used both
<Amaranth> Perhaps we could just ban all of argentina?
<Seeker`> I *think* the change the limit to number of users +11 if the number of users in the channel has a net change of 4 within a minute
<Hobbsee> am
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: *grin*
<Amaranth> I don't know anyone from there
<Amaranth> 3 people from one machine just joined
<Hobbsee> Seveas: these multiple people joining every few minutes, from different hosts, is worrying me.  i think this is their next attack
<Hobbsee> i think they've realised that the others arent really working
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yes it's worrying indeed...
<Hobbsee> ther'es another 2
<Amaranth> amidaniel is getting annoying
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<Seeker`> what is a amidaniel doing?
<stdin> being a busy-body
<Hobbsee> whack-a-mole on a global scale
<Hobbsee> train's filling up awful fast.
<Seveas> choo choo
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Amaranth> ST47 is bothering me now
<Seveas> he's an annoying prick
<Amaranth> Trying to explain how +J is a cure-all
<Seveas> who thinks he knows everything
<stdin> let him know that you have considered his advice carefully, but don't care :)
<Amaranth> I've basically said that 3 times now
<Hobbsee> Seveas: it looks like there are some more getting caught in -unregged, if you care about them
<Seeker`> just tell him that he can run his channel how he likes, but leave the running of ubuntu to the ubuntu ops
<Seveas> I ditched the -r
<stdin> floodbots have been quiet for about 30mins now, seems the attack was too much for them
<Seeker`> thats bad
<ompaul> Dec 02 12:55:09 *       FloodBot1 sets mode -r #ubuntu
<ompaul> Dec 02 12:55:09 *       FloodBot1 sets mode -R #ubuntu
<ompaul> Dec 02 12:56:01 *       FloodBot1 sets channel limit to 1302
<ompaul> Dec 02 12:56:25 <FloodBot1>     !netsplit
<ompaul> Dec 02 12:56:25 *       FloodBot1 removes user limit
<ompaul> Dec 02 13:48:09 *       FloodBot1 sets channel limit to 1198
<ompaul> Dec 02 13:50:13 *       FloodBot1 sets channel limit to 1192
<ompaul> it is 13:57 my time
<ompaul> so that looks okay - it got into a netsplit thing and then dropped limit with the amount of parts
<ompaul> LjL, ^^ you might want to look at the interaction there - overall I am happy enough, when it gets to be too much it defaults in a sensible way
<LjL> ompaul, been reading some logs, so there was an attack and the bots behaved kind of questionably (at least, from what i can see so far, it seems like they behaved a bit questionably), could you summarize what happened? logs are useful when you know what you're looking for
<ompaul> LjL, ehh let me find something useful for you]
<LjL> ompaul, note i *do* have logs of all channels and of the bots as well, just need to put the pieces together
<Hobbsee> constant botnets.
<ompaul> LjL, at your time 12:51 we had slow joining bots
<LjL> ompaul: (i can start with saying: the assumption of a !netsplit might have been sane, what was *not* sane was calling "!ops | mass join" like 50 times)
<ompaul> LjL, from there
<LjL> 12:51? my time is utc *plus* one :)
<ompaul> LjL, did not notice that lots of time
<ompaul> LjL, I know your time
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> my time
<ompaul> 12:51
<LjL> ompaul, that's because they're doing it in #ubuntu-ops-monitor and they're muted there, so unless you're opped, you won't see that (and ubotu ignores it as well)
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> 13:51
<LjL> yeah 13:51 is more matching with my logs
<ompaul> LjL, I'll drop in there if it is of use going forward
<LjL> ompaul, sure, they give a couple of warnings and stuff (or at least they did when one of them was opped... not they aren't, but i forgot to remove the mute =)
<ompaul> LjL, what I liked was the bot standing off at 13:56 but I think the recovery time was too long
<ompaul> assume that 10 mins game iis over
<ompaul> also a good assumption is that if you see klined we can remove bans in #ubuntu
<ompaul> hash up and mash up the ips
<LjL> ompaul, that's a bit too complicated to implement now
<ompaul> that is where it could beat the humans
<ompaul> LjL, no worries
<Hobbsee> a lot of them joined from multiple IP's
<Hobbsee> er, from teh same IP's
<LjL> ompaul, about recovery times, PM
<ompaul> call it feed back
<LjL> Hobbsee: bot has no notion of hostname
<Hobbsee> it would be good if it could parse for 2+ connections from the same host
<Hobbsee> well, even 3+ would do
<Hobbsee> no one has any legit reason running more than 2 connections
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you need to make a white list in that case for himself thats one
<ompaul> :)
<Hobbsee> ompaul: well, there would be a few, yeah
<Hobbsee> ompaul: excluding those who run bots, there isnt.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: besides, i thought the bots were cloaked
<ompaul> Hobbsee, yeap well you can't discount that someone will not get a cloak to flood the channel
<Hobbsee> ompaul: bot cloaks are hard to get
<ompaul> Hobbsee, and as a bot master I am going to reg them as bots?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: no, not those bots.  i meant LjL's bots, and ubotu and clones.
<Hobbsee> official ubuntu bots
<ompaul> okay
<LjL> Hobbsee, clone detection is something i could probably add in
<Hobbsee> LjL: *nod*
<ompaul> LjL, that would be useful - set limit of 3 to react to I think
<effie_jayx> I need some help
<effie_jayx> I need to close down a channel
<effie_jayx> or at least have it redirect to ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> #ubuntu-ve-offtopic...
<PriceChild> ok cool
<PriceChild> *finds wiki page*
<PriceChild> ah you're not contact
<effie_jayx> I am not
<effie_jayx> where ?
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you make effie_jayx contact in #ubuntu-ve-offtopic please? (he is contact for -ve)
<effie_jayx> today is election day
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, once nal changes that, you need to /msg chanserv identify #ubuntu-ve-offtopic, then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<effie_jayx> and some guys started the channel to discuss politics in the channel
<effie_jayx> since  I was explicit about no potlitics
<effie_jayx> they though... hey
<effie_jayx> let's register an offtopic and talk there
<PriceChild> tell them to move out of #ubuntu/#ubuntu-ve namespace.
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> I have
<LjL> effie_jayx, they can do that, just not in an #ubuntu* channel...
<effie_jayx> LjL,  but they registers the ubuntu-ve-offtopic just to talk politics
<LjL> indeed, they can't do that.
<effie_jayx> and politics is an ugly issue in my country
<effie_jayx> they just did
<effie_jayx> I am not contact in thaht channel
<effie_jayx> so I can't have it redirect to #ubuntu-ve
<PriceChild> You've just got to be patient for nalioth I'm afraid.
<LjL> effie_jayx, i cannot help you right now
<LjL> need staff
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  ok...
<effie_jayx> I'll guard the channel til then
<LjL> so will i, but there's little we can actually do
<LjL> effie_jayx: the_pumpkin opened another channel...? *scratches head*
<effie_jayx> LjL,  he says it was there
<bbartek> I just became an ubuntu member, can somebody please give me a cloack
<LjL> he's right
<LjL> bbartek: give me your launchpad address please, and make sure that 1) you have a secondary nickname set (tell me what it is), and 2) you have a valid email listed in nickserv
<bbartek> https://launchpad.net/~bart
<bbartek> secondary nick bbartek_
<PriceChild> bbartek, you've linked the two nicknames on nickserv?
<bbartek> yes
<effie_jayx> LjL,  no matter how much you try to tell em not to do things
<effie_jayx> they think the IRC is the island on the Lord of the flys
<LjL> effie_jayx, well, they're not in there, at least
<effie_jayx> LjL,  sorry to bother you with this
<LjL> not at all, we're here for this
<LjL> except, we are also in #ubuntu-irc *whistles* :P
<bbartek> LjL, is the cloack active already?
<LjL> bbartek, no, not yet, freenode staff will have to do the actual cloaking, be patient
<bbartek> OK, thank you for the info and effort
<Ximal> How do you go about posting a possible issue or bug you found ? I noticed a possible huge security flaw ... in the lamp installation for ubuntu ..
<jdong> Ximal: you can certainly discuss it here to decide whether or not it's a valid bug, but ultimately it needs to go onto Launchpad
<jdong> you can set a privacy level on there by ticking the security issue checkbox
<Ximal> Ok.. When I tried to install phpbb i first copied all the files i downloaded to a file in www/forum
<Ximal> then modded the files... config.php with -rw-rw-rw
<Ximal> once i did that i went to the proper file through my browser to begin install..
<Ximal> Once i did that i began to get errors about my mysql server..
<Ximal> Once I went for support in ubuntu... I was told there is NO password for mysql,,
<Ximal> somehow when I hit install on the /www/forum/install,php or whatever it was... the password i entered became my mysql password
<Ximal> which should not have been able to be changed by the install files from a forum installation of phpbb
<Ximal> It's the reason in the ubuntu channel , no command they gave me requiring a password would work
<Ximal> the end ?
<jdong> hmm, no idea on if that's a Ubuntu security problem or not
<jdong> it sounds to me like a configuration problem with your particular phpbb install
<Ximal> well... it's a lamp installation security issue ?
<Pici> you can ask in #ubuntu-bugs whether its bug-worthy or not
<Ximal> is it possible it's a flaw in the way phpbb tried to install and somehow in their scripting on the web-interface changed my pwd ?
<Ximal> oh ok.. heh.. didn't know the proper channel pici
<Ximal> thank you very much guys..
<Ximal> bye..
<Seveas> nalioth, what's the status on the GCF's for the council?
<jdong> Globulin Codimerization Factors.... Greatest Common Factors... Green Chloroform Fluid..... ok I give up on deciphering that
<LjL> jdong: group contact form
<jdong> ah :)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> uhm that was probably a false positive
<Pici> Yah
<PriceChild> lets see :P
<effie_jayx> nalioth, ping
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<nalioth> effie_jayx: pong
<PriceChild> *just* at the limit again..
<PriceChild> nalioth, can you give him #ubuntu-ve-offtopic please?
<nalioth> PriceChild: um, he _has_ it
<jdong> PriceChild: I think it's time for statistically sensitive join profiling :)
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  thanks
<PriceChild> nalioth, Sorry, didn't realise because nothing was said.
<nalioth> effie_jayx: you forgot what channels you have?
<PriceChild> nalioth, I think there's a cloak request up there too incase you missed it.
<PriceChild> Or are you a beast and got that one too as silent as a fish?
<nalioth> i don't see any cloak requests with my nick attached
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  heh, I don't remember it being on my list
<nalioth> if my nick isn't attached, i don't get it in the /awaylog
<jdong> PriceChild: since when were fish silent?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: /msg nickserv info effie_jayx
<PriceChild> nalioth, bbartek
<PriceChild> jdong, when's the last time you heard one call out to you?
<jdong> PriceChild: they have tree-huggers do that for them.
<jdong> PriceChild: and they are quite loud and annoying
<jdong> and intrusive
<jdong> :)
<ikonia> hi guys
<stefg> hi, just for curiosity: What is that floodbot, and what's the purpose?
<LjL> stefg: setting +l and stopping attacks.
<bbartek> PriceChild,
<LjL> jdong: statistically sensitive join profiling... you mean like plotting a distribution of how many joins there are in one minute?
<PriceChild> bbartek, ?
<bbartek> yes
<LjL> ...
<bbartek> you caaled me?
<LjL> erm no, you called PriceChild
<bbartek> PriceChild,  called me and nalioth  before
<PriceChild> bbartek, I was calling him to sort out your cloak.
<bbartek> ow, sorry misonderstud this message
<bbartek> thanks for the effort guys
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant believe Ljl hasnt strangled that guy yet.
<LjL> i kick innocent people to make up for the lack of strangling
<LjL> beware
<Jack_Sparrow> Everyone..  take care, see you all tomorrow.  Thanks for the fine work
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Go ahead kick me if it makes you feel better... I was leaving anyhow
<bbartek> thx for the cloack, it's ok now :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: thanks for the little input ;)
 * Pici shakes his head
<Kagar> I'm sorry Pici
<Pici> You dont need to apoligize to me, you broke the rules, not my rules.
<Kagar> I hadn't realized completely what I was doing
<Kagar> But, how long is the banishment?
<Pici> 24 hours.
<Kagar> All right.
<Kagar> Then I shall see you in 24 hours.
<Kagar> mmm
<macogw> if i'm an ubuntu member, how do i get the member cloak?
<LjL> macogw, please tell me your launchpad URL, and make sure you have a secondary nickname set (tell me which) and a valid email in nickserv
<macogw> https://edge.launchpad.net/~maco.m
<macogw> um how do i see what i have set in nickserv? that was a while ago
<nalioth> Freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup macogw
<LjL> macogw: /ns info macogw
<macogw> ok then i have macogw and macogw_
<macogw> and the email address is macoafi@gmail
<LjL> macogw: thank you, you will receive a cloak shortly
<macogw> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-24
<LjL> it's snowing!
<jrib> LjL: liar
<jrib> I looked out my window and everything
<jrib> if anyone wants to deal with trolls, they are in #ubuntu.  I'm kind of busy
<jrib> I'm banning them.  If they want they can appeal here
<jrib> and their common channel seems to be #roro or #rubyonrails
<jussi01> Hello all
<jrib> hi jussi01
<jussi01> hi jrib - all sorted with those trolls?
<jrib> jussi01: they seem to have stopped though I'm pretty sure trolldar was part of the group but stopped after I warned
<jussi01> jrib: good outcome then...
<bazhang> need an operator in #k
<bazhang> mahdialsholi spamming
<nalioth> and he's left
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and back
<tritium> bazhang: you taking care of #ubuntu-juvenile for a bit?  I've had my share.
<bazhang> tritium, taking care? hehe
<tritium> Well, I see you're working on netyire ;)
<bazhang> more liking staunching the flood for a moment
<tritium> hehe
<bazhang> they stop for ten seconds if that
<tritium> Yeah.  I'm trying to remember why I am even in there...
<bazhang> <mahdialsholi> #ubuntu-devel  <--watch this guy wreak havoc there
<bazhang> now in #ubuntu-laptop
<tritium> Whoa...launchpad is down for scheduled maintenance.
<bazhang> <mahdialsholi> i waana see channel list
<bazhang> from PM
<Flannel> There's an #ubuntu-laptop?
<tritium> Yes, for the laptop testing team.
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> Makes sense
<bazhang> ugh cross-posters ftl
<Flannel> Hmmm, floodbots seem quiet in -monitor
<stdin> they are less verbose now
<Tm_T> good morning, kids
<ikonia> morning
<ikonia> eyeballs on hackubuntu pleae
<werdnum> Hmm.. why am I being redirected here?
<werdnum> Trying to join #ubuntu...
<Flannel> let me look
<Flannel> werdnum: Because you were being inapproprate in #ubuntu, and we'd like to make sure it won't happen again
<werdnum> Flannel: I don't remember doing anything in particular. Would you like to discuss it in private?
<Flannel> 2008-11-17T01:30:39 <werdnum> !that_dead_hooker_in_the_bathroom
<werdnum> oops.
<werdnum> oh, that.
 * werdnum shrugs.
<werdnum> For a first offence, a ban for that seems a little extreme.
<werdnum> OTOH
<werdnum> I will try to be a bit more family-friendly with jokes in the channel.
<Flannel> It wasn't a ban, it was a forward to here, since you left almost immediately
<Tm_T> werdnum: also don't use public away =)
<Flannel> werdnum: Are you familiar with our IRC guidelines?
<werdnum> Flannel: I've probably read them at some point or other.
<Flannel> werdnum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> Go ahead and give them a look now, so we won't have this issue in the future.
<werdnum> I've been a Wikimedia operator, and usually that kind of thing results in a private message like "We'd prefer you kept your jokes a bit more tasteful"
<Flannel> werdnum: Again, you left almost immediately: 
<Flannel> 2008-11-17T01:30:39 <werdnum> !that_dead_hooker_in_the_bathroom
<Flannel> 2008-11-17T01:30:42 <werdnum> damn.
<Flannel> 2008-11-17T01:30:43 *** werdnum (werdnum!n=andrew@wikimedia/Werdna) has left #ubuntu ()
<werdnum> yeah, I don't usually idle in high-traffic channels like #ubuntu :)
<werdnum> My leaving wasn't intended to avoid scrutiny or whatever, if that's what you're implying.
<werdnum> (and you can always private message people when they leave the channel)
<werdnum> Anyway, I've undertaken to keep not-so-family-friendly jokes out of the channel. Could you remove the forward, please?
<Flannel> You've read the guidelines?
<werdnum> I have,
<Flannel> Alright.  I trust we won't have any further issues then.  Go ahead and try joining
<werdnum> Thank you.
<elkbuntu> you should point out that it's useless to stop him if we deal with him silently, as it makes it look like it's ok since there's nothing to indicate to everyone else that it's not.
<elkbuntu> grrrrr
<elkbuntu> right, so that explains why drkneecap is also a pain
<Myrtti> waffle time
<ikonia> is it common knowledge that ebox is borked on 8.10 ?
<elkbuntu> ebox?
<elkbuntu> oh, the eee desktop thingie?
<ikonia> yes the ubuntu replacment for webmin
<elkbuntu> oh
<ikonia> !exob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exob
<ikonia> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ikonia> seems odd that we are pushing it yet it's in a dependency loop 
<bazhang> Ximal, how may we help you
<Ximal> I have an issue with another user who has chanserv operator control
<ikonia> yes, I've just forwarded you here
<bazhang> Ximal, that is an operator
<Ximal> bazhang you know i do NOT harrass normally anyone or ask out of context or topic questions.. 
<bazhang> Ximal, and you were removed righteously
<ikonia> no-one said you harrassed anyone
<Ximal> so he should have taken it to pm insteadof publicly hrrasingly ...
<ikonia> you where politly requested to not ask offtopic questions
<bazhang> <Ximal> I find it disrespectful and untasteful and very very hard for us..
<bazhang> offtopic is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Ximal: all you had to do was say "ok, no problem" and not ask offtopic questions, 
<bazhang> and you are well aware of that.
<ikonia> no-one harrassed you, it was a polite request
<Ximal> and i politely asked you not to disrespect me in public... i merely needed one help... nottomention right before u kicked me i tried to say ok.. topic dropped
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> you started ranting
<Ximal> if you control everything everyone says in that channel ... canonical won't go far.. not in my country... we have freedom of speech..
<bazhang> that is simply not the case Ximal 
<ikonia> and asking someone to not ask offtopic questions is no disrespecting someone
<bazhang> Ximal, this is not your country.
<Ximal> so have a great day... and thank u for all that u guys have done... but i won't stand for that ... tobreak my rights... 
<ikonia> ok, bye
<Ximal> no it isn't.. but thisserver is host to all countries
<bazhang> Ximal, there are certain guidelines you need to abide by in #ubuntu.
<jussio1> am I allowed to say "LOL"?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> I'm thinking it 
<ikonia> massive overreaction
<ikonia> think he wanted a fight
<jussio1> particularly at: [12:52] <Ximal> if you control everything everyone says in that channel ... canonical won't go far.. not in my country... we have freedom of speech..
<bazhang> was trying for it imo
<bazhang> just got a PM from Ximal
<ikonia> really
<bazhang> saying that he wont support OSS if his freedom of speech is violated
<ikonia> futher ranting no doubt
<ikonia> no problem
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> looking at what he contributes in other channels "how do I login" style questions, won't be a masive loss
<ikonia> and he's acting stupid if he damns all open source projects due to a disagrement with the ubuntu project
<bazhang> kieko seems to be taking the hard way with whatever he is trying to do
<ikonia> he wants a java app that has to run in a terminal, so he has to launch a terminal, then launch the java command within it
<ikonia> quite straight forward
<ikonia> but he keeps just putting the java line on teh launcher, which has no controlling terminal, so exits
<bazhang> but it has been explained many times
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> and now he's getting a bit sarcastic/caustic
<ikonia> autoexec in #ubuntu -pm'ing me for private help getting a bit of atttiude when I said no
<ikonia> just a heads up
<bazhang> k
<Tm_T> 1335.55 < juanantonio> Hello. Is there someone to help me with mount error that I never had
<ikonia> don't just stand there....help the man
<Tm_T> ikonia: how to help with error he never had?
<ikonia> duh
<ikonia> get with it
<Tm_T> sorry ):
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm at uni, should go to next lecture now
<ikonia> so your running away /
<Tm_T> indeed I am
 * Tm_T hides
<ikonia> good good, glad thats on record ;~)
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<ikonia> ?
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti preemptively
<Myrtti> I think Ximal's issue could have been taken care of better
<ikonia> Myrtti: really 
<ikonia> expand
<Myrtti> but what's done is done
<ikonia> not at all, in what way could be improved
 * Myrtti tries to multitask between a skype call to Columbia and IRC
<elkbuntu> oh so it was still alive... i couldnt see any of the recent lines. silly mirggi
<ikonia> yup, alive and kicking
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> the time difference between Colombia (Columbia?) and Finland is a bummer
<Myrtti> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/meeting-planner-times.aspx?&L0=FI&L1=CO&L2=&L3=&L4=&Day=23&Mon=11&Y=2008
<Myrtti> anyway
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: thanks for joining
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: I wanted to explain to you the reason for moderating your own language and how it doesn't matter if you have a job or not
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: showing emotion in #ubuntu is fine, no-one is trying to stop you doing that, everytone is human.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: but you don't need to use or suggest the use of bad language to show your frustration. 
<Chaotic_Descent> I can understand courtesy, but not censoring of emotion.
<ikonia> no-one is censoring emotion
<ikonia> the user of swear words, or suggesting the use of swear words is not an emotion
<ikonia> these are the guidlines of the channel
<ikonia> !coc > Chaotic_Descent 
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent, please see my private message
<ikonia> it woudl be appriciated if you could glance through them 
<ikonia> if you can follow the theme of these guidelines it may provent any issues with the channel in the future
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: hopefully that seems reasonable to you and expalins a little more about trying to keep the tone of the channel "family friendly"
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: does that make sense ?
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know. I haven't had time to read it yet. although I'm sure it's the same as every other rules and thingie thing which is general except possibly where it might be specific which most places aren't but I'll look in a minute and I can only type and read so fast.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: I know your active in #ubuntu at the moment, but if you could please just drop a note to say you understand and your comfortable with what I've said that would be most appriciated
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... what happened to the rest of my text?
<ikonia> I didn't see you type anything
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know. I haven't had time to read it yet. 
<Chaotic_Descent> although I'm sure it's the same as every other rules and thingie thing which is general 
<Chaotic_Descent> except possibly where it might be specific which most places aren't 
<ikonia> sorry I didn't expect you to have read it yet, more just the concept of what I was sayuing
<Chaotic_Descent> but I'll look in a minute and I can only type and read so fast.
<ikonia> it's just a guideline of what's acceptable, nothing set in stone
<ikonia> I'm using it to explain why using the bad language, or suggesting it is not needed or really wanted
<ikonia> if you could read it in your own time that would be most appriciated as you seemed keen to discuss it in #ubuntu and I didn't want to discuss this in the main room with you
<Chaotic_Descent> I can understand censoring words poorly as being ineffective... like when you use characters that look similar to the letters they're hiding, or you leave a few real letters so people can tell what the word is... but that even something as vague as /me swears. seems pretty extreme.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent you don't need to swear
<ikonia> the channel doesn't care if you /me swears or not
<ikonia> so don't do it
<Chaotic_Descent> Whatever... I shouldn't be on IRC. or maybe the internet. or in public. :S
<ikonia> no-one said that
<ikonia> I'm just trying to make you aware of the guidelines #ubuntu requires from it's users
<ikonia> if you can't be in a channel without implying swear words, then that is your problem to resolve, but for #ubuntu -it's not needed
<Chaotic_Descent> I disagree with your interpretation of the rules, but I dunno. I hear you, but I don't know... whatever.
<ikonia> well, I assume you agree to keep with the spirit of what I'm suggesting
<ikonia> it doesn't really matter if you agree with it or not to that extent, more a case that you agree to abide by it
<Chaotic_Descent> yeah I figured. :S
<ikonia> good good, just checking your fine with it
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know, but it's irrelevant.
<ikonia> not it's not
<ikonia> it's important you agree to abide by it
<Chaotic_Descent> no, I meant whether I'm fine with it is irrelevant.
<ikonia> of course
<Chaotic_Descent> there's really only one option... not be around. take a time out voluntarily or it will be mandatory.
<Myrtti> erm.
<Chaotic_Descent> it's true. you can't sit there at the computer while you're raging mad.
<Chaotic_Descent> You need to stop everything you're doing and pull yourself away from the situation.
<ikonia> who ?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm not very good at that. bleh. I hate ending on a down note.
<ikonia> if you feel burnt out, take a walk 
<Chaotic_Descent> the royal we. :> the one who's raging mad, obviously.
<Chaotic_Descent> the one who was swearing.
<ikonia> that seems litke a good option, walk away for 10 minutes, and have a drink or something to relax you
<Tm_T> ikonia: water or tea, no alcohol in irc (;)
<ikonia> of corse
<ikonia> course
<Myrtti> I always do my prayers when I'm burnt out in IRC ;-)
 * Pici plays games
<ikonia> Pici: I'm with you
<Chaotic_Descent> ah well... I don't know... anything.
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell Chaotic_Descent about prayer
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent, please see my private message
<Chaotic_Descent> right... I don't need to say... anything.
<Myrtti> that's what I do :-)
<Myrtti> I take a deep breath, say my prayers and play few rounds of same gnome
<Myrtti> or fiddle with my .emacs or .zshrc :-D
<Chaotic_Descent> I wish I had things I could do that had innate abilities to alter my mood and attitude and whatnot. 
<ikonia> well Chaotic_Descent I think we've got the idea now, I appriciate you coming into this channel to discuss it, your welcome to part and of course I'll stop distracting you from ubuntu
<Chaotic_Descent> relaxing... energizing... nope. that's why I'm awake at 10am without sleep and trying to learn PHP and MySQL.
<Chaotic_Descent> right... I don't need to say anything.
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening
 * ikonia $10 says he can't hold his tounge
<ikonia> but I'm opinh
<ikonia> hopingh
<ikonia> hoping even
<Myrtti> genii: moin
<genii> Myrtti: Moin :)
<ikonia> coffee ?
 * genii puts on a giant new urn of strong coffee
<ikonia> urn, what a great word
<genii> One of those huge stainless steel ones with the metal mesh basket for the coffee grinds :)
<Myrtti> AND NOW FOR SOME REFRESHMENTS!
<Myrtti> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/11/24/everyone-loves-a-slinky-kitteh/
<Pici> Myrtti: Have you seen: http://www.365tomorrows.com/08/18/lolcats/ ?
<Myrtti> LOLZ
<Pici> :)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (alice_)
<ubottu> sinuc called the ops in #ubuntu (doesthatnowhighlightyouall?)
<Pici> ...
<nickrud> Myrtti, you should send alice to -offtopic ;)
<ikonia> sorry Myrtti lag
<nickrud> too late
<Myrtti> ikonia: heads or tails?
<ikonia> I'll remove now
<Myrtti> :-D
<ikonia> Myrtti: if you install phone apps to the SD card where do they get installed, I just stuck putty on my phone and can't find where it installed to on the memory card
<Myrtti> you should get the icon somewhere
<Myrtti> but if else fails, it should be on tools - memory
<Myrtti> or something of the sort
<Myrtti> (my phone is in Finnish)
<LjjjL> my phone is in english
<LjjjL> the first thing i always do on a phone i buy is to switch it to english...
<ikonia> can't find the darn thing
<LjjjL> i hate translations they're mostly silly
<LjjjL> ikonia: what are you looking for?
<ikonia> tools -> installation -> putty
<LjjjL> ikonia: aren't apps in tools -> *applications*?
<LjjjL> although i renamed that anyway
<ikonia> I don't have applications
<ikonia> I have tools installations
<LjjjL> or Installed Apps or something
<ikonia> just moved it to tools -> communication
<ikonia> so I know where it is
<Myrtti> LjjjL: mmm, well, Nokia has always had Finnish as an option, and probably also done by a native without translating
<LjjjL> then i still don't know what you're looking for...
<Myrtti> so Finnish in mobile phones is a natural choice for me
<ikonia> LjjjL i was looking for where the putty installer dumped putty
<LjjjL> Myrtti: they've also always had italian as an option, although i suspect it *is* translated...
<LjjjL> Myrtti: but italian is clumsy, some phrases become too long and have to be abbreviated in ways i don't like
<LjjjL> also, programs are often only in english
<LjjjL> and i don't like to have a mixture of languages on my systems
<LjjjL> (that goes for windows and linux too)
<Myrtti> well, in my case it's always about what language was the language I learned to use the system with
<Myrtti> Windows has to be in Finnish, Adobe / Macromedia products in English
<Myrtti> same with Ubuntu
<LjjjL> i go to great lengths to get English versions of Windows when i have to use it...
<LjjjL> actually, doing Italian translations of Ubuntu is something i could and probably should help with... but i would be much more motivated if i actually *used* Italian versions of stuff to begin with
<ikonia> LjjjL: your language skills are too good not to be used
<LjjjL> ikonia: well it doesn't take a degree in languages to use an OS in any case
<ikonia> no, but your fluent in multiple languages
<LjjjL> stuff is always in the same places, if you paid attention to it you'd notice you probably don't actually look at the words on your menus etc
<LjjjL> not really, i'm fluent in italian and in written english
<LjjjL> knowledge of other languages is very patchy
<Myrtti> LjjjL: I translate software to Finnish even if I don't use them in Finnish
<Myrtti> as it's about the only thing I *can* do
<Myrtti> apart from being a non-pushy open source zealot
<Myrtti> and rambling on irc
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about non-pushy zealots
<LjjjL> Myrtti: same here, *but* i'm lazy.
<Myrtti> genii: "use emacs, vim, whatever rocks your boat. use comodo edit, if that's more of your thing. or Dreamweaver. Just as long as you know what you're doing, and get your work done in a way that suits you best"
<Myrtti> I'm awfully utilitarian and sensible person.
<Myrtti> "if you use emacs, I can help you with that"
<Myrtti> (that's the zealot part)
<genii> :)
<Myrtti> oh, and it's Komodo Edit, not comodo edit.
 * Pici is signing up for UDS, anyone else here going?
<ikonia> Pici: I'd love to but would need a ticket to the states
<Myrtti> I'll be on the European UDS
<Myrtti> anyone else here going ;-)
<ikonia> Myrtti: what's teh details
<Myrtti> "sometime in the first half of 2009, in Europe"
<ikonia> well, that narrows it down
<Myrtti> foodzor
<Myrtti> UGAAAAHHHHH
<Myrtti> horrrrrrible coffee
<genii> Where?
<Myrtti> in my mug
 * genii swaps Myrtti's horrible coffee for a nice strong batch instead
<Myrtti> http://thismight.be/offensive/uploads/2008/11/23/image/248513_Cobblestone%20path.gif
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<mneptok> Grue-mba
<LjjjL> hey, floodbot says "dasmaze" was banned and is evading... is he?
<ikonia> can't see any reason why floodbadots thinks dasmaze is evading
<ikonia> ip is fine, nick is fine, ident is fine
<Pici> ikonia: Because Myrtti banned *!*n=alice@*.adsl.alicedsl.de
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> THE BOTS ARE WRONG THEN
<Pici> YES
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://irc-galleria.net/view.php?nick=Dragondejavu&image_id=28711561
<maxbaldwin> someone's joining #ubuntu and using !list repeatedly
<maxbaldwin> on different clients
<maxbaldwin> (n=gerry@host146-143-dynamic.44-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it).
<maxbaldwin> (n=opera@host146-143-dynamic.44-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it).
<maxbaldwin> etc.
<ikonia> what nick ?
<Myrtti> changes
<maxbaldwin> yeah.
<ikonia> ahh ferri
<maxbaldwin> ferri
<Myrtti> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maxbaldwin> Yrreg
<maxbaldwin> etc
<Myrtti> hmmmm.
<ikonia> I'll keep an eye on it
<maxbaldwin> thanks.
<Myrtti> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Myrtti> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Myrtti> I think list should be aliased to that ;-)
<LjL> WHO SAYS MY BOTS ARE WRONG
<ikonia> Pici: did Pici did 
<ikonia> no me
<ikonia> not me
<LjL> picididpicididpidiciddidipic
<LjL> nice tonguetwister
<Pici> LjL: Myrtti did!
<Tm_T> Pici: LIES!
<Myrtti> @bansearch alice_
<Myrtti> well?!
 * Myrtti kicks ubottu
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @bansearch alice_
<ubottu> Match: *!*n=alice@*.adsl.alicedsl.de by Myrtti in #ubuntu on Nov 24 2008 15:47:41 (ID: 7243)
<Myrtti> pft.
<Myrtti> QED
<mneptok> Alice pressed against the wall so she can see the door. In case the laughing strangers crawl and crush the petals on the floor. Alice in her party dress, she thanks you kindly, so serene. She needs you like she needs her tranqs; to tell her that the world is clean.
<DJones> in case anybody hadn't noticed, andersonx is in #ubuntu and has posted sudo rm -f / 3 times in the last few minutes
<mneptok> DJones: taken care of. thanks.
<DJones> no probs
<Myrtti> meh
<mneptok> so, the primary reason i think Ursinha is sexy is that .... OH! HEY! hi there!
<mneptok> O:)
<Ursinha> hauhauhauhauha
<Ursinha> lol
 * mneptok invited Ursinha here so she can keep an eye on people like andersonx that are also idling in #ubuntu-br
<Ursinha> mneptok, what could I do about that misbehaving user?
<mneptok> ban him?
<Ursinha> besides banning him from #ubuntu-br?
<mneptok> that's all
<Ursinha> fair enough :)
<PriceChild> mneptok: that nick spelt correctly? I don't see it.
<mneptok> PriceChild: gone now
<mneptok> PriceChild: he dropped a few "rm -rf /"s into #ubuntu, and then left. he stayed for another 10m or so in #ubuntu-br.
<PriceChild> bah yes, saw that earlier but "forgot"/
 * mneptok then called the Canonical Brazilian Cavalry
<PriceChild> trumpets?
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<mneptok> yes. the plastic, futbol variety
<Ursinha> lol
 * Myrtti starts to bounce a ball against the wall
<LjL> Myrtti: but will it ever reach the wall?
<Myrtti> *ponk* *ponk* *TSUF*
<LjL> it will have to do half the distance first...
<Pici> Like in 'The Great Escape'?
<LjL> then it will certainly need to do half of the distance from where we left it, before the wall
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<Myrtti> *ponk* *ponk* *TSUF*
<LjL> Myrtti: your so-called ball bouncing is an illusion of motion.
<LjL> ILLUSION.
<Myrtti> LjL: when have you last counted your fingers?
<Myrtti> there's supposed to be five of them on each hand
<Myrtti> not six
<Myrtti> *ponk* *ponk* *TSUF*
<LjL> Myrtti: but one of them is in my nose...
<Myrtti> LjL: oh.
<Myrtti> *ponk* *ponk* *TSUF*
<Pici> Myrtti is the new Steve McQueen?
<Myrtti> I'm just bored
<Myrtti> @now Bogota
<ubottu> Current time in America/Bogota: November 24 2008, 15:43:43 - Next meeting: Server Team in 19 hours 16 minutes
<Ursinha> @now Recife
<ubottu> Current time in America/Recife: November 24 2008, 17:44:58 - Next meeting: Server Team in 19 hours 15 minutes
<Ursinha> sweet
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * mneptok tosses sleeping pills in Myrtti's mouth
<Myrtti> I feel old.
<Myrtti> A friend of mine commented the sentence "Chinese Democracy sucks!!!11" with "yeah, a friend of mine who lives in China told me he's been forced to use only gtalk because Skype was just recently blocked..."
<Myrtti> and I just want to scream "NO YOU TWIT! NO NO NO! not *that* Chinese Democracy!"
<mneptok> Myrtti: but ... but ... FREE DR PEPPER!
<Myrtti> (I've not heard the album, the opinion it sucks wasn't mine)
<PriceChild> There's only one kind of chinese democracy?
 * Myrtti looks at PriceChild, looks at mneptok and stares PriceChild again
<Myrtti> ARGH
<Myrtti> I'll go and buy a walking cane tomorrow
<Myrtti> but seriously, my brain hurts.
<Myrtti> ATTENTION PLEASE: Please check and clear your banlist at #ubuntu!
<Myrtti> there's currently 381, yes, three hundred eighty one bans there.
<LjL> a few of us checked ours yesterday
<jdong> IT'S OVER 9000 wait no it isn't.
<Myrtti> I'm just doing a list with who has most bans at #ubuntu.
<LjL> uh...
<Ursinha> do you have problems with op criteria to ban people on #ubuntu?
<LjL>      19 ikonia
<LjL>      22 Pici
<LjL>      23 FloodBot3
<LjL>      24 reynolds.freenode.net
<LjL>      35 FloodBot2
<LjL>      35 jrib
<LjL>      42 ompaul
<LjL>      75 LjL
<Pici> yay, hilights
<LjL> it basically took my client longer to output it than to actually do the listing :P
<LjL> Pici: yes, i know. you can kick me if you want.
<Pici> nah
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76590/
<LjL> Myrtti: you're late.
<Myrtti> but I have more entries
<LjL> Myrtti: i can have them too, i just thought i wouldn't highlight *everyone*.
<Myrtti> and I didn't highlight people
<LjL> only the worst offenders.
<LjL> Myrtti: but i *wanted* to highlight some.
<Myrtti> but as we can see, there's plenty of bans from floodbots and too old bans to be on the banlists
<Myrtti> too old bans to be there by names of the banners
<Myrtti> ie. by *.freenode.net
<LjL> i would *not* remove the freenode.net bans, mostly.
<LjL> most of them are pretty important.
<Myrtti> should these be reviewed?
<Myrtti> check if they're on the bantracker, atleast
<LjL> Myrtti: there are some that should just be left there. there are others that can probably be removed... since ChanServ would automatically reinstate them on a join, anyway.
<Myrtti> also, should someone check ompaul's bans?
<LjL> they're weird as they're mostly bans on ident or nick.
<LjL> when *i* ban on ident or nick, that's generally a serious ban. don't know about ompaul's.
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> I'll check the first ten that are still there according to bantracker
<LjL> i'd start by removing old banforwards to #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> when one banforwards to #ubuntu-ops, it's generally a lesser sin
<LjL> jrib has a few of them for instance, and they're old
<LjL> ikonia's got some too
<Myrtti> we're now down to 375
<LjL> well, those were my own bans that i feel comfortable removing. i generally don't remove bans that are newer than a month
<LjL> i suppose i can make an exception if we really need slots that badly.
<Myrtti> I think that's good
<Myrtti> ie. no need now
<Myrtti> most of ompauls bans seem to be legit
<Myrtti> atleast those by ident or nick
<Myrtti> those with ip address I'm not sure of
<LjL> Myrtti, many of them are clearly done with the chanserv script, so they're redundant (ban both on ident and nick). perhaps the ones on the nick can be removed and only the ident ones left.
<Myrtti> LjL: otoh, those are also those I'd regard as permabans...
<LjL> Myrtti: well, a permban is technically one that's in chanserv...
<LjL> but yes, somewhat
<LjL> still, leaving the ident ones would mostly work to "remember" them
 * Myrtti considers firing xchat
<Myrtti> OMG I just got a sudden urge for a strawberry ice popsicle with chocolate...
<Myrtti> ;___;
<LjL> Myrtti: tell you what, i remove the ones on nicknames and log a BT comment for each of them, saying that they're still active on the ident and were just removed for technical reasons
<Myrtti> LjL: mm, sounds good
<LjL> Myrtti: on second thought though... at the end of the day, that's just 5 bans
<Myrtti> I had a thought. It escaped me
<LjL> pici, we have a *mute* on 83.230 now...?
<LjL> that's why the ones i've seen lately didn't talk...
<Pici> LjL: It been like that for quite a while
<LjL> Pici: what was wrong with my redirect to #ubuntu-graylist?
<Pici> LjL: I forget why it was changed/removed
<LjL> Pici: if we want them to "have a chance", at least -graylist tells them what's going on... even a ban makes things clear (although it won't let them know where to go ask), but a mute probably doesn't even let them see they're speaking in vain...?
<Pici> LjL: Go ahead and change it.
 * Myrtti yawns and decides to give up
<Myrtti> good night
<Pici> Goodnight Myrtti 
<Pici> 12:48 <Pici> Hmm.. Werent we forwarding the 83.230 crowd to #ubuntu-greylist ?                                                             
<Pici> 12:49 <Pici> I've re-muted it for now. 
<Pici> from my -ops logs before I enabled timestamps that actually help
<LjL> ok
<LjL> Pici: was probably the result of an indiscriminate bans spring cleaning :>
<Pici> LjL: My logs say it was ompaul, but you're right, it looks like he was just doing some cleaning of bans.
<LjL> Pici: right, when ompaul starts with the spring cleanings, there's no stopping him
<LjL> stdin, undesired behavior here...
<LjL> [00:40:56] <LjL> !gparted > NoIdeaMan    (NoIdeaMan, see the private message from ubottu) this is such a partitioning tool
<LjL> [00:40:58] <ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-25
<ubottu> n8tuser called the ops in #ubuntu (zateam_)
<tritium> Well, that was interesting
<LjL> welcome to zero tolerance mode.
<LjL> i tell them to stop, i tell them where the right place to discuss it is.
<LjL> they don't listen. they get banned.
<nickrud> nazi ;P
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops zateam_ zateam and dragoniz3r probably trolling in tandem, and not listening to several warnings
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> You did the right thing.
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<Pici> My computer is out of commission until I get some new parts so I may not be active for the next few days,.
<Pici> I was looking for the part number on the fan/heatsink, but in retrospect, I should have waited replacement part in hand before removing the entire assembaly.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hmw_ said: !DNS is new DNS DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP address. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<Pici> er. no.
<ikonia> LjL: I've hopefully tidied up my own #ubuntu bans and forwards, and marked up the ones I believe should be kept so it's easier to see (best I could)
<elkbuntu> ok, how come a *jesus*@ just got in?
<elkbuntu> if we're going to exclude that nick/ident, we need to do it universally
<elkbuntu> it's i -ot... is it only #u?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I think it was decided to leave it as it's quite a common spanish name, just like mohammed is a popular muslim name
<Myrtti> WHY does my mom have to call me at the most unconvenient time
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i managed to stop mine ringing in the middle of dinner tonight by some miracle. 'I'll call you in a bit' usually means 'i'll call you in about 30 seconds, which is how long it will take for me to reach the phone'
<elkbuntu> ut tonight, i managed to interject with my current status, and she delayed by 45 mins.
<elkbuntu> (this was on IM, she IM's me to say when she's ringing, you see)
<Tm_T> hugs?
<Tm_T> jrib: no, it wasn't an invitation
<jrib> :o
<ziroday> you might want to watch fogobogo and eihm in #ubuntu
<bazhang> they seem to be teaming up
<ziroday> bazhang: thats what I though
<ziroday> a bad comedy act
<bazhang> they will be gone soon most likely
<ziroday> thanks bazhang 
<bazhang> prymal
<ikonia> ah typo
<bazhang> he and eimh are from arch-ot
<bazhang> team-trolling
<ikonia> really, not this lot again
<ikonia> this is getting to be a real problem
<bazhang> yep
<jrib> they actually discussed it in #archlinux
<jrib> did anyone ever speak to the arch ops?  This would stop if they would ban people who discussed it on their channels
<ikonia> jrib: this is old news
<ikonia> happens on a regular basis
<ikonia> I believe pricechild has tried to speak to their ops
<ikonia> but I'm not %100 on that
<bazhang> do they have an -ops channel?
<ikonia> nah
<bazhang> am in archlinux chan now.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, nalioth, wanna flex some muscle in the general #archlinux direction about trollpit channels?
<bazhang> just have to wait and see til someone is kicked I guess
<jrib> bazhang: they're listed on the channel's wiki page
<bazhang> jrib, you got a name handy?
<jrib> bazhang: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IRC_Channel#List_of_channel_operators
<bazhang> thanks jrib 
<elkbuntu> '/msg chanserv access #archlinux list' should work too
<jussio1> hello everyone
<ikonia> 4hello
 * stdin raises 1 hello with "5hello"
<jussio1> lol
<Myrtti> "1UP"
<Myrtti> I win.
 * jussio1 pokes and prods mneptok for fun....
<ikonia> a worthy prod
<jussio1> :D
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
 * jrib pokes mneptok with Myrtti while she holds The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<jrib> why can't my computer read my mind yet?  We are almost in 2009 already...
<stdin> <tech-support mode>are all the cables connected and the power on?</tech-support mode>
<Myrtti> jrib: why can't there be teleportation already? we are almost in 2009 already
<jrib> Myrtti: you don't have teleportation where you are from yet?
<jrib> get with the times
<jussio1> jrib: <IT-Crowd mode> Have you tried turning it off and on again? </IT-Crowd mode>
<jussio1> :P
<bazhang> seriously doubt the archlinux operators are going to take any steps; #archlinux is like u-ot on a bad day
 * jrib prepares his auto banforward anyone that mentions troll and #ubuntu in #archlinux* script
<LjL-Temp> jrib: what, again?
<jrib> LjL-Temp: yep
<jrib> LjL-Temp: a little more than 2 hours ago
<LjL-Temp> jrib: then start by joining that other channel, i'll restart that other script (and put it in crontab this time)
<AbortD> its not good being invited here is it?
<LjL> [14:45:05] <AbortD> yeah she wants a pickle [14:45:12] <AbortD> PICKLE [14:45:23] <LjL> AbortD: ...? [14:45:28] <AbortD> sorry [14:45:44] <AbortD> my irc does that when i come back from away
<AbortD> it does
<LjL> excuse me but... i'm supposed to believe that...?
<AbortD> ....
<AbortD> its a on return command in mIRC windows
<LjL> AbortD: it's not like i've never used mIRC
<LjL> if you don't have any silly scripts, no it's not
<LjL> if you do have silly scripts, please disable them to chat in #ubuntu
<AbortD> i did
<AbortD> sorry about that
<LjL> ok then. please, don't let this happen again.
<AbortD> no problemo
<LjL> AbortD: that's all i wanted to talk about, feel free to go back to your business
<AbortD> alright i figured i'd idle in here
<AbortD> haha
<AbortD> sorry
<LjL> what's funny?
<AbortD> hows about i leave
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops AbortD And I believe him, oh yes, a script that sends two messages in 7 seconds on return from away...
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Pici blinks
<ikonia> "lol"
<ikonia> etc
<LjL> that's an old aquaintance by the way
<ikonia> oh ?
<LjL> ikonia: i've banned him more times than you've had a breakfast i believe
<ikonia> sounds interesting
<LjL> although most of them are probably in the old bantracker
<LjL> he re-appeared just a couple of weeks ago
<LjL> was one of the serial trolls in 2006 or so
<ikonia> nice to have him back
<ikonia> welcome
<ikonia> "lol"
<ikonia> etc
<LjL> heh
<bazhang> * [eimh] (n=flatline@unaffiliated/ankthepot): Remzi  and * [fogobogo] (n=fogobogo@port-92-193-42-173.dynamic.qsc.de): fogobogo were the pair from #archlinux team-trolling earlier; no response from any operators in arch yet
<LjL> bazhang: i'm afraid i have to say that, from what i've see of #archlinux, the operators are *extremely* tolerant
<bazhang> LjL, that is putting it mildly to say the least
<bazhang> monitor and samuel seem to be the same person
<bazhang> oops
<LjL> bazhang: correct, you win no prize
<bazhang> haha
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening :)
 * bazhang gives genii some coffee
<genii> bazhang: You're my hero!
<bazhang> :)
 * genii sips contentedly
 * jussio1 cries... am I no longer the hero??
<genii> jussio1: You're in my heart, don't worry :) Good to see you found an internet connection finally 
<genii> I have to admit I'm a sucker for whoever is the coffee-bringer.... 
<jussio1> lol
<jussio1> IM off to bed soon tho... it is like 2am...
<ikonia> jussio1: get with the normal hours please
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @btlogin
<ikonia> @mark GnuBoi fedora user (silly person) known as Ujjwol_ too, fedora guys have banned him because he's a pain so now comes in here and trolls a bit. Admited knowing he was doing wrong in pm but doesn't see how it is "wrong"
<ikonia> come on ubottu 
<ikonia> @mark GnuBoi #ubuntu fedora user (silly person) known as Ujjwol_ too, fedora guys have banned him because he's a pain so now comes in here and trolls a bit. Admited knowing he was doing wrong in pm but doesn't see how it is "wrong"
<ikonia> @mark GnuBoi #ubuntu
<Myrtti> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @login#
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark GnuBoi #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark GnuBoi #ubuntu fedora user (silly person) known as Ujjwol_ too, fedora guys have banned him because he's a pain so now comes in here and trolls a bit. Admited knowing he was doing wrong in pm but doesn't see how it is "wrong"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Tm_T slaps ikonia 
<ikonia> Myrtti: nice
<Myrtti> I've got /alias login /^msg -freenode ubottu @login;/^msg -freenode ubottu @btlogin
<bazhang> is tbotnik a bot?
<Pici> No?
<bazhang> trying to get away, but he keeps on triple highlighting 
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu juntu another nick for gnuboi
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> AWWWWWW http://naurunappula.com/58061/hellokittyak47.jpg
<Pici> awww
<Pici> ikonia: I dont see that nick in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> mmmm, how long we have been using this squashfs-type livecd installing ?
<ikonia> Pici not in now
<ikonia> Pici: marked in BT for future
<Pici> ikonia: Why not just ban if they're not going to follow the rules?
<ikonia> so that when he pleads "I didn't know" it shows up he is known
<ikonia> Pici: seeing what happens
<ikonia> actually your right
<ikonia> Pici: thanks for the nudge, right thing to do 
<LjL> zloy: what can we do for you?
<zloy> i find Gary
<LjL> zloy: gary is marked as away
<zloy> i know
<zloy> i wait for him
<zloy> *wait him )))
<LjL> zloy: please, wait for him not in this channel. you can join when he's back
<zloy> how can i know when hi will be back?
<LjL> he's back when he's back, i guess
<LjL> look at /whois
<zloy> why i can't stay here?
<Pici> zloy: Are you looking for Gary regarding something in the Ubuntu irc channels?
<LjL> zloy: /topic
<zloy> Pici: yeah
<zloy> why i was banned on #ubuntu-ru?
<LjL> that's not on topic for this channel, you need to ask the #ubuntu-ru operators.
<zloy> i ask them
<zloy> they doesn't know
<LjL> if they banned you, they must know.
<Pici> Oh, that works too.
<LjL> yes
<Pici> Thanks whoever.
<Tm_T> weird
<jdong> whomever.
<jdong> *ducks*
<jdong> (actually, whoever is correct, but whatever :D)
<LjL> whatomever
<Pici> jdong: I actually was thinking which was correct, but neither sounded right.
<Tm_T> wh atom ever ?
<jdong> Pici: it's thanks (to) whoever (klined him), whoever is the correct form to match verb kline.
<Myrtti> have a lollipop you lot
<Tm_T> Myrtti: my lot in life...
<Myrtti> I'd rather kiss a wookie.
<Tm_T> wookiee
<Pici> Who ya calling scruffy looking?
<Tm_T> me?
 * Tm_T hides
 * Myrtti wants her wookiee :'(
<Tm_T> hrr
<Tm_T> baby is bit touchy with feeding, me not likey
<Tm_T> I'm beginning to cry more than she is
<LjL> anyone know what this problem with Firefox losing window decoration (on 8.10 and with Compiz, i guess) is? i've seen that asked many times now
<ikonia> from what I've read of a few forum posts it looks like a driver issue
<ikonia> mostly with specific nvidia cards
<ikonia> (i assume your using nvidiai if it's the same bug)
<LjL> i see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/99740 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/220443
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 99740 in firefox "Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Medium,Confirmed]
<LjL> but they're not marked as duplicates
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * mneptok drapes himself over Myrtti 
<mneptok> heya, snugglekins.
<mneptok> why so glum, chum?
<Myrtti> I misses my wookiee.
<mneptok> may i suggest a new strategy, sir?
<mneptok> Myrtti: i'll invite you to my birthday party this year. i'll be 44, and i'm planning a Barbie princess theme.
<Myrtti> 44? LIES
<mneptok> sadly not.
<Tm_T> mneptok: ah, a young lad with a heaf full of hair
<Tm_T> head
<LjL> mc? LIES
<Myrtti> lolz, AbortD alledgedly put me on ignore
<LjL> Myrtti: wait until he's put on channel-wide ignore
 * elkbuntu goes out to buy two '4 yrs girl' birthday cards to send to mneptok.
<elkbuntu> if you put them side by side, they'll spell out 44 :)
<Myrtti> pink.
<Pici> Of course
<elkbuntu> definately
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: two pink 4 years old girls makes one mneptok ?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, if cooked correctly.
<Tm_T> I see
<mneptok> don't forget the whiskey and lye.
<Myrtti> Federico uses emacs! neener neener neeeeeener
<mneptok> Federico's also completely batshit insane.
<mneptok> which makes me love him all the more.
<jussi01> mneptok: kinda similar to you?
 * Myrtti pokes her skype
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> Bah
 * genii sips
 * Myrtti almost collapses at her desk
 * genii hands Myrtti an extra-strong coffee!
<Myrtti> noooooo
<Myrtti> I just want to stay awake until I get a good night virtual snuggle from a wookiee
<Myrtti> not a moment longer
 * genii binks
<genii> And even blinks
<Myrtti> whut
<Myrtti> @now Bogota
<ubottu> Current time in America/Bogota: November 25 2008, 18:19:22 - Next meeting: Foundation Team in 16 hours 40 minutes
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: November 26 2008, 01:19:27 - Next meeting: Foundation Team in 16 hours 40 minutes
<Myrtti> let me tell you friends.
<Myrtti> IT SUCKS
<Myrtti> as you were
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-26
<Myrtti> http://www.jeffbridges.com/fish.html
<Myrtti> poor fishie
<Myrtti> ;___;
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (LoordKagar (ban evading))
<Myrtti> watch out for -offtopic
<Myrtti> I didn't ban him after kicking
<thegeek> how do i get back on offtopic
<LjL> why can't you join it?
<thegeek> banned
<LjL> ah, i see, so are you asking how to evade a ban?
<thegeek> so how
<thegeek> and yes
<LjL> well, we're not going to tell you, and also, we don't approve of ban evading.
<LjL> please don't.
<nickrud> if you ask ljl really nicely
<thegeek> c'moom
<thegeek> c'mon
<LjL> thegeek: you've just made your ban longer by a week.
<bazhang> thegeek, and dont talk about it in #ubuntu please
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops thegeek
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<thegeek> and LjL how long is my ban anyway
<LjL> thegeek: longer by another week
<thegeek> witch was the start
<LjL> thegeek: you know, you're asking entirely the wrong questions.
<thegeek> witch are the right
<thegeek> then
<LjL> thegeek: well, take it as a riddle... you have at least two weeks to think about it and solve it
<thegeek> im sorry for flodding the channel
<thegeek> and typing junk
<LjL> which wasn't what you did to begin with
<thegeek> and im sorry i tried to beg
<thegeek> you to lift the ban
<LjL> you're getting better, but this ban isn't going to be lifted now, so come back here to say these things in a while.
<thegeek> okay
<thegeek> and by while how long
<bazhang> 2 weeks
<LjL> thegeek: another week longer than the last time you asked
<LjL> bazhang: no, that's three
<bazhang> +1
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops thegeek So, three weeks it is. Deal!
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nintendork87 said: !troll is Stop trolling please.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nintendork87 said: !troll is <reply>Stop trolling please.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lavacano201014 said: !troll is Trolling, or purposely attempting to make another user angry for a stupid reason, is frowned upon.
 * tritium bangs his head against the wall
<jussi01> Flannel: thats an auto kick for me... 
<Flannel> yeah, I should've.  I marked him (no pun intended) though.
<jussi01> hehe
<Flannel> I'm listening to a new bluegrass CD--in a good mood.  I suppose its a good time to be mildly annoying ;)
 * jussi01 tickles Flannel
<hischild> May i offer a suggestion for the ubuntu bot here?
<Flannel> hischild: Go ahead
<hischild> Well i've noticed more then once that people seem to forget the pipe character when they want to use ubottu (i just did again). I was wondering if there is a reason why you also need the pipe when you only would use 1 thing, like !ask. 
<Flannel> hischild: If you're not directing it at anyone, you don't need a pipe, no:
<Flannel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hischild> Flannel, if you can check, it's about half a screen back. !ask LoRdRapTuReZ is not recognized by ubottu as i forgot a pipe. 
<Flannel> hischild: Correct, because there's no "ask Lord..." factoid
<hischild> are the factoids with spaces then? If they are there, then i have missed them and my question has been answered. 
<Flannel> yep
<Flannel> let me... find one
<Flannel> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hischild> Ah yes i see. Then my question has been answered. Thank you
<Flannel> and while we could probably add some fuzzy logic, when ubottu (and its ilk) are in use in 10+ channels at a time, etc, the extra processing is likely troublesome
<hischild> I understand that yes. That's why i was wondering if it could be done always. However, when there are factoids that have spaces, i understand the need for the pipe. I suppose a better eye for the typing errors will do then. 
<Flannel> hischild: someone will generally see it and correct you if you don't catch it.
<hischild> Flannel, as i do with others. I thank you for your help. I suppose i should leave this channel? :-)
<Flannel> either that, or ubottu will kick and scream.  We've all done it, more often than some of us care to admit.
<Flannel> Aye, thanks
<hischild> The thanks belong to you Flannel. 
<hischild> !helpersnack | Flannel  ;-)
<ubottu> Flannel  ;-): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Gary> I see zloy was here again
<Flannel> Whomever can: the floodbots don't seem to be working in kubuntu for proxy users
<Flannel> (I don't know if they have to go into -proxy-users separately or something)
<Flannel> anyone awake have -ot?
<ikonia> yup
<Myrtti> just woke up
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti good morning.
<Myrtti> how many times have I mentioned I just love flexitime?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hehe
<Myrtti> and also - insomnia sucks
<elkbuntu> yah
<elkbuntu> Flannel, realisticly, requiring quotes around the multi-word factoids or similar grouping techniques is probably the proper way to deal with the issue.
<elkbuntu> since there are fewer grouped factoids than there are mistypings
<Myrtti> O_____O i haz email
<Myrtti> jussi01: WHERE ARE YOU
<elkbuntu> i think he was heading to Perth today or something
<ikonia> he is a world traveller
<Myrtti> damnit. all my friends I can tall nonsense with are offline
<Tm_T> morgen kids
 * Tm_T woke up ~0530 to change diapers & stuff
<Myrtti> blizzard
<Myrtti> can we shut down -offtopic?
<bazhang> that would be ideal.
<bazhang> maybe a hour or two of mute
<bazhang> yaa1 is about to be removed
<elkbuntu> i suspect he was trolling
<bazhang> no doubt
<ikonia> bad advice too
<ikonia> "recompile" password
<ikonia> password is part of the shadow package and would be pretty dangerous to rebuild that on a live system
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it was the only way to get rid of him
<elkbuntu> and it was made quite clear it was the stupidest thing ever
<ikonia> I don't doubt that
<elkbuntu> to be honest, anyone who wants to make passwords overwritable by regular users deserves a b0rked system.
<ikonia> yes, I was more thinking of watc ubuntu patches against "cracklib" for example, and rebuilding a native shadow package would just murder your system
<ikonia> "what" ubuntu patches against that should read
<ikonia> Panarchy is starting to be a real danger
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> wow,  -ot is kind of on-topic...
<ikonia> ha ha
<gnomefreak> 7.04 was feisty right?
<ikonia> yup
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ikonia> does anyone know if fedora has any group contacts for their loco channels
<ikonia> I've just noted that one of the guys that tried to troll #ubuntu yesterday is actually a channel operator for a fedora loco
<Ursinha> ikonia, operator? gee.
<ikonia> only a loco operator, but still, it's an official channel, and after speaking with him, he can't see why joining #ubuntu under a false nick (I found him via IP) and saying "hey guys fedora 10 is out, you should all check it out, it's quick etc etc) then parting because he KNEW it was wrong, is wrong
<ikonia> not really the right way to represent the fedora project in my view
<LjL> ikonia: about fedora, i could probably pass the message on... who was this person and what channel?
<ikonia> LjL: been trying to contact the guys myself
<ikonia> LjL: guy is GNuBoi (he has many false nicks too) he runs the #fedora-nepal channel
<LjL> ikonia: they've known me for some time (not too much, but some), so they might listen. but wait, the name you mentioned doesn't sound new to me
<ikonia> LjL no, he's known as an issue in fedora
<ikonia> I nkow some of the core ops (known for a year or two) and he's a ban / been banned in the core channel too
<ikonia> hence my surprise to find him running an official "loco" or whatever it's called
<LjL> ikonia: ah ok, in that case you should probably be the one talking to them
<LjL> ikonia: but you see
<LjL> ikonia: our own locos can be troublesome
<LjL> ikonia: how many countries are there in the world? many...
<ikonia> yup, and I'd do the same (have done the same)
<ikonia> point it out to the right people, if they choose to act on it thats there call
<LjL> ikonia: you do remember that we've had "him" as a loco channel contact for a while, don't you?
<ikonia> (as in I would highlight/have highlited the same here)
<ikonia> send me a name to refersh my memory as I've got brain fade
<ikonia> LjL: wasn't "he" dropped though ?
<ikonia> infact I remember lodging a complaint about it
<LjL> ikonia: hm let's say there was pressure, at the very least
<ikonia> that was one of the request I logged
<ikonia> and I still publicly stand by that
<LjL> ikonia: but indeed, you've certainly done the right thing reporting this one to the fedora people, i'm merely saying that you shouldn't be *too* surprised they have people like that running local channel
<ikonia> no no, I understand that, and its easy to ignore what the small channels are up to
<LjL> ikonia: they certainly seem quite sane a bunch generally speaking
<ikonia> most of the guys I've taljked to are fine
<LjL> but, i need to find out where i know the GuiBoi name from. it's not from fedora...
<LjL> Gnu even
<ikonia> I've logged his other nicks in BT
<LjL> ah, that'll be a timesaver
<ikonia> he uses other nicks as he genuinly doesn't think it's a bad thing if they are caught as they are not "him"
<ikonia> the BT front end needs an update to allow "search marks only"
<ikonia> LjL: found the nicks ?
<LjL> ikonia: yes, and i've found others in my logs
<ikonia> oh really
<LjL> ikonia: Ujjwol for instance
<ikonia> yeah, I noted him
<LjL> ikonia: oh, then i didn't see everything you put in the BT i guess
<ikonia> LjL: if you have any idea who the right person to take it to is, I'm all ears, I don't think -ops are the right guys, I'm talking to the ambasadors
<LjL> ikonia: no, i'd only know to try -ops
<ikonia> seeing if the "bad representation" could be taken forward rather than the one incident
<LjL> ikonia: as Ujjwol, he spammed quite badly, too...
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> that was the thing that first highlighted me to him and I traced him back to his other nicks
<ikonia> but its ok as he's "Ujjwol" not Gnuboi
<ikonia> it's ok if Ujjwol gets banned
<ikonia> (apprantly)
<LjL> ikonia: would freenode staff agree about that? i'm really not sure cloaks (whether project or unaffiliated) are intended as a means to have to hosts to ban evade from...
<ikonia> LjL: sorry, exaplin that again ?
<ikonia> LjL: didn't quite understand that
<LjL> ikonia: does he have a cloak on gnuboi?
<ikonia> LjL: I've not seen one as he swaps between 4 IP's and mibbet
<LjL> ikonia: ah wonderful
<LjL> ikonia: so it might not be a problem to him, but, if Ujjwol gets banned, then GnuBoi gets banned too - unless they consistently use different IPs
<ikonia> LjL: same ip's
<ikonia> apparantly they are his nicks and he has them registered
<ikonia> but they are personas
<ikonia> eg: one is used to "announce" or spam new info
<LjL> ikonia: erm, ok, but if they're on the same IP and the same account, then i really can't see how he'd find it "ok" for one to be banned...
<ikonia> one is used to secretly get information ??????
<ikonia> LjL because he's a moron child
<ikonia> he thinks people don't know it's the same guy
<ikonia> he was shocked beyond belief whenI confronted him
<ikonia> he couldn't understand how I had tracked him
<LjL> ikonia: that's quite wishful thinking, when you /NICK on them...
<LjL> anyway, you're right, stupidity has no limits so i shouldn't be surprised
<ikonia> I think he's just new to "computers" and jumping on the open source bandwagon
<ikonia> spent 10 minutes tyring to tell me how evil microsoft was, but couldn't explain why
<LjL> ikonia: what did #f-ops tell you about the issue anyway? i assume, they they don't really have a clue who the namespace contact is?
<ikonia> LjL: they don't know the process, and he's a pain in #fedora to
<ikonia> there advice was just "ban him"
<LjL> ikonia: they should know the process, a few of them have fedora cloaks...
<ikonia> I'll ask in -ops to see if there is a more unified opinion in a bit
<ikonia> infact I'll to it now
<ikonia> LjL: thanks !
<Myrtti> I hate firefox
<Pici> What did it ever do to you?
<LjL> i hate firefox too
<Myrtti> I want to have epiphany type addressbar and ability to make my own search input boxes
<LjL> Myrtti: konqueror!
<Myrtti> LjL: pft.
<Pici> w3m!
<Myrtti> coconut curry ♥ 
<genii> Good morning, afternoon, or evening :)
<LjL> you always assume it's not night
<genii> LjL: I'd class "evening" as night ... :)
<ikonia> LjL: infomed staff ?
<LjL> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ta
<Pici> lalala
<ikonia> @mark crusher asking for ubuntu ultimate support again
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> again?
<ikonia> yes he's done it before a week or so ago
<LjL> ikonia: thanks to canonical's very efficient trademarks enforcement dep ;)
<ikonia> hence why I marked it
<Pici> ikonia: Also, you should put #ubuntu there, otherwise it'll add the log from -ops to the bt.
<ikonia> I thought I had, sorry
<Flannel> Howdy Crusher, how can we help you?
<Crusher> i mean is ubuntu n ultimate edition different ?
<ikonia> it is not made by ubuntu
<ikonia> Crusher: it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<LjL> of course they're different
<LjL> if they were the same, why there would be two of the same thing?
<ikonia> Crusher: there are links on the ultimate edition website about support, they can help you
<Crusher> oh 
<Flannel> Crusher: Or, you can install a properly supported version of Ubuntu
<ikonia> Crusher: you where told that twice in #ubuntu from ubottu
<Crusher> ikonia:actually i was thinking of upgrading my OS to intrepid ibex....i m totally wrong then 
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I suggest you rad about the distro you've installed
<ikonia> read
<LjL> Crusher: upgrading will probably break everything.
<LjL> if you want Intrepid, install it from scratch.
<Crusher> LjL: oh
<LjL> it can be downloaded from http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Crusher: anything else you need ?
<Crusher> ikonia: yeah i m in dilemma
<ikonia> what can we help you with ?
<Crusher> ikonia: i got this edition installed from  a DVD which contains lots of programs initially....even i've installed many of 'em 
<LjL> Crusher: is your internet connection particularly slow?
<Crusher> ikonia: i don't want to get into trouble of downloading all of them again.....but i also want to use intrepid 
<Crusher> ikonia: yeah 
<Crusher> ikonia: i m from Nepal........Institute of Engineering
<ikonia> Crusher: maybe speak to your teachers about using a faster connection, but I'm afraid we can't help you with that
<LjL> Crusher: well, that's up to you really... in any case, moving to intrepid will require a lot of downloading.
<LjL> Crusher: try asking in #ubuntu-np, perhaps they can help you obtain an intrepid DVD
<Crusher> LjL: thank u ...... 
<LjL> Crusher: welcome. anything else?
<Crusher> LjL:can u really give me some links where i can learn much about LINUX things?
<ikonia> Crusher: just do some googling or ask in the channel suggested
<Crusher> LjL: i don't want to get messed up again....in confusion
<LjL> there are no magical links. but if you want some generic linux help, try ##linux
<ikonia> those guys are local to you
<Crusher> okay 
<LjL> Crusher, if you don't have anything else, please leave this channel
<Crusher> LjL: i got it....
<Crusher> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Ultimate
<ikonia> do you know how to leave the channel ?
<ikonia> Crusher: why are you showing us that ?
<Crusher> ikonia: i mean i got the clear view why u guys don't regard it as a ubuntu version ?
<ikonia> well thats great, so if there is nothing else you need from us, you can leave and go on with your day
<Crusher> ikonia: why sud i live? i mean wot's wrong joining it?
<Pici> !idle | Crusher 
<ubottu> Crusher: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Crusher> okayyyyyyyyy 
<Crusher> got it 
<LjL> it took only... how many hours?
<Pici> @mark crusher ultamate edition stuffs
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> nice comment
<Pici> I could have sworn it was spelled Ultamate (not Ultimate) at some point in time too.
<LjL> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<LjL> !shipit ~= s/Hardy (8.04)/Intrepid (8.10)/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<LjL> really?
<LjL> !no shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> Hrm, I thought I fixed that one.
<LjL> Pici: they could very well have kept sending LTS CDs
<vorian> 34
<vorian> oops :)
<jdong> vorian: riding big wheels? *ducks*
<vorian> weeeee
<vorian> yus!
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Ursinha> Myrtti, you seem always bored...
<Myrtti> no, just tired
<Myrtti> LjL: thanks
<LjL> Myrtti: pity i can't do the same in #debian and ##linux where he also posted it
<Myrtti> LjL: well, having read the debian developer email list lately, I'm not surprised they'd drool openly at that picture
<LjL> Myrtti: to be fair, on #debian he was just sternly told to "spam elsewhere"
<LjL> they "lol"'d a bit on ##linux on the other hand
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-27
<jussi01> morning all
<Myrtti> moin jussi01 
<jussi01> Myrtti: !! what are you doing up still?
<jussi01> its 2.30 am...
<Myrtti> I had a nap from 1900 to 2200 by accident and I'm not sleepy
<Myrtti> besides
<Myrtti> it's only 1930 in Bogota
<jussi01> lol
<Myrtti> shutup.
<Myrtti> also, see PM
<genii> Hi all
 * jussi01 waves and slides a large Finnish roast coffee towards genii
<genii> jussi01: Yay!
<genii> I didn't know the Finns had their own kind of coffee
<jussi01> just roasted in a special way...
<genii> Aaaah
<genii> Sorry to anyone who's looking after #ubuntu , the guy was getting on my nerves
<tritium> genii: what are you apologizing for?
<mylogic> hello
<mylogic> is anyone here?
<genii> Yes
<mylogic> Maybe I be forgiven of my sins?
<mylogic> I have learned my lesson
<genii> mylogic: The op which banned you must be the one to unban you, if they are here
<mylogic> err may*
<mylogic> hmm, I don't have logs on this machine of who it was
<mylogic> can you tell me so I know?
<genii> Let me look
<genii> @btlogin
<genii> mylogic: You have to talk to LjL
<mylogic> ok
<mylogic> thank you
<genii> mylogic: For ban on #ubuntu-offtopic    ... there is a temp one from floodbot for flooding in #ubuntu
<mylogic> wha?
<genii> That one got removed already however
<mylogic> hmm, dunno about that, ohs wells
<mylogic> it seems as though I am the quite the deviant as of late
<nalioth> mylogic: if you want to be sure, we can always reban you  :|
<xplo> lol 
<xplo> lame
<xplo> notlogic should be your name
<nalioth> xplo: can we help you?
<mylogic> well, thank you for your help genii :)
 * jussi01 walks back in...
<jussi01> xplo: is there something you need?
<nalioth> xplo: is there something we can help you with?
<xplo> well 
<xplo> i need $ 
<xplo> lol 
<jussi01> !idle | xplo
<xplo> nah, i am just curious and new on feenode. 
<ubottu> xplo: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<xplo> ah, i didn't know. sorry 
<xplo> c ya :) 
 * jussi01 waves to nalioth
<nalioth> no, it's only in the /topic
<nalioth> hi jussi01 'sup?
<tritium> Good evening.
<nalioth> hola
<jussi01> nalioth: not so much, Just chilling at my parents house
<jussi01> heya tritium
<nalioth> jussi01: planning a hearty thanksgiving?
<PriceChild> jussi01: where are you this time? France?
<jussi01> nalioth: err.... what is that?
<jussi01> :P
<nalioth> jussi01: US national holiday tomorrow
<PriceChild> ooooh america?
<jussi01> PriceChild: LOL... no still in australia
<jussi01> /slap PriceChild
<PriceChild> jussi01: why would you be planning thanksgiving in australia?
<jussi01> PriceChild: read again...
<tritium> jussi01: why not?  Are you ungrateful?  ;)
<jussi01> tritium: I have thanksgiving everyday :D
<tritium> heh :)
<jussi01> I am going to my brothers place tonight though....
<jussi01> :D
<genii> I forgot Thanksgiving or such in the US was soon. We already had ours
<Hobbsee> heads up on the mibbit idiot
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> (in case he decides to start spamming anywhere else)
<Hobbsee> new to IRC, my foot.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I've got to run soon, but will stay on a few mins to see if he continues elsewhere.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: OK
<PriceChild> Doesn't look like he's moving.
<Hobbsee> not so far, at least
<Hobbsee> either a very poor troll, or.....someone without much of a brain?
<PriceChild> They've quit.
<PriceChild> right, i'm off
<PriceChild> have fun
<Hobbsee> will do.  you too!
<Myrtti> EXCITING!
<Myrtti> [10:06] ~~~mars72 [gabrielesi@moz-D0D2D6F8.libero.it] has joined #firefox
<Myrtti> [10:06] < mars72> ciao
<Myrtti> [10:06] < mars72> !list
<Myrtti> [10:06] ~~~mars72 was kicked from #firefox by firebot [You Suck. Go away.]
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> firebot's on the ball
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: no sign of them since?
<Hobbsee> [19:38] [Whois] mib_ydg6fb2d is online via irc.freenode.net (http://freenode.net/).
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: they reconnected, but i've not seen anything in the channels i'm in
 * Myrtti refreshes her inbox neurotically
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: okies. I'm off to bed but will leave a note.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: OK.
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Myrtti> I'm having an odd feeling something is going on at -ru again
<bazhang> nah
<Myrtti> *** ChanServ sets mode: +v polatov
<Myrtti> <Dark_MX> KukMan, ен линкс щас с графой врубит)
<Myrtti> *** ChanServ sets mode: +v KukMan
<Myrtti> that is a bit worrying
<bazhang> if they try anything they'll be gone; KukMan knows this.
<bazhang> taken care of
<elkbuntu> * Engelus[work] (n=angel@engelus.datasvit.km.ua) has joined #ubuntu-women
<elkbuntu> <Engelus[work]> Добрый день
<elkbuntu> <Engelus[work]> Hello
<bazhang> none are +v anymore
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: that's exactly why I checked the logs
<elkbuntu> that was about 15 mins ago
<elkbuntu> ah
<bazhang> they say that engelus is a woman
<Myrtti> bazhang: I reserve the right to doubt
<elkbuntu> yeah, i'll decide that when and if *she* asks for sex.
<bazhang> turns out it is really pavel (a man)
<Hobbsee> no reasons why lesbians can't ask for sex...
<elkbuntu> i am trying to engage *her*
<Hobbsee> </pedant>
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, except  lesbians dont act like teenage boys, in my experience.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh, sure.  :)
<Tm_T> indeed
 * elkbuntu baits a bit.
<Tm_T> haha
<jussi01> now now.... ops trolling?
<elkbuntu> not doing so is only delaying the inevitable.
<Tm_T> jussi01: no
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: and IMO that isn't even trolling, just asking
<elkbuntu> jussi01, not quite.
<Hobbsee> it's looking a little suss though, tbh.
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, take a moment to define trolling.
<Myrtti> bazhang: the realname is quite nice ;-)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: oh, but it's flexible defination! (;)
<bazhang> Myrtti, he has been kb'd
<Myrtti> at -ru?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, who has been?
<bazhang> engelus
<elkbuntu> for what?
<bazhang> they have no reason to be in there.
<Myrtti> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2008/11/27/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<bazhang> especially after the troubles of late.
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> right.
<elkbuntu> * Received a CTCP VERSION from Engelus[work]
<elkbuntu> hook, line....
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you have same answer I do?
<bazhang> rustam, #ubuntu-irc
<elkbuntu> bazhang, right, so this is the definition of 'not trying anything'?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, what?
<bazhang> I am trying to resolve things right now.
<elkbuntu> yeah, i know you are. i also know that they're trying to be annoying, and succeeding.
<bazhang> well apart from k-lining all of -ru seems that some communication needs to be made with them.
<bazhang> those that dont/refuse to get it know what happens (eg zloy)
<ikonia> ubuntu-irc in #ubuntu, all -ru address too
<ikonia> seems to be a few -ru joins in the last minute
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Ursinha> hi Myrtti 
<Myrtti> Tm_T: thank you
<Ursinha> how are you?
<Myrtti> hello Ursinha 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: my pleasure
<Myrtti> trying to work, IRC just is too big distraction...
<Tm_T> Myrtti: then hide your irc screens for a moment then (;)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, leave it to others then :)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: was just about to
 * Tm_T hugggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I just realized I have no intelligent input left at -women
<Myrtti> so I might as well take few steps back and leave it to those with better ideas
<Tm_T> Myrtti: oh, please don't
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I mean with dmay
<Tm_T> I know, but don't leave it with me alone (;)
<Tm_T> for all day atleast
<elkbuntu> bazhang, where does dmay fit into things?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, which channel is he is now
<bazhang> is he in
<Tm_T> -w
<elkbuntu> -women
<elkbuntu> trying to maintain he's there to be interesting and say smart things
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: if he says smart enough, he will have a reward (:
<elkbuntu> (he actually meant interested)
<bazhang> you wish me to join that channel too?
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<elkbuntu> bazhang, no, they might react
<ikonia> jussi01: hey
<Tm_T> jussi01: hi, where are you going now?
<jussi01> Tm_T: going? or am i?
 * Myrtti cuts the chase
<elkbuntu> jussi01, you the other side of the rock now?
<Tm_T> jussi01: both (:)
<bazhang> elkbuntu, has he misbehaved yet? or just lurking
 * elkbuntu grins at Myrtti
 * Myrtti chuckles
<jussi01> elkbuntu: still in geelong
<elkbuntu> bazhang, just lurking. it's hard to be comfortable with that, given everything
<Myrtti> bazhang: I just stopped acting nice and went straight to the point
<Myrtti> [14:34] < Myrtti> dmay: so how's the issue of female participation in open source,  linux and ubuntu in russia?
<Myrtti> [14:34] < Myrtti> seeing the behaviour of the russian IRCers I'm not happy at all
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> good, good ];=
<Seeker`> lo
<Myrtti> next one will be "so what have you been doing to promote female participation?"
<Myrtti> and the one after that "have you got any thoughts about what you could do?"
<Myrtti> fairly evil, I know.
<bazhang> not really
<bazhang> doubt he can understand some of that though.
<ikonia> why mess around with this ?
<Myrtti> me too
<ikonia> just get a russian speaker to explain the behaviour is not acceptable
<bazhang> indeed
<ikonia> then ban if they carry on
<ikonia> stop disscussing it and make it clear in native language
<bazhang> I have explained
<Myrtti> ikonia: then how would I explain PriceChild or others there
<Myrtti> we do allow men on the channel
<ikonia> there is nothing to exaplin ?
<ikonia> it's not a women only channel
<bazhang> they know english, and I have used russian as well with the op in -ru
<ikonia> bazhang: right, so it's sorted, they mess around, remove them, end of discussion
<ikonia> they have been clearly warned ?
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> done deal
<Tm_T> ikonia: and do they mess around this time?
<Myrtti> ikonia: sure there is, if it's not women only channel, how do I explain why we are being hostile towards him
<bazhang> already one today
<ikonia> Myrtti: his behaviour ?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: indeed, too early acting might hurt
<Myrtti> ikonia: so far he hasn't behaved badly
<ikonia> so ignore him, if he's not done anything wrong, whats the issue with him being in the channe l?
<Tm_T> ikonia: "the zoo" effect
<Myrtti> because he freaks me out
<ikonia> in what way does he freak you out ?
<ikonia> has he done something ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, the fact that every other -ru has asked for sex or excused asking for sex
<Tm_T> ikonia: he came to "observe"
<Myrtti> every male on that channel without a clear purpose or known reason to be there freaks me out
<Tm_T> Myrtti: men, I know
<bazhang> then kick him out
<ikonia> elkbuntu: that point I take, so as soon as that happens they are gone
<ikonia> but while they are not asking for sex or anything like that - I don't see the issue, 
<Tm_T> ikonia: no harm done asking their meanings, roight?
<ikonia> there are going to be valid russian users with intent, not syaing he's one
<ikonia> Tm_T: asking their meanings ?
<ikonia> who's meanings
<ikonia> (apologies I'm only picking up the tail end)
<bazhang> they have no reason to be there.
<Tm_T> ikonia: the ones that makes some of us uncomfortable
<Tm_T> bazhang: we need to find out
<bazhang> I disagree
<Tm_T> bazhang: we cannot say that rightaway, it's prejustice
<Myrtti> ikonia: there has been females on the channel that feel timidated by presence of men who don't have clear purpose to be there. If he is there for a valid reason, then I don't have anything against him being there
<bazhang> 100% so far have been with bad intent
<Myrtti> I'd just like to know his valid reason soon
<ikonia> Myrtti: define valid reason
<elkbuntu> ikonia, the real one, not the one he says.
<ikonia> watchign the channel, seeing how women find open source projects, see what women are involved in open source projects ?/?
<ikonia> where do you draw the line
<ikonia> but you can't act until he shows the real one
<ikonia> just has to be a case of sit it out
<ikonia> I'm sure if normal channel activities carry on ignoring him, a real purpose will appear if there is one
<Myrtti> ikonia: all I want is some kind of active participation on the channel topics, without ctcping or pm'ing people without their permission, without making "funny" sexist jokes
<ikonia> Myrtti: if he does any of the above remove him
<ikonia> if he has pervious form, ask him to leave ?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, we'd like that to happen while one of us is around, not one of the more fragile girls
<Myrtti> I wish there was a way to switch the sides on meld
<ikonia> if he has neither just carry on ignoring him, and I'm sure he'll show his intent
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: exactly
<Myrtti> I've done a police enquiry about a harasser just to get rid of him.
<Myrtti> I have no problems with doing that
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<Myrtti> I've had my share of dimwits and idiots, and I know how to handle them
<ikonia> this guy hasn't done anything wrong yet
<bazhang> he has no reason to be there.
<Tm_T> ikonia: we know (:)
<elkbuntu> ikonia, one of the girls there was quite upset by slamFIST's presence, purely based on the name as it made her scared.
<Myrtti> ikonia: yes, we know
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thats something she'll have to deal with
<ikonia> elkbuntu: sorry to be harsh on that
<ikonia> elkbuntu: there are bands in the charts with worst nicks
<ikonia> names I mean
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he then acted an idiot so got removed.
<ikonia> thats fair enough
<elkbuntu> ikonia, an intimidating name however, is not conducive to the environment u-w is there to provide.
<Myrtti> I'd rather know sooner than later and preferably myself than by proxy that someone is harassing people there
<Myrtti> and get rid of them
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i have to go to bed. i dont think he's going to do anything stupid right away.
<ikonia> Myrtti: but it sounds like your baiting him
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: right
<elkbuntu> ikonia, no, we're being outright direct.
<Myrtti> ikonia: if it was a bait, it was fair and direct question, justified by recent events.
<ikonia> I jsut can't see the problem other than a -ru address
<Myrtti> right now we're jumping on EVERY new person.
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> close the channel to invite only
<ikonia> if thats an issue
<Tm_T> ikonia: that's not good either (:)
<Myrtti> that wouldn't serve the purpose either, would it
<ikonia> Tm_T: I know, but this sounds silly
<elkbuntu> right, so girls can go there to get introduced to ubuntu by already being involved in ubuntu and being able to ask?
<elkbuntu> riiiiight.
<Tm_T> ikonia: if we do this "jumping on" well, all newcomers could be recruited for good purpose
<Myrtti> and it's not totally new, this behaviour
<ikonia> maybe I am missunderstanding the phrase "jumping on"
<Myrtti> new faces are usually greeted in some way
<Myrtti> right now we're just a bit more cautious
<ikonia> about what ?
<Myrtti> about their purposes.
<ikonia> what have they said their purpose is ?
<ikonia> or "his" purpose is
<Myrtti> currently, to observe and learn. which I can accept for now.
<ikonia> great
<elkbuntu> ikonia, the reason these .ru are joining -women is because trolls in -ru have been joining the channel to be counterproductive... all because a year ago i joined -ru to ask them to stop trolling ##windows and they /whois'd me and decided it would be great fun to go there and ask inappropriate things. when zloy posted goatse in -ot last week, this flared up again.
<bazhang> am chatting with dmay now
<Myrtti> hopefully he proves to be someone worthy of trust
<bazhang> that was actually in #ubuntu (the gross picture)
<elkbuntu> i am yet to ever see a -ru in -women who hasnt been there to be a dick, or defend dicks.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: yes, that part I'm aware of and understand caution
<ikonia> elkbuntu: and I can understand caution
<elkbuntu> bazhang, it was in both iirc
 * Myrtti backs and goes back to work
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it seems we can give him the benefit of doubt for now, so i'm going to bed
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I agree it will probably turn out to be a problem user, I've seen the behaviour of the -ru based guys recently, hence why I called it out in #ubuntu while you where talking about this
<ikonia> elkbuntu: that said, grilling him just gives them attention and they will never tell the truth about their intention
<ikonia> rarley will someone respond to "why are you here" with "to troll the sexy ladies for their phone numbers"
<elkbuntu> ikonia, actually, that's how they *have* been responding
<ikonia> oh really
<elkbuntu> seriously.
<ikonia> dead easy then +b as response comes in
<ikonia> I'm shocked that is their response
<elkbuntu> yes. that's why we asked, then gauged opinion.
<Myrtti> "Hawt chix pls msn me"
<ikonia> elkbuntu: now I have an understanding
<bazhang> its worse actually
<bazhang> then they come in here and laugh about it (as well as in -ru)
<Myrtti> I don't want to know how they refer to -women in -ru
<Myrtti> I'd probably want to burn the whole channel in flames
<ikonia> Myrtti: well bazhang is watching -ru and seems to be making headway
<elkbuntu> you dont already?
<elkbuntu> and we are forever grateful
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I'm trying not to give my prejudices take over
<ikonia> getting a grip on -ru is a key thing, and it's something I believe is long due
<bazhang> they are not all bad.
<bazhang> some really care about ubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: exactly, 
<ikonia> one of the reasons I intially wasn't getting/comfortable with what I was reading as grilling, but now understand what is meant
<bazhang> there are about 5/6 that are ill-intentioned, from what I have been able to decipher
<elkbuntu> unfortunately, ill-intentions are contagious
<bazhang> dmay says that those in -women have no trouble with him being there
<bazhang> is that so?
<elkbuntu> providing he behaves. he took the time to read our wiki.
<bazhang> k
<elkbuntu> he earned the benefit of the doubt, he now has to live up to it ;)
<LjL> christel, ping. #freenode
<christel> thank you lj
<christel> ljl*
<bazhang> three times in the last five minutes or so (zloy)
<LjL> he could at least change his nick or something...
<LjL> !kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<LjL> !info kompozer intrepid
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<LjL> !no kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> edgy is eol, feisty is eol, if dapper is still pending, it'll probably pend forever
<Ursinha> I didn't know nvu is dead
<Ursinha> was
<Myrtti> uh-oh.
<Myrtti> I did a nerd test.
<Myrtti> I scored 99%
<Ursinha> no way
<Ursinha> congrats :)
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> wow.
<bazhang> truly prescient ikonia 
<bazhang> 'that panarchy looks like trouble'
<LjL> that wasn't hard to tell, it's the first person to have been auto-marked by the floodbots...
<LjL> still, wow.
<bazhang> ouch
<bazhang> * Panarchy has quit (K-lined)
<LjL> yeah that's what my wow is about
<bazhang> just wanted to be sure ikonia saw that
<LjL> he didn't look abusive, just clueless. but the k-line shows he probably was feigning well.
<LjL> well, cluelessly abusive
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> and on about ten latte
<Myrtti> eh.
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/temp/nerd01.png
<Myrtti> right.
<LjL> although i'm wondering whether the ####'s triggered the k-line...
 * Myrtti feels like an overachiever
<bazhang> cybertinus
<bazhang> * [Cybertinus] #archlinux #ubuntu #msiwind #berkano #gentoo-nl 
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<bazhang> now in -ot
<LjL> administrator and macbrain in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> micro: hi, how can we help you?
<micro> i am Russia
<LjL> wow, i'd love to be a country too
<micro> I ban on the channel ubuntu-ru , Who can unban ?
<LjL> the #ubuntu-ru operators
<LjL>  /cs access #ubuntu-ru list
<bazhang> micro, #ubuntu-irc
<micro> ok
<bazhang> micro, please part here
<bazhang> micro, 	Пожалуйста, оставьте этот канал
<micro> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no undelete is <reply>Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work  in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no undelete is <reply>Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work  in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html. also you can take a look at http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
 * erUSUL sorry for the first bogus edit request :|
<ikonia> bazhang: what was it you wanted me to see ?
<bazhang> panarchy was k-lined ikonia 
<ikonia> oh, ha ha
<ikonia> didn't expect that
<bazhang> you called it
<ikonia> still, not surprised
<ikonia> bazhang: when ?
<bazhang> 'I expect that panarchy will be trouble'
<bazhang> or words to that effect
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I don't remember
<ikonia> your clearly more alert than me at the moment
<ikonia> I note you've been really ontop of the -ru house keeping
<ikonia> (just starting to read what's been going on today)
<bazhang> IRSeekBot has quit (K-lined)
<ikonia> really.....
<ikonia> thats interesting
<ikonia> I wonder what they did to cause that
<ikonia> z10y ?
<ikonia> in  #ubuntu
<ikonia> same guy
<bazhang> nice catch
<bazhang> he was just in #freenode
 * genii sips
 * Daviey IAX2's
<ikonia> Daviey:  ?
<genii> ikonia: It's Asterisk Interchage protocol, as SIP is a protocol... obscure joke :)
<ikonia> genii: went over my head
<genii> ikonia: Basically two VOIP systems :)
<LjjjL> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<LjjjL> !no ftp is <reply> Nautilus, gFTP,  FileZilla (for !GNOME) - Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjjjL said: !no ftp is <reply> Nautilus, gFTP,  FileZilla (for !GNOME) - Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bazhang> @bansearch notadj
<ubottu> Match: notadj!n=tdjacr@wikipedia/thedjatclubrock by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Nov 23 2008 15:57:56 (ID: 7202)
<eagles0513875> hey guys i would like to talk bout getting un banned
<eagles0513875> in motu and devel
<PriceChild> eagles0513875: i'll leave a message with an op there to get in touch with you.
<eagles0513875> ok PriceChild
<eagles0513875> ty
<PriceChild> eagles0513875: they'll get back to you asap, anything else we can help with?
<eagles0513875> nope thats it 
<eagles0513875> i shall leave
<LjL> ikonia: see, here's an example of someone who's apparently banned in a couple of our channels, yet is founder of a loco channel...
<Tm_T> interesting
<ikonia> who ?
<LjL> ikonia: the fellow above
<ikonia> eagles ?
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> that unacceptable
<ikonia> he's a known problem, in the same way the guy yeserday was
<ikonia> what loco is he the "owner" of
<LjL> ikonia: well, he's a member of the Maltese team, and it would seem that the team leader is ok with his being channel founder. what does one do?
<LjL> he's not the owner of the loco, just of the channel
<LjL> there was actually another fellow yesterday who had created #*k*ubuntu-mt
<LjL> like one maltese channel isn't enough
<LjL> and i told them to use #ubuntu-mt instead
<ikonia> my personal opinon would be to expalin to the found that he is not representing ubuntu well and it's not appropriate for him to guide users when he can't interace himself
<ikonia> but thats just me
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Trooper2008 about coc
<Flannel> ubottu: tell nintendork|afk about afk
<Flannel> mneptok: Before he came to #u, he was causing a lot of ruckus in my LoCo channel.  racism, etc
<mneptok> does anyone know where i could get a ski mask, shotgun, and a guide to Girl Scout camps? BTW, i'm not creepy.
<Flannel> Hmmm.  Now he's messaging me:  he "hate usa uk" but he'll be nice.  Also "racism might be ok for usa"
<ikonia> Flannel: remove him
<ikonia> there is no need to informyou he hates the usa / uk
<Flannel> heh
<Myrtti> who where
<Flannel> Myrtti: Trooper2008 in #u
<Flannel> well, in a query
<genii> Someone for #u  :   [14:47:52] <phantomcircuit> WHY DOES INDIA SUCK SO MUCH COCK?
<genii> Damn netsplit
<ikonia> genii: done
<LjL> #ubuntu-bots really shows how stupid people can be
<Myrtti> I'm feeling kinda acidic... perhaps I should have something sweet
 * LjL covers Myrtti's keyboard with honey
<LjL> don't thank me
<LjL> want the DVD drive done too?
<Myrtti> no thanks
<elkbuntu> <arquebus> you know that c**b-ubuntu  has a built in translator: just @translate spanish to english phrase to translate <-- because the topic was about spanish. i wonder if i should mention what topic of discussion i witnessed there the other day...
<LjL> elkbuntu: ¿que has visto? ¡me gustaria muchisimo saberlo!
<LjL> also, next time "forcumang" doesn't know how to (not) use Enter, teach him the hard way... floodbot has marked him twice
<ikonia> #ubuntu has a translator, it's called ljl and jpds
<ikonia> actually there are a few really good language guys
<Myrtti> I feel so strained
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<mneptok> i feel julienned and sauteed.
<Myrtti> that would be lovely
<Myrtti> I just feel super anxious for no obvious reason
<mneptok> Myrtti: i just landed in Helsinki. i'll be at your place in 30 minutes.
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Myrtti> speedy man
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 2345.05 -!- thiago_home is now known as thiago_tampere
<Myrtti> mh
<mneptok> maildir
<Tm_T> mneptok: ok
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you know who thiago is, roight?
<Myrtti> no?
<Myrtti> should I?
<Tm_T> mmm, Nokia/Trolltech/KDE guy
<Myrtti> oh, ok.
<Tm_T> not "have to" but "won't hurt to" know I think (:)
<Myrtti> mmm
 * jussi01 waves to the channel
 * Myrtti grumbles
 * jussi01 grumbles also
<jussi01> brb
 * Myrtti pokes the interhwebs
<Hobbsee> Re:  eagles ban in -motu and -devel, no, it will not get undone.  It was originally going to be re-evaluated after the intrepid release, but he ban evaded (changing nicks, etc), and while doing so, showed he still couldn't follow the rules about staying on topic.  Thus, he is banned there until further notice.
<Hobbsee> Thanks :)
<Myrtti> [01:20] < gnutron> Myrtti: yeah, to use irssi to chat, you need to connect to a server  running a ircd process.
<Myrtti> [01:21] < Myrtti> gnutron: you didn't need to connect to a server running a ircd  process when you came here?
<Myrtti> I can't wait for the answer
<Myrtti> [01:22] < Myrtti> gnutron: no, I'm asking you if *other* clients wouldn't need ircd ;-)
<Myrtti> [01:22] < Myrtti> gnutron: irssi is no exception to other IRC clients
<Myrtti> [01:24] < gnutron> Myrtti: no, clients need no ircd
<Myrtti> 01:25] < gnutron> Myrtti: i was a global oper on undernet, i'm pretty certain of this.
<Myrtti> rrrrright
<PriceChild> Myrtti: i assume you submitted to his vast knowledge?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I could start to explain him the basics of DCC and the irc network...
<Myrtti> but I suspect it would be a tad too much for him
<Myrtti> after all, he has been a global oper on undernet... *rolleyes*
<Myrtti> but is it just me or does his logic fail?
<Myrtti> irssi is an irc client, irc clients don't need ircds, but no wait.
<Myrtti> IRSSI NEEDS IRCD SERVER
<Myrtti> huh?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: "how can you be a client, if you're not a client to something?"
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-28
<Myrtti> good night everyone
<Seeker`> gah, missed Myrtti 
<LjL> Seeker`: you have to hold that gun *steady*
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> just did the nerd test she posted to facebook about
<Hobbsee> hey there Seeker`, LjL 
<Seeker`> http://nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/82e06a4e6ddeefaa.png
<PriceChild> "King"?
<Seeker`> apparently so
<LjL> morning Hobbsee
<PriceChild> :P
<Seeker`> http://nerdtests.com/ft_nt2.php
<Seeker`> anyone else taking it?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: i'm simply a nerd
<PriceChild> Seeker`: http://nerdtests.com/images/badge/nt2/275381a844d7a31d.png
<Seeker`> thats rubbish :P
<Daviey> :( dorky nerd god 
<Daviey> This simply isn't true.  I'm a kool kat
<Daviey> Seeker`: MrsDaviey = Cool Light-Weight Nerd
<Daviey> right bed
<Hobbsee> not sure of soros is going to behave like a mono troll elsewhere..
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: what is a mono troll?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: someone that can only troll in one channel at a time?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: unfortunately not
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: a guy trolling about mono.
<bazhang> someone should keep an eye on maple1 in -ot
<bazhang> <maple1> I popped 5 dexedrine just to tolerate linux
<bazhang> in #ubuntu
<bazhang> currently PM 'ing
<nixternal> hahahahaha, just 5?
<bazhang> maple1 is now banned in #ubuntu ; someone with rights in -ot may wish to watch out for him
<bazhang> <maple1> I'm just getting drunk and on drugs
<bazhang> @bansearch lordkagar
<ubottu> Match: *!*@21Cust227.tnt1.calgary.ab.da.uu.net by bazhang in #ubuntu on Nov 28 2008 03:59:04 (ID: 7363)
<ubottu> Match: *Kagar*!*@* by elkbuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic on Nov 23 2008 09:49:13 (ID: 7196)
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <cakey> i accidentally the video card
<Flannel> oh no, anti-verb trolls?
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> yeah
<Flannel> Its been a few ... what, months, years?
<Flannel> Its someone being annoying, not just forgetting verbs.
<nalioth> not everyone speaks english natively
<nalioth> or types it
<Flannel> no, this one's word for word from the last guy
<Flannel> even answers questions in the same way
<Flannel> bazhang: the official debian is on oftc now
<bazhang> Flannel, I was answering his ubuntu Q
<bazhang> did not see the debian before I hit enter
<elky_e71> someone may want to watch drog, is being inappropriate
<elky_e71> -ot
<elkeee> crap, i dont have chanserv on tyis yet
<bazhang> drog is always inappropriate imo
<elkeee> haha
<bazhang> is dmay behaving himself elkeee ?
<bazhang> in -women, that is
<elkeee> no idea
<elkeee> ive been at work. on my way to a LUG meet now
<bazhang> @bansearch dmay
<ubottu> No matches found for dmay!*@* in any channel
<elkeee> bazhang, you are op in -ot, yes?
<elkeee> i need to go, but atomic and drog cannot be trusted without adult supervision
<ikonia> I've seen dmay before
<bazhang> elkeee, not in -ot, no
<ikonia> is the nick asdf1234 from a specific irc client as loads of people seem to be using it
<stdin> ikonia: it's just a "random" nick people pick a lot
<stdin> the first 4 letters below qwerty is asdf
<ikonia> I got that, but it just seems "really" in us a lot
<stdin> I think it's where people are setting up a client for the first time and just want to run through the setup quickly
<elkeee> i see he did not come in and cry
<stdin> !staff | Core!n=Core0@jet.globallogic.com.ua <---zloy still ban evading (and k-line evading afaik)
<ubottu> Core!n=Core0@jet.globallogic.com.ua <---zloy still ban evading (and k-line evading afaik): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<stdin> bazhang: good time to use !staff then
<bazhang> stdin, okay thanks; I am guessing that works in -irc too
<stdin> bazhang: yes, but more staff in here than -irc
<bazhang> stdin, ok; thought since it was a -ru problem that was the more appropriate place, but he is also banned in #ubuntu as well
<bazhang> n=Core0@jet.globallogic.com.ua <---zloy ban/kline evading
<bazhang> !staff | zloy ban/k-line evading 
<ubottu> zloy ban/k-line evading: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<christel> thank you, they appear gone now tho
<bazhang> okay; just wanted to let you all know. he has done this more than a dozen times now
<Myrtti> gmoin
<jussi01> Hello all!
 * jussi01 waves 
<ikonia> your awake 
<jussi01> a little...
<jussi01> the morphine is doing strange things to my head...
<ikonia> where are you now @?
<ikonia> morphine ???
<jussi01> in Geelong, AU
<jussi01> yeah, The doc thinks Ive done my anterior cruciate ligament, going in for scans on monday...
<ikonia> what happened, I didn't know you wher hurt
<jussi01> yeah, it happened ~3 hours ago
<ikonia> wow
<jussi01> Was playing Football...
<ikonia> say no more
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> so yeah, My position is currently "in bed" :P
<Myrtti> my settop box arrived today
<ikonia> rubbish
<Myrtti> now all I need is a tv.
<Myrtti> :-D
<jussi01> lol, and a license...
<ikonia> does finland have TV licenses? 
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> ~200¤ per year
<ubot3> Factoid 200¤ per year not found
<jussi01> oops
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's jalkapallo, btw.
<jussi01> Myrtti: shush,Ive had morphine :D
 * Myrtti pours jussi01 some glögi
 * Myrtti pokes her inbox
<gnomefreak> if glogi has liquer in it can i have one
<Myrtti> it's all up to preference
 * Myrtti pours gnomefreak some kossu in his serving
<gnomefreak> :) thanks
<jussi01> ok, Im off sleepy byes... nini all
<PriceChild> where's !ch gone :/
<PriceChild> !-ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ch?
<PriceChild> switzerland isn't it?
<Myrtti> !unforget ch
<ubottu> I knew nothing about ch at all, Myrtti
<Myrtti> ah.
<Myrtti> has never been
<PriceChild> i guess so
<ikonia> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nalioth> 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cody-somerville> What is our policy for dealing with people who look for help doing something malicious?
<stdin> depends what you mean
<stdin> if it's illegal then we don't help, if they want to ruin their own system (and know that's what they are doing), then it's up to them
<Myrtti> if they've already managed to bork their system with tools like auto/ultamatix, then we run and teach them how to use alternative methods after they've installed a clean install
<ikonia> cody-somerville I won't help anyone crack peoples boxes, thingsl ike that
 * cody-somerville nods.
<PriceChild> wireless cracking by any chance?
<ikonia> isn't it always
<ikonia> "I want to learn how to use aricrack"
<PriceChild> the documents & faqs on their site are really good
<cody-somerville> SYN FLOOD actually
<PriceChild> oh that's a new one
<cody-somerville> [09:37] <ciapsadm> I need to flood an ip, not a server
<cody-somerville> [09:38] <ciapsadm> Programs for windows are flood
<PriceChild> l
<ikonia> cody-somerville: "bye bye" 
<LjL> <disclaimer="i'm not serious">could always teach him by example on his ip</disclaimer>
<Pici> Thow an !illegal at him.
<ikonia> there is no reason to flood an ip thats valid
<PriceChild> "how can I stress test the apache webserver running on my ubuntu server" kinda thing = sure, why not
<PriceChild> "i want to flood x" = flood what/how/why? maybe not
<LjL> yes, agreed, look at the intent
<Pici> This is one of those "if you have to ask..." type of things.
<LjL> like, the other day someone asked "i know this is an illegal question, but ..."
<LjL> i don't care what's after the "but"
<LjL> if you know it's illegal then you don't ask
<LjL> specifically, the question was about p2p programs
<LjL> and i've obviously nothing against a question like "how can i install gnutella"
<ikonia> Pici: yes, I'm inclined to agree
<LjL> there is that too
<PriceChild> And is there anything wrong with just ignoring it if you're unsure?
<ikonia> not sure if it should be ignored
<ikonia> eg: allow that sort of discussion 
<ikonia> someone saying "someone in #ubuntu told me how to do it"
<ikonia> 14:57 -!- Acedip is now known as OsamaBinLaden
<ikonia> ??
<genii> ikonia: Heh, I saw this as well
<ikonia> I don't think it's his real name, just asking why he changed, hope it wasn't to provoke anything
<ikonia> he changed it, it was to just provoke a response
<ikonia> seemed ok in pm, but just wanted to cause a bit of fuss
<bazhang> he was making comments a few days back about 'not believing in spoon-feeding users'
<Pici> Oh, him.
<ikonia> yes, I thought that was teh same user
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> someone banned him 
<ikonia> may even have been me
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> a known tr.. quantity
<ikonia> LjL: how do you search the comments
<ikonia> I'm sure I put a comment in about spoon feeding
<ikonia> ooh the search box does it on it's own
<LjL> ikonia: just like everything else
<ikonia> http://jussi01.com/web/bans.cgi?sess=0f7dbbbb51702ef4aab8db6d52272966
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> *!*@adsl-215-109-54.mia.bellsouth.net 
<ikonia> different guy
<LjL> ikonia, you know, the above paste was probably not a good idea...
<bazhang> weird coincidence
<Pici> Indeed.
<ikonia> yes, it was an accident
<ikonia> not much I can do about that apart from apologise
<Pici> jussi01: Could you delete a bt session from the database? See a few lines up?
<ikonia> Pici: genius
<PriceChild> can you not just issue a new one to yourself and the old is removed?
<LjL> not sure the old one is removed
<Pici> I cannot remember either.
<genii> I have to be careful of my touchpad, it wants to paste like that sometimes if I swipe the tope right corner wrong way
<genii> *top
<LjL> i don't think so, i've often clicked on old BT sessions after requesting new ones, and they worked
<PriceChild> mine have expired before, i'm just not sure why
<ikonia> LjL: I believe you are right
<LjL> genii: you can disable the top right corner acting as a middle button
<PriceChild> but worth a try
<Pici> The BT code clears them after a bit, but I dont remember when or why.
<genii> LjL: Good idea, thanks
<ikonia> old ones are still valid
<ikonia> just tested
<LjL> genii: if your touchpad supports multitouch, you can configure it so that two or three fingers tap is middle button instead
<genii> I had same one up in firefox 2 days running, refresh still worked on it
<LjL> genii: use synclient to test, "man synaptics"
<ikonia> @mark Acedip #ubuntu "wanted to cause a disruption using nick changes"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> how do you turn off "Contact this user" in launchpad?
<LjL> am i the only one being randomly mailed by people asking for ubuntu support...?
<Pici> Yes.
<nalioth> LjL: no, see my question
<LjL> right...
<LjL> look at this one
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77761/
<nalioth> i just got the same exact one
<ikonia> you two are l33t
<bazhang> what chipset
<PriceChild> they'll have sent that to a team, not individuals, i got it to
<bazhang> oh wait. this is not a support channel :)
<Myrtti> bazhang: neither is that email ;-)
<bazhang> true Myrtti :)
<genii> LjL: That is one weird message
<PriceChild> LjL: nalioth: I believe they're being sent to us individually from the contact this team on ubuntu-irc-council
<Pici> Weird.
<PriceChild> shall we change that team to have the ML as our contact address, so at least we know someone's sending these emails to the team rather than us individually
<nalioth> according to https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ContactingPeople we can turn off the functionality.  i've looked and can't find it
<PriceChild> where's it say that?
<PriceChild> oh you acn hide your individual email, but not disable the ability for emailing an entire team
<nalioth> it says you can turn off the "Contact this user" part
<LjL> PriceChild: the ML seems like the natural choice for our contact address to me
<PriceChild> seems you can work out whether something is from launchpad by the header, but this is easier 8-)
<PriceChild> LjL: oh but you can only have each address assigned to one team in launchpad... we're already assigned to ubuntu-irc-cloaks *works magic*
<LjL> PriceChild: sounds terminally silly
<LjL> Pici: but are you sure? (or have you just changed it?) because here ubuntu-irc-cloaks says "no contact address"
<Pici> Wrong P
<PriceChild> LjL: i just changed that... but still can't assign it to ubuntu-irc-council
<LjL> PriceChild: because? same error still?
<PriceChild> (i'm thinking all mails to ubuntu-irc-cloaks will get sent t ubuntu-irc-council, and so the ML)
<PriceChild> same error
<PriceChild> ah now its worked i think
<LjL> PriceChild: didn't something like this happen before? i.e. we fiddled with emails on launchpad hoping we could "free up" stuff, but it was left stuck?
<PriceChild> bah no, wrong team
<LjL> i vaguely remember asking in #launchpad to no avail
<PriceChild> I'll try again.
<LjL> #ubuntu [17:19:19] <w441> type /QUOTE PASS 14415
<LjL> this looks malicious although i don't really know what harm it could do
<Pici> It shouldn't do anything if you're already connected
<LjL> indeed
<LjL> still why would someone tell people to type that?
<ikonia> idiot ?
<Pici> ikonia:  besides the obvious he means.
<ikonia> oh
<LjL> heh
<genii> snowhite is being a pest I see :)
<LjL> what i said translates as a last warning
<LjL> next time, ban
<bazhang> I read vista for some reason
<nalioth> genii: do we know you?
<ikonia> genii: on a finish address ?
<bazhang> and not sipping coffee?
<ikonia> finnish I meant
<Myrtti> He's finnished
<bazhang> oof
<Pici> augh
<Dave2> .wi n77
<Pici> fail77
<genii> I'm not finnish
<ikonia> your on an unsual IP 
<ikonia> unusual
<genii> No, all my hostmasks or so on should trace back to Toronto or so
<ikonia> your on a .fi domain
<genii> ikonia: Ah, thats becuase I'm on jussi01's Quassel box, which is in Finland
<ikonia> ahhh
<PriceChild> genii: identify please ;)
<genii> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<genii> Hm
<PriceChild> to nickserv
<ikonia> PriceChild: is that an ED209 impression ?
<PriceChild> :)
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Yay!
<ikonia> you now have 15 seconds to comply
<Pici> My voice is my passport. Verify me.
<ikonia> accepted
<nalioth> genii: can you make nice with nickserv, or do i have to enforce the /topic ?
<Pici> nalioth: he did
<stdin> he hasn't been granted +v here yet
<Myrtti> [18:56] [freenode] ~~~          : is identified to services
<genii> nalioth: I identified
<genii> Apologies on reply lag, work required me
<jpds> ikonia: hmm? Translator?
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> these beans don't taste that good :-<
<Pici> bad beans
<genii> Myrtti: Hopefully you did not find them in the guinea pig enclosure .... ;)
<Pici> D:
<Myrtti> genii: no, though I did clean the cage just few minutes ago
<ikonia> jpds: translators
<Myrtti> I'm having my vegetarian phase again
<ikonia> jpds: we need no translator bot
<Pici> Was I dreaming or did I see a conversation about that in -ot yesterday?
<jpds> ikonia: Ah. Didn't scroll up, sorry.
<LjL> if you'd look at poor chanserv, you'd know he can't be granted +v by it
<ubottu> brama called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jpds> Lost Spaniard.
<LjL> wouldn't call him lost
<Myrtti> http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2008/11/wal-mart-worker-trampled-to-death-in.html
<Pici> Ugh, I dont even want to read that
<Myrtti> nom cheese
 * jussi01 wants more morphine...
<jussi01> no, actually:
 * jussi01 needs more morphine...
<Myrtti> plip plop
<Pici> fizz fizz
<Flannel> oh what a relief it is
<genii> /back
<genii> bah
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee instead 
<Flannel> ubottu: tell KatieKitty about away
<genii> I see one fellow is chastising the bot for always telling him he's only a bot ....
<Flannel> I'm amazed at how many people recommend doing things completely backwards.
<Flannel> Myrtti: root account enabling hasn't actually broken anything since like Hoary or Dapper.  It's just a Bad Idea (tm)
<Myrtti> Flannel: well, some of the documentation needs revisiting then
<Flannel> Which ones?
<Myrtti> I just recently read someplace from the official docs that it breaks. Can't remember where though
<Myrtti> and I should work a bit before heading to bed
<thegeek1> ljl
<thegeek1> hello
<Myrtti> wth
<Flannel> That certainly wasn't three weeks.
<jussi01> Morning all!
<Myrtti> jussi01: hows the medication?
<jussi01> Myrtti: actually its been good, I strapped the knee up and the strapping has helped reduce the pain. just panadol at the moment - trying  to keep the morphine to a minimum
<Myrtti> good
 * jussi01 is really happy someone finally wrote a colored nick patch for quassel :D
<Myrtti> childlike joy
<Flannel> Just dont take it to #ubuntu... I'm not sure that 1500 colors exist.
<jussi01> Flannel: lol, nah, some peiople are the same color
<Flannel> jussi01: Ah, that's good.  I was looking at my crayon box, and I think there's only 300
<jussi01> although the colours currently are tango only, :/ Waiting for it to be oxygenised...
<Myrtti> do I just imagine it or is orgthingy getting annoying at -ot?
<Flannel> You're not imagining it, although I'm not sure Id categorize it as annoying personally
<jussi01> ROFL... I tried to explain lag to my mum, and she was like, so its kinda like "internet constipation" ? :D :P
<Myrtti> that's quite accurate
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-29
<Flannel> jussi01: Im not sure if thats garbage, or indonesian
<jussi01> about 1.5 seconds too late...
<jussi01> Flannel: still, either way
<Flannel> I imagine it was garbage.  Too many consonants together.
<jussi01> yeah, looked garbage too mewwwww
<Flannel> The first two didn't, and by that point, I had already gone through the trouble of looking up his IP
 * Flannel needs to write an irssi plugin for that.
<jussi01> yeah, thatd be a good start...
<Flannel> Anyone awake with -ot?  fsck*3 looks to be on the road to trouble
 * PriceChild takes a look in
<LjL> Flannel: uh, three weeks?
<LjL> you meant four weeks certainly
<Flannel> Of course I did
<PriceChild> Flannel: i think he's an #archlinux person
<PriceChild> judging by his claims in pm :P
<PriceChild> He's not in -offtopic though
<Flannel> Who?
<PriceChild> the above
<Flannel> Hmmm, hes still in -offtopic though
<PriceChild> i meant archlinux-offtopic
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> That makes more sense
<LjL> PriceChild: and i *know* he is an archlinux person
<PriceChild> so he is
<LjL> how about #archlinux <FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> yo lets troll ubuntu-offtopic    [is in #ubuntu]
<Flannel> That'd do it.
<Flannel> looks like he's starting in #u and -ot again
<LjL> #ubuntu-unregged: [18:36:19] --> D0net1 has joined this channel (i=den0ts@illegal.filestash.org).
<LjL> is not in #ubuntu and i don't like the hostname
 * jussi01 waves
 * mneptok surfs
<jussi01> mneptok: that was a "dad joke"
<jussi01> :/
<mneptok> jussi01: seeing how i'm old enough to be father to many of this channel's regulars, it's prolly appropriate ;)
<jussi01> mneptok: oh shush you...
<mneptok> don't you shush me, young man!
 * mneptok sends jussi01 home with a note
<jussi01> LOL
<jussi01> mneptok: Im already at home with a sick note...
<mneptok> http://www.funny2.com/schoolexcuses.htm
<mneptok> "Please excuse my son. He will be out next week slaughtering goats for his manhood ritual. Thank you!
<mneptok> it's like they can see my childhood ....
<mneptok> "Please forgive Clarence for being absent from school the past few days. He was home sick from an operation. He had penis trouble and had to be serpent-sized."
<jdong> what an ugly setup.
<jdong> ad-hoc + (WEP/WPA) = fail on broadcom....
<elkbuntu> jussi01, what did you do?
<jdong> so... I have this god-awful iptables setup that puts clients on a iptables whitelist if they authenticate on a webform on the default gateway
<jdong> I doubt this is very secure at all
<jussi01> elkbuntu: I ruptured my anterior cruciate ligament, playing park soccer
<elkbuntu> jussi01, eep!
<elkbuntu> that's going to be a really fun trip home
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yep, ouchies...
<ardchoille> I have an incident to report
<ardchoille> http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/19547
<ardchoille> someone giving out malicious commands
<ardchoille> in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> More info about this user
<ardchoille> http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/19559
 * elkbuntu clicks and waits for her computer to react.
<ardchoille> Thank you bazhang 
<elkbuntu> stupid mouse keys on this laptop are b0rking
<ardchoille> Thanks ops, I'm glad you're here :)
<fogobogo> may i know why i got banned?
<bazhang> fogobogo, do you really need to ask?
<fogobogo> bazhang: yup. did nothing at all. 
<fogobogo> bazhang: no bullshitting in #ubuntu from my side
<fogobogo> in fact. even helped out Kingsomething
<bazhang> fogobogo, were you unaware of what juice949 was doing?
<bazhang> aka FSCK_FSCK_FSCK
<fogobogo> all i know hes been asking someone to ls some folders
<fogobogo> oh FSCK
<bazhang> fogobogo, so you know nothing about him or that?
<fogobogo> yeah. i know what he did. 
<fogobogo> just dont know what that has to do with me
<bazhang> fogobogo, and you in no way participated in that? egging him on, for example?
<fogobogo> i didnt tell him to do that. in fact i joined after that happened
<bazhang> fogobogo, or just a few days ago with eihm?
<fogobogo> what was with eihm? i dont think he did anything like it.
<fogobogo> again. whats my part there?
<bazhang> fogobogo, you seem to suggest you are just an innocent bystander in all this
<bazhang> fogobogo, but you have a history of participating in these actions, and I believe you know exactly what this FSCK_FSCK_FSCK was up to
<fogobogo> i wanna remind that im not encourage anyone to do this. i also have no idea what anyone else is doing there.
<bazhang> fogobogo, what you are saying is just not credible.
<fogobogo> come on. check your logs. its not like im going to say rm your boot folder or anything like it. 
<fogobogo> i had absolutely no idea that fsck was even in the channel
<fogobogo> why else would ive joined after the action?
<elkbuntu> to see the aftermath.
<bazhang> fogobogo, you were in the channel at the time.
<bazhang> fogobogo, anyone else involved?
<fogobogo> sorry no. FSCK played his own game
<bazhang> fogobogo, sorry, just dont believe what you are saying.
<bazhang> fogobogo, you have a history of these hijinks in #ubuntu, and likely a willing participant in FSCK_FSCK_FSCK's actions today
<bazhang> fogobogo, its not funny to screw up people's systems.
<fogobogo> bazhang: i agree. but at the time i joined the damage has already been made!
<fogobogo> bazhang: and i dont screw ppls systems.
<bazhang> fogobogo, what about today? and a couple of days ago with eihm? that is not screwing people's systems up?
<bazhang> suggesting those dangerous commands and then hoping others follow?
<fogobogo> no. that was between eimh and me. why would anyone else do this
<bazhang> fogobogo, you seem to be suggesting you are some innocent in all this.
<bazhang> fogobogo, and that is CLEARLY not the case.
<fogobogo> i dont oppose that. but i didnt tell anyone there to type hdparm --make-bad-sector and press enter.
<fogobogo> that was between me and eimh. and i know eimh
<bazhang> fogobogo, you know those commands of a few days ago do serious damage, and you saw what juice949 was doing
<bazhang> fogobogo, you knew nothing about what juice949 was doing?
<fogobogo> in fact i didnt see it. i just know it.
<bazhang> fogobogo, how did you know it.
<fogobogo> as i already said i wasnt there at that time
<bazhang> fogobogo, how did you know it.
<fogobogo> wait a sec
<fogobogo> someone posted it in the channel
<bazhang> which channel fogobogo 
<fogobogo> #archlinux-offtopic. 
<bazhang> fogobogo, so you knew about this? and what was your response?
<fogobogo> to join #ubuntu
<bazhang> fogobogo, why dont we have another chat about this tomorrow.
<bazhang> say 24 hours from now.
<fogobogo> bazhang: btw i wonder why you didnt already do a /whois and besides PriceChild is a permanent guest in #archlinux-offtopic
<bazhang> and you can tell me more about arch offtopic
<bazhang> fogobogo, see you tomorrow.
<fogobogo> bazhang: np. lets dont steal anymore time from each other
<bazhang> have to head out to work now.
<bazhang> iarwain1 in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elkbuntu> bazhang, what are you doing? how do you extract 'legal' from that?
<LjL> elkbuntu: err, possibly it's legal because the site hosting it is the people who made it...?
<LjL> elkbuntu, imho you're exaggerating. how often have we requested independent proof that something is legal? how many of the programs packaged in our repositories have such a guarantee, aside from what the "author"'s site says, assuming they're the author?
<bazhang> http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/ocremix.ars/2
<bazhang> legal.
<elkbuntu> LjL, at the glance i could afford it (i'm kind of trying to write a talk i'm scheduled to give on thursday) that site looked totally bogus.
<LjL> they could put a license, granted
<LjL> but if everytime someone links to something we asked for proof of legality...
<elkbuntu> LjL, it was how he did it. he was desperate for attention, then when nobody responded, he did it anyway.
<elkbuntu> it just screamed fishy
<LjL> that's true
<bazhang> I checked the site first elkbuntu 
<bazhang> and it is legal.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, as i said, i am in the middle of trying to compose a talk.
<elkbuntu> and firefox is being painful
<bazhang> ok
<Myrtti> I don't want to sound rude or anything, but I think using a computer should have an idiot filter.
<Myrtti> you should be able to prove you can read and understand what you've read before granting access to a computer.
<Myrtti> like, srsly
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, likewise for The Internet
<bazhang> -ot?
<elkbuntu> actually no. they can use computers all they want. implement the filter at the modem level.
<Myrtti> true
<LjL> -read-topic and -proxy-users work quite well
<Myrtti> Q: Today I got new kernal update, How to delete old from my boot screen list?
<LjL> pity they only filter out a tiny percentage of people
<Myrtti> my A: uninstall the old one with the package manager.
<Myrtti> Q2: I don't know about their package names? Give some key words to search their packages.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> erm..kernel?
<Myrtti> HOW can he know he has a new kernel update if he doesn't know the name of the package?
<elkbuntu> grub screen at boot?
<LjL> yesterday someone was trying to compile some driver, and was convinced that "linux-image" was the kernel source
<Myrtti> shouldn't that be a hint about the package name? or am I totally like, missing the point?
<LjL> someone else replied that linux-image "for some reason doesn't have a src package", and that he should switch distro if he wanted to do serious kernel work
<Myrtti> lol
<elkbuntu> they're quite welcome to.
<elkbuntu> that way we dont have to be the 'bad guys'.
<kbrooks> Um, I'd like to report someone in a LoCo team who spammed a channel
<LjL> i'm listening
<kbrooks> not #ubuntu, but as you ops have connections to the community council, maybe you can deal with the team
<kbrooks> they spammed ##windows with "<bisnews> Open your mide , try to use ubuntu [ Open Source ]  | #ubuntu-th <- you can talk eaglish question"
<LjL> and of course, i'm not in ##windows at the moment. never in the right channels
<kbrooks> i copied and pasted verbatim
<kbrooks> Please deal with it - thank you.
<LjL> i'll try, but wait here a minute please
<PriceChild> LjL: He did it 5 times.
<PriceChild> kbrooks: does he go by any other name in your knowledge?
<kbrooks> No
<LjL> that's a weird loco... i can't find a launchpad address for it
<LjL> even though it's listed in the approved teams
<PriceChild> approved?
<PriceChild> check you put it in the 'approved' teams.
<PriceChild> *who
<LjL> kbrooks: do you have any evidence that this "bisnews" is actually part of the team?
<kbrooks> LjL, It was a gut feeling.
<LjL> ok, let's keep that in mind then, because it wouldn't be the first time someone "pretends" to be advertizing a channel just in order to damage it
<kbrooks> LjL, the tone of your message sounds accusatory.
<PriceChild> LjL: whois the user, then who the host.
<LjL> PriceChild: not online
<LjL> and i don't have it in /whowas
<kbrooks> I'll look
<kbrooks> * bisnews (i=76ac3f5e@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-15858f9fa6454a55) has joined ##windows 
<kbrooks> OK, clinched it
<PriceChild> i still see him online?
<LjL> PriceChild: oh, my fault. i was /whowas'ing all the time thinking i was /whois'ing
<PriceChild> :)
<kbrooks> May I tell you the channel he is in now, if revelant?
<LjL> kbrooks: sure
<kbrooks> He left #ubuntu-th and joined #efficiency08 
<LjL> kbrooks: i'm not accusatory, just need to keep possibilities in mind. the fact that the team members don't have an IRC nick listed on launchpad (since they don't have launchpad addresses listed) doesn't help determining anything.
<LjL> PriceChild: what should i be expecting when whoising the host? my whois doesn't seem to find it in the database
<kbrooks> er 
<PriceChild> LjL: who'ing
<kbrooks> i get his host info
<LjL> i don't know
<LjL> No match for "118.172.63.94.ADSL.DYNAMIC.TOTBB.NET".
<LjL> >>> Last update of whois database: Sat, 29 Nov 2008 10:46:17 EST <<<
<PriceChild> LjL: I don't know whose that is.
<kbrooks> There iis a match
<kbrooks> in APNIC
<kbrooks> that IP is registered to a Bangkok ISP
<kbrooks> so th means thailand 
<PriceChild> LjL: the host matches with that bot which is 'welcoming' you to both channel. I'll have a word with bisnews when he returns.
<PriceChild> *channels
<LjL> PriceChild: wait...
<LjL> [16:50:21] [Whois] wB3 is n=wB3@ppp-124-120-81-111.revip2.asianet.co.th
<LjL> [16:46:40] [Whois] bisnews is i=76ac3f5e@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-15858f9fa6454a55 (118.172.63.94.adsl.dynamic.totbb.net)
<kbrooks> th means thailand 
<kbrooks> so it logically matcthes 
<LjL> yes i get that part, but they're different hosts
<PriceChild> bah i got mixed up somewhere *wonders how he managed that*
<LjL> certainly the fact that the bot is in both places is suspicious but
<LjL> ah, got it
<LjL> ns info wb3 says account "willwillbot2"
<LjL> willwill is +V in the #ubuntu-th access list
<kbrooks> w83's IP correlates to the same ISP
<PriceChild> I'll have a word anyway.
 * PriceChild wonders what w3b is doing.
<kbrooks> PriceChild, helping someone with apache 
<LjL> PriceChild, in the wiki's revision history, the addition of thai appears to be too old to show up...
<LjL> i can only see revisions starting from 2008-06-08 22:56:19
<LjL> but there is an approval date listed
<LjL> !meeting
<ubottu> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubottu logs » for transcripts.
<LjL> yet, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/03/%23ubuntu-meeting.html has no matches for "thai"
<LjL> let's try 2007 then
<LjL> ok, Thai was approved
<LjL> although Shuttleworth was also a bit dubious on the lack of a proper loco team page on launchpad - but they had a translators' team on it, so it was deemed enough
<LjL> PriceChild: ##windows ops are telling me that Ubuntu-related spam happens pretty often. not a good thing.
<LjL> not from that team, though
<PriceChild> not surprised
<LjL> doesn't have to be surprising to be a bad thing
<LjL> [17:15:15] [Notice] -ChanServ- Information on #Efficiency08:
<LjL> [17:15:16] [Notice] -ChanServ- Founder    : DekRNR
<LjL> [17:16:11] [Notice] -NickServ- Information on DekRNR (account DekRNR):
<LjL> [17:16:11] [Notice] -NickServ- Last addr  : i=76ac590a@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-4622243f55e9e78e
<LjL> [17:07:55] [Whois] bisnews is i=76ac3f5e@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-15858f9fa6454a55 (118.172.63.94.adsl.dynamic.totbb.net)
<LjL> the ip addresses of bisnews and dekrnr look suspiciously alike to me
<LjL> still, no direct connection with the #ubuntu-th ops, and i don't know who dekrnr is
<PriceChild> 76ac590a = 118.172.89.10
<PriceChild> Meh, he spammed, that's good enough for me & I'll have a word.
<LjL> PriceChild: it's good enough to have a word with *him*, but not with the team as long as there is no discernible connection between him and the team
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, j0hnnyX said: !ubottu Johnny is dumb
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> @btlogin
<Myrtti> jussi01: your domain contacts are still to Oulu, btw.
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh, thanks, Ill change that when I get a min.
<Myrtti> also your eniro information
<jussi01> heh, that too... I keep forgeting it doesnt get updated by changing stuff at maistraati... ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, oskar- said: !resettheme is To reset the gnome theme, enter the following commands into a shell: (1) "gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme"  (2) "gconftool-2 --unset /apps/metacity/general/theme"  (3) "gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme"
<ubottu> LF|Irssi called the ops in #ubuntu (hudsonfire)
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (hudsonfire)
<jussi01> @bansearch cens0red
<ubottu> No matches found for cens0red!i=uzer@they.deported.us in any channel
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (bruenig)
<LjL> [21:44:10] --> PornHub has joined this channel (n=contact@d66-222-244-181.abhsia.telus.net).
<LjL> [21:44:31] *** PornHub is now known as Pr0nhub.
<LjL> the fellow had just joined #gentoo and been automatically banned, might be worth watching
 * LjL points and laughs at ikonia's 1337 skillz
 * ikonia is l337
<LjL> channel is quite full of people who won't let you say anything without randomly highlighting you with their random question today, huh
<ikonia> looks like it
<bazhang> dont click that link
<bazhang> has some kind of mad flash exploit in it.
<LjL> !staff | user "billy1234667" is spamming channels apparently with a mad flash exploit - #ubuntu, #django for now
<ubottu> user "billy1234667" is spamming channels apparently with a mad flash exploit - #ubuntu, #django for now: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> mrwes: thanks for joining
<mrwes> hrmm
<mrwes> yes?
<mrwes> is this where I get scolded?
<ikonia> basiclly I just wanted to ask you to keep the random noise down stop trying to argue things 
<ikonia> your not getting scolded
<mrwes> nods
<ikonia> I'm asking you nicley, making random noise and being pedantic about a few things just makes noise and detracts from the support channels main function, support
<bazhang> nice
<ikonia> well, if he wants to be like that, fine. Thats a warning
<bazhang> been warned three times
<ikonia> I was trying to just be polite, 
<ikonia> well, thats his "final" warning for me
<bazhang> clearly he is in 'taunt' mode
<ikonia> not for long if he continues
<Flannel> ubottu: tell drog about away
<jussi01> Flannel: lol
 * Flannel wins!
<jussi01> heheheh
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-30
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, _2 said: ubottu is is is
<jussi01> curious people in this world.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/78189/
<Flannel> Do we really have no vietnamese channel?
<jussi01> !vn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<jussi01> weird...
<jussi01> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<jussi01> lol
<LjL> we don't have a vientamese *factoid*
<LjL> there is a channel
<jussi01> ot peoples may want to keep an eye on yhl - just entered
<LjL> wait, yhl?
<LjL> where did i just see this nickname now
<Flannel> pastebin!
<LjL> hmmm right
<LjL> but no, i had this feeling i had *just* seen it
<Flannel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78189/ from jussi01, an hour and a quarter ago
<LjL> might be my brain doing tricks
<Flannel> he just joined -ot ;)
<LjL> yeah but i wasn't looking at it
<Flannel> Yeah, but your spidey sense what tingling
<LjL> heh maybe
<LjL> but i really just probably saw it on the bantracker, i likely had it in the foreground a moment before
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ohletmeinnowgodd said: ubottu: and multiverse is legal soft?
<jussi01> grr, I just wish I could get this sipdevice working... sigh
<elkbuntu> who is awake to watch bfj?
<elkbuntu> <bigfuzzyjesus> elkbuntu: true, i was just wondering, and i forgot what the rules are, but you have reminded me <-- yes, he'd forgotten what they are as much as i'd forgotten who he is.
<jussi01> Ximal: can we help you with something?
<bazhang> Ximal, can we help you
<jussi01> Ximal: you are likely being forwarded here from somewhere - where are you trying to join?
<bazhang> Ximal, please state your issue.
<elkbuntu> Ximal, nobody can help if you dont speak
<bazhang> he/she is likely being forwarded from #ubuntu
<jussi01> @bansearch Ximal
<ubottu> Match: *!*@69.247.132.191!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 24 2008 10:50:45 (ID: 7238)
<jussi01> well then...
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> Ximal, you need to respond to us, or we will not be able to help you.
<elkbuntu> you need to be able to respond so we can be sure it's a good idea letting you back into #Ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> i'd say it's a connection issue though...
<jussi01> looks that way...
 * elkbuntu reheats some dal to have in tortillas.
<bazhang> eternaljoy (hello sinners)
<elkbuntu> oh dear.
<elkbuntu> where was that?
<bazhang> oops sorry in -ot
<bazhang> Ximal, are you here to discuss your ban in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> Ximal, if you have no business otherwise then please part this channel (see /topic re: Idling)
<bazhang> hmm
<bazhang> silent protest?
<Flannel> is it a forward?
<Flannel> Yeah.  So, just reconnecting
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> but no response here at all.
<bazhang> shades of holymoo
<Flannel> Nah. No response here because they're not at the keyboard
<bazhang> but he/she is not disconnecting in -ot for example
<Flannel> Yes he is
<bazhang> or was not previously
<bazhang> just that last time.
<Flannel> Not by my lastlog
<bazhang> nope your right
<Flannel> although, I just /wc instead of /lastlog -clear, because I'm an idiot, so I can't show you
<bazhang> my bad
<bazhang> bad connection on his/her part it seems
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> is it just me, or is geenome starting to smell trollish?
<Flannel> ubottu: tell KatieKitty about away
<ikonia> interesting
<jussi01> ikonia: Hey!!
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> ikonia: Ximal was your forward, was he not?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he is
<ikonia> he has a real bad attitude
<jussi01> ikonia: PM, in case you missed it again...
<jussi01> ;)
<bazhang> jussi01, sorry to hear about your injury
<ikonia> I did 
<bazhang> hope it gets better soon.
<jussi01> bazhang: yeah, it hurts... except after the morphine :D
<bazhang> jussi01, get surgery?
<jussi01> bazhang: well we will see tomorrow - apointment in the afternoon.
<bazhang> best wishes jussi01 
<jussi01> thanks!
<ikonia> may I suggest someone puts a forward on Ximal in -offtopic to ##fix_your_connection ?
<ikonia> and I again raise the question about a lack of awake guys available for -ot
<Flannel> yay!
<bazhang> elkbuntu, its not just you; he is always trying to start a linux/mac/windows flamewar when he is in there
<bazhang> geenome that is
<ikonia> can someone please put a forward on ximal in -offtopic to ##fix_your_connetion please.
<Flannel> elkbuntu: ^^
<elkbuntu> someone might want to let geenome know that cyberstalking is way uncool
<bazhang> its in one ear and out the other with that one
<bazhang> he will calm down for five seconds then start up again, whatever the subject
 * elkbuntu watches topyli call him out...
<elkbuntu> right, im off to bed. dont let them take advantage from that.
<Gary> elkbuntu: you shouldn't have told em :p
<bazhang> <mrwes> mine are scotch, beer and wine
<bazhang> <mrwes> actually....scotch, wine and beer in that order
<bazhang> <mrwes> I perfer anything of the bitter family == special or extra special -- american brewers over use the cascade hop
<ikonia> give him a nudge
<ikonia> just remind him of the conversations that been had
<bazhang> just waiting for the final ot
<ikonia> change it to a forward
<bazhang> if he claims he was helping people then he shall have to defend against the above
<ikonia> see if he can get withit, rather than remove him
<ikonia> no, I agree
<bazhang> back in a few
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Friend2 said: ubottu: What is Emacs?
<ikonia> mrwes pm'ing me like crazy saying "come on, come on, enough, come on", I think he thinks I bannd him
<ikonia> @btlogin
<mrwes> hrmmm
<mrwes> ikonia, ok I get it
<bazhang> mrwes, may we help you?
<mrwes> nope
<bazhang> mrwes, please note the /topic then.
<mrwes> yes...I won't idle
<ikonia> why does he think I banned him ?
<Myrtti> morningwalker is barely understandable with his lingo
<stdin> ikonia: because you did?
<LjL> stdin: thank you, i was in a hard dilemma whether to say that or not...
<stdin> well, every question needs an answer :)
<ikonia> stdin: I didn't, I changed it to a forward
<ikonia> from his perspective bazhang banned him
<stdin> ah, ok
<stdin> probably because you've identified yourself as an op they think you are all-powerful and would undo someone else's bans
<ikonia> it's no problem, just odd that as soon as bazhang banned him he started pm'ing me (wasn't at desk)
<ikonia> then he comes here thinking it's me
<LjL> had linuxguymarshall visited?
<ikonia> not seen him
<Myrtti> I'm taking a break from -ot for a while
<Myrtti> mmm yoghurt
<bazhang> mrwes, how may we help you
<mrwes> can you please remove the block on #ubuntu for me?
<bazhang> mrwes, you were repeatedly warned about being offtopic in there.
<mrwes> it was a mixed bagged conversation; and I've helped several ppl too
<bazhang> <mrwes> mine are scotch, beer and wine
<bazhang> and this is what you followed up with after those repeated warnings.
<mrwes> I was responding to someone else...I apologize
<ikonia> mrwes: we spoke before that helping people is not a green light to move away from the guidelines
<bazhang> <mrwes> actually....scotch, wine and beer in that order
<mrwes> It won't happen again
<bazhang> there is a chat channel
<ikonia> mrwes: and logging in/out with one word answers ? what's that about
<bazhang> it is called #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> logging in saying "I get it" and logging out straight away ?
<ikonia> not really a conversation to resolve an issue ?
<bazhang> but you repeatedly chose to completely ignore those requests mrwes 
<Myrtti> if someone else is being offtopic, you guide them to -offtopic, you don't engage a conversation with them
<mrwes> yes
<bazhang> mrwes, by three different channel operators
<mrwes> I wan't helping properly
<bazhang> mrwes, with further comments such as 'Roll Tide !'
<mrwes> I'll keep on topic
<ikonia> mrwes: did we not have a conversation about this in here just a few hours earlier ?
<bazhang> mrwes, you need a time out
<ikonia> mrwes: where you agreed to keep it ontopic ?
<mrwes> sigh...sorry Alabama was kickin' butt
<mrwes> ok...I'll check back later
<bazhang> mrwes, 
<mrwes> thanks for your time
<mrwes> again I'm sorry
<bazhang> your comments were not only offtopic
<bazhang> but also against the coc
<mrwes> yes?
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> and the guidelines
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> read those mrwes 
<mrwes> I understand PG13
<mrwes> will do
<LjL> the CoC doesn't have to do with the channel being "PG13"
<LjL> not directly anyway
<mrwes> ok
<bazhang> the taunting answers to ignoring calls to being offtopic do though
<bazhang> such as 'pffffffftttttttt'
<ikonia> *sigh* after every lines
<mrwes> I'm fully aware of exactly what I've said, and I have also apologized -- so where do we go from here?
<mrwes> I can't sigh?
<bazhang> we had a meeting earlier
<ikonia> mrwes: you do it after most lines you type
<bazhang> and you said you would be ontopic
<mrwes> and that annoys you?
<bazhang> and yet a few hours later here you are again making the same promises
<mrwes> I failed to take you seriously and that's my fault
<ikonia> mrwes: as I explained to you when I last requested you join this channel, it's a busy channel, making random noise makes it harder to follow, and isn't really the best way to take it forward
<mrwes> I can contribute properly
<bazhang> so you said earlier
<bazhang> and you are saying so now as well.
<mrwes> Ok...so I'm banned for life now?
<bazhang> why should we believe you this time?
<ikonia> mrwes: when I requested you came here for an explination as to why you where being requested to stay on topic - you didn't take me seriously ?
<LjL> more to the point, why should we take *you* seriously if you fail to take *us* seriously
<bazhang> mrwes> sigh...sorry Alabama was kickin' butt
<mrwes> stupid I know
<bazhang> you are still defending being offtopic?
<mrwes> no
<bazhang> that was said just a couple of minutes ago.
<ikonia> mrwes: what was with the one line comments, join say "I get it" then quit straight away ?
<ikonia> mrwes: what was that about ?
<mrwes> I now understand this is a help channel and not a normal IRC environment
<ikonia> actually - I know what they are about, I apologise, I shouldn't ask
<ikonia> I see no reason to allow you back into #ubuntu at the moment as you don't seem to be able to repond to requests properly and you don't seem to be able to discuss things properly 
<mrwes> I'm asking for another chance to contribute
<ikonia> I'll put my cards on the table right now
<LjL> i've got four aces
 * LjL blinks
 * Myrtti has organ donor card, visa card, SSI card, library card and package of purse-sized emery boards.
<Myrtti> what did I win?
 * Myrtti runs
<bazhang> yoghurt!
<Myrtti> s/visa/credit card/
<LjL> Myrtti: a pancreas
<ikonia> I'll leave you guys to it. 
<mrwes> I will only speak in the channel when I can contribute or have a legitimate question; no other added comments will come from me
 * Myrtti gives ikonia a Finnish Christmas gingerbread cookie
<Myrtti> don't be sad, teddybear
<bazhang> ikonia, your call
<mrwes> no silly comments, nor will I mess with the bot
<mrwes> I can be very professional
<ikonia> bazhang: for me no, as I think a.) we took the time to speak to him nicley in here which he didn't take seriously b.) he was warned multple times in the channel and ignored it c.) he keeps joining/parting saying "ok I get it" rather than discuss it
<mrwes> and help prove the future of Ubuntu
<ikonia> I don't think that shows "he has got it"
<bazhang> ikonia, point taken
<bazhang> mrwes, there is a channel for silly comments
<bazhang> mrwes, and of course this is not a perma-ban
<mrwes> I am discussing it now
<ikonia> @btlogin
<mrwes> that's your last word on this issue?
<bazhang> mrwes, it is called #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrwes> yes, I will keep those comments in that channel
<mrwes> I'm asking for another chance to proof that
<ikonia> I see no reason at this time
<LjL> mrwes: look, you've been banned *today*
<mrwes> er prove even
<mrwes> ok...I'll leave it at that 
<bazhang> just an hour or two ago
<LjL> i've seen several people who, when confronted with a longer-than-one-day ban, started asking whether they'd be "banned for life"
<LjL> that kind of black-and-white thinking never did anyone any good
<mrwes> understoo
<mrwes> d
<bazhang> although more than one day can feel like life
<LjL> so go read the CoC, the guidelines, and think through how a channel like #ubuntu can keep working in a satisfying equilibrium
<LjL> !etiquette > mrwes    (mrwes, see the private message from ubottu)  there's quite some reading to be done here
<mrwes> Ok...I'll do that and check back in a couple of days --
<mrwes> I understand the etiquette
<mrwes> LjL, thanks
<LjL> mrwes: you do? 15 minutes ago you appeared to not know what the CoC was, yet you couldn't have read it in the time it took you to reply
<mrwes> I'm on those web pages now
<mrwes> I'll read them thrououghly
<LjL> good. take the next step, try not just to *understand what they're saying*, but to *understand why each exists*, and *understand why they exist as a system*
<LjL> when you'll feel like you've understood that thoroughly, i think it might be time to come back here
<mrwes> Ok
<LjL> which of course could be easily read as "never"
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops mrwes
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ikonia, my apologies; should have let you handle it
<bazhang> just did not like the way he was so taunting in all his responses to being offtopic
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> bazhang: not at all, I only changed your ban to a forward as he sent me the message saying "come on lets talk"
<ikonia> I didnt want to talk in private, hence the forward
<bazhang> ikonia, okay thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> my fault for hooking too hurriedly
<bazhang> sp0rtily needs to be removed from -ot
<bazhang> stalking is not funny or nice
 * Myrtti considers
<bazhang> this is the same fellow (z, sporty, several other nicks) who has a history of this
<Myrtti> snuxoll did mention that he's ban evading earlier, but as he has been on the channel for quite some time now, I need a new reason to kick him from the channel
<PriceChild> bazhang: z, or z_ or something else?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: if he's evading a ban he's evading a ban.
<bazhang> PriceChild, a couple of months ago
<PriceChild> bazhang: which?
<bazhang> he was harassing / stalking another user who subsequently fled ( a female user also)
<Myrtti> Lynoure?
<bazhang> yep
<PriceChild> no, which nick
<bazhang> PriceChild, he has used close to 6 nicks
<bazhang> cannot remember them all. sporty, z, and several others
<PriceChild> which was he identified to?
<bazhang> checking my logs now. he was often talking about zigmund freid's psychological sublimation
<LjL> bazhang: how do you know it's him? he's under something that looks like a shell host right now
<bazhang> LjL, he said earlier that sporty, z were earlier nicks of his, plus his way of talking
<LjL> bazhang, PriceChild, Myrtti: and my logs also confirm that (if he's actually sporty/z_, but he *said* he is) the ban still stands and he's ban evading. also, second shell host he uses. anything against banning him?
<LjL> i don't care how long he's been in the channel, it takes time to track a ban evader
<Myrtti> I'm not touching the issue with a ten feet pole
<Myrtti> I'm fine with whatever you decide
<bazhang> he should have banned for what he said just in the last few minutes imo
<bazhang> earlier was much worse
<LjL> he's gone
<bazhang> still digging through 7 months of logs
<bazhang> ubuntu was another name
<LjL> bazhang: well, i've seen enough to know with enough certainly that he's the same person, that's good enough for a ban
<bazhang> LjL, okay
<LjL> bazhang: that doesn't mean you should stop digging, mind, more evidence is more evidence ;)
<bazhang> still looking :)
<bazhang> nearly crashed my text editor though
<LjL> there's currently two bans on him (three including the latest)
<LjL> z_!*@* and *!?=asus@217.*
<bazhang> he'll be back
<PriceChild> right so z_ not z
<bazhang> this was not asus-tek
<LjL> no i don't think it was asus-tek
<LjL> he just had asus in the ident
<bazhang> he is all 'humm okey'
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, i only have z_ not z
<bazhang> and not creepy stalkery
<LjL> was asus-tek bad also?
<bazhang> just annoying to some
<bazhang> one ident I've dug up so far is ilya
<LjL> bazhang: i have ilyaglkn
<bazhang> LjL, that one as well
<LjL> and Comics91. he was also "Comics_" at one time, wasn't he?
<bazhang> also ilyag
<LjL> or something
<LjL> yes he was according to a bt comment
<bazhang> he has been around a long time so would not surprise
<LjL> well, just comics without the underscore
<bazhang> @bansearch sporty
<ubottu> No matches found for sporty!n=ilyaglkn@217.8.236.148 in any channel
<LjL> bazhang: no matches found, but he knows the hostmask? nice
<LjL> bazhang: anyway, he was never banned as sporty according to my logs either
<bazhang> that was way back in May LjL ; still reading through (you are right I suspect)
<bazhang> n=ubuntu@217.118.79.43
<LjL> bazhang: check BT for what i've found so far
<bazhang> okay
<LjL> bazhang: oh, other evidence
<LjL> my /whowas sp0rtily has
<bazhang> sporty (n=ubuntu@217.118.79.40 (immediately above nick was 'ubuntu'
<LjL> [18:20:05] [314] sp0rtily n=mega 217.8.236.203 * purple
<LjL> [18:20:05] [Whois] sp0rtily is online via irc.freenode.net (Sun Nov 30 17:06:30 2008)
<LjL> bazhang: fwiw, "offoffoff" is currently online from the same serverloft host, and in #ubuntu-ru
<LjL> but is identified and all so probably not him
<bazhang> yeah and his english is terrible
<Myrtti> does [19:32] [freenode] ~~~LeviTheSmith  [n=LeviTheS@ppp121-45-231-109.lns10.adl6.internode.on.net]
<Myrtti> match z/sporty?
<bazhang> syntax seems wrong
<bazhang>  [Neo_The_User] (n=Neo_The_@c-24-13-84-173.hsd1.il.comcast.net): Thomas A. Anderson
<bazhang> he is almost always offtopic; this time he seems to have listened to reason and headed to -ot
<PriceChild> isn't that last question a support question? :/
<bazhang> modifying the source?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu? gpl or not?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Friend2 said: !GNU Emacs is an extensible, customizable text editor—and more. At its core is an interpreter for Emacs Lisp, a dialect of the Lisp programming language with extensions to support text editing.
<bazhang> <jimbo> how come my cdrom isn't reading my floppy? in #kubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, dee890 said: so here is my problem I boot ubuntu in the kernal generic 2.6.27-9 and the system load screen freezes, I try the recovery mode for the same kernal and I freezes at IO port. When I run the Kernal 2.6.24-22 generic it runs fine and boots fine. Has anyone heard of this?
<genii> Good evening, morning, or afternoon...
<Seeker`> lo
<Seeker`> genii: I think "Hello" covers it in genreal
<genii> Seeker`: Myrtti tells me "Moin" as well....
<Myrtti> moin
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti 
<genii> Myrtti: Moin :)
<jussi01> Hei all!
<jussi01> genii: that works also^^
<Tm_T> moin moin
<Tm_T> tai vaikka "tere"
 * genii hands out coffees to all
<Seeker`> new jon tomorrow \o/
<Seeker`> *job
<jussi01> Seeker`: nice, what are you doing now?
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01 
 * jussi01 eye Myrtti and wonders what the poke was for?
<Myrtti> a Christmasy poke
<Seeker`> jussi01: Not entirely sure
<Seeker`> jussi01: something to do with graphics architectures
<Myrtti> nini folks
<ikonia> I'm out too, night
<Seeker`> night
<LjL> hmmm, how come 1) i have had al1 on highlight, for a long time 2) he's being silly 3) he talks like he never used an ubuntu live cd before
<Flannel> LjL: bantracker shows quite a bit
<LjL> Flannel: yes, i'm looking. but then it seems i have him on highlight because he "probably wasn't" the same person who was banned by realname and so i had removed that ban
<LjL> at any rate, he's already flooded the channel twice today, if nothing else, the second time in a very suspicious way too
<LjL> but right now i'll look up J172, that one also seems weird
<genii> <Konsole> Dont be silly... wrap your willy
<genii> <Konsole> Dont be silly... wrap your willy
<genii> Bah
<genii> Anyhow, in #u
<Flannel> Mhmm
<Seeker`> night night
<genii-around> jussi01_: You messing with the core right now?
 * Flannel fiddles some bits.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: player is Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<genii-around> Bah
<Flannel> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Flannel> !player =~ s/XMMS/XMMS2/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Flannel> !-player
<ubottu> player is <alias> players - added by apokryphos on 2007-02-26 17:14:50
<Flannel> !players =~ s/XMMS/XMMS2/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
 * genii-around sips and thinks about Quassel client 6
<genii-around> jussi01_: Yer gonna make me do the whole client upgrade today now??
<jussio1> genii-around: yeps!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-23
<nixternal> he is doing it everywhere
<nixternal> I stopped paying attention, because where he is, I don't have ops
<elky> he's offline now.
<bazhang> Indian` still ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> rww, hey
<rww> Kavita/Umankt/whatever his... ah, bazhang beat me to it
<bazhang> jinx!
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> That syntax is right, right?
<bazhang> yep
<tonyyarusso> yay
<bazhang> first @login though
<tonyyarusso> The stupid ?= part is going away when seven finally lands, right?
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I meant the syntax of the ban.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, oh sorry will look
<tonyyarusso> Also, huge high five to whoever finally a) fixed, and b) made far more awesome teh bantracker
<MenZa> :o
<bazhang> mcurran trolling ? banned from mint channels?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325808/ - mark- called me a slag - no contact before... thats the uk equivelennt of a slut
<tonyyarusso> switchgirl: It would be helpful to also identify the channel involved and a little context, if any.
<switchgirl> no context and in pm we shared #ubuntu-uk
<Seeker`> I have spoken to markie- and told them that sort of behaviour is unacceptable
<switchgirl> Seeker`, did't seem to understand quite how mortifying it was for me
<MenZa> Flannel: I'm probably going to head to bed soon(ish)
 * MenZa hands Flannel his trusty banhammer
<MenZa> You have the next watch ;)
<Flannel> Howdy akgraner, how can we help you tonight?
<akgraner> yeah can I see you in PM
<Flannel> akgraner: sure
<akgraner> I pinged kurt but he isn't around atm...:-/
<ubottu> hypa7ia called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Administrators)
<ardchoille> ww in #ubuntu needs some supervision
<ardchoille> ww is back in #ubuntu as two nicks, Tjah and rastafarian
<ardchoille> probably testing to see if he was banned
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: It's not as bad as it used to be, honest. I just go there to shout at people and rant.
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: good to know, but does "not as bad" bring it up to "worth mentioning here" yet?
<MenZa> not at all, it was just a remark
<tonyyarusso> mmk
<MenZa> hence why I said it here ;)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (elendal__ langauge)
<MenZa> now foobar2313123whatever
<bazhang> got him in PM
<mneptok> bazhang: i'd suggest adding an ident to the ban to prevent other students at Concordia from having issues
<mneptok> one man's opinion
<bazhang> ok
<mneptok> up to you. your ban.
<bazhang> just a mute, not sure how to as he was changing nicks so fast though
<bazhang> nearly missed the change from foobar12345 to lol
<tonyyarusso> mmmmm, 'pbuilder create' is much more fun when you have a local mirror
<bazhang> mneptok, going to leave the quiet on for a bit more then remove it.
<bazhang> so as not inconvenience the other concordia students
<bazhang> ah right +d  sorry for the confusion
<bazhang> deviant-route, hi
<deviant-route> hi bazhang
<deviant-route> funny i was trying to get to #ubuntu, but for some reason it came to #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> deviant-route, yes, the proxy you are sharing is banned there
<deviant-route> oh that explains
<deviant-route> so this is where all the ubuntu ops hang out
<deviant-route> anyways later
<bazhang> the quiet on concordia has been removed, I will remember +d next time
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> FOr all those asking for clarification about the UDS stuff,  we will have a few wikipages up soonish with some extra info. After that we can have some other community feedback. (those that couldnt attend uds)
<jussi01> hiya dholbach
 * jussi01 is in finland again :D
<dholbach> hi jussi01
<Tm_T> jussi01: and still no snow ):
<Tm_T> still/again
<jussi01> Tm_T: I dont care, just glad to be back in .fi
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes, but suddenly all melts down before you arrive, so I blame aeroplanes
<jussi01> lol
<mneptok> blame Texas.
<mneptok> we do.
<ubottu> ZykoticK9 called the ops in #ubuntu (Maree)
<DJones> Hi, looks like there's a repeating bot in #ubuntu username Maree
<DJones> Thanks jussi01
<elky> what... just what do the botmasters of those bots think they're actually contributing?
<jussi01> elky: irritation?
<elky> i'd say that's a detraction, not a contribution
<jussi01> to me, its just another attempt at getting noticed/upsettign the channel. same as bot floods etc
<elky> yeah
<niko> Maree is in #kubuntu
<jussi01> Tm_T: about?
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes?
<jussi01> Tm_T: never mind, I did it, but please watch and deal with it if she/it comes back
<Tm_T> jussi01: ok, will try, though I'm mostly on hacking Kopete now
 * Tm_T sets audible bell on
<Bacta> Hi
<aaron> why am I banned
<aaron> hello
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (gar4eto3)
<bazhang> please keep an eye on maggott . have to step away for a few.
<ikonia> ok
<Tm_T> in #u ?
<ikonia> yes
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> I'm still not fine, so if you see me not doing something, step in please
<ikonia> I'd forgot about him
<Tm_T> I wonder what happened to his channel
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> trudell, please dont start.
<trudell> you all are gays
<ikonia> Tm_T: +b straight away
<trudell> lmao
<ikonia> don't allow this to happen again
<trudell> i1m go back
<bazhang> so we see
<trudell> wha do you want baz?
<bazhang> trudell, please dont waste any more time on this.
<trudell> only with a condition
<trudell> and so?
<ikonia> trudell: there are no conditions, stop this behaviour now
<trudell> sio, i never will stop
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<bazhang> heh
<trudell> no reasons, man
<jpds> Pici:  *!____*______n=trudell@187
<jpds> What a strange person.
<Amaranth> I'll say it again: Where is my Microsoft check?
<bazhang> in the mail
<ikonia> he's free to rant in ##unavailable where he is now. Nice work
<bazhang> any thoughts on huge number of bans that are unattributed on the ban list? (ie to a freenode server)
<Amaranth> I'm trying to remember why that happens
<ikonia> bazhang: does BT not provide any info ?
<Tm_T> sp je
<Tm_T> so he's back...
<jpds> bazhang: Servers syncing with each other.
<bazhang> jpds, right, I am just wondering how we can clear them in the most efficient way possible.
<jpds> bazhang: /msg ChanServ clear #ubuntu bans
<bazhang> ikonia, sure, once cross-referenced, and I did the last 72 or so but it took quite a while
<jpds> Only a server somewhere may just catch fire.
<bazhang> jpds, would be nice (the clear not the fire)
<ikonia> bazhang: I'll much in and split it with you if you want
<bazhang> ikonia, sounds good
<ikonia> bazhang: ok, I'll start going through them
<bazhang> ikonia, you starting from the channel list? via the top/bottom? or the bantracker? (just so we dont duplicate efforts)
<Amaranth> afaik I don't have any bans anymore (Pricey found some after I said that last time) but if I do you are more than welcome to remove them
<bazhang> Amaranth, okay thanks
<bazhang> wondering about old Jack_Sparrow and LjL bans as well
<ikonia> bazhang: I can start from where you want
<ikonia> where is jack_sparrow ?
<bazhang> not seen him in a very long time, 4 months or more
<bazhang> ikonia, I will tackle the oldest freenode ones dated Oct 26 (though some date to January of last year in fact)
<superm1> mneptok, Yes.
<superm1> Tm_T, i think the proper response to "who are you" is "itza meee a mariooo!"
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> superm1: ?
<Tm_T> superm1: ah, yeah, who are you?
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> mythbuntu lead developer iirc ^^
<Tm_T> bazhang: I know, just teasing
<bazhang> :)
<ikonia> bazhang: no problem I can work around that
<Amaranth> superm1: hehe, that reminds me of assassin's creed 2
<Amaranth> you have an uncle named mario and he says that :)
<bazhang> whoa who fixed up the bantracker? I can search through it all from there
<bazhang> just a side note/question: what about bans from no longer ops from more than a year ago?
<maco> umm is this ok?
<maco> [10:42:51] <maggott> friendishan: just put loads of porn on it and see the traffic go sky high.
<maco> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> maco: no
<maco> (i think it was how to get lots of traffic to a server)
<ikonia> I was watching him earlier
<ikonia> I'll speak to him in pm
<maco> ok
<bazhang> going to remove
<ikonia> got him in pm
<ikonia> I've muted him for the moment bazhang
<bazhang> ikonia, ok. re: the ban list, I am going to go through via the newly improved bantracker instead as it lists everything easily now, starting with the oldest.
<ikonia> bazhang: ok, I'm still using the old one
<Pici> old one? new one?
<bazhang> Pici, now can search via channel, operator, wildcard, and a number of options bans, removed bans, include floodbots and more
<Pici> bazhang: Some of those options have been there for a while.
<ikonia> friendishan: hellow
<friendishan> ikonia : hello
<ikonia> hello even
<ikonia> friendishan: how can we help you today ?
<bazhang> Pici, true, though the channel one makes it much easier now in conjunction with bans including floodbots parameters
<Pici> bazhang: the floodbot checkbox isn't new.
<friendishan> ikonia : um.. i don't think i need any help! Thanks^^
<bazhang> Pici, the channel and operators ones are
<Pici> bazhang: true
<bazhang> very nice :)
<ikonia> friendishan: ok, no problem, this channel is for ubuntu operator help and issues, so if you don't need anything please check the topic as the channel has a non-idle policy
<friendishan> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> bazhang: maggott turned out to just be trying to be a problem in - pm, he's banned for now
<bazhang> ikonia, ok thanks for the info. he seemed to have a terrible attitude earlier with saying jfgi and rtfm
<bazhang> well if I remove some non-obvious bans from former operators and there are objections, they can be reinstated
<bazhang> that seems to be it for the freenode ones from Oct 26; keeping in mind the expletive nicks and notorious @offensive are still in place
<bazhang> (around 17)
<bazhang> he is still banned (two days hence)
 * Pici suggests taking the conversation to pm or -ops
<bazhang> Amaranth, found just one ban forward from Nov 2 still in place for you; Okay to remove?
<topyli> -ops would be a good idea if tonyyarusso is around. i wasn't the active op, and i have to go soon
<Amaranth> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> going to tackle some of the floodbot bans now if that is okay
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> good job!
<topyli> @btlogin
<Pici> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> ok it's what i thought. he and another user were discussing illegal niceties by way of philosophising about cognitive freedom. no big deal, but o4o anyway. tonyyarusso removed him
<topyli> can't sort it out now, have to go
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (martin123)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (martinn123)
<bazhang> no response from consul_falx in PM
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<topyli> tonyyarusso, oh there you are. i just tried to summon consul_falx from -ot to here
<tonyyarusso> topyli: oh?
<topyli> yes he is there
<topyli> unresponsive to bazhang's pm. i had to be a way for a while, couldn't try myself meanwhile
<tonyyarusso> what were you planning to do if he replied?
<bazhang> ask him to come in here after he left -ot
<topyli> tonyyarusso, talk about the ban, and evasion thereof
<tonyyarusso> mmk
<tonyyarusso> It's probably not intentional evasion.
<topyli> tonyyarusso, technically, you banned him :)
<topyli> no, i think he's in by accident as well
<bazhang> that's what he said
<bazhang> err that didn't come out right
<tonyyarusso> I had expressed (in pm) the intention to have it stand for "a day", meaning that it would be removed a few hours from now.  His IP is from a university.  Probably he just thought it was removed a bit earlier.
<topyli> tonyyarusso, what do you want to do? just remove it? that would be just as well too
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Probably makes sense, yeah.  If nothing else happens, great.
<topyli> i think he's simply not around right now anyway, to talk to
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I'm gonna vote for just move on with life for now.
<topyli> your call really
<tonyyarusso> (btw, he highlighted me earlier in the day after entering, so it's not like he's hiding)
<tonyyarusso> Removed, watching, have fun all :)
<topyli> cheers
<bazhang> troll in #kubuntu D-coy
<bazhang> * strudell (n=strudell@187.57.17.17) has joined #kubuntu joined, spammed and left
<ikonia> same ISP as the trudell
<ikonia> not really very imaginative in his nicks
<bazhang> true :)
<ikonia> didn't change his real name either
<ikonia> trolls are getting lazier
<mneptok> superm1: welcome to the jungle. :/
<mac_v> hi. how do i set/change the topic for an irc channel?
<mneptok> mac_v: you'll want to ask such question in #freenode
<mac_v> mneptok: hmm , it was the topic for an Ubuntu channel... anyways , thanks, I'll ask in freenode :)
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (jackwilsdon doesn't listen, troll?)
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (jackwilsdon again)
<nhandler> tsimpson: Congratulations on making the Ubuntu Hall of Fame (http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/?feature=terence-simpson)
<MenZa> tsimpson: whoa. congrats.
<ubottu> In ubottu, CShadowRun said: missingicons is To restore your menu icons, go to System > Preferences > Appearance, select the Interface tab and tick "Show icons in menus"
<trudell> hi all
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<MenZa> oh lawd.
<topyli> oh that is terrible news!
<topyli> i'm just happy i had heard it before
<MenZa> :D
<tsimpson> ooh, I'm famous now
<tsimpson> with possibly the worst photo of me ever taken
<tsimpson> made worse only because I took that photo :p
<mneptok> tsimpson: i already set that as by desktop background.
<Flannel> which one?
<Flannel> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MWFwmpEQpsg/SwoyKFLs93I/AAAAAAAAAFg/61CHuC5rb_0/s400/dallas16.jpg ?
<Flannel> Hmm, maybe it's not on planet.
<nhandler> tsimpson: Don't worry, my photo was pretty bad too
<mneptok> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/5/55/Mnepolo.png
<mneptok> you all lose.
<Flannel> mneptok: Yes, yes, we all have pictures of ourselves going about our day to day activities.  What do you wear when you're dressing up though?
<mneptok> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B001MU3360/sr=8-2/qid=1259019325/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=1036592&s=apparel&qid=1259019325&sr=8-2
<MenZa> I know very well not to click at least the first link.
<MenZa> And I know mneptok too well to click the second one.
<MenZa> DESPITE being from Amazon.com.
<mneptok> Flannel is busy inventing a word that melds the definitions of "regret" and "horror"
<Flannel> regrort
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-24
<nhandler> What type of information will be available via anonymous access to the IRC tracker?
<Pici> We haven't made that decision yet.
<nhandler> Pici: Ok, hopefully nothing too sensitive
<Pici> nhandler: of course
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (please kick helpmeplease)
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> tsimpson, congrats!
<bazhang> well deserved hall of fame :)
<tsimpson> :)
<Flannel> Well, that was fun.
<maco> people who have n=root@  in their nick are supposed to be yanked aside, right?
<MenZa> they are?
<tsimpson> not necessarily
<bazhang> never heard that
<tsimpson> you can set it to root without being root
<MenZa> I normally just point out that they should not be running their IRC client as root
<tsimpson> I think we have
<MenZa> just as a friendly reminder
<tsimpson> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<MenZa> heh
<Cytotoxic> Ubuntu is cancer and as a result i must adapt. To adapt i will make cytotoxic t cells
<Madpilot> Cytotoxic, say again?
<elky> dwhite, can we help you?
<dwhite> no, just browsing...
<dwhite> thank you
<nalioth> Cytotoxic: please respect our topic
<elky> dwhite, if you're here to spectate whatever Cytotoxic is trying to pull, then that's not really appropriate. please do not spectate or idle here.
<Cytotoxic> dwhite, dont listen to them they accuse me of trolling but i dont
<Cytotoxic> so just kline me for another 3 days!
<elky> this channel has nothing to do with klines.
<Cytotoxic> I will wait here all night until tomorrow until i get klined
<Cytotoxic> Nailoth kilined me before irc
<elky> that is because nalioth is a staff member. that's irrelevant to his being here.
<Cytotoxic> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Cytotoxic> maybe they will kline me
<elky> dwhite, goodbye.
<nalioth> dwhite: if you have nothing for us, please respect our topic
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Flannel> What a lovely person
<Madpilot> not in any of those channels myself - was that hfsplus spamming us, or him reacting to someone else hitting all those channels?
<nalioth> no, it was hfsplus asking for a kline
<Madpilot> I figured as much.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> hfsplus = cytotoxic, btw
<nalioth> Madpilot: ^^
<Madpilot> a great surprise
<mneptok> !ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> But ops-#ubuntu-devel already means something else!
<mneptok> ubottu: forget !ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ops-#ubuntu-devel yet, mneptok
<Madpilot> silly short-bus-riding bot...
<mneptok> ubottu no, !ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ops-#ubuntu-devel yet, mneptok
<mneptok> !ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, mdz, lamont, or Keybuk
<mneptok> FFS
<Flannel> If you ubottu it, you don't need the !
<mneptok> ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<mneptok> ubottu?
<mneptok> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> But ops-#ubuntu-devel already means something else!
<mneptok> ubottu: forget ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I'll forget that, mneptok
<mneptok> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<mneptok> !ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<mneptok> ubottu: !ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> But ops-#ubuntu-devel already means something else!
<mneptok> i give up
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> ubottu, no ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> I know nothing about ops-#ubuntu-devel yet, Madpilot
<Madpilot> stupid bot
<mneptok> ubottu: ops-#ubuntu\-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, mneptok
<Madpilot> bingo!
<mneptok> !ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> was just wondering if you had to escape the - or something
<MenZa> oh lawd
<Madpilot> ... or maybe not...
<mneptok> !ops-#ubuntu\-devel
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<mneptok> that is decidedly unhelpful
<Madpilot> who runs the poor thing these days, anyway?
<ubottu> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Flannel> You don't need to escape the -
<Flannel> Hmm
<jpds> Woah, the blinken red lights are blinken.
<jpds> mneptok: you need to unforget ops-u-d, and then "no, ops-u-d".
<jpds> mneptok: ubottu never forgets and the factoid is kept in the database (SQLite powered tho), hence why it's refusing the new one.
<jpds> That or something weird is happening.
<jpds> I have weeks worth of backups of the db tho.
<mneptok> ubottu: unforget ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ops-#ubuntu-devel again, mneptok
<mneptok> ubottu, no, ops-#ubuntu-devel is <reply>Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> !ops-#ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! mneptok, Hobbsee, cjwatson, mdz, lamont, Keybuk, or thom!
<mneptok> jpds: i owe you a Coke
<Madpilot> hey, it works. silly bot.
<jpds> mneptok: Hey, no problem, come visit me in Montrel/London at some point. :)
<mneptok> jpds: Montreal is likely for the PHPcon there.
<mneptok> (and for a poutine fix from Dilallo)
<tsimpson> everyone blames the bot
<tsimpson> *learn to use it* ;)
<Madpilot> so much simpler just to blame the bot :)
<Madpilot> besides, the 'stuff you tell the bot to forget isn't actually forgotten' thing seems... counterintuitive, at best.
<tsimpson> well I didn't design it, I'm just lumped with unbreaking/maintaining it
<tsimpson> but there isn't really a good one-word term for "forget something without forgetting it, but pretend that you have, unless I tell you not to"
<mneptok> yeah, "completely borked beyond belief" is 4 words.
<jussi01> tsimpson: +1
<jussi01> tsimpson: I guess ignore? but meh
<Flannel> It's not forgotten, it's marked as deleted.
<jussi01> we have a whole list of instructions though
<mneptok> Flannel: i'll try that approach as regards ex-girlfriends and my wife.
<Flannel> mneptok: You'd probably want to not do it to your wife.  Lest you wind up with invalid aliases.
<mneptok> Flannel: are you ... hitting on me?
<mneptok> O;)
<Flannel> mneptok: What's not to love about http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/5/55/Mnepolo.png
<Madpilot> oh dog, that image again... <whimper>
<jussi01> Flannel: WHY!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi01> ?
<jpds> Jesus.
<jpds> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux
<jpds> Seriosuly?!
<Flannel> It's uncyclopedia, what do you expect?
<maco> LOL “Ubuntu, now with non-random OpenSSL keys”
<maco>     ~ OpenSSL on Ubuntu
<maco> “Ubuntu, now with random OpenSSL keys”
<maco>     ~ OpenSSL-blacklist on Ubuntu
<ubot3> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3.2 (jaunty), package size 392 kB, installed size 836 kB
<ubot3> openssl-blacklist: list of blacklisted OpenSSL RSA keys. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 6189 kB, installed size 12240 kB
 * maco blinks
<jussi01> maco: ubot3 takes ~ in here
<tsimpson> well, that was contextual
<maco> jussi01: i see
<jussi01> but then again, its still weird it did that..
<tsimpson> that ones probably still running the code where !someing falls back to package lookup
<jussi01> ahh
<mneptok> if anyone cares, my caption for that picture is, "my hair is luxurious. touch it."
<mneptok> makes me feel sorta Fabio-esque.
<jussi01> mneptok: stop....
<Madpilot> do not mention That Picture. evar.
 * Madpilot watches the Dance of the Floodbots in #ubuntu.
<mneptok> my picture is *nothing* compared to photos of cr3 in the mankini during the Dublin sprint.
 * tsimpson things floodbot4 has issues
<maco> mneptok: wait, is that really you? this is the red leather pants conversation from the UW session?
<jussi01> maco: scary thing is, I do beleive that is actually mneptok....
<maco> yeah...just different hair
<maco> can we put censor bars over his torso?
<bazhang> mneptok, python
<maco> hahaha mneptok: dtchen refuses to look at you
<elky> i'm pretty certain that this conversation breaches at least one amendment of the Geneva Convention
<jussi01> maco: most people who have seen that photo do...
<Madpilot> elky, there's a clause in the Conventions against weapons-grade photography?
<elky> Madpilot, i figure it easily qualifies for 'cruel and unusual punishment'
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> btw, I has wave invites if anyone still needs
<MenZa> same
<mneptok> maco: yes, that's me in the U/Rhode Island Theater Dept costume shop
<mneptok> maco: i had .... errr .... uhhhh .... "business" there
<topyli> @btlogin
<mneptok> c1995, IIRC
<jussi01> btw, just for anyone who didnt see... http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> the bots attack of a week or so ago left some forwards of them to ubuntu-read-topic (and there are some much older ones as well): safe to remove from banlist? what about some of the various.freenode.net bans from more than a month ago that are no longer seen as being by an operator?
<jussi01> bazhang: the bot attack ones should be removed after 14 days, if they are not, feel free to remove.
<bazhang> jussi01, okay, thanks. What about the more than month old ones from various people that no longer show up in the banlist as from them
<jussi01> double check the others against the bt, thattl tell you who the op is. for extra credit, have a look at the situatin, and if more than a month old and a straight ban, consider removal.
<bazhang> jussi01, have done so (ie checked against the operator --some from Seeker` mneptok and a couple others ) a month to six weeks old
<bazhang> err the bantracker not operator
<bazhang> dont want to tread on any toes but there are still roughly 260 some bans in the list
<jussi01> yeah, perhaps make a list, unless you lok at the situation and feel they could easily be removed.
<bazhang> the last list I made was largely not dealt with
<jussi01> bazhang: make sure I get it. Ill make sure peole doe something. and for extra brownie points here, make the list in a format somewhere that peole can tick off/remove the bans they removed from it.
<mneptok> what we do for fun in Albuquerque - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNW9cYY4tqc
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: that is a heck of a lot of ladders
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: also, I'm a little bit amused by the "yeah, but can it run crysis?" comment.
<tonyyarusso> I wonder how long it takes to boot a computer with that many nodes - I'm guessing they stagger them for power reasons.
<Madpilot> so, *can* it run an FPS?
<Madpilot> :)
<tsimpson> if we ran ubottu from there, we wouldn't need a new bantracker
<jussi01> lol
<mneptok> tsimpson: right, because with that kind of CPU power, ubottu would crash in microseconds after every restart :P
 * mneptok tootles off to bed
<tsimpson> nah, because we could store the entire ban database in RAM ;)
<Flannel> We're turning the bantracker into a FPS?
<mneptok> being an IRC op is like a text mode FPS.
<Madpilot> Flannel, +1
<Flannel> mneptok: It'd be more like a MUD, but yes.
<jussi01> hahah
<jussi01> wth is a MUD?
<Flannel> jussi01: really?
<jussi01> really...
<Flannel> MUD is Multi User Dungeon
 * jussi01 is not a gamer
<jussi01> ok...
<Flannel> think of it like... zork, but online with other people, and... with combat.
<Flannel> Online RPGs, textmode.
<jussi01> hrm
 * mneptok sics a grue on Flannel 
<jussi01> '1grue
<Flannel> mneptok: I have my lantern!
<jussi01> !grue
<ubottu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_%28monster%29 and seveas
<dholbach> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<Madpilot> you know, to this day, when I walk through a dark part of the house, I think, "It is very dark. You are likely to be eaten by a grue."
<Madpilot> Zork has burned itself into some impossibly deep crevice of my mind.
<Flannel> That crevice is probably inhabited by a Grue
<Madpilot> quite likely
<dholbach> hi Flannel
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (freenode-sucks)
<MenZa> that was amazing.
<MenZa> erm
<MenZa> truly amazing.
<Madpilot> three of us for one troll. heh.
<bazhang> Spiix seems to be giving dodgy advice in #ubuntu
<Flannel> bazhang: Moreso than just sudo su?
<Flannel> Oh yep, debian deb files
<bazhang> Flannel, ardchoille has been watching him for a bit, PM'd about it
<bazhang> jussi01, not really interested in brownie points, just wanted to reduce the ban list.
<Bacta> Hi
<bazhang> Bacta, hi
<Bacta> I think we can both agree that it is now "a couple of days"?
<bazhang> Bacta, you were banned in #kubuntu and #ubuntu for being offtopic
<Bacta> And #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bazhang> Bacta, the ban in -ot I am not familiar with, it was related to ongoing trolling there iirc
<Bacta> I said (and I quote) "I'm here to troll"
<Bacta> and 90 minutes later after the event I was banned
<bazhang> Bacta, lets cut to the chase
<Bacta> Sure
<bazhang> Bacta, this is not a one time incident but a series of incidents over a very long period of time.
<Bacta> That is true
<Bacta> But I feel my behaviour has been much better recently
<bazhang> as such, even suggesting you are trolling is going to make you suspect, due to the very long history of doing so.
<Bacta> That is true
<bazhang> Bacta, if you would like my take on it?
<Bacta> Yes, go ahead
<bazhang> Bacta, stick to some of the non-Ubuntu channels for support for the near term.
<bazhang> similarly #defocus or other chat channels for offtopic chat.
<Bacta> You obviously have no clue what the word Ubuntu means do you?
<Bacta> So I'm now officially banned for the forseeable future from the support channel of my OS of choice?
<bazhang> freenode is a very small community, and that being the case, we all bump into one another sharing various channels.
<bazhang> Bacta, that was my suggestion alone. Which you said you would hear out.
<Bacta> I'm guessing your an Ubuntu staffer
<bazhang> Bacta, you are more than welcome to speak to ikonia to get unbanned from those three channels.
<Bacta> So what's the official verdict?
<Bacta> And no Freenode is not small, it's infact very large
<Bacta> ikonia doesn't want me PMing him
<bazhang> Bacta, not really interested in arguing with you
<Bacta> Can I wait here until he shows up?
<bazhang> Honey catches more flies than Vinegar
<Bacta> I've got no idea what that means
<bazhang> Being Pleasant and Agreeable will get results moreso than being argumentative et al ^^
<Bacta> That is true
<Bacta> Can you recommend an alternative Ubuntu channel for support questions? I know there are a number of them
<bazhang> Bacta, you can /msg alis list *ubuntu*  ; #freenode can advise on the further niceties of using -more and -less switches on that (ie to get more than 60 channels, the next 60, etc.)
<bazhang> not really sure myself, apologies
<Bacta> There aren't many good ones unless I can speak spanish or are interested in kernels unfortunately
<jussi01> Bacta: try ##linux and /msg nickserv info is usually pretty good for telling when someone is active
<bazhang> good luck Bacta
<Bacta> True but I am not allowed to PM ikonia so it would be good to respect his wishes
<jussi01> Bacta: yes, however, you can see when he is active. then you could come here to talk about it
<Bacta> Perhaps I should stop using Ubuntu altogether
<Bacta> And take my work to a more hospitable distro
<Bacta> Because while I have had a few issues in the past I've tried to improve and are less than impressed in this current situation
<Bacta> Sorry if I offended anyone but I suppose I was just thinking aloud
<Bacta> I have apologized to ikonia for my behaviour towards him by the way
<jussi01> Bacta: please don't troll.
<Bacta> jussi01: I am not trolling
<Bacta> I'm sick and tired of being told I'm a troll or being accused of trolling
<bazhang> Bacta, as he is not here, please don't idle, thanks.
<Bacta> bazhang, if you see him around feel free to pm me
<jussi01> Ad Im sick and tired of enduring your trolling. you and elky have been in depth regarding this and I think we are both clear on the situation
<jussi01> Bacta: Until we see a change in your behaviour, then in good concience to the rest of the ubuntu community we really cant unban you.
<Bacta> That is ikonia's decision to make jussi01
 * ikonia wakes
<ikonia> I'll have a conversation with bacta see if some consensus can be sorted out (get input from elky too) as it seems harsh to ban him going forward but his beahviour nees to stop
<ikonia> what a bad example
<ikonia> 10:07  * Bacta blows his troll horn
<ikonia> 10:07 <+Bacta> TROLLLLLLLL
<ikonia> 10:08 <+Levia> Bacta: Don't go start this again please
<ikonia> in #defocus, after that was explained to him it's a bad thing to do
<elky> oh for....
<Madpilot> permaban, and forget the twit
<Madpilot> old-school, I know, but it saves time and visits from the drama llama.
<elky> there's more to it than that.
<ikonia> Madpilot: just talking to him now
<ikonia> see if we can find a way forward
<jussi01> just be careful. but I do tend to agree, if someone come in and causes issues, then its not so hard to reinstate the ban
<jussi01> also, has anyone seen jack_sparrow recently?
<bazhang> whoa floodbots freaking out
<bazhang> triple 'don't flood" messages
<jussi01> should be ok now
<elky> bazhang, they were on panic alert from the split
<bazhang> elky, okay thanks for the information.
<elky> always freaks me when i come back and find them all opped up, until i scroll up and see the carnage
<bazhang> elky, how are you feeling of late? improved I hope
<elky> i look human and consuming many less painkillers
 * jussi01 prods at ikonia... 
<bazhang> well human is good
<jussi01> elky: is human?? I thought she was a bot... o.O :P :P
<bazhang> except in cases of Mneptok
<elky> jussi01, look. i look human.
<ikonia> what's anyones thoughts on giving limcore another shot in #ubuntu ?
<jussi01> ikonia: Ive no issues. But please, if you are going to do it, it would be helpful if you could take ownership, record how we have him banned atme etc so if the ban needs to be reinstated...
<elky> grrrrrrr. i want 9.04's network manager back :(
<ikonia> jussi01: understood
 * jussi01 just wants to sleep more... jet lag is killing me...
<ikonia> jussi01: would it be do-able to have a operator meeting to see who can help out with what/where/when
<ikonia> jussi01: that was clearly in the wrong channel - sorry
 * jussi01 turns 3 today.... In LP years that is! :D
<Tm_T> kids...
<Tm_T> I'm glad my karma is back to 0 now (;)
<jussi01> Tm_T: how long have you had your LP account?
<Tm_T> jussi01: almost 4 years now
<Tm_T> apparently
<Tm_T> I thought I had it longer than that
<jussi01> how long has it been around?
<Tm_T> good question...
<Tm_T> Launched
<Tm_T> January 2004
<Tm_T> ...bad paste from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_(website)
<topyli> my karma is a terrific 118
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Silver-Fox won't stop talking portuguese and, well)
 * maco hugs Pici
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy__)
<bazhang> serverbot is luke
<mneptok> elky: good to know you're on the mend.
<mneptok> dbart: Richard Lanoszka is the owner of Silent Register if you need to escalate anything.
<mneptok> ww. sorry
<ubottu> In ubottu, randomaction said: !sync is an import of a package (usually from Debian) without any modifications. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<jussi01> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<Pici> !syncrequest
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> just found that
<jussi01> was searching for it, I knew there was one somewhere
<jussi01> !sync is <alias>syncrequest
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> lolwut.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> oh dear lord.
<LjL> they're waiting until the +rR goes away
 * jpds hugs LjL.
<LjL> also, either 4 bots are one too many or i did something to the deopping parts of the code without realizing.
<LjL> they flood a *tad* too much during that.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<KindOne> hello?
<jpds> Hi.
<LjL> jpds, that's not really true though...
<LjL> +C only blocks CTCP sent to nicknames, not channels
<jpds> Yes.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tsimpson> KindOne: how can we help you?
<jpds> LjL: Having an anti-DCC channel mode would be awesome.
<LjL> jpds: i think it's going to be available on seven
<keppi> test-me
<LjL> keppi: that doesn't work in this channel
<tsimpson> keppi: wrong channel
<LjL> keppi: you need to do it in #ubuntu-read-topic
<LjL> keppi: however, it probably won't work for a while
<KindOne> If i type "/join #ubuntu" i get sent to "#ubuntu-read-topic" and i have read the page it sent me too... and i dont use any of the clients
<LjL> KindOne: you seem to use mIRC
<LjL> KindOne: you still need to change your port, i'll see if i find documentation for that
<keppi> k thanks
<KindOne> Um i have been using mIRC forever and have been in the #ubuntu channel for a few days and this is the first time this has happened
<LjL> KindOne: there's a first time for everything, isn't there
<KindOne> that is true lol
<LjL> KindOne: google isn't being immediately helpful about changing ports in the mirc interface
<LjL> KindOne: i suppose /server irc.freenode.net 8001 will work, but won't stick
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<KindOne> i can set my mirc to use that port be default for this server. but... will tha tfix the issue premently ?
<LjL> KindOne: yes
<KindOne> alright thanks
<LjL> KindOne: at least until you change it back or use a different client, anyway!
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> as soon as i can, i'll restart the floodbots to see if i can have them not flood-deop themselves.
<tsimpson> erm, is #ubuntu supposed to be +m?
<LjL> tsimpson: well, kind of supposed
<tsimpson> even with +rR?
<LjL> tsimpson: the floodbots set +m when they get an attack while already being +R
<tsimpson> ah, I see
<ikonia> these attacks seem to be quite common this month
<ikonia> has freenode annoyed someone  ?
<LjL> tsimpson: in this case, the second attack wasn't *really* with +R already set... but to them it was
<LjL> tsimpson: eh now it really shouldn't be +m anymore though
<LjL> i think the bots are horribly confused at this point
<tsimpson> ikonia: can you set -m please
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> where
<ikonia> #ubuntu ?
<tsimpson> in #ubuntu yes
<ikonia> done
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<LjL> (note: the floodbots aren't really supposed to function completely autonomously during attacks like this... they do their best, but there's a reason they call ops ;)
<LjL> they've removed +m themselves now, but it took them a long while
<tsimpson> yeah 5 mins
<LjL> i know why too
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> on it
<KindOne> alright... i have been correncted through port 8001 for over 5 minutes and it is still not working
<tsimpson> KindOne: did you get it sorted?
<ikonia> hi johnneylee what's
<LjL> KindOne: i'm sorry, it'll probably not work for a while
<LjL> it'll work after the attacks have stopped
<LjL> for now, they haven't
<johnneylee> I'm wondering if I can use the SpaceGhost nick.
<LjL> johnneylee: where you SpaceGhost previous to the attacks?
<KindOne> so what? Ubuntu channel though i was DDosing them ?
<tsimpson> that's not up to us johnneylee
<johnneylee> I think I had it earlier, not sure. Is it currently not being used?
<johnneylee> LjL yeah.
<LjL> johnneylee: you can, but you will have to wait a little while. i don't know just how long right now.
<tsimpson> KindOne: no, your router has a bug which makes it reset when it sees a certain string on the standard IRC port
<LjL> please, try now saying "test me"
<tsimpson> KindOne: we forward those effected to #ubuntu-read-topic so they can either fix the bug or work around it
<LjL> KindOne, johnneylee ^^
<johnneylee> That's fine. Are there actually any ubuntu ops in here that could answer my quesrion.
<johnneylee> I'm not worried with the exploit thing, I just haven't actually got the spaceghost nick.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<KindOne> tsimpson: i got a Linksys WRT54G Version 5.0 with the lastest firmware.
<LjL> johnneylee: uh, then if it's not related to the exploit, what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<tsimpson> KindOne: request the test in #ubuntu-read-topic to see if you're safe now
<LjL> KindOne: perhaps you've got an overly old version of mirc then? mirc is also vunerable to what they're using
<johnneylee> Well, I was reading around and it said to ask ubuntu staffers if I could get the nick spaceghost.
<LjL> tsimpson: eh, bit late now ;)
<KindOne> i got mirc 6.35... the lastest version... released a little over a year now
<LjL> tsimpson: can you op me in -read-topic so i'll give notices about them needing to wait
<LjL> KindOne: well, then it's the router. either or.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<johnneylee> How would I manage to get a nick that is already registered but may be not used past the 60 mark?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> johnneylee: you need to ask for it to be dropped in #freenode
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mneptok> johnneylee: that nick will not be dropped, as it has been active recently
<tsimpson> johnneylee: the place to ask about that is in #freenode not here
<tsimpson> TmBerg: can we help you?
<TmBerg> tsimpson: No. :)
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: anything else you need from ubuntu ops?
<mneptok> !staff | demeknott is another DCC exploiter
<ubottu> demeknott is another DCC exploiter: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> are these all bots  gylenova> I'm kurkoebnow on 130.239.18.172 via 121.13.229.72:808 (type: h)
<ikonia> announcing who they are
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tsimpson> ikonia: I'm thinking they probably are
<ikonia> they are toast then as none are responding to pm
<LjL> how about mute them then
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: if you have no further business here, please /part
<LjL> that works too
<tsimpson> ikonia: gylenova is definitely a bot
<ikonia> yup - bots
<ikonia> getting the others
<LjL> for that matter, how about easing the bots' load a little by leaving +r manually set for a while?
<Pricey> Are we looking after the channel or the bots here?
<ikonia> bots are struggling
<ikonia> Pricey: how's it going ?
<LjL> Pricey: before the bots were even around, attacks like this would warrant a long +r.
<LjL> the floodbots aren't intended to replace the ops.
<Pricey> LjL: sure, so say "lets go +r for the channel"
<LjL> Pricey: read what i said again
<LjL> Pricey: before the bots were even around, attacks like this would warrant a long +r.
<Pricey> LjL: My initial comment was before you said that.
<mneptok> Pricey: could you please k: demeknott?
<Pricey> mneptok: What for?
<LjL> Pricey: exploiting
<mneptok> !staff | demeknott is another DCC exploiter
<ubottu> demeknott is another DCC exploiter: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pricey> LjL: mneptok where?
<LjL> #ubuntu?
<Pricey> mneptok: there's no need for a call to staff, I am here.
<KB1JWQ> Huh, I never got added to !staff. :-)
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<LjL> [22:08:19] [CTCP] Received unknown CTCP-DCC SEND "klzm" 0 0 0 request from demeknott to Channel #ubuntu.
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] DCC SEND from demeknott [0.0.0.0 port 0]: totaptunk [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<LjL> [22:08:19] [CTCP] Received unknown CTCP-DCC CHAT "ciu65" 0 0 0 request from demeknott to Channel #ubuntu.
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: easy to fix
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] DCC SEND from demeknott [0.0.0.0 port 0]: fencegype [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] DCC SEND from demeknott [0.0.0.0 port 0]: klzm [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<mneptok> 14:08 [Freenode] DCC CHAT from demeknott [0.0.0.0 port 0] requested in channel #ubuntu
<ikonia> point taken mneptok
<Pricey> mneptok: I get the idea...
<mneptok> Pricey: ask and ye shall receive.
<KB1JWQ>  /kline mneptok
<KB1JWQ> Doh, damn leading space. :-D
<ikonia> Pricey: it may not hurt if you have a moment to look at 211.23.54.30 and 59.39.181.204 they appear to be running automated bots that are annoucing spoofed addresses (not got more detail - hence request for help)
<Pricey> I'll look into it, thanks.
<ikonia> thank you
<topyli> mneptok, i just talked to monty properly for the first time. i've met him before, but not you know, properly
<topyli> he's quite all right
<mneptok> topyli: indeed. where did you encounter him?
<ikonia> Pricey: also 196-209-14-209-tbnb-esr-3.dynamic.isadsl.co.za I missed one, sorry
<Nachturnal> here for the manual test :)
<Nachturnal> ty
<LjL> bad timing
<topyli> mneptok, another company named Proactum irregularly does some bar meetings here in helsinki, when interesting people are around and wish to speak a little
<topyli> pub angleterre is this pub where they traditionally hold them. they also lure another free software company to pay for drinks, this time novell
<mneptok> topyli: hope you told him you know me. he'll take pity and invite you to dinner and sauna.
<topyli> mneptok, i wanted to tell him about you, but failed. he was distracted from time to time you know
<mneptok> did he bring salmiakkikossu?
<topyli> no, he just enjoyed novell's offerings
<mneptok> hmmm ... might have been an impostor, then. ;)
<topyli> well, the open bar. but i think he had just long drinks
<mneptok> OK, not an impostor. long drinks and easily distracted. that's Monty.
<topyli> he did say two interesting things. the company has nobody like me working for them, and i agreed it should. second, the fund/charity/investing business/whatever has no research grant plan, because they have no connection to the academic world
<topyli> both things could be easily fixed by topyli, both at once even
<LjL> told an exploit victim to come here for explanations
<topyli> LjL, i had forgotten you still have to troll here occasionally. isn't -ot enough? :(
<tsimpson> for.... Trudell ban evading in #k
<tsimpson> can staff do something?
<LjL> ehm?
<topyli> just sayin' you know
<ikonia> tsimpson: nice tag team
<LjL> meh
 * ikonia puts tsimpson on standby
<ikonia> Trudell: what brings you to this channel today ?
<Trudell> why i was banned this time?
<ikonia> Trudell: because your ban had not been lifted in the channel and you where evading it
<tsimpson> *this time*? you were never unbanned!
<Trudell> why? i'm not invading
<ikonia> "evading"
<ikonia> as in "dodging"
<Trudell> i cant understand you
<ikonia> Trudell: I'll try to explain
<ikonia> Trudell: the other day you where banned from a lot of channels, including #kubuntu
<ikonia> the ban was never removed
<ikonia> so you are getting past the ban
<ikonia> so you have been removed from the channel while the ban is updated
<mneptok> Trudell: why did you change the ident of your IRC client?
<tsimpson> and you keep changing you IP
<Trudell> why not?
<tsimpson> and nick
<Trudell> whats the matter?
<tsimpson> to evade bans
<elky> uh... is that the real esr?
<tsimpson> and you know what you're doing because you join and say "<Trudell> I'm here again :-P"
<Trudell> i think that you all are been stupid
<Trudell> why not?
<ikonia> Trudell: that's fine - you're welcome to that opinion, the problem is you are banned from the channels so need to stay out of them
<Trudell> its prohibited to join in kubuntu channel?
<ikonia> Trudell: for you - yes
<tsimpson> evading bans is against freenode policy, which you agree to by connecting to freenode
<Trudell> why for me?
<ikonia> Trudell: because of your bad behaviour - the behaviour that got you banned
<tsimpson> because you refuse to follow the rules
<Trudell> a lot of persons have problems with karmic kernel
<ikonia> Trudell: no-one is disputing that
<Trudell> a lot of unsolved bugs
<ikonia> Trudell: no-one is disputing that
<Trudell> so you said that i was trolling
<ikonia> you where
<Trudell> well
<tsimpson> you spamming the our channels is tolling, yes
<ikonia> you where not reporting a bug, you where just shouting miss-leading information to put users off using ubuntu
<ikonia> Trudell: when asked to stop you joined other channels and did it
<tsimpson> you coming in here and saying "<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux." is trolling, yes
<ikonia> you also insulted users in this channel
<Trudell> so i report bugs or not?
<ikonia> Trudell: no
<Trudell> why trolling, isnt true?
<ikonia> Trudell: it is
<Trudell> users not, you ops
<Trudell> wwll ubuntu isnt freedom expression?
<ikonia> Trudell: your behviour is unacceptable, you do not stop when asked and then told to - so you cannot join the channels at this time
<tsimpson> if you think it's OK to act like that, then we don't want you in our channels
<ikonia> Trudell: no, ubuntu is an linux based distribtuoin
<tsimpson> "freedom of speech" is a poor excuse for being abusive
<Trudell> what ubuntu signs?
<Trudell> i'm not abusive
<Trudell> ops are not commom users
<tsimpson> what's your point?
<Trudell> you are offended by what I said to you and not other users.
<tsimpson> no, I'm not offended. it's against channel rules and we are the ones who enforce that
<Trudell> so what's the rules?
<tsimpson> !guidelines > Tabmow
<ubottu> Tabmow, please see my private message
<tsimpson> !guidelines > Trudell
<ubottu> Trudell, please see my private message
<tsimpson> Tabmow: sorry
<tsimpson> !guidelines > Trudell
<Trudell> I think this is personal between you and I operators.
<Tabmow> np
<Trudell> I think this is personal between you operators and me.
<Trudell> ubuntu has lost its meaning with the attitude of you operators.
<tsimpson> feel free to not use #kubuntu
<Trudell> i'm free
<topyli> Trudell, for the record, "us operators" have nothing against you personally, none of us. please listen to what people are saying to you and i'm sure everything will work out and you will be able to re-enter any ubuntu channel you like
<Trudell> your anger only makes the kubuntu worse.
<Trudell> tsimpson: your anger only makes the kubuntu worse.
<tsimpson> if you don't feel you can discuss this with me, there are other operators here who you can discuss it with
<Trudell> so why you care?
<Trudell> theres no reason to i be banned
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> there really isn't much point arguing with this one.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> The attacks cannot be halted.
<topyli> very sorry about talking to ljl here what i should have said in pm. no excuse for that, just sorry
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<niko> +r for some minutes isn't a bad idea ..
<tsimpson> wheegnawl is another bot
<ubottu> Fishscene called the ops in #ubuntu (wheegnawl)
<jpds> niko: Deal.
<jpds> Err, done.
<niko> for the moment they continue
<jpds> Yoda, stop being.
<niko> always under attacks.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (YDNWK)
<Pici> btw, it looks like that is the real esr.
<ikonia> whois esr ?
<topyli> raymond
<ikonia> what has he got to do with the attack ?
<niko> always under
<MenZa> wait, ESR?
<MenZa> wat
<Pici> ikonia: nothing, he was in the channel asking an ubuntu question.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> wires crossed
<tsimpson> ikonia: do we still want +r?
<tsimpson> there are nearly 70 people in -unregged
<topyli> speaking of esr, as a very new newbie in 1997 or so, i was trying to configure fetchmail and failed. since esr is the maintainer (or was at the time), i simply wrote him email saying "your software must be buggy, it doesn't work" or something to that effect
<topyli> he kindly replied right away, "i don't think fetchmail is very buggy, it's been quite stable for years no. please find a local linux user group, and have a good time"
<tsimpson> someone please set -r #ubuntu, it's been over an hour
<topyli> something like that
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> ...
<niko> there is a lot of dcc spam bot arround
<tsimpson> ok, someone is watching
<niko> i will inform you when attack stop
<Pici> niko: thanks
<tsimpson> there must be someone/a bot watching #ubuntu for the -rR
<niko> tsimpson: no, it's a network - wide attack
<tsimpson> niko: I forgot that -unregged is +m, so they can't attack there (hence why I didn't see anyone trying to)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-25
<Pici> feel free to remove -r when niko or another staffer says its okay, otherwise we're going to get flooded with exploit msgs
<niko> yes
<Pici> KB1JWQ: would you like me to flag you so the bots will 'test' you?
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Ah, is that the trick?
<Pici> yes, they don't do it unless it detects that the person lost connection during an attack, or if we tell it otherweise.
<ryaxnbuntu> hi
<ryaxnbuntu> topyli, when is the ban on ljl going to be lifted, is it a 24-hour ban?
<topyli> ryaxnbuntu, i don't know. i will discuss this with him
<tsimpson> ryanakca: we don't discuss individuals bans with others
<tsimpson> ryaxnbuntu
<ryaxnbuntu> ryanakca, is in this channel too
<tsimpson> damn nick completion
<ryaxnbuntu> he follows me everywhere ;)
<ryaxnbuntu> see ya
<topyli> for the record, ljl and i had a pm about other things like operator stuff in general. not relevant here. he asked me to ban him on -ot and i refused. he threatened to make me. i then did
<tonyyarusso> err, wut?
<tsimpson> I have the distinct impression this this whole thing could and should have been handled better
<Pici> yes.
<Pricey> What's happenned?
<Pricey> Why couldn't he simply /part?
<niko> perhaps you can try to remove +r, bot seems to be less agressive
<Flannel> breunig's still banned in #u right?
<Flannel> s/eu/ue/
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> Maybe that's a wiser choice?
<MenZa> mhm.
<Pricey> Anyone able to enlighten me (in PM?) about LjL?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> Howdy davidboy, how can we help you?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<davidboy> There's somebody in #ubuntu that keep sending me files.  I haven't opened any of them.
<Flannel> davidboy: Yeah, we unfortunately can't deal with them until they do it.  You can safely ignore those requests though.
<Flannel> I... believe there's a command you can do to have your client ignore them completely.  I'm not sure what it is though.
<Pricey> davidboy: It is a bit annoying, check out http://blog.freenode.net/2009/11/dcc-spam-and-how-to-handle-it/
<davidboy> Thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> what is the array (etc etc) and why does it cause an insta-kline
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tsimpson> bazhang: the nicks sending the array stuff are also the ones sending the exploit
<tsimpson> it's probably a bug :p
<bazhang> tsimpson, ah thanks, got those blocked so no idea they were being sent
<ircNuser> test me
<tsimpson> ircNuser: you have already been tested
<tsimpson> you can join #ubuntu
<ircNuser> thanks
<ircNuser> I'll try now that I changed freenode to 8001
<tsimpson> ooh, actually they can't with the +r
<Flannel> ubottu: tell KiLaHuRtZ about nickspam
<bazhang> cybercafe's let you reboot their computers? Not over here they don't
<bazhang> ah she is from Taiwan. No way is that right.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Fun.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pricey> THe bots are very noisy.
<jpds> Can we set +r and /remove them?
<jpds> I mean, seriously, this could go on for a while.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pricey> i think they've learnt their lesson now
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: tequila is One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, FLOOR!
<jpds> ubottu: tell IdleOne about scope
<MenZa> Flannel: oh lawd.
<Flannel> MenZa: my trigger finger's getting awfully itchy
<MenZa> Flannel: I had an /ar prepped for Phrea in case he'd continued.
<MenZa> I've had bad experiences with Phrea in the channel so many times now
<Flannel> Mhmm
<MenZa> chowder is, as far as I can tell, new to the game, but his persistence (and baiting) is annoying me.
<MenZa> and that crossed my boundary.
<Flannel> I'm not even sure what word fits with those asterisks, but seriously?
<MenZa> agreed
<MenZa> sometimes I consider introducing martial law in that channel
<Flannel> MenZa: as enjoyable as a fantasy that may be, no :)
<MenZa> heheh
<MenZa> I kid, I kid.
<tsimpson> you think it's save to -r now?
<tsimpson> *safe
<Pricey> I wouldn't.
<chowder> so I got kicked from the offtopic channel for having an opinion
<chowder> its quite obvious that the op that kicked me was biased
<Flannel> chowder: You got kicked after you continued the discussion after being asked to stop.
<Flannel> chowder: There is no "let me get the last word in" provision
<chowder> I was asked to stop talking about drugs
<chowder> and I did
<chowder> the rest was me merely pointing out the fascist attitude in the channel
<Flannel> chowder: I also mentioned that this channel was the place you should go if you take issue to the policies of the ubuntu channels.  #ubuntu-offtopic is not the proper venue for that sort of discussion.
<chowder> so "in a nutshell" I was kicked for having an opinion
<tonyyarusso> Claiming "fascism" would be sufficient on its own.
<chowder> tonyyarusso: well what else do you call the suppression of free expression with right-wing overtones?
<Flannel> chowder: We have guidelines for the channel, if you don't like following them, that's fine, you're free to disregard them in other channels.  Not in ubuntu channels.
<tonyyarusso> chowder: The suppression of free expression part is known as "moderation in keeping with community guidelines".
<chowder> someone got scolded for even mentioning drugs
<chowder> and he was talking about prescription meds!
<tonyyarusso> When IRC ops come to your house and kill your family, *then* you can claim fascism, but anything before that belittles the tragedy of people who have sufferred such things.
<chowder> don't you think that's a bit extreme?
<tonyyarusso> Fascism is extreme - that's the point.
<chowder> tonyyarusso: don't talk to me about opression my family fled a country ruled by a totalitarian dictator. You know nothing.
<tonyyarusso> Well then you can go complain about fascism wrt to your home country, but not IRC channels.  The latter is ridiculous.
<tsimpson> here's the deal, there are rules in #ubuntu-offtopic. if you wish to use the channel we require you to abide by those rules, if you don't then you'll be removed from the channel
<chowder> I'm in the US
<tsimpson> call it whatever you want, it's how it is
<chowder> tsimpson: where in the rules does it state that I can be kicked for having differing political views than the ops do?
<chowder> because that's the gist of what happened
<tsimpson> discussion about drugs is against the rules
<chowder> like I said, I stopped talking about drugs
<tsimpson> continuing on the same vein is still discussing it
<chowder> the last bit that was merely satirizing "the rules" themselves
<tsimpson> even if you think you can "technically" get away with it
<chowder> here's what I wrote: brb, I'll clog my arteries with fattening foods and destroy my liver with alcohol because its socially acceptable and I have no mind of my own
<tsimpson> the intent was clear
<chowder> I never mentioned drugs
<tonyyarusso> That's just mocking the concept of having rules, which indicates you have no intent on following them and don't belong in the channel in the first place.
<chowder> tonyyarusso: no, I was mocking the attitude of the channel
<tonyyarusso> also, you may want to think twice about what you think other people's political views are - you clearly have no idea.
<chowder> or maybe you should learn not to feed trolls
<tonyyarusso> Did he just call himself a troll?
<Dominian> yeah.. he did..
<tonyyarusso> fun.
<Dominian> and j ust skimmin gback through backlog...
<Dominian> He's got some issues
<tsimpson> -unregged is a testament to how few people actually read the topic
<Flannel> @mark #ubuntu-ops chowder Trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MenZa> after a bit of friendly clarification, Flannel/Dominian/tonyyarusso, I can inform you that he sees trolling as a 'social experiment' :P
<MenZa> (I spoke to him in a query)
<Flannel> MenZa: Social experiment or not, it's still trolling.
<MenZa> Yes, yes
<MenZa> I also told him that that was never acceptable, but if he refrained, he would always be welcomed back.
<Dominian> yeah he has to watch it.. violating network policy is never a good thing.. let a lone the chanenl policy
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> it's worth pointing out that he took some criticism to ##unmentionable-channel-here, which sparked me querying him to clarify the reason (and the points made in here).
<Dominian> yah
<MenZa> doesn't bother me at all, but I still felt it was worth a bit of my time
<MenZa> after all, what are you doing being an op if you can't take criticism?
<bazhang> insane?
<bazhang> or was that rhetorical
<KindOne> Alright.... i have been blocked from #ubuntu, being sent to #ubuntu-read-topic   Is there a way i can fix this. I have been in the #ubuntu channel multiple times before and now i am being block....
<tsimpson> KindOne: read the topic in there and follow the instructions
<KindOne> Tried the port 8001, did not work... and i have read the topic and been to the site
<tsimpson> if you are on port 8001, then type "test me" in #ubuntu-read-topic
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327363/ jussi01 this is to May16 2009
<tsimpson> all those set on my birthday
<tsimpson> bazhang: do you want to preform a manual dcc test on KindOne? the bots won't do it while in emergency mode
<tsimpson> because of the continuing netsplit
<bazhang> tsimpson, send him a dcc in that channel ?
<tsimpson> just in /msg
<KindOne> test me
<bazhang> just offered him something via dcc
<KindOne> its at 0%
<tsimpson> bazhang: you need to make sure it's IP and port 0
<tsimpson> *both 0
<KindOne> alright... it failed....
<bazhang> tsimpson, they were all on 0
<tsimpson> KindOne: you seem to have passed
<tsimpson> bazhang: can you remove the forward then please?
<bazhang> KindOne, you are in
<KindOne> alright, thanks, im in the #ubuntu channel now
<KindOne> will this issue happen again though ?
<bazhang> are you on port 8001 ?
<KindOne>  yes
<tsimpson> then it won't happen again
<tsimpson> just stick to port 8001
<KindOne> alright thanks
<Pricey> Sorry tonyyarusso, we're definitely aware of it though.
<tonyyarusso> Pricey: good to know, but I was pretty sure you must be by now :P
<Flannel> Anyone know what's up with WilliamBuell and Hekos?
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> Flannel: what you mean?
<Flannel> They were having a little spat, and I was asking for a cliffnotes version of the backlog, but I skimmed it.
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> Flannel: what I know is williambuell is bit new in irc and linux, and has/had broken system so might be bit edgy
<Flannel> Yeah, Hekos was being rude and standoffish
<Tm_T> oh that's not nice
<Flannel> No, and I regret not checking in on the channel for so long, as something ought to have been done about ten minutes before I saw anything.
 * MenZa hugs Flannel 
<Tm_T> Flannel: which channel this was?
<Flannel> Tm_T: -ot
<Tm_T> u-ot ok
<MenZa> oh dear lord
<MenZa> what on earth...
<Flannel> What?
<MenZa> Flannel: -ot
 * Flannel grumbles at Hekos.
<MenZa> Bacta: How can we help you?
<Bacta> Any news on my bans?
<MenZa> Hm, I can't find your bans
<bazhang> Bacta, they are still in place.
<bazhang> Bacta, its less than a day since you last checked, nothing has changed.
<Bacta> I guess I'll have to stick to #ubuntu-vn then
<Bacta> And get technical help for all my problems in broken Vietnamese
<ikonia> Bacta: hello
<ikonia> Bacta: is there not a NewZeland Loco ?
<Bacta> Hello ikonia
<Bacta> Did you just come here?
<ikonia> just woke up yes
<Bacta> holy hell there is
<Bacta> i never noticed
<ikonia> (I mean woke up on IRC, not woke up)
<Bacta> It sucks having to wake up twice in one day doesn't it
<ikonia> Bacta: as I said yesterday in pm to you, we are discussing ways to move your ban's forward
<bazhang> #ubuntu-nz
<Bacta> Yep, am in there now
<ikonia> Bacta: as I said, you've not been forgot about we are trying to resolve this with you
<ikonia> Bacta: we'll get back to you as soon as a way forward has been found, but feel please feel free to ask for an update
<Bacta> Sure
<Bacta> thank you
<ikonia> ok
<bazhang> #ubuntu-advanced  is being claimed by roronoa and dijmen as being a support channel.
<Tm_T> never heard of such channel
<bazhang> friendishan aka roronoa and dijmen just made it up on a lark, less than five minutes ago
<Tm_T> hmmm, I don't like this
<tsimpson> it was registered by someone, but it's not official
<tsimpson> it's not a channel we use or plan to use anyway
<bazhang> I'm in their trying to explain, but they won't listen. Am going to depart now.
<bazhang> err there
<tsimpson> jussi01: ^
<bazhang> <dijmen> bazhang: exactly. so it will become official soon.
<Tm_T> official by who?
<jussi01> check out: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-advanced
<tsimpson> he thinks because it's already registered we plan to use it
<jussi01> ;)
<bazhang> heh
<tsimpson> can't you set mlock +m ;)
<bazhang> haha
<tsimpson> and +if #ubuntu while you're at it
<bazhang> or ##unavailable
<dijmen> let's create and promote #ubuntu-advanced
<Tm_T> for what?
<dijmen> for advanced support because there are too many users with too many easy questions that flood #ubuntu
<Tm_T> dijmen: this splitting of #ubuntu has been discussed many times
<dijmen> and what are some of the main conclusions?
<bazhang> not to do it.
<Tm_T> it's splitting community, time and resources, not worth it
<Tm_T> one more channel people should know and use and... there's channels more than enough already
<dijmen> bazhang: oh, you're here too. I didn't see you. I hope you're not talking this like I'm trying to push it without your agreement.
<Tm_T> dijmen: heh, you can't push this (:
<bazhang> dijmen, not my decision. Just informing you.
<dijmen> I can "try to push", as I said :)
<dijmen> bazhang: I see
<bazhang> no.
<jussi01> dijmen: see also bug #392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<bazhang> dijmen, as I said in that channel, don't advertise other channels in #ubuntu
<dijmen> bazhang: I got that. I meant "try to push" *here* (#ubuntu-ops) this time.
<dijmen> this bug reflects my report very well
<Tm_T> dijmen: you can't push this, it's not gonna happen, atleast not this time until there's really big reasons
<dijmen> Tm_T: there's even a german version of #ubuntu, so I thought my proposal would be very acceptable
<jussi01> dijmen: the are many different local channels
<jussi01> dijmen: However an advanced/basic segmentation is very hard to implement, and we have decided not to do so at this time.
<dijmen> jussi01: yes, this is my point, and no #ubuntu-advanced, which would be useful
<dijmen> jussi01: why is it hard? (just asking)
<jussi01> dijmen: it is much beeter for advanced issues to be dealt with either in #ubuntu or in the channel for the actual app in question.
<jussi01> dijmen: well lets start at the basics: how do you define advanced?
<jussi01> (theres a lot more to it than that, but lets start there)
<dijmen> jussi01: your question is not a good approach, so I can understand why it's hard to implement. advanced can be defined subjectively, which will create some polarization between the two channels. in addition, I guess it's very easy to say "try #ubuntu".
<jussi01> dijmen: also, if you really want to talk to us about this issue, please go and read that bug. After you have done that, then we can continue a discussion.
<dijmen> and "try #ubuntu-advanced"
<Tm_T> dijmen: easy to helper, or easy for the person who is looking for help? and is not familiar with IRC ?
<dijmen> at least it's much easier than forcing a newbie-izing interpretation on most of my questions
<dijmen> Tm_T: people not familiar with IRC will never know about the existence of this channel
<Tm_T> dijmen: and they don't have advanced questions then?
<dijmen> jussi01: OK, I'm reading it
<bazhang> "all my questions are advanced"  :)
<dijmen> Tm_T: lol, how can a newbie have advanced questions?
<dijmen> Tm_T: it's not the question that decides what's advanced and what's not!
<dijmen> Tm_T: this is chat, not specifications database
<dijmen> definitions are user-centric, not data-centered
<jussi01> dijmen: please go and read the bug and the comments therein, after you have done so, we can entertain a discussion with you.
<dijmen> Tm_T: plus, as bazhang says!
<Amaranth> So what you're saying is you want a channel for all the smarter folks to hang out and help enough other so they don't have to deal with #ubuntu anymore
<Amaranth> s/enough other/each other/
 * Amaranth just woke up
<topyli> whenever there is an "advanced" button or tab in an user interface, every user instantly becomes "advanced"
<bazhang> I was kidding btw.
<jussi01> Amaranth: give him a chance to read the bug please
<jussi01> and lets not all jump in and overwhelm him ;)
<dijmen> jussi01: you should have visited my channel when we were still two members. like this you got the wrong first impression.
<dijmen> topyli: I didn't know about this tendency
<topyli> i would call it "topyli's law" but there already is a topyli's law about something else :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> topyli: law #2 then
<topyli> dijmen, it's only half-serious really
<Tm_T> or was it #543
<bazhang> 'try a different app' is #1
<topyli> yeah
<topyli> "when a user asks for help with $app on an irc channel, another user will immediately suggest switching to $another_app"
<dijmen> Amaranth: it's not about being smart, it's about having different methods. just like some germans prefer to use a german language channel.
<dijmen> topyli: that's only in ubuntu and other open source distributions. in windows it's "reinstall windows".
<jussi01> dijmen: As you can see, we have put a great deal of thought into this, and we'd appreciate you read those thoughts and then come back to us - or even better, record your ideas on the bug. I get notified everytime someoneadds to it, and I read every comment.
<dijmen> jussi01: thank you
<Amaranth> dijmen: But the only people I can ever imagine being in #ubuntu-advanced are the exact people we would want helping in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> Which is mentioned somewhere in that bug report, iirc
<dijmen> Amaranth: well, that's a good point
<dijmen> Amaranth: so there are practical reasons
<dijmen> I can understand that
<Amaranth> I, at least, never worry about splitting the community but rather splitting the available helpers
<Amaranth> If I'm in #ubuntu and you're in #ubuntu-overflow1 I'm not going to see you asking for help with compiz
<Amaranth> So you'll eventually end up with people channel hopping through all the support channels asking for help just like they hop through all the non-support channels doing it now
<dijmen> Amaranth: makes sense to me. however, I'd still give it a three months' try
<Amaranth> #python did (mentioned in that bug as a success story for some reason) but they changed back to a single channel due to these problems
<dijmen> sometimes testing surprises us. especially as "-advanced" is not just "yet another ubuntu channel".
<Amaranth> The real problem is IRC doesn't scale but people are too impatient to use the forums
<dijmen> I wonder why it doesn't scale
<dijmen> you python example is quite convincing
<dijmen> (I'm still not sure it works for 1000+ member channels. too large channels are meant to be split.)
<Amaranth> Well there is some risk that we'll destroy #ubuntu
<dijmen> of 800 remaining newbies and quasi-newbies, they will always know the answer to each other's questions :)
<Amaranth> and it's actually usually not much busier then it was back when we had 500 people
<dijmen> Amaranth: I agree. I feel proud too that it's so big :)
<Amaranth> It's just that everyone idles there and the people active tend to come and go in shifts
<dijmen> I didn't notice that
<jussi01> IMHO we need to be funneling people to loco (support) channels for support, not "advanced" or "newbie" etc.
<Amaranth> Perhaps
<dijmen> jussi01: why loco?
<Tm_T> jussi01: indeed, many times people need help with their native language as they struggle with english
<Amaranth> Although most of the loco channels seem to be like specialized versions of this channel plus offtopic, rather than a place for support
<bazhang> disagree
<dijmen> bazhang: to what?
<Amaranth> And just because I'm in the US doesn't mean someone in France can't help me or get help from me :)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-tw / #ubuntu-cn are terrible support channels
<Tm_T> bazhang: hmmm, that doesn't mean others are
<Tm_T> bazhang: and how they're bad?
<bazhang> Tm_T, true
<Tm_T> Amaranth: sure, but using the language you're familiar with does help (:
<bazhang> Tm_T, more like botwar channels
<Tm_T> bazhang: that has to be dealt with then somehow
<bazhang> next time I agree to take ops in a loco , I will ask for concessions
<Tm_T> for example finnish channels are reasonably good for support
<bazhang> well, as 80% of core ops are Finnish, no surprise :)
<Tm_T> bazhang: yeah, #ubuntu is lovely finnish loco channel (;)
<bazhang> hehe
<dijmen> this is because torvalds (the creator of the linux kernel, and implicitly of ubuntu) is finnish
<Tm_T> dijmen: no, not really
<Tm_T> dijmen: there's plenty of other linux channels that are not friendly at all, or helpful
<Tm_T> it's more of Ubuntu community and CoC
<Tm_T> and few active ones pushing it
<topyli> dijmen, when you ssh to irssi on your linux server and chat, it's the ultimate finnish experience .)
<Tm_T> topyli: using gsm-network?
<topyli> yeah, through your nokia phone
<jussi01> Amaranth: just got back. My vision is that the locos take an active role in doing support and helping users on IRC, as they do IRL. This doesnt mean #ubuntu would disappear, but would be like a melting pot of all of them.
<jussi01> brb
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<niko> bots attack again
<Pici> yes
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> again ????
<niko> yes, perhaps time for a +r ...
<ikonia> seems to have stopped now
<niko> a little yes
<Pici> shhh
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
 * ikonia has just been promoted to DNS god after implimenting the most over complex DNS system on the planet
 * genii makes a golden statue of ikonia and sacrifices old Blade servers to it
<ikonia> warrented
<Tm_T> genii: what a waste of good iron
<mneptok> MS-Maco. The new product from Microsoft.
<Pici> ooo
<MsMaco> oh shush you
<MsMaco> X broke
<ikonia> ughhh another attack
<ikonia> ahhh gentoo, not us
<mneptok> Pici: never said "thanks" for the heavy lifting you did during UDS IRC discussions. so ... "thanks!"
<ikonia> check out the muscle man !
<Tm_T> what lifting?
<ikonia> his brain
<Pici> mneptok: :)
<Tm_T> lifting brains...
<ikonia> he's got a big brain to lift you know
<ikonia> check out his python skills
<Pici> Fetch me a brain igor!
<ikonia> yes master..............
<gord> hehe, i just realised that i read igor as eye gor now
<gord> ... its from young Frankenstein :(
<maco> ok X didnt break. kdm broke.
<maco> (its my fault, of course)
<maco> (copying /etc from an amd64 system to an i386 system is apparently a bad idea)
<genii> maco: I broke kdm a couple weeks ago trying to get it to do fingerprint auth, locked myself out pretty badly
<Tm_T> aww
<ubottu> uberspaced called the ops in #ubuntu (ban i-hate-freenode)
<maco> genii: ive stumped Riddell
<maco> i guess that counts for something
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> And so it begins again.
<ubottu> dinda called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Tm_T> looks like trudell is banevading
<Pici> again?
<Tm_T> as trudeII
<maco> yes
<Tm_T> I assume it's him
<tsimpson> he always connects from 187.*
<tsimpson> I wonder how much we'd block if we just banned that
 * tsimpson starts having evil thoughts
<maco> trude*!*@187.*  ??
<Tm_T> nope, different nick now
<tsimpson> trudell!*@187.* already is banned
<maco> tsimpson: no see trude*
<tsimpson> ah
<maco> so trudeII would be caught too
<trudeII> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<Pici> clearly.
<tsimpson> he's also evading a k-line
<tsimpson> if that's still in place
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about angry conspiracy theorists
<maco> argh
<maco> in #ubuntu a few people were saying RTFM, and i told them off with the !rtfm factoid and theyre arguing its stupid and people should be RTFMing and blah blah
<Tm_T> if they argue against it hard enough, banforward here perhaps?
<maco> i have no ops in that channel
<maco> im a #kubuntu op
<jpds> maco: Which people?
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C and uberspaced
<maco> they and llutz were arguing with a user who has trouble making sense of manpages that all the person needed to do was RTFM and the user's trying to tell them "i tried, but it doesnt make sense" and theyre all just like "its all in there, just read the manpage!"
<maco> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/327824/ (with all the other conversations removed from in between)
<maco> it just seemed to me like "gang up on the new person and make them feel bad for having trouble" :-/
<jpds> maco: Next time hit ops.
<maco> in not-clearly-trolling cases im never sure if i should
<maco> besides that !ops is visible to the people i'm tattling on :)
<Pici> maco: many of us have '! o p s' itself on hilight... so.. best not to use it unless its needed.
<maco> whoops
<tonyyarusso> I don't know if Zosimos is inebriated or just odd, but keep an eye on -ot when I leave for class in ten minutes :)
<topyli> looking
<topyli> well, going for a smoke actually, but brb in a minute :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> marshall... I know that
<Flannel> Ah yes.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
 * genii sips
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-26
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Al2O3> hi, changed to port 8001 using osx and colloguy, typed 'test me' and tried to flood send me DCC a few files (I declined them).  Still can't rejoin #ubuntu.  any help here?
<Al2O3> also, have MD5 (/Users/todd/Downloads/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc.iso) = fa2c5eb18dfb2e82fffa661fac75a240  is that correct?
<Al2O3> I'm trying to get help on PPC PB 17", would like md5 for the DL I took off the website.
<Al2O3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Pici> Al2O3: Can you please try the 'test me' thing again?
<Al2O3> FloodBot1: Al2O3: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<Pici> hrm
<Al2O3> and this is my usual name.
<Pici> Can you hold on a moment?
<Al2O3> sure
 * Al2O3 holding
 * Al2O3 wonders how long he will have to hold, he's leaking
<Flannel> Al2O3: Try again please
<Al2O3> should I refuse, or accept?
<Al2O3> flood bots are trying to send me files now.
<Al2O3> (again)
<Flannel> Al2O3: Go ahead and refuse, it's not important.
<Flannel> Al2O3: But you can rejoin #ubuntu now, thanks
<Al2O3> all 4 refused
<Al2O3> swing!
<Al2O3> thanks guys
<Al2O3> and gals
<Pici> odd
<Flannel> Hmm, we still missed it
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> Odd indeed.
<Flannel> Bother.
<Pici> It should have been a banforward
 * Pici shrugs
<Flannel> Pici: He's in there now, so maybe FB3 is confused?
<Flannel> @bansearch Al2O3
<ubottu> Match: Al2O3!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic by FloodBot3 in #ubuntu on Nov 26 2009 00:07:23 (ID: 19826)
<MenZa> oh lawd
<Pricey> mm?
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (Archanamiya William_So)
<bazhang> william_so seems to be trolling
 * mneptok is on it
<bazhang> I have arachnamiya in PM
<mneptok> lucky you
<mneptok> does DCC support Thorazine transfers yet?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> arachnimiya knows to /msg ubottu and has the factoids database. William_so has left the channel
<bazhang> have to step out for a couple of hours :/
<MenZa> I'm watching McNuggets.
<ardchoille> andrina in #ubuntu needs a hint
<dholbach> good morning
<Madpilot> morning
<ikonia> morning
<Tm_T> g'day
<ikonia> g'day
<ikonia> chanserv playing up a bit for me
 * jussi01 mubles something incoherent
<ikonia> ?
<ubottu> indus called the ops in #ubuntu (jjmartin talking on b**bies)
<Madpilot> the #u ops is fine
<mac_v> hi. how do we add custom bot responses to Ubuntu-artwork?
<Madpilot> the syntax is something like "foo-#channel-name is bar"
<mac_v> right now the response for !hi is very generic >  Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-artwork! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Madpilot> !hi-#ubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> gah
<Madpilot> I think the "hi" tell just takes channame as a variable, but pls don't quote me
<mac_v> so i enter that from the channel, right? i forgot how to do it :(
<Madpilot> " ubottu, foo is bar" should work
 * mac_v tries
<Madpilot> but I am seriously not up to speed on bot-tweaking these days. :)
<ikonia> mac_v: what bot is in #ubuntu-artwork ?
<mac_v> ikonia: ubottu
<ikonia> mac_v: oh really, than it should just be !factoid_name-#channel as mac_v suggested
<Madpilot> is it and underscore or a dash btwn the tell and the channel specifier?
<Tm_T> -
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-artwork, mac_v said: !hi is <reply> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-artwork! Channel for the community artwork team. Feel free to ask questions . Enjoy your stay!
<mac_v> hrm , is that right?
<Madpilot> mac_v, do "@login" here - the bot needs to know who you is
<Madpilot> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Madpilot> like that
<mac_v> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Madpilot> mac_v, are you an op?
<mac_v> Madpilot: nope ;p
<Madpilot> the bot usually only takes orders from ops :)
<mac_v> bad bot ;p
<Madpilot> !hi-ubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> gah (again!)
<Madpilot> !-hi
<ubottu> hi aliases: howdy, hello, hey, welcome - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25 - last edited by elky on 2009-09-14 11:13:24
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-artwork, mac_v said: !contribute is <reply> For information on current team activity and on contributing to the Ubuntu Community artwork , Kindly read Wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<mac_v> oops , that needs an edit
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-artwork, mac_v said: !contribute is <reply> For information regarding current Artwork team activity and about contributing to the Ubuntu Community artwork , Kindly read Wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<mac_v> hmm , can i hang out till the factoids are added [so that i know when they are added] or would i get kicked out for idling ? ;)
<Madpilot> for that, you can probably hang out
<mac_v> cool :)
<ikonia> I see no reason why not
<Madpilot> I'd help if I weren't feeling very clueless about the bot right now, and if it wasn't almost 0200 local :)
<Madpilot> heads up in #ubuntu - rabbitear is running very close to being kb'd. very close.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from rabbitear)
<Madpilot> luvverly
<Madpilot> sod it
<Madpilot> rabbitear is gone from #u. min. 2 day ban, he had plenty of warnings, not just from me.
<Flannel> Madpilot: be sure to note the length in the BT so we know we can clean it :)
<Madpilot> @btlogin
<Madpilot> right
<Flannel> Especially considering I intend to be in a diabetic coma this time tomorrow.
<Madpilot> is yankee turkey weekend coming up, isn't it?
<Flannel> I'm not a big turkey guy, but yeah.
<Madpilot> canuckistani turkey weekend is mid October
<Madpilot> we're either more thankful, or less. nobody is quite sure. :)
<Madpilot> comment added re rabbitear and his 48hr min. ban
<Madpilot> I like the MARK function on the bantracker, hadn't noticed that before.
<jussi01> Madpilot: have you read the whole usage page, theres some pretty cool new stuff we (tsimpson mainly) have added
<Madpilot> what, actually *read* the documentation? For real?
<Madpilot> ;)
<jussi01> Madpilot: yeps... its not _that_ hard...
<Madpilot> I got started in Ubuntu on the docteam. "nobody reads what we write" was practically the docteam motto :)
<Flannel> You don't have to read the usage page.  Madpilot: Don't you read your emails?
<Flannel> There was an email about it like... a year ago!
<Madpilot> I'm sure I did read it. A year ago.
<Madpilot> jussi01, link to the usage page pls? not obvious on the bans page
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Madpilot> jussi01, what's the channel-specific syntax again? !foo-#some-channel is bar?
<jussi01> yup
<Madpilot> thanks
<jussi01> or !foo-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> bar ;)
<Madpilot> right
<Madpilot> !contribute-#ubuntu-artwork is <reply> For information regarding current Artwork team activity and about contributing to the Ubuntu Community artwork , Kindly read Wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<Madpilot> mac_v, try that in -artwork
 * mac_v tries
<mac_v> Madpilot: yup , the contribute works :)
<Madpilot> excellent
<mac_v> Madpilot: could you add the hi too?
<Madpilot> mac_v, want to alias contribute & hi?
<mac_v> hmm , no , i had added a different response for hi , let me check
<Madpilot> found it backscroll, no problem
<Madpilot> !hi-#ubuntu-artwork is <reply> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-artwork! Channel for the community artwork team. Feel free to ask questions . Enjoy your stay
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<Madpilot> test that
<mac_v> Madpilot: great , works... thanks :)
<Madpilot> np. thank jussi01 for getting me less confused :)
<mac_v> thanks all... bye :)
<Madpilot> 2nd parrot-bot in #u in a few minutes
<ikonia> schwezzy`: hello
<schwezzy`> hi
<ikonia> schwezzy`: I've forwarded you to this channel to ask you to remove your IRC automated response client scripts while in #ubuntu based channels
<schwezzy`> my what now
<ikonia> !give schwezzy` a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ooh, you appear to have disabled it
<ikonia> schwezzy`: my apologies, I've got you mixed up with someone else
<schwezzy`> oh I only had my pub triggers enabled for about ten mins, I was doing some configuring on a different network
<schwezzy`> sorry if it spammed the channel or something
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the ban for #ubuntu now
<ikonia> if you could keep them disabled while on this network in #ubuntu channels pelase
<schwezzy`> yeah I'll add it to the blacklist
<ikonia> perfect, than you
<ikonia> the bans been removed, if you leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu, you'll be fine
<schwezzy`> thanks
<ikonia> straight away, re-enabled in #ubutnu
<Madpilot> the fun never stops :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Madpilot> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Madpilot> Alijah just asked for a kline - DCCing something with a porn-file name
<jussi01> Madpilot: see his quit...
<Tm_T> me just had a short nap... with nice nightmares ):
<jussi01> Madpilot: [12:51:10] <-- Alijah (n=Alijah@72.51.113.177) has quit (K-lined)
<Madpilot> good, missed that
<ikonia> nice big k-line in ##linux a minute ago
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Meowpup using mint (confirmed in #ubuntu and ##linux) telling lies about using ubuntu to gain support, kicked as a warning after lies
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MenZa> ubottu: tell alabd about crosspost
<jussi01> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jussi01> !-crosspost
<ubottu> crosspost aliases: crossposting - added by Pici on 2008-11-17 15:45:49 - last edited by Pici on 2008-11-17 15:47:24
<MenZa> :)
<Madpilot> ubottu, deadbadger-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>The real story of Linux and badgers: http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Madpilot
<MenZa> Madpilot: I have often considered installing a system in a stuffed animal.
<Madpilot> there you go
<MenZa> I just imagine it'd be, you know, quite difficult to ventilate.
<Madpilot> get one of those super-low-power plugcomputer things, minimum of waste heat
<MenZa> ..could install a fit pc in one
<MenZa> but that'd be no fun
<jussi01> or just $arm pc
<Flannel> You should get it to ventilate by installing a diaphram and having the stuffed animal breathe.
<Flannel> That'd... be way too creepy.
<Flannel> Now I want to do it.
<Madpilot> want pictures
<MenZa> Imagine having, like, a badger or similar with glowing red eyes (showing hardware activity), and a cute little button on the nose to turn it on/off.
<MenZa> s/hardware/harddrive
<Flannel> MenZa: Why have eyes when you could just have it dance?
<MenZa> Flannel: You know what's even creepier?
<MenZa> Flannel: I *know* you'd be able and willing to do it. That's what's freaking me out.
<MenZa> Also, do it.
<Madpilot> ya, apparently you've got all the electronics chops, Flannel. We want to see a breathing, dancing Linux-runnin' stuffed animal!
<Flannel> MenZa: First I want to make a balcony for my Statler and Waldorf dolls
<MenZa> D:
<Flannel> I bought them like ... sheesh, six years ago now.
<Flannel> I want to make them heckle me whenever I get email
<Flannel> Perhaps I'll propose we install linux on a breathing badger to my LoCo
<ikonia> danger with limcore in #ubuntu-hardened, just had to bring him back under control
<MenZa> -hardened? o_O
<Madpilot> do they have harder trolls in -hardened than the regular channels?
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> Everyone interpreted that the same way as I did in -ot, aye?
<Madpilot> not so much, actually
 * MenZa shrugs.
<MenZa> 2009-11-26 12:22:36 UTC] < Asmodeus_> adn it will kill MenZa
<MenZa> [2009-11-26 12:22:59 UTC] < Asmodeus_> i will help on that
<MenZa> no?
<Tm_T> ...
<MenZa> Tm_T: What do you reckon, then?
<Madpilot> we were talking about bears, and mounting them on walls, and instaling Linux on them, and random goofy stuff. where'd you get a death threat from?
<Flannel> MenZa: Perhaps he was responding to motorized?
<MenZa> Judging by the discussion he was partaking in (with kernelLove), I doubt that
<Flannel> Thats the only alternative I could see
<Madpilot> MenZa, going to say you overreacted in -ot...
 * MenZa will consider his decision for a bit.
<MenZa> Thanks for the input, guys.
 * MenZa appreciates.
<Zosimos> i'm wondering, the sapart function on the bot, there is a certain person abusing this function
<MenZa> Zosimos: For the record, you don't have to be subtle here.
<Zosimos> anything anyone could do about it?
<Zosimos> MenZa i'm really not talking to you
<MenZa> Zosimos: You're in here, so you're talking to me, just as you're talking to the rest of the ops here.
<Flannel> Zosimos: This is the channel you can file said complaint in.
<MenZa> Madpilot, Flannel - *summon*
<MenZa> Oh.
<Zosimos> MenZa had Asmodeus banned
<Zosimos> based on what he calls a death threat
<Zosimos> well not really banned
<Zosimos> but i didnt see a death threat
<Zosimos> i just think MenZa is thick
<Tm_T> MenZa: btw sorry I'm not in -ot so I was merely shaking my head on those lines
<MenZa> Tm_T: OK, got it.
<Flannel> Zosimos: So your complaint is "Menza is thick"?
<Flannel> Zosimos: I doubt that's the point you were attempting to get across, if you wouldn't mind clarifying.
<Zosimos> 04:22 < Asmodeus_> gruesome
<Zosimos> 04:22 < Asmodeus_> adn it will kill MenZa
<Zosimos> ok
<Zosimos> bear arms killing menza
<Zosimos> is a death threat?
<Zosimos> sounds more like a joke if you ask me
<Zosimos> MenZa tkes his position far too seriously
<Zosimos> and is thick, yes
<Zosimos> very thick
<Flannel> Zosimos: We can see that channel, we don't need a play by play, please file a complaint.
<Zosimos> that's my complaint
<Flannel> Zosimos: that he's "thick"?
<Zosimos> remove that stupid sapart function
<Zosimos> people misuse it
<Zosimos> and yes, that he's thick
<Madpilot> "sapart"?
<Zosimos> it makes you part the channel
<Zosimos> people vote on it
<Zosimos> but the people voting
<MenZa> Madpilot: /remove
<Zosimos> really arent that competent
<Tm_T> someone should explain how things works
<Zosimos> dude, the part reason was
<Zosimos> "requested"
<Madpilot> ah. there's no voting for /remove, Zosimos
<Zosimos> i know that people are voting on it somehow
<MenZa> Zosimos: No; I forced it.
<Madpilot> and whoever issues the /remove can add any reason they want
<Zosimos> MenZa, then you really dont need power in any channel
<Zosimos> doing crap for no reason
<MenZa> Zosimos: If you think so, I do suggest you file a complaint - that's what procedures are there for :)
<MenZa> (Honestly, I do)
<Flannel> Zosimos: Thank you for making your case.  We're currently evaluating the incident.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<Zosimos> thick, like i said
<Tm_T> Zosimos: personal insults won't help your case
<Zosimos> yes, i cant find the end of my belly button
<Tm_T> Zosimos: sorry, I have no idea what you mean by that
<Zosimos> have fun good chaps, do i idle here or?
<Flannel> Zosimos: As you have no further business in here, please part now.  Enjoy the rest of your day.   Thanks.
<MenZa> So, I misinterpreted the situation is what I get from you guys.
<Flannel> MenZa: Considering where he's going now, I'm not sure.
<MenZa> lol
<Flannel> MenZa: Like I said, that alternative was the only possible *other* meaning I could figure out
<Madpilot> MenZa, I'd say the original situation in -ot, yes, you overreacted
<MenZa> It seemed fairly hostile, but I may very well have misinterpreted it
<MenZa> Madpilot: I don't honestly see it as a question of whether I overreacted or not; I think it has more to do with the interpretation.
<MenZa> Madpilot: I will *always* reserve the right to remove anyone who makes death threats, indirectly or directly, at anyone in the channel
<Madpilot> fair enough, but in the context of the banter going on in the channel, I really don't see that as a death threat
<MenZa> I'm *fairly* sure that conflicts with the CoC, the Guidelines, and Freenode policy
<MenZa> See, then it's a question of interpretation, which I'm still not sure whether I was right about :)
<MenZa> Sorry, that sounded condescending
<Madpilot> Zosimos doesn't strike me as the sort to be graceful about bygones, though.
<Flannel> Madpilot: He's [ ] close to being banned again.
<Madpilot> yeah
<Flannel> And actually, had I know who he was earlier, I wouldve banned him instead of kicking him
<ikonia> who is/was he ?
<Flannel> his ident is marshall
<MenZa> Madpilot: Honestly? I think he was just a troll waiting for the opportunity to find something to haggle about. It seems like an odd overreaction to suddenly file a complaint against me, even if I did make a bad decision.
<MenZa> 'tis.
<Flannel> I removed him ... once? twice? yesterday, and a few months ago he was a blatant troll
<MenZa> I already /whoi's and /who'd.
<MenZa> /whois'd*
<ikonia> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> ikonia: Check the BT for "marshall" and you'll see just him, AFAIK
<MenZa> Someone might want to correct Zosimos' tone, but I'm not going to do so. I don't want to *pick* a fight :)
<Madpilot> MenZa, I think he was spoiling for a bit of trollery, and unhappily, you kind of provided an opening...
 * MenZa nods
<Flannel> We're spending way too much time discussing such a small thing
<MenZa> You can never evaluate decisions enough, Flannel - you get smarter each time ;)
<MenZa> And, well, it's not like we have better things to do.
<MenZa> *cough*
<Flannel> ikonia: He seems to pick a new nick every day or something
<Madpilot> see how well trolls derail things? :|
<MenZa> That was more of a bump than a derailing :P
<MenZa> ubottu: tell zosimos about freenode
<Madpilot> gah, it's so late it's becoming early. must get the heck of this damn computer. see you all later.
<MenZa> \o
<MenZa> night!
<Madpilot> night. have fun.
<ikonia> night
<MenZa> magnetron: Also, if I ever move to the US, I'll mount two bear arms on the wall and write '... the right of the people to ... bear Arms, shall not be infringed." --The Second Amendment'
<MenZa> on a plaque.
<MenZa> beneath it.
<Flannel> MenZa: at least you didn't hit #u
<MenZa> no, no I didn't :P
<MenZa> I failed, however.
<MenZa> twice.
<PL|Snoozing> huh?
<ikonia> PL|Snoozing: hi, I forwarded you to this channel as your IRC client as automated response scripts enabled
<ikonia> !give PL|Snoozing an example
 * PL|Snoozing gives ikonia some speakers.
<ikonia> like that
<ikonia> can you disable them please
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give PL
<PL|Snoozing> Is there any way to disable for a single channel?
<bazhang> nope
<PL|Snoozing> It's a perl script.
<ikonia> I guess it depends on your client, some can some can't although if I where you I'd consider disabling it totally as not many channels will welcome it
<PL|Snoozing> k
<PL|Snoozing> Hang on here...
<PL|Snoozing> Um, how do I unload scripts on XChat?  I've never done that before.
<ikonia> depends on your client
<PL|Snoozing> xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<ikonia> not an xchat user myself,
<PL|Snoozing> Hmm...
<PL|Snoozing> Well, I'll look into unloading it before I come back.
<bazhang> window -->plugins and scripts
<ikonia> thank you
<PL|Snoozing> Oh you rock
<PL|Snoozing> There it is! ^_^
<bazhang> true
<ikonia> bazhang often does
<PL|Snoozing> Try the command now
<ikonia> !give bazhang a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> that's looking more like it
<ikonia> two minutes and I'll remove the ban forward in #ubuntu
<PL|Snoozing> Okay.
<ikonia> PL|Snoozing: all done, if you leave this channel you'll be fine to rejoin #ubuntu
<MenZa> PL|Snoozing: You could probably update the script itself, so that it checks if it's not #ubuntu
<PL|Snoozing> I need to go back to sleep for a while, so I'll probably join later tonight or sometime this weekend.
<MenZa> ACTUALLY
<MenZa> PL|Snoozing: one sec
<PL|Snoozing> Okay
 * PL|Snoozing waits
<MenZa> PL|Snoozing: You might want to drop the |Snoozing bit of your nick
<PL|Snoozing> MenZa, I'll make sure it's not there when I rejoin.
<MenZa> Excellent :)
<MenZa> Sleep well.
<PL|Snoozing> I have idled too much in there anywho, so I'll probably only come in for support in the future. :)
<PL|Snoozing> Can I use the script sparingly in the offtopic channel, though?  Just curious...
<PL|Snoozing> Actually, no...I will disable the triggers before I reload it.  I don't really need them in the first place.
<PL|Snoozing> It gives me three buttons I can use.  Thank you for letting me know about the triggers.  I didn't know they were there in the first place.  I will part this channel now, and see you guys the next time I come to #ubuntu for help.
<jussi01> nice when people are so co-operative. breath of fresh air. :D
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> jussi01: you're suggesting my breath stinks?!
<jussi01> Tm_T: yes!
<jussi01> :P
<MenZa> jussi01: it really is :)
<MenZa> I come to appreciate these people so much.
<Tm_T> yep
<MenZa> I feel like running up to them and hugging them.
<Tm_T> MenZa: just don't hug me when my wife is around
 * Tm_T hides
<MenZa> :D
<Tm_T> but yeah, I try to pull that politness out from people, it makes things more tolerable and easier to deal with
<MenZa> bazhang: he was a problem earlier, tooo
<MenZa> just ftr
<MenZa> might want to read the backlog here (only a few lines up)
<bazhang> MenZa, quelle surprise!!
<MenZa> :P
<bazhang> hehe
<MenZa> he's just a troll looking for any opportunity.
<bazhang> that was fairly offensive imo
<bazhang> Ed54, hi
<Ed54> i was BOB SAGET! banned for some script in #ubuntu
<ikonia> hello
<bazhang>  the | is not a number!
<ikonia> you have a script that sends to the channel and also a private message
<ikonia> !give Ed54 an example
 * Ed54 gives ikonia :ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia PRIVMSG #ubuntu-ops :+!give Ed54 an example.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Ed54: need that and any other scripts disabled to use the #ubuntu channles please
<Ed54> hmm
<Ed54> not sure what that is
<ikonia> Ed54: what client,
<Ed54> xchat
<bazhang> window -->scripts and plugins
<ikonia> bazhang: nice again
<bazhang> script day in xchat it seems
<Ed54> i unloaded two that i don't know what they do
<Ed54> any clue what triggers it?
<ikonia> !give Ed54 another test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> that does look better
<Ed54> okay
<ikonia> do y ou have any other scripts enabled ?
<Ed54> yeah, random ASSMUNCHER! stuff like !rude that i use in other channels
<bazhang> !hi | Ed54
<ubottu> Ed54: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ed54> and that tourettes script ^
<MenZa> elky: If he starts complaining again, I suggest a quick forward here.
<ikonia> Ed54: please disable them also
<ikonia> !rude
<Ed54> WEEPULLER
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<MenZa> Ed54: You should probably not use any of those in #ubuntu*
<ikonia> Ed54: those will need to be disabled also please
<Ed54> can you disable scripts for only certain channels?
<ikonia> a question asked not 30 minutes ago by another user, answer is I don't know, however #xchat will
<bazhang> not in xchat I dont think
<MenZa> Not unless it's hardcoded in the script, I think.
<Ed54> well i don't have time to change anything right now
<Ed54> have to leave
<MenZa> elky: He's been trolling for a while.
<bazhang> that last bit was too much (the washing army socks for 25 cents)
<elky> Ed54, the only plugins/scripts that should be there by default are "perl" "python" and "tcl"
<ikonia> elky: what are you doing awake at this time
 * MenZa suspects another complaint be arriving soon.
<elky> ikonia, supposedly trying to finish a presentation before tomorrow afternoon
<ikonia> best of luck !
<MenZa> indeed, good luck elky
<MenZa> Also, guys, I think Z-whatshisface will return under a different nick. Have a look at the marshall ident ;)
<bazhang> just his tone will give him away
<MenZa> I guess, yeah.
<bazhang> using ubuntu pxe instructions to install slax is ontopic?
<ikonia> bazhang: no problem with that
<bazhang> ikonia, okay thanks
<ikonia> ubuntu's a good pxe server
<ikonia> I use a RHEL box to install ubuntu
<tsimpson> Lart usage information updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Lart%20plugin
<Tm_T> tsimpson: bah, I was just typing pretty much the same thing in #k ):
<tsimpson> so was Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> so who tells emma to not start discussions in #k?
<tsimpson> Mamarok: if you see her acting up, and don't want to step in yourself, I will
<Tm_T> Mamarok: what conversation?
<tsimpson> just ping me if I don't look like I'm watching
<Mamarok> the one with Delano
<Mamarok> I only saw the end
<Mamarok> as I was afk earlier
<tsimpson> that was just 2 message in a flood of offtopic-ness, which is why I let it go
<tsimpson> if it continued...
<Mamarok> yeah, it was not emma's fault neither, others discussed on media players and windows apps
<Mamarok> but don't hesitate to send Amarok support questions to #amarok, we can handle that there, used to it :)
<Mamarok> especially handling trolls :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<ubottu> In #launchpad, jldupont said: ubottu: but a wiki is another step...
<guntbert> please have a look at munley in #ubuntu - it seems he is raising the temperature
<ubottu> n8tuser called the ops in #ubuntu (munley)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from munley)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-27
<ubottu> Daviey called the ops in #ubuntu (Androidfan983)
<Pricey> dealing
<Daviey> ta
<Pricey> All gone :-)
<Xarver> When on the livecd for 3.0, I have a problem. When I click try without any change, the boot up screen appears, and loads.When it's done, I get a black screen short after.
<Meowpup> ay what is this chanel never seen it before. has there been a rework on it.
<Meowpup> ok i see it is. y the change
<Madpilot> Meowpup, are you on a ban-forward to here? what channel were you trying to reach?
<Meowpup> #ubuntu itself
<Meowpup> never had this happen in my life
<MenZa> ikonia, are you around?
<Madpilot> Meowpup, you were repeatedly asking for Linux Mint help in #ubuntu, I think?
<MenZa> Correct, Madpilot.
<Madpilot> Meowpup, you do know that while it's *based* on Ubuntu, Linux Mint is not an Ubuntu project?
<Meowpup> id #ubuntu reallu drat just when i am thinking of changing from mint to ubuntu 9.10
<Meowpup> o well they ban me they loose out i will not use ubuntu
<MenZa> I didn't understand that sentence
<Madpilot> a great loss, I'm sure.
<Madpilot> #u is busy enough supporting actual Ubuntu, derivatives have their own support elsewhere
<MenZa> Meowpup: You may be considering changing, but as long as you're on Mint, we can't help you.
<Meowpup> Madpilot: do you also know i know that when looking for help on mint the opsd actually suggest looking up ubuntu help forums alot more
<Meowpup> also how do i get an unban then for when i am truly on my ubuntu os partition
<Madpilot> Mint's devs suggest using Ubuntu resources? huh.
<Madpilot> Meowpup, if you agree to stop asking Mint support questions in #ubuntu, the ban can come off now. I'm just not sure you understand the actual issue that got you banned...
<Meowpup> i am so now sometimes it talkes a ban to make you realise thanks how i get an unban then
<Madpilot> huh? that sentence made no sense, Meowpup...
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Madpilot> netsplit? the floodbots went screwy in #u too
<ardchoille> crazyivan and payne_ in #ubuntu could use a hint about the channel topic when someone gets c ahnce
<Madpilot> spiky25 is wandering awfully close to trollishness in #u...
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> arachnimiya was similar same time yesterday
<Madpilot> he seems to have mostly settled down
<Madpilot> arachnimiya, that is
<bazhang> true
 * genii sips and ponders something to the effect of: demand is <reply> Phrases to the effect of "Help me right now or I'm going to wipe my drive and reinstall Windows" don't usually incline anyone to rush to assist you. If your Ubuntu issue cannot be resolved, feel free to reinstall Windows, just remember to ask for support in ##windows , and not here.
<Madpilot> +1
<genii> Heh
<Madpilot> forgot about him
 * genii sips
<genii> What the hell is with this T.T T_T T.T...     etc? Something from their cp949 codepage/charset or just some weird acronym?
<Madpilot> different way of doing emoticons
<Madpilot> ^.^
<Madpilot> that sort of thing
<genii> Ah, interesting
<Madpilot> instead of sideways :)
 * Madpilot is a font of useless trivia. And needs another beer.
<genii> MenZa: Is "ricer" a racial slur?
<MenZa> genii: I think it refers to be being an Intel/NVIDIA person somehow.
<MenZa> ...or something I linked earlier.
<genii> Hm
<genii> MenZa: Around here "ricer" usually refers to a car made in some asian country which has been tricked out
<MenZa> Interesting.
 * MenZa shrugs
<Madpilot> yeah, the tricked-out asian car meaning is the only one I've heard
<genii> Bah had a brain fart and put the name in for the comment on a boot
<genii> Or the other way round, forget
<genii> Madpilot: Thx
<Madpilot> np
<genii> That's my cue to go grab some sleep :) Laters
<Madpilot> night
<Meowpup> Madpilot: are you around atm
<Madpilot> Meowpup, hi
<Meowpup> hi did you kick me out earlier
<Madpilot> we've got a no-idling policy here - see the topic
<Meowpup> ok missed that.
<Meowpup> btw what about resuming access now i am going to be installing ubuntu on a spare partition can i have acess again.
<Madpilot> Meowpup, OK, I'll remove the #ubuntu ban. But Mint questions go elsewhere. Clear?
<Meowpup> i wont come here unless i am on ubuntu fullstop
<Meowpup> yes forreal. for kubuntu i go to #kubuntu right
<Madpilot> Good. One sec.
<Madpilot> Meowpup, you should be good to get back to #ubuntu
<Meowpup> thanks so #ubuntu for ubuntu #kubuntu for kubuntu
<Madpilot> yes
<Madpilot> and somewhere else entirely for Mint questions. Check their website, I have no idea if Mint has an IRC presence somewhere.
<jussi01> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<jussi01> Madpilot: ^^
<jussi01> !minsupport
<jussi01> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Madpilot> thanks, good to know
<Madpilot> meowpup was having real trouble getting his skull around "just because it's based on Ubuntu doesn't mean we'll support it in #ubuntu"
<jussi01> Madpilot: btw, did you see the new bot feature terence implemented yesterday?
<Madpilot> jussi01, don't think so
<jussi01> try a factoid that you know ubottu does recognise
<Madpilot> !asldkjfad
<jussi01> like?
<Madpilot> nifty
<maco> hahaha
<jussi01> its good because it reduces channel spam
<Madpilot> PMs for "dunno" mean idiots can't spam
 * jussi01 waves to maco
<jussi01> Lads and ladies, if you notice any deficiences with the bots, or have any new ideas for them, we would really appreciate that you file a bug. We are trying to get a little more organised ane efficient in the way we deal with them, but we need them filed. See !bug for where to file.
<jussi01> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> !ops | Please note the above
<ubottu> Please note the above: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Please note the above)
<jussi01> I just pruned that op-s call
<jussi01> ooh, looky, its a menza :D
<MenZa> Damned split.
<MenZa> card.freenode.net was very dead for ages
<jussi01> lol
<MenZa> I was trying to calm down #ubuntu on it
<MenZa> It's still dead
<MenZa> "Guys, there's a netsplit. THAT's why there's only 100 people in here."
<jussi01> MenZa: join #ubuntu-bots-devel ;)
<Madpilot> I haven't been on the wrong side of a netsplit in a while. It's kind of surreal :)
<MenZa> It is
<MenZa> Sure, jussi01
<MenZa> Give irssi a few secs to sync
<Tm_T> awww
<MenZa> My auto_bleh is broken.
<MenZa> Jeruvy: Hello.
<Jeruvy> kids
<MenZa> Jeruvy: I would appreciate it if you didn't call me that.
<Jeruvy> call you what/
<Jeruvy> ?
<MenZa> A kid.
<MenZa> Anyway. Hopefully I have your attention now.
<Jeruvy> a kid?  you are to me
<MenZa> What part of 'stop' didn't quite make it through?
<Jeruvy> what part of being mature do you miss?
<MenZa> If you're going to continue like this, I see no point in resolving this.
<Jeruvy> don't abuse your ops
<MenZa> I'm not abusing anything :)
<Jeruvy> I think you are
<MenZa> Right, how about we get back to the core of this instead
<Madpilot> Jeruvy, there was a discussion about irssi, and suddenly you went off the rails and starting being rude... huh?
<MenZa> I politely asked you to stop in #ubuntu-offtopic - and... this happened? Why?
<Jeruvy> I asked a simple question, YOU called me an idiot.  When I asked you to back up your mouth, you fail
<Jeruvy> Now you treat me in op's?  I think you're abusing it.
<Madpilot> another user called you an idiot, actually. Not MenZa
<Jeruvy> I have the log
<Madpilot> <snuxoll> Jeruvy: You're an idiot
<Madpilot> and got told off for it by MenZa
<Madpilot> <MenZa> now now snuxoll
<Jeruvy> [00:50] <MenZa> Jeruvy: I would tell you you're an idiot, but that would be rude.
<Jeruvy> tell me I'm a liar
<MenZa> That was inappropriate; I stand by that.
<MenZa> It sounded more politically-correct in my head.
<Jeruvy> So this was some juvenile behaviour I'm subjected to?
<Jeruvy> or what?
<MenZa> No, it was a simple mistake.
<Jeruvy> Fine, correct it
<MenZa> The real issue here is that you continued your crusade after I asked you to stop it.
<tsimpson> it's accepted that that comment from MenZa was not appropriate, but neither was yours
<tsimpson> MenZa has owned up to that fact now
<MenZa> Jeruvy: I apologise for that. Can we continue with the *real* issue here? :)
<Jeruvy> I can't say I agree with this.  The REAL issue was you called me an idiot.  Provoking a reaction generates such.
<tsimpson> the behaviour of others does not necessarily excuse yours
<Jeruvy> I can accept the apology
<Jeruvy> it doesn't render it wrong either
<Jeruvy> continued allowance of the name-calling and then kicking me is pretty petty
<Jeruvy> abusive I would say
<tsimpson> your behaviour was not acceptable anyway
<tsimpson> have you read our IRC Guidelines?
<Jeruvy> nor was the continued name calling
<tsimpson> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tsimpson> the name calling was brought to an end
<tsimpson> you were also asked to stop, but did not
<Jeruvy> was it?
<Jeruvy> sorry being booted I may have missed it
<tsimpson> you weren't the only one
<tsimpson> *who was removed for it
<MenZa> Jeruvy: As the IrcGuidelines specifically state, mistakes happen. This was one of them.
<Jeruvy> So where is everyone else involved in this?
<Madpilot> 23:57 <MenZa> Jeruvy: Watch it with the attitude, please.
<MenZa> Jeruvy: They stopped the first time I asked them to.
<tsimpson> you continued and were removed, someone else also continued, and was also removed
<Jeruvy> you shouldn't piss one off, who's been nothing be helpful to the community for over 3 yerars
<Jeruvy> years*
<MenZa> Jeruvy: I'm not questioning your helpfulness in the community.
<tsimpson> your helpfulness does not excuse you from the rules
<MenZa> Jeruvy: What I'm concerned with is *THIS* particular incident.
<tsimpson> we do not operate on a karma system
<Jeruvy> It did nothing to comment on the greatness. beside this was an offtopic channel
<MenZa> What does that have to do with anything?
<tsimpson> even the offtopic channel has rules
<MenZa> It's a channel in the #ubuntu namespace, so the IrcGuidelines applies to that as well.
<Jeruvy> I'd consider it a matter of respect and tolerence, is ther none in this community?
<tsimpson> the rules exist for that reason
<Jeruvy> calling me an idiot did nothing to convey that.
<Jeruvy> and violated the same rules
<tsimpson> also, that behaviour is a violation of the CoC
<tsimpson> which applies to all ubuntu channels too
<MenZa> Jeruvy: snuxoll ceased after I asked him to. You did not.
<MenZa> Jeruvy: 'moron' is just as much a problem as 'idiot'
<tsimpson> the code of conduct specifically states "Be respectful."
<Jeruvy> MenZa: so why not apologize to start?  You'd have saved a lot of issue?
<Jeruvy> Instead I'm here
<maco> i believe MenZa did apologize a few minutes ago
<MenZa> Jeruvy: Stop turning the focus on the conversation.
<MenZa> er, of the conversation.*
<Jeruvy> MenZa: I think the original behaviour is the focus
<MenZa> I think we've all agreed that right now, the issue is /your/ behaviour, not mine.
<Jeruvy> I did not start by name calling anyone
<Jeruvy> you did
<Jeruvy> then others gathered and you supported it
<MenZa> Jeruvy: Are we going to dwelve into this sort of children's argument? "You started it!"
<Jeruvy> instead of kicking them, you turned on me
<MenZa> Because then I don't see much point in this.
<Jeruvy> MenZa: what is the point of this?
<MenZa> I corrected them. They stopped. I corrected you, you continued.
<MenZa> Jeruvy: Well, hopefully for you to realise what you did was wrong so we can lift your ban.
<MenZa> Jeruvy: That's my goal in this, at least. :)
<Jeruvy> Shall I requote logs again, or are you going to stop this ;)
<MenZa> I want you to stop it, actually - if I stop it, it'll not be pretty. I can't resolve anything unless you help me.
<Jeruvy> do unto others, I think is fitting here.  You did, you got what you deserved.  I accept your apology and can move forward.  What is to prevent you from doing this again?
<MenZa> And I never like to deny people access to -offtopic, which is why I wanted you to come here in the first place - so we can fix this little bump.
<Jeruvy> what assurance do I get that you're not going to call me an idiot again?
<MenZa> Jeruvy: You're, again, turning the issue on me.
<Jeruvy> it is about you, sorry to say
<MenZa> Jeruvy: My word. It's all you can get.
<tsimpson> no, it's about you Jeruvy
<tsimpson> we are not here to discuss MenZa now
<MenZa> No, Jeruvy. And we can't resolve this unless you turn around here.
<Jeruvy> so you promise?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> Absolutely.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MenZa> Can we focus on the *actual* problem now?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Jeruvy> MenZa: fine I can accept your promise
<Jeruvy> tsimpson: now, what about me?
<Tm_T> Jeruvy: sorry but I believe what MenZa did has to be dealt separately from your case
<Jeruvy> Tm_T: I'd agree, but I'm not privy methinks
<Jeruvy> I have enough faith to trust MenZa at his word
<bazhang> * FloodBot3 is now known as Guest56378
<bazhang> that cant be good ^^
<MenZa> What I pretty much want to reach here is, Jeruvy, that you recognise that you made a mistake, and that it won't happen again.
<Madpilot> bazhang, fascinating...
<Jeruvy> it won't get better
<MenZa> That's all we're asking here.
<Jeruvy> MenZa: don't provoke me, and you will never see me make that mistake.  However I will not sit idle while I'm called an idiot.
<Jeruvy> for no good reason
<MenZa> Jeruvy: When corrected by someone - anyone - for using the word 'moron', you will stop.
<tsimpson> when asked to abide by the channel rules, you should do so
<MenZa> Be they me or anyone else.
<Jeruvy> MenZa: if I see that being enforced I agee
<tsimpson> regardless of others
<tsimpson> that's the issue
 * MenZa nods.
<MenZa> And I, again, apologise for using those terms directed at you.
<Jeruvy> MenZa: thank you, I appreciate that.  I will not call anyone a moron or any other derogatory term  either.
<MenZa> excellent :)
<Jeruvy> As I haven't for 3 years until today
<MenZa> It sounds like we've settled this
<Jeruvy> It's unfortunte it was started
<Madpilot> parrotbot. fun.
<Jeruvy> now it will stop
<MenZa> Jeruvy: You're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic again and part this channel.
<MenZa> I've removed your ban.
<jussi01> Ok, while this was finally settled, I do want to have a word about the start of it.
<jussi01> <MenZa> What part of 'stop' didn't quite make it through?
<jussi01> <Jeruvy> what part of being mature do you miss?
<jussi01> <MenZa> If you're going to continue like this, I see no point in resolving this.
<jussi01> this isnt correct.
<MenZa> Let me apologise to all of you in here - my comment was very, very much out of line.
<MenZa> jussi01: I realise this.
<jussi01> Regardless of what someone does, we need to treat them with politeness and helpfulness as expected of us as operators. we have a duty to act well at all times.
<MenZa> I don't think the point I intended came through
<tsimpson> bazhang: do you think giantpune_ may be a bot? right after you did "!give me a test" it replied with a (bad) action "gives me a perl script"
<bazhang> tsimpson, I think its just an xchat script, I am thinking fayntic is one though
<Pricey> I've left them a /msg
<jussi01> If you need to step back from a situation because you are feeling grumpy or unable to deal with it, just say so, we have enough operators t help sort things.
<tsimpson> bazhang: quite possibly, but it's quiet so far
<jussi01> This goes for everyone, not just the one situation that happened here, Im just using it as an example. We are seeing far too much of this and it needs to get better.
<bazhang> tsimpson, right, that was the reason I initially did the !give me a test
<jussi01> bazhang: and tsimpson, remember before you start forwarding, do what Pricey just did ;)
<bazhang> jussi01, I never forward :) usually just a PM then either unmute or let it stand for a bit then remove
<jussi01> bazhang: well thats an issue. forwards here often work well when you want to talk to someone, especially if they have left already.
<tsimpson> DaZ: can we help you with something
<tsimpson> ?
<DaZ> hum
<DaZ> i don't recall joining here ;f
<maco> were you redirected here, maybe?
<Madpilot> DaZ, which channel were you trying to reach?
<DaZ> nope, i think i clicked it somewhere by mistake [;
<tsimpson> DaZ: well, if you don't have an issue, we'd request that you part this channel as we have a no idle policy in here
<DaZ> i see
<DaZ> i love you anyway <3
<bazhang> yikes
<MenZa> o_o
<jussi01> heh
<Flannel> There are worse part messages.
<MenZa> There are worse, but that did, literally, make me go "o_o"
<Madpilot> Unicode FTW :)
<Madpilot> or something
<maco> oh wait i get it now
<bazhang> lolwut
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> lolbazhang.
<Tm_T> maco: (:)
<jussi01> Just a reminder for anyone wondering, (had a query a few mins agao about it) AFAIK, this is the current status of the IRSeek bots: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IRSeekDiscussion
<bazhang> jussi01, what about the UDS discussions on IRC? are we privy to that as well?
<jussi01> bazhang: there are recordings available and a summary on Pici's blog. also, gobby docs are there on gobby.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> jussi01, thanks much
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: ubottu: Flannel is making me harass you
<Madpilot> o rly?
 * Flannel cracks the whip.
<Madpilot> the things I miss when I'm messing with my blog instead of hooked on IRC every second :)
<Madpilot> "mainly it should not be torified" - from the IRSeek wiki link above - wth does 'torified' mean?
<Madpilot> "run through TOR"?
<Flannel> Madpilot: IRSeek can't connect via tor, right.
<tsimpson> FloodBot2 seems to be acting up
<Madpilot> they're all going nuts in #u
<tsimpson> because fb2 keeps ghosting itself
<tsimpson> probably needs to be temporary banned from #u
<Madpilot> ban fb2 from #u?
<tsimpson> yep ;0
<tsimpson> there are still 3 active bots
<tsimpson> Madpilot: please +b FloodBot2!*@*
<Madpilot> just did
<tsimpson> yep, just saw that
<Madpilot> * Madpilot sets ban on Floodbot2!*@*
<tsimpson> let's see if it works
<bazhang> floodbot5?
<Flannel> wait, FB5?
<Madpilot> fb5 just showed up?
<tsimpson> ...
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> well, it seems to have settled at any rate.
<Flannel> Maybe 2 and 5 were fighting over 2?
<tsimpson> someone needs to fix their cron job
<Madpilot> we've still got four of the silly things op'd - thought it was supposed to be one at a time?
<tsimpson> I think they miss FloodBot2
<tsimpson> Madpilot: can you -b Floodbot2 and we'll see if it works
<Madpilot> k
<Madpilot> ban gone - you booted fb5?
<tsimpson> they both thought they were fb2
<Madpilot> still nick collisions
<tsimpson> just set the ban again
<tsimpson> they'll live in emergency mode
<Madpilot> ban back in
<tsimpson> hopefully the'll sort them selfs out
<Madpilot> they're no longer running around in excited circles, that's improvement right there :)
<tsimpson> gerr, we need to ban FloodBot5 too
 * tsimpson pokes Madpilot
<Flannel> Could jsut ban the cloak
<Madpilot> k
<Flannel> (assuming 5 is banned and 6 comes in)
<tsimpson> maybe, as a last resort
<tsimpson> Madpilot: and /remove the bot please
<Madpilot> gone
<tsimpson> if 6 comes in, set a ban on FloodBot?!?=nalioth@ubuntu/bot/floodbot
<Madpilot> OK
<tsimpson> yay, splits
<Madpilot> splat
<jussi01> splot
<tsimpson> card again
<Madpilot> poor old Orson Scott
<Madpilot> I must crash. tsimpson - someone else will have to give you a hand bot-herding in #u if the floodbots start dancing again
<tsimpson> ok, it looks like it's stable for now
<jussi01> good morning Bacta
<jussi01> Bacta: I dont think ikonia is around, so if theres nothing else we can help you with?
<Bacta> ikonia or elky
<tsimpson> neither are around right now
<Bacta> ok
<Bacta> I've always wondered
<Bacta> What kinds of stuff do you guys talk about in here when us non-staff are asked to leave?
<Bacta> Anything wild?
<tsimpson> this channel is publicly logged
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tsimpson> Bacta: anything else?
<Bacta> Yes, #ubuntu-ops isn't mentioned in the latter link, only the former
<Bacta> might want to fix that
<tsimpson> no, the second is for LoCos, as it says in the factoid
<tsimpson> anything else?
<jussi01> what happened? _nothing_ since 12:35?
<Tm_T> jussi01: I see nothing
<jussi01> curious...
<Tm_T> jussi01: your server?
<jussi01> Tm_T: quiet afternoon methinks...
<MenZa> it's lovely, jussi01.
<MenZa> I'm busy getting angry at people on a Danish slashdot clone.
<MenZa> News story: "Ubuntu ditches THE GIMP"
<MenZa> Some guy argues that the repositories contain 'very limited number of packages, which are predominantly written by hobbyists'.
<Tm_T> it's funny how something not included in default install is so big deal for users who does know how to install it
<MenZa> And the same guy complained about the fact that they don't just expand on Ubuntu already and shell out DVD-sized isos instead.
<Tm_T> but there are DVD-isos too, right?
 * MenZa marks comments as 'flamebait'
 * MenZa flames
<MenZa> Not officially, I think
<MenZa> A normal ISO will fit on a DVD as well :p
<MenZa> But it was more in a "gee, get with the times already" context
<MenZa> So I felt like flaming him.
<Tm_T> MenZa: DVD mentioned atleas here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<MenZa> language packs :P
<Tm_T> still, it's DVD, that's what they asked, right? (;)
<MenZa> :P
<MenZa> Is Weegee's quit message out of line?
<gord> i'm pretty sure there is an offical dvd, but its just all the flavours of ubuntu on one disk
<Tm_T> perhaps someone should watch #k as I'm busy elsewhere
<Tm_T> sorry and thanks ->
<genii> Tm_T: I'm somewhat around this morning
 * genii gulps another Jolt
<Tm_T> genii: please look if shadeslayer and this other fellow does anything sane, I don't have time nor patience for it now (:
<genii> Heh, OK, keeping an eye open there
<LjL> does anyone know what happened to the bot?
<LjL> s
<MenZa> LjL: they appear to have run amuck.
<LjL> that much i realized :P
<MenZa> the technical side of things I am not familiar with
<LjL> i'm killing the ones i can kill
<gord> isn't it obvious?
<LjL> however, the ones i can kill don't seem to be the cause of the issue
<gord> its the robot overload overthowing of all humanity
<MenZa> Might be related to the bad netsplits we've been having all morning
<LjL> not sure
<gord> a few of them just seem to be fighting over names
<MenZa> yeah
<LjL> yeah. there seem to be two bots running on one machine, which should run only one of them
<MenZa> It also looks like they're not all identified. I remember one of them changing name to Guestxxxx
<LjL> hm. that's interesting, i'll grep for that
<MenZa> * FloodBot3 is now known as Guest56378
<MenZa> according to bazhang about 6 hours ago
<LjL> there was a mass join (or they detected one, anyway), then they went mad...
<LjL> or rather, bot2 went mad
<LjL> on which topic, why is nalioth not connected?
<genii> LjL: K2 is c onnected from there and appears to be in working order
<LjL> genii: from where? the same place that floodbot2 is connected from? i have no idea where the k's connect from
<genii> LjL: Right now K3 is on a box here, K2 is from nalioth, K1 is from elky`
<LjL> thing is, nalioth's is not only working, it's working too well :P
<LjL> two bots from it rather than just one
<LjL> silly me though for enforcing their nicknames. that wasn't really a good idea
<LjL> can someone op me in #ubuntu while i try to restart them in better order?
<LjL> genii: thanks
<genii> np
<MenZa> should it be necessary, I can easily facilitate another host
<MenZa> my server runs all the time anyway.
<LjL> thanks but i think there are enough hosts; only need to convince one floodbot to *stop* working, because it shouldn't have started in the first place
<MenZa> lol
<LjL> though i don't think i can stop it at all without nalioth. but perhaps i can make it stay *and* behave acceptably with the others
<MenZa> worst case, could +q it until nalioth returns.
<LjL> MenZa: it's been already kickbanned
<MenZa> ah, I see
<genii> The name-enforcing likely. Since they usually want to shift their numbers around
<LjL> MenZa: problem is that it prevents the *other* bots from working properly
<LjL> it pings them, and they don't like that
<MenZa> aha
<MenZa> shoddy craftsmanship!
<genii> LjL: I'm getting "emergency mode has lasted 37 rounds" from the K2 bot in -monitor
<LjL> genii: didn't you say they were working well?
<LjL> uhm clearly they aren't or they wouldn't be all opped..
<LjL> send me an invite and i'll have a look
<genii> LjL: OK
<LjL> the reason why one became Guest probably had to do with the fact that freenode only takes 5 logins to the same account at a time...
<MenZa> Ahh
<MenZa> That makes sense.
<LjL> they should be working normally (aside from there being one more of them than normal) now
<LjL> horrible timing. i was just restarting one of the bots. hope they don't go back to madness now.
<MenZa> LjL: They're fighting among each other now.
<MenZa> OH DEAR GOD
<MenZa> oh dear CHRIST
 * MenZa screams
<Pici> genii: no, theres a bug in the current ircd that they're trying to fix.
<Mamarok> LjL: Christel announce it a few minutes ago
<LjL> crap.
<LjL> Mamarok: i *said* the above thing a few minutes ago, just after she announced it.
<Mamarok> ah :)
<MenZa> ubottu: tell mikebeecham about guidelines
<MenZa> ubottu: tell mikebeecham about coc
<LjL> only, i couldn't do much about the fact that the server decided to set +J back on
<LjL> resulting in a number of users being redirected to -unregged
<bazhang> w00t
<genii> K1-K3 are back up now
<LjL> well, i *could* have done something about it, actually
<LjL> namely, write "\+J" in the rexeg rather than "+J"
<LjL> regex, even
<genii> Hm. Only K1 seems to be in -monitor but they're all in #k (apparently)
<LjL> ouch
<LjL> they might have been disconnected from their server, and when they reconnected there were no services so they couldn't be identified and join.
<LjL> the way to fix that is to ghost them
 * genii sips
<genii> ( and ponders the 5 floodbots )
<Pici> On the 5th day of non-denominational winter holiday my true love gave to me, 5 flooding floodbots, 4 trolling users, 3 rogue bots, 2 kick bans, and a brand new Ubuntu release.
<bazhang> only 4?
<bazhang> seems low :)
<Pici> The rest are passed out in their eggnog
<bazhang> hehe
<genii> They're all sluggish and drugged up on trytophan from turkey overdoses...
<genii> *tryptophan
<Xarver> Hm why am I not in #ubuntu ?
<Xarver> I remember I got banned a month ago or so :P
<bazhang> Xarver, your asking on manpages for some very inappropriate topics, such as rape
<Xarver> bazhang: I was just joking around at the time. ._.
<bazhang> Xarver, that is not funny at all, not in the slightest.
<Xarver> bazhang: Ok then, bye. >.>
<bazhang> right.
<genii> Bengan3 may become problemmatic in -u with offtopic chat, etc. don't have time right now, working
<ubottu> In ubottu, almagest_divine said: !foo is fooo
<ubottu> In ubottu, almagest_divine said: !foo is bar
<ubottu> In ubottu, almagest_divine said: !al is lj s
 * genii sips and contemplates almagesticide
<ubottu> In ubottu, almagest_divine said: !al is lj s
<niko> see ?roblevin
<niko> see roblevin
<niko> my quiet will be remove in 30min
<jussi01> niko: what was the quiet for?
<tsimpson> spam/troll
<niko> yes, spam/troll, in multiple channels
<jussi01> hrm, right
<tsimpson> they were removed so there's a ban anyway
<tsimpson> though why did the bot set a ban on *!*@e181065021.adsl.alicedsl.de?
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (b0b3 spam)
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (B4R74zy)
<Amaranth> What happened to the ops list?
<Flannel> Hmm, no idea.
<Flannel> pruning I suppose?
<Flannel> or an edit gone wrong
<jussi01> no, I pruned it
<jussi01> there were a lot of very old entries on there
<jussi01> anyways, bed time
<Amaranth> yeah, you removed jdub :)
<jussi01> and CarlFK whoever that was....
<jussi01> nini!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: coke is Here's an ice cold Coca-Cola
<Flannel> !scope > Some_Person
<LjL> the NTFS troll is back, and appears to be starting to target #ubuntu channels (as in, he's joined #xubuntu). might want to watch
<ubottu> NTFS called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<tsimpson> !staff | please deal with NTFS
<ubottu> please deal with NTFS: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-28
<Mamarok> dear cytotoxic again?
<Mamarok> why isn't he k-lined yet?
<ubottu> NTFS called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> Cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<niko> i have no access in #ubuntu-devel
<bazhang> vistro seems to be trolling (or near so)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-women (luux)
<ubottu> likemindead called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Pici> fixed
<bazhang> n=astro@static-172-16-1-7.vps.netbookwashers.info seems to have another ip
<Pici> Are you sure its the same person?
<bazhang> either that or someone with a grudge against someone with the same real name
<bazhang> Bacta, hi
<bazhang> Bacta, I dont see ikonia around , if that is the reason for your joining here--ie to discuss your bans
<ardchoille> B4R74zy is ad spamming #ubuntu telling us to go click on his ads and he will stop
<elky> someone showed him the spammers exit?
<ardchoille> B4R74zy is ad spamming #ubuntu again
<ardchoille> this is the second time. He left and came back.
<tsimpson> why do people join here when calling o p s would be appropriate? (a trend I'm starting to see increase)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #kubuntu-devel (markey)
<tsimpson> we probably need to remind people in devel land that the irc guidelines apply to them, otherwise we can't really enforce the rules in dev channels
<tsimpson> and by "we", I obviously mean "someone other than me" :)
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> luux was trolling in -women earlier just a heads up
<maco> yeah i just told tsimpson that in pm
<bazhang> ok
<Tm_T> maco: thanks, was about to do that too
<maco> do what?
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (mdeonte)
<Tm_T> maco: ah, bah, misread
<Tm_T> so did anyone told markey about guidelines and stuff?
<maco> dont think... um tsimpson told him to knock off the language
<maco> but hes been around a bit...should know rules
<Tm_T> maco: reminder isn't bad thing, I'll do
<tsimpson> devel land has always been slightly outside the rules, so until we (Ubuntu operators) start enforcing the rules in devel land, there is no point picking on one user
<Tm_T> tsimpson: hmm, I don't feel I'm picking when I remind that there's rules somewhere around (:
<Tm_T> but then again I'm not best to judge my own actions
<tsimpson> sure, but until we apply the rules universally (including to our devs), it may seem like that to them
<maco> i dont think we swear in -devel channels normally...
<maco> going OT isnt that rare though
<tsimpson> it's not totally uncommon in #u-devel and #u-motu
<Tm_T> maco: I find ubuntu devel channels very civil
<tsimpson> the point is not the frequency, it's the fact that we don't do anything about it when it does happen (normally)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I try to, though, in way of reminding
<bazhang> sorry, was on the phone
<bazhang> mdeonte is montel_edwards btw
<Tm_T> also dear comrades, this weekend I try to avoid bans and stuff again, too busy and nervous
<elky> bazhang, the url made that sort of obvious
<bazhang> elky, was away, did not see it
<elky> a rickroll page scripted to the hilt
<bazhang> I see
<elky> on the domain 'monteledwards.com' or some such
<Tm_T> silly mandriva-troll was in #u
<Mamarok> because there are trolls who are not behaving silly?
<Tm_T> no, just that I found it bit amusing
<Tm_T> got frustrated and start yelling, making himself too obvious (:
<MenZa> -ot seems a bit, er, uncontrolled at the moment. I'm going to run off. someone watch that for me?
 * gord keeps an eye
<Tm_T> weird, #u is so slow today that even I can follow it most of the time
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mynameguy said: ubottu: samosa is typical indian do not worry :)
<Pici> anyone else getting random privmsgs from novi?
<bazhang> cant see him/her online any longer
<Pici> true
<Tm_T> Pici: totally random?
<bazhang> munim is indian` ?
<Pici> Tm_T: There were letters, but they didn't form words
<Tm_T> Pici: oh, shame I didn't get one then ):
<Pici> bazhang: no, I don't think so.
<bazhang> Pici, ok. just checking
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (bradley, we've already told you)
<Slart> can't someone put a ban on nick bradley in #ubuntu .. he just won't give up with his offtopic stuff.. bradley [n=brad@adsl-99-129-25-176.dsl.lsan03.sbcglobal.net]
<B4R74zy> plz go 2              http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope                    & click on ads
<B4R74zy> plz go 2              http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope              & click on ads
<Seeker`> B4R74zy: please stop that
<B4R74zy> seeker: fuck of
<B4R74zy> plz go 2              http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope              & click on ads
<Seeker`> you do realise that this is the operator channel, not #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> noone here will be clicking on your link
<topyli> hrm
<Seeker`> htm?
<topyli> Seeker`, just hrming at this spammer
<genii> It's the bob3 idiot
<nickspoon> topyli topyli topyli
<topyli> 'hrm' should totally be in the dictionary as a verb
<genii> ( 3dod@wherever )
<topyli> nicky spoony!
<topyli> nickspoon, i don't see you much in -ot these days
<nickspoon> Yeah, I guess I don't talk here very much any more.
<topyli> maybe you're growing up. maybe you're becoming one of those people who thinks they have better things to do :(
<nickspoon> Aw topyli, I don't have anything better to do, not yet :)
<topyli> not that there's anything wrong with it! i can totally accept it!
<topyli> it just doesn't seem, you know, natural :\
<nickspoon> I'm just getting so tangled up in this life business nowadays! It'll pass.
<topyli> it can be a rather engaging business. not necessarily wasted time, even if it means less irc time
<nickspoon> I suppose so!
<Flannel> Wow.  People I thought were normal people turn into whiny crybabies.
<B4R74zy> PLZ GO 2           http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope          AND click on ads ;   thank you
<B4R74zy> PLZ GO 2           http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope          AND click on ads ;   thank you
<genii> I find that person/bot more annoying than the usual malcontents/troublemakers
 * genii thinks about http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope/system/app/pages/reportAbuse 
<B4R74zy> PLZ GO 2           http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope          AND click on ads ;   thank you
<genii> It probably just goes to this annoying person however
<genii> B4R74zy: You're not endearing anyone to want to visit your site
<Gary> meh, I just klined him
<genii> Gary: Thanks, muchly
<Gary> how long has this guy been doing this for?
<Flannel> Gary: As far as I know, he started yesterday
<genii> Kept popping in and out of #k as bob3 and the current name doing same as well
<genii> coupla-three days on and off that i noticed
<Gary> so the 3dod has changed?
<genii> Gary: No had same there, just bob3 and not B4R74zy   etc
<guntbert> hi, did something happen to the logs? today there seem to be none at all??
<topyli> oh?
<guntbert> topyli: indeed :-)
<topyli> nautilus used to have this warning dialog, "are you sure you want to delete history? you'll be doomed to repeat it!"
<nhandler> guntbert and topyli: The issue was reported in #canonical-sysadmin earlier today
<topyli> ah
<guntbert> nhandler: ok - thx for the info
<guntbert> bye
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-29
<jpds> pleia2:  ubuntupennsylvania.org's key changed?
 * genii makes more coffee
<grex23> guten tag
<grex23> hi
<grex23> howd i get here?
<genii> Is bantracker timing out for anyone else besides me?
<bazhang> genii, checking now
<bazhang> nope, seems okay here
<genii> bazhang: OK, thanks. Seems to load after a refresh here, just really slowly. Probably my connection is saturated right now.
<bazhang> genii, could be, sometimes takes a really long time to load here
<bazhang> <Jkessler> pro:  #ubuntu-engrish  <Jkessler> i regged it months ago :P
<genii> bazhang: Watching you try to extract info from "pro" is like watching someone try to extract teeth or something equally painful
<bazhang> genii, he is not even running ubuntu on that pen drive
<genii> I gathered as much. Probably didn't compile some necessary stuff into the kernel somewhere
<bazhang> asking him to go to ##linux with it. His reasoning is he has Ubuntu on some other device, therefore all Linux related problems get answered in #ubuntu
<bazhang> they dropped the channel #ubuntu-engrish
<genii> Good.
<genii> I think i saw one other like that... -spanglish or somesuch nonsense
<MenZa> /list with some ubuntu filter?
<bazhang>   /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<bazhang> cant remember the syntax for next 60 etc
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> bazhang: 'clever'? bahaha.
<bazhang> MenZa, well, always good to be diplomatic, remember :)
<MenZa> that's what I was trying to initially
<ubottu> Out_Cold called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> MenZa, you mean donovan? he quit already
<MenZa> I did, bazhang
<MenZa> ubottu: tell asmodeus_ about pm
<pleia2> jpds: ubuntupennsylvania.org's key didn't change
<pleia2> (and just doublechecked - no, has a date of 2008-06-02)
<mdeonte> Hi
<mdeonte> When am i unbanned?
<bazhang> mdeonte, for running that rickroll that took over people's browser?
<elky> when we are confident you are going to abide by the rules.
<mdeonte> bazhang: Yeah
<mdeonte> elky: so..
<elky> mdeonte, right now, your lack of remorse indicates you are not likely to abide by the rules, montel.
<mdeonte> elky: How did you know me?
<elky> mdeonte, take a look at your domain. then your ident.
<mdeonte> oh yeah, duh
<mdeonte> alright, so i leave now?
<elky> for now, yes. review the guidelines as per the topics a few times and come back when you're willing to abide.
<elky> pleia2, you're familiar with montel?
<pleia2> elky: yes
<elky> pleia2, aptitude for learning how to behave like a regular people?
<pleia2> elky: no :(
<elky> didn't figure so.
<pleia2> elky: the beginners team has given him loads of chances, even mentoring him on better behavior
 * elky watches montel in #debian and lols
<MenZa> ;o
<bazhang> bruenig_ ban evading (again)
<bazhang> PM'ed him, asked him to part; he complied
<paddy_melon> hey guys
<paddy_melon> can anyone get me a dump in XML of the Ubuntu wiki?
<elky> nope.
<Bacta> Hello
<Bacta> May I discuss my bans with one of you extra nice people?
<Bacta> :)
<MenZa> paddy_melon: while I have no idea if that's possible, try contacting the scribes team.
<MenZa> paddy_melon: #ubuntu-doc
<paddy_melon> thanks
<MenZa> np.
<MenZa> if there's nothing else, please note the no-idling policy of this channel :)
<Bacta> MenZa
<Bacta> May I discuss my bans with you?
<MenZa> Bacta: No - I didn't ban you.
<MenZa> Bacta: You've been here several times now; you should know the drill. It's ikonia you wish to speak to, right? (My memory is failing me)
<Bacta> Yep but he's made himself unavailable for quite some time
<Bacta> So would be good if someone would pick this up in his stead
<MenZa> I don't have the powers, nor the context of the story, so I'm instantly disqualified there ;)
<elky> Bacta, he is not gone permanently, and you have a long history of misbehaviour. i see no need to insist that someone steps over ikonia as a matter of emergency.
 * Bacta sighs
<Bacta> May we discuss it elky?
<elky> too much bias.
<Bacta> In favour of me?
<elky> right now, against you.
<Bacta> that's sad
<elky> i was mentoring you to help you behave, and you've been misbehaving. right now, i'm not in favour of your presence.
<paddy_melon> ikonia banned me too... good luck
<Bacta> I don't need to be mentored into behaving myself
<MenZa> paddy_melon: Please don't interfere.
<Bacta> I have been behaving myself
<elky> Bacta, if you were behaving yourself, we would not be having this discussion now.
<Bacta> I think I've been much better over the last couple of days
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (manzur spam links)
<MenZa> solved.
 * MenZa is decidedly very, very confused.
<MenZa> elky: Could I have you review some logs for me? I am completely perplexed.
<MenZa> http://lassehavelund.com/log_witeshark_ot.txt <- first part
<MenZa> http://lassehavelund.com/log_witeshark.txt <- second part
<MenZa> the first part is from #ubuntu-offtopic. after the point where that snippet ends, witeshark queried me and we had the second conversation.
<MenZa> I'm completely unable to understand what on Earth he's on about.
<MenZa> oh, now he's rambling in -ot as well
<MenZa> If anyone's around, I'd appreciate some feedback here
<tsimpson> MenZa: a basic case of "I think I know better than you and so don't care about your rules"
<MenZa> Excellent, I was worried my brain had had a meltdown
<Flannel> MenZa: Always nice to double check your current reading comprehension levels, eh? ;)
<MenZa> indeed!
<MenZa> I reserve all rights to be wrongs"!
<tsimpson> difficult to follow that conversation with all the seemingly unrelated parts of sentences scattered about
<MenZa> Truth be told, I haven't been up that long, and I felt like checking in here so I could give a prompt apology in case I'd said something wrong.
<MenZa> yes
<MenZa> very much so
<tsimpson> did he just say he was drunk on IRC
<tsimpson> or accuse you of being drunk?
<tsimpson> can't people just put a _WHOLE_ sentence together these days...
<MenZa> tsimpson: I have absolutely no clue.
<Flannel> tsimpson: I believe the latter
<Flannel> but, it's over and done with
<MenZa> indeed
<MenZa> thanks for the feedback!
<tsimpson> it's probably too early in the morning for me to be infuriated by the state of society
 * tsimpson has breakfast
 * MenZa slides tsimpson a coffee.
<MenZa> what on earth with zuse[rand()] in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> it's 12345, not random
<Flannel> and he's either being silly, or having issues, or confused.
<MenZa> heh
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> 0853.13 < SwedeMike> millertimek1a2m3: next time do "man <command>" or "<command> --help" to get help.
<Tm_T> awww and bacta visited -women (:)
 * Tm_T goes and make some coffee for his wife ->
<elky> Tm_T, he's back there
<Tm_T> noticed yes
<Tm_T> elky: I hope you're watching closely on B-guy
 * elky flaps her hawk wings.
<Tm_T> (:
 * Tm_T hates his life once again
<MenZa> :o
 * MenZa hugs Tm_T 
<rww> G'day. I dunno if anyone pointed this out yet, but irclogs.ubuntu.com hasn't been getting new logs for almost two days now. I mentioned it in #canonical-sysadmin, but didn't get a reply =/
<elky> rww, emailed rt too?
<elky> jpds, can you follow up please?
<rww> elky: No, I haven't. Would you like me to, or shall I let you deal with it?
<elky> rww, please do. whenever you raise something in #canonical-sysadmin you should send to rt@ at the same time.
<elky> (reading /topics is useful :P)
<rww> elky: Ah, indeed. I fail at taking advice I dish out regularly, it seems :/
 * elky ruffles rww's hair
<jpds> elky: Nothing I can do.
<elky> jpds, i thought you conversed with the sysadmins occasionally. my mistake.
<Flannel> does 'whenever it breaks I ping them' count as occassionally conversing?
<elky> if they respond, sure.
<elky> i'm in the wrong timezone to ping and stuff
<rww> they responded to me in-channel the last time or two it happened. I guess they got tired of me ;P
<rww> email sent. Thanks for the pointer, elky
 * rww wanders back to -offtopic before someone tells him to read /this/ channel's /topic
<Tm_T> rt@ ?
<elky> request tracker
<Tm_T> aah, roger
<Tm_T> usually most efficient way is to mail to rt@ and with issue number poke then in IRC
<RobotFreak> Hello all, I have got a problem, I wanted to read a forum, but suddenly I am banned from the ubuntu forums but I didn't do anything there the last months! Most of the times I visit the Dutch forum, and I can visit that normally. I even don't know if I've got an international account! Does anybody know how to solve this misunderstanding?
<Flannel> RobotFreak: #ubuntuforums is the place to go to discuss forum issues
<RobotFreak> Ah, okay thanks :) I started in #ubuntu and they directed me here but I will go there thanks!
<elky> Flannel, dealing with l0ckdown or not?
<Flannel> l0ckdown? what?
<elky> * l0ckd0wn is away (I'll reach in and take a bite out of that shit you call a heart)
<elky> i'll /msg
<Flannel> I totally missed that, I've been reading scrollback of Chris and Chris
<elky> the s-word highlighted me
<Flannel> Mmm, 5am, time for bed.
<manzur> hello
<manzur> people
<manzur> i was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<manzur> i would like to be back
<elky> and why praytell were you banned?
<manzur> can u help me?
<tsimpson> mbruins: can we help you?
<manzur> i was spaming i admit it
<manzur> but i am not like do it again
<manzur> can i get back
<manzur> Hey is some body in here?
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> manzur, read that please.
<manzur> Yes i know them but as anyone could happen to, some times I do mistakes
<manzur> so can u let me get in again, please...
<manzur> ¿?
<manzur> elky: ...
<elky> manzur, your mistake was more than just a single slip-up
<manzur> yes man but i did not have in mind i could get banned for this
<manzur> i promise i won't do it again
<elky> i think you still need to think things over. our bans are 24hrs by default purely so people have lots of time to think about their actions.
<manzur> so u mean that after 24hrs i couuld get in again?
<manzur> or i can*
<tsimpson> you can come back and ask then
<manzur> ohh my god
<manzur> how u are in this way
<manzur> but well
<manzur> is there any other option
<tsimpson> we do not auto-remove bans generally
<manzur> well ok
<manzur> i'll have
<manzur> to come back
<manzur> Well thanks, bye
<elky> how are we in this way? because it gets better results than being a doormat. that's why!
<LjL> FYI panarchy is in #freenode asking for a cloak
<Pricey> has he been banned recently from #ubuntu?
<Gary> Pricey: probably doesn't really matter if he has been banned recently from #ubuntu, he doesn't warrant giving a cloak too, due to past behaviour
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, Dr_Willis said: !keyring is You can set the default keyring password (or set it be blank) via ->  Applications -> accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys : Then  passwords tab, RIGHT CLICK on Passwords:Login  and 'change password'
<guntbert> Hi, there are still no logs for any *ubuntu-channels
<jrib> !keyring
<Mamarok> guntbert: I think the sysadmins have been notified about the problem
<Mamarok> just nothing we can do on our side, sorry
<guntbert> Mamarok: I see - ok
<guntbert> Mamarok: I didn't expect it to be a freenode issue :-)
<Tm_T> guntbert: it's canonical issue actually (:
<Mamarok> guntbert: it isn't, since the logs are on the Ubuntu servers
<Mamarok> and they have sysadmins for that :)
<guntbert> Tm_T: Mamarok  - of course - silly me - thx
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from roasted)
<blz> does anybody  know if transmission handles magnet links?
<blz> oh wait... what happened?
<mdeonte> elky, im back
<ubottu> FloodBot5 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> kpom
<ikonia> oops
<Flannel> rkow
<ikonia> mashed the keyboard by mistake
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-29
<Flannel> Oh great.  #ubuntu-ugly
<IdleOne> Well hopefully the new channel creation guidelines will prevent those types of channels
<Flannel> He dropped the channel when I asked
<Flannel> IdleOne: They're already prevented anyway
<IdleOne> channel is still there
<Flannel> IdleOne: yeah, it'll completely disappear when everyone leaves, it's no longer registered with chanserv
<Flannel> Hi Xylaur, how can we help you?
<Xylaur> You could help me with syncing of bookmarks.
<IdleOne> Xylaur: have you tried asking in #ubuntu?
<Xylaur> No not yet.  I just installed Xchat and tried this out.  My files sync as are my Tomboy notes and Evolution contacts.  Bookmarks no luck
<elky> We're not a technical support channel, this is for discussing problems with channels. Could you try asking in #ubuntu?
<Xylaur> Sure I will do that.  Thanks anyway and do not get mad if I end up here again as I am new to IRC.
<elky> How did you get here to start with?
<elky> Did you choose our channel name from a list, or did you get here when you tried joining somewhere else?
<Xylaur> Hit connect after I installed Xchat and selected #ubuntuone
<elky> Oh, then your mouse has slipped I think. This is #ubuntu-ops. You should be able to right-click #ubuntuone and get to there now though.
<Xylaur> OK!  Thanks I see now I expended the window on the left side.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pfifo appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> pfifo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> pfifo: what's up?
<IdleOne> you freaked out dude :)
<IdleOne> or dudette
<pfifo> dude
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> So anyway I know you already know our guidelines, just want to make sure we won't have another loss of control on your part in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> but please explain what happened
<pfifo> sorry, i kind of came into #ubunto from another channel that made me upset
<IdleOne> sometimes best to just step back and do something else
<pfifo> but, there was this guy still trolling from when i was here the other day
<pfifo> yeah
<pfifo> it just made me twice as mad as i alredy was
<IdleOne> yeah I see him, it's more enthusiasm then trolling. direct them to #ubuntu-offtopic in the future
<IdleOne> if you really feel a need to let off steam, feel free to /msg me and go nuts. I might not answer but I won't hold it against you :)
 * Jordan_U uses IdleOne as a punching bag
<IdleOne> unless you insult me, then I will write dozens of blog posts about your pet cat/dog/fish. (makes no sense I know)
<IdleOne> pfifo: anyway, not going to ban you but know that we can't have that type of language and attitude in any Ubuntu channels.
<pfifo> I truly want to help but Linux is not my invention nor can i control everything
<IdleOne> calling people names, cursing...We all started somewhere, keep that in mind
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I might punch you back :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<pfifo> IdleOne, not to be flamboyant but wouldnt matter any way, I dont really want to upset people but some where i have to say 'hey you'
<pfifo> i try to keep in tone
<rww> I use ##rww for that :(
<IdleOne> there are different ways of saying "hey you"
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I know jujitsu :)
<IdleOne> the one you chose was ugh
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I know Smith and Wesson
<pfifo> Jordan_U, stop making me laugh!!
<IdleOne> haha
<elky> Jordan_U, and drunken boxing, yeah?
<IdleOne> ok so if ther is nothing else I would kindly ask you to /part this channel, see the no idle policy in the topic :)
<IdleOne> nit-wit: was there anything you needed help with?
<pfifo> ok i guess the best point i have is that at some times you admins dont seem to be there and in this case i Happened to have a personal issue with soneone and tried to take care of it
<IdleOne> you are always welcome to join this channel if there is something we ops are not seeing
<IdleOne> let us know and we will try to help
<pfifo> yes, thank you.
<IdleOne> sure thing, thank you.
<pfifo> is it ok to autojoin/idle here? well technically only lilo can make that call, but it it cool?
<IdleOne> technically lilo doesn't make any more calls and no we don't allow idling
<pfifo> right
<elky> Someone's been under a rock...
<IdleOne> nit-wit: you there?
<nit-wit> IdleOne, no I was just curious about this channel thanks. could use a few more IQ points though ;)
<IdleOne> scuse me?
<elky> Let me guess, another from lessthanthree
<IdleOne> nit-wit: if there is nothing you need please refer to the topic and the no idle policy
<Flannel> elky: No.
<nit-wit> IdleOne, you mentioned this channel didn't know it existed, and the IQpoints are a joke about my intelligence
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> self deprecating funnies ftl
<IdleOne> hmm, did I use that word right?
<IdleOne> doesn't look right now
<rww> IdleOne: yes
<Jordan_U> self-deprecating? Yes.
<IdleOne> I did! looked it up to make sure
<Jordan_U> I'm not quite sure what to do with Agent007 in #ubuntu, if anything yet.
<rww> Jordan_U: sigh. I've had to poke at him in #ubuntu-offtopic today, I'll deal with it.
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks.
<IdleOne> afaik installing linux on fat32 is not possible or am I wrong?
<Jordan_U> rww: Did you mean that /me to go here rather than #ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> I think he's talking about unetbootin or similar.
<IdleOne> still offtopic
<IdleOne> or least it seems so to me
<Flannel> It wasn't really offtopic as a single comment.  If they were having a discussion about the socio-economic aspects of the pendrive market, that'd be different.
<Flannel> But "I'm waiting until the new year to buy a pendrive and try it" "Dude, pendrives are cheap, buy one now!" isn't worthy of calling people out about.
<IdleOne> imo the cost of a pendrive is not relevant to Ubuntu support
<IdleOne> wether it be dollars or rubbles
<rww> Jordan_U: let's try here as well!
<Flannel> IdleOne: The fact that it was $15 wasn't the important bit of the comment.
 * rww continues eating IdleOne's delicious #ubuntu-branded @ snack
<IdleOne> why do you keep eating my snacks
<rww> because my client thinks you're opped in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> oh
<rww> ;P
<IdleOne> why didn't you deop me then
<rww> because that would be slightly rude
<Flannel> Because making cinnamon-roll comments is much more fun!
<IdleOne> not really. I do it to you every chance I get in the other channel
<rww> also, because I was opped for a quarter hour in #ubuntu the other day dealing with exempts, and hoping nobody took it upon themselves to deop me in the middle of it. also, what Flannel said.
<IdleOne> well I been oped longer then that. forgot about it to be honest
<IdleOne> anyway, thank you for eating my pastry and leaving me none
<Flannel> IdleOne: Doesn't your client show you every time you say something?
<IdleOne> show me I am oped?
<IdleOne> no
<rww> switch to irssi
<IdleOne> NO
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Give in to the dark side.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I know there is still some good left in you....
<IdleOne> Star wars all weekend long on t.v.
<rww> ChanServ Bakeries: delivering fresh cinnamon buns 24-hours a day, 300 days a year, with an average delivery time of a few seconds :S
<IdleOne> ok, why only 300 days a year?
<Flannel> Because rww believes in the metric system, 10 months a year, 30 days a month
<IdleOne> that makes complete sense
<rww> IRC servers need vacation days too. You humans know them as 'netsplits' :(
<IdleOne> would it not be easier with 25 hours a day
<IdleOne> just so we can have nice even numbers
<rww> also, I need an ubuntu namespace group contact for my maniacal whim, when one of you isn't busy at all.
<rww> Flannel: 30 isn't very metrical :(
<Jordan_U> "ubuntu namespace group contact"?
<rww> Jordan_U: yes, the group contacts for the ubuntu namespace. currently consists of the IRC Council minus nhandłer.
<IdleOne> that would be jussi topyli Pici tsimpson
<IdleOne> HEYA!
<rww> there goes IdleOne, pinging everyone again :(
<IdleOne> I pinged you all :P
<tonyyarusso> pingitty pingitty
 * rww ponders 'FappyJones|420'
<IdleOne> bad nick
<IdleOne> on many different levels
<Flannel> rww: No, but neither is 60s/60m/24h, yet metric people have no problem using that.
<rww> Flannel: I do, there's just no good alternative :(
<tonyyarusso> 100s/100m/10h!
<Jordan_U> Metric days/years are more difficult though.
<Flannel> rww: There's no real good reason for using the metric system at all either, yet you don't see me holding that over people's heads!
<Flannel> or, let me restate that,
<tonyyarusso> (100,000 seconds compared to 86,400 seconds - it's be pretty easy to adapt to)
<Flannel> there's no good reason to *switch* to using the metric system.  If you're already using it, that's different.
<tonyyarusso> Sure there is - I'll stop mocking you
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I mock your metric system every time you try and divide something by three!
<tonyyarusso> Canadians are on metric time, dontchaknow.  Rick Mercer said so.
<Flannel> rww: metric time would best be redefined as a second to be 1/1 000 000 000 (or 1/100 000 000) the time it takes light to travel a meter (in a vacuum)
<Flannel> and then a light year would simply be the length of time light takes to travel a gigameter or whatnot
<Flannel> er s/light year/year/
<tonyyarusso> Right, forget this silly terracentric view of time!
<Flannel> but then you'd have to redefine all the other SI units, by a scaling factor of 1e9/c, and as such, you see the arbitrarity of the metric system in general (the same arbitrarity proponents of it use to argue against the imperial system)
<tonyyarusso> It's not the arbitrarity that makes the imperial system dumb - it's the bizarre conversion factors instead of just using prefixes.
<rww> ^^^
<Flannel> Also, apart from this being offtopic, I think I defined my second inside out.
<tonyyarusso> I mean really, 3 teaspoons to the tablespoon, 16 tablespoons to the cup, 2 cups to the pint, 2 pints to the quart, 4 quarts to the gallon, 2 gallons to the peck?
<tonyyarusso> And don't even get me started on gills and drachms.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso, rww: puny hoomans can't understand more than three orders of magnitude at a given time anyway.  So prefixes don't do you any good, and you've gotta carry around an oddball mantissa anyway
<Flannel> having lots of units means you can round down to a whole number easily, and also makes mental math easier as well.
<rww> ikonia: /lastlog 202.88.230.178 o.O
<ikonia> a school
<ikonia> this happened a few days ago
<ikonia> rww: the ip is from an isp
<ikonia> it seems very odd that they would all connect from one isp and start asking ubuntu questions at one
<tonyyarusso> Today in "obvious statements"...
 * tonyyarusso wonders if IdleOne is still up
<rww> no, he's idle
<ikonia> trying to talk to some of them in pm now to find out whats going on
<Flannel> That looks to be a virus-type-spam
<ikonia> maybe
<rww> likely, given that it's loljava.
<Flannel> rww: Well, view source and look at the parameters
<Flannel> it apparently downloads a few vbs files in Windows, and an exe file in Linux (lol?)
<rww> oh, it's that one. yes, virus.
<ikonia> those school guys are not responding to any pm's
<rww> reddit got hit with it the other day
<rww> ikonia: alrighty. I'll throw +z up again and make sure they're still not saying anything in-channel
<ikonia> talking to one now
<rww> ikonia: sarin just said something, if you're looking for an active one.
<ikonia> I'm talking to chip, it's not filling me with confidence
<ikonia> he says he's using their network but he's not from there, but I find that hard to believe when he has the same ident and ip as most of the others
<ikonia> ughh, it appears there is some Indian FOSS camp going on there,
<ikonia> alarming
<ikonia> alarming in the quality of the questions and sheer volume
<rww> fyi, zulgaban is banforwarded here from #ubuntu because it was running an XDCC fileshare thing. I figured the usual approach of poking the user until they turn it off was overridden by the fact that I really don't want people getting a response to !list because then they'll keep trying it >.>
<rww> ikonia: it's also alarming to me how many of them are apparently running as root >.<
<rww> hoho, fileshare guy has /another/ script that detected my PM as spam and blocked it. oh well.
<ikonia> yes
<Flannel> That was red and ominious.  rww, are you going to explode now?
<rww> I am the bomb.
<Tm_T> bombastic
<Tm_T> or should I say, bombastiK
<rww> jussi: while I'm giving you work, ubottu just asked me to review ban #27333, which appears to be removed o.O
<jussi> rww: dont stress, just bot isnt quite in sync then
<jussi> heppens occaisionally
<knome> heppens?!
<rww> alrighty. just checking there wasn't something wrong :)
<rww> zulgaban: hi
<topyli> zulgaban: is there something we can help you with? if not, please don't idle here
<zulgaban> please unban me from ubuntu
<zulgaban> i have turn off my talking script
<rww> zulgaban: alright, one sec
<zulgaban> thank you
<rww> That was easier than expected.
<lhavelund> hoi.
<lhavelund> rww: Everything went better than expected.
<lhavelund> I do enjoy those cases.
<lastnode> hi, just poppinginto ask if jrib has been around lately? i keep missing him due to timezones :(
<jussi> lastnode: havent see him, can I help you with something?
<lastnode> jussi: could you just say i dropped by and to respond to my /query if/whenhe can?
<knome> lastnode, last time he said anything here was the 16th
<lastnode> oh right
<Pici> lastnode: Is this an issue that another operator could help with?
<lastnode> thanksgiving etc. i guess right
<lastnode> no Pici
<lastnode> im just looking for jrib and this is the channel he hangs in with the least traffic
<lastnode> :)
<lastnode> cool, ill check back later
<Pici> lastnode: Your best bet is to send him a memo then.
<jussi> lastnode: memo serv is useful here ;)
<lastnode> thanks!
<lastnode> oh that's right i forgot hyperion has that
<lastnode> thanks
<Pici> jpds: You keep suggesting useful things and I keep installing them :|
<jpds> Pici: I'm good.
<jpds> Pici: My personally favourite, however, is sysstat. :)
<jpds> personal*
<Pici> ugh
<IdleOne> what?
<Pici> IdleOne: just someone getting a cloak who shouldn't.
<IdleOne> oh
<Pici> ikonia: around?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> just
<Pici> ikonia: blockcold = jungli, correct?
<ikonia> correct
<Pici> Okay.
<Pici> ikonia: Just making sure, seeing as he was just granted a cloak, I thought I'd update our ban list.
<ikonia> Pici: staff are well aware of him and his nicks, so if they choose to cloak him I have faith they have thought it through
<ikonia> Pici: he also has a bzshell account too
<ikonia> got one a couple of days ago
<IdleOne> bshellz
<IdleOne> but yeah
<ikonia> yup
<Pici> That too
<Pici> ugh. 'chicks'
<Pici> Or rather, people who say that.
<Pici> I think I'll go distract myself with a meeting.  I can't handle -offtopic right now.
<IdleOne> I think you need to remove Agent007.
<Pici> But seriously, I do have a meeting in... 3 minutes.
<jussi> Im headed in there...
<Pici> jussi: Thank you.
<Pici> Now I need to depart.
<IdleOne> man he is lucky I can't op in there
<jussi> I just made the bot ignore them for a while
<jussi> :)
<IdleOne> it isn't just the botabuse, it's his general trolliness
<IdleOne> he seems to make comments to incite
<ikonia> he won't again
<Pici> Do I even want to read the backsroll there?
<IdleOne> probably not
<Pici> Good good.
<Gulfstream> so... Why was I banned form #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> Gulfstream: you where walking a fine line for a long time, messing around with the bot, you claimed you had a reason to do so, then said you where too angry to remember, I've removed you and forwaded you here
<Gulfstream> I guess I didn't have much of a reason to mess with the bot
<ikonia> you can either justify your behaviour, in which case you'll be let back in, or stop messing around and trying to make a situation
<ikonia> Gulfstream: right - so why did you come up with rubbish about sensitve information and say you had a reason
<ikonia> all you need to do is say "sure, no problem, I'll stop messing with the bot" then stop it
<ikonia> rather than carry on trying to push people
<Gulfstream> not sure why... but I wont mess with the bot
<ikonia> ok - and I also want you to stop messing with people, trying to create a situation
<Gulfstream> okay
<Gulfstream> can you tell me the purpose of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> right, so I'll remove the ban, but be warned, any more of your previous behaviour and you'll be removed again
<ikonia> the purpose of ubuntu-offtopic is to have friendly offtopic chat with others
<ikonia> not directly related to the support of Ubuntu
<ikonia> Gulfstream: I've removed the ban, but please keep in mind what I've said, interact with people, don't try to cause a problem or push people
<Gulfstream> okay
<ikonia> Gulfstream: if you're asked something in future, such as "why are you messing with the bot" answer truthfully rather than coming up with nonsense stories that get you banned
<Gulfstream> okay
<ikonia> Gulfstream: in that case you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gulfstream> so... why is there commands for the bot such as !girls and !boys?
<ikonia> Gulfstream: to be used when appropriate
<Gulfstream> and when is it appropriate?
<ikonia> use your common sense and judgment
<ikonia> if you don't know - best not to use it
<Gulfstream> okay
<IdleOne> Gulfstream: the goal of ubuntu-offtopic is to provide a safe and friendly place for people to talk without having to deal with people being "annoying"
<IdleOne> just be nice and you won't have to come back here :)
<Gulfstream> okay
<Pici> We'll see how that goes.
<bilalakhtar> Can someone add me to ubottu so that I could @login?
<bilalakhtar> tsimpson: ^
<jussi> bilalakhtar: did someone not do it already?
<bilalakhtar> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bilalakhtar> oh!
<jussi> ;)
<bilalakhtar> When did this happen? I tried today morning, didn't work
<bilalakhtar> jussi: ^
<jussi> no idea :D
 * tsimpson just did it
<bilalakhtar> tsimpson: oh thanks :)
<tsimpson> btw, anyone of the ircc should be able to do that
<Pici> tsimpson: Is there any way that you can confirm that the #u-w folks are setup properly? Or should I ask one of them to test.
<jussi> I went to do it and tsimpson beat me
<Tm_T> jussi: harsh, beating you when you tried to be helpful
<ikonia> Pici: has it been decided now for #ubuntu-women ?
<bilalakhtar> jussi: oh!
<Pici> ikonia: it?
<ikonia> Pici: #ubuntu-women using BT
<Pici> ikonia: Yes, that was decided a bit ago.
<ikonia> I missed that one
<tsimpson> Pici: looks like they are all set (not that I've done an extensive test)
<Pici> tsimpson: okay, thanks :)
<jussi> Ubottu.com will get a restart tomorrow about this time, so we will lose bots for a short time.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> a stupid one at that...
<rww> Meh. I did ask Agent00* a few times yesterday to quit with the "chick" and "girl" silliness. If they start up again, I think they've had enough warnings.
<jussi> rww: its a grreat idea to use @mark when you have spoken to someone like that, it lets us know they have been spoken to so we dont give them the same leeway as they should now know.
<rww> ah, I forgot about that. Thanks :)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-30
<histo> Question, Would it be wrong to send people a donation link after helping them?
<Pici> histo: A link to donate to Ubuntu?
<histo> TO me
<histo> I didn't read anything against it in CoC
<histo> Just wanted to check here first though
<Pici> histo: I'm not sure its covered by the CoC, but its not something that we would want in our channels.
<histo> Pici: I'm assuming you mean wouldn't want
<Pici> histo: er, yes.
<Pici> I keep doing that.
<histo> Pici: Okay I won't then.
<Pici> histo: Thank you.
<knome> Pici, no, you were right
<histo> ?
<Pici> knome: oh, right. I was right.
<knome> about the english ;)
<Pici> histo: let me rephrase so its clear: Please don't do that in our channels ;)
<histo> No problem
<Pici> Is Rad- trolling?
<tonyyarusso> Doubt it - trolls make a point eventually.
<Pici> I guess I'm too cynical today.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth changed nicks!  Must be a troll.
<maco> !gpgerror
<maco> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<rww> iirc, it's "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key>"
<maco> im pulling it out of my bash aliases
<maco> ubottu: no, !gpgerr is <reply>  Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, maco said: ubottu: no, !gpgerr is <reply>  Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<maco> ok now just need someone who can actually make that happen....
<rww> for bonus points, check on manpages.ubuntu.com to make sure current versions all support it (I would, but I'm waist-deep in stuff right now)
<nhandler> ubottu: !no gpgerr is <reply> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<maco> oh. mm apparently not in dapper or hardy....
<nhandler> maco: I don't have time to look right now, but we should probably mention add-apt-repository somewhere
<IdleOne> adv
<IdleOne>            Pass advanced options to gpg. With adv --recv-key you can download
<IdleOne>            the public key. is supported in 10.10
<rww> It's mentioned in !partner for that specific case. Could do with a general factoid.
<nhandler> I'm sort of here, poke me with factoid change requests if you want
<Flannel> meh.  Answering the same question over and over is getting on my nerves.
<rww> Flannel: I'm getting an error message about extras.ubuntu.com being unsigned...
<maco> can we just make !extras be "do this:  <command here with the damn key id already included>"
<rww> can we just thwap people until the problem gets fixed?
<maco> can we say damn?
<rww> no idea, but I do!
<IdleOne> damn, maco said damn
<maco> now where's the damn dam tour?
<Flannel> Software Sources is achievable through Synaptic, Software Center, and Update manager in 10.10, right?
<IdleOne> I think we might not want to push it with the damns
<IdleOne> Flannel: yes, in update manager he has to click on Settings (bottom left of the window)
<Flannel> IdleOne: but it is all three, right?
<rww> probably named differently in each one, of course
<IdleOne> yes
<rww> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> (I've never used Software Center)
<IdleOne> I don't use SC either but it's there in Settings or some such, lets look
<maco> software sources is in KPackageKit too, if anyone cares
<IdleOne> in Software Center you click Edit and then select Edit Sources.
<rww> Edit -> Software Sources in SC
<IdleOne> ^^
<IdleOne> that
<IdleOne> there is so many ways to get lost, Ubuntu makes it easy
<IdleOne> :P
<rww> Settings -> Repositories in Synaptic. So yes, named differently in each.
<IdleOne> or
<IdleOne> !softsource
<IdleOne> !softsources
<ubottu> Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Flannel> Don't tell me, go help the guy in #u
<IdleOne> in maverick they hid it for some reason
<IdleOne> So with that re-enabled you have 4 ways of getting to the sources
<IdleOne> still people can't find them
<IdleOne> I am 0 for a few today
<rww> IdleOne: thanks, was about to set that ban myself.
<IdleOne> I have had it with him.
<IdleOne> way to many warnings
<rww> I told him last warning the last time around, so... yes.
<IdleOne> being a troll in -ot is one thing but in #ubuntu after he has been warned more then enough times.
<IdleOne> he will ban evade so keep an eye open
 * IdleOne has a feeling
<Agent007> I'm sueing ubuntu
<Agent007> for admin abuse
<Flannel> Agent007: Hi.
<Agent007> stfu
<maco> !appeals
<Agent007> someone body assist me
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Flannel> Agent007: If you'd like to appeal, yeah, what she said.
<IdleOne> Flannel: I will leave this to you.
<Agent007> i don't wish to talk to any of the admin who abused me in both ubuntu and offtopic
<Agent007> I'll take it up with your boss
<Flannel> Agent007: Alright, we can accomidate that.
<Agent007> let me ignore you
<Agent007> and idleone
<Flannel> Agent007: Who would you feel comfortable speaking with?
<Agent007> since i dont respect you
<rww> Agent007: I'd recommend having a read of the link ubottu just gave. It goes through our appeals policy, which does include a step for speaking to the council that overlooks Ubuntu's IRC presence.
<Agent007> I'm contacting my state attorney
<Agent007> i'm going to file a lawsuit
<Agent007> I'm rich, i'll spend money
<rww> Agent007: Alrighty. I'd recommend you part the channel and consult a lawyer then, who will likely tell you to stop talking to us :)
<tonyyarusso> Feel free, but you don't really need to tell us that a bunch of times.  Have a nice evening!
<Agent007> goodbye ubuntu, I'm uninstalling
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops Agent007 combative attitude and legal threats in response to bans
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> rww: If you do it in-channel (and want it to log that particular channel) you need not specify a channel
<rww> Nice thing about being a newbie op, I fill my learn-something-new-every-day quota easily ;)
<Flannel> rww: Don't pet a burning dog
<Agent001> hahha
<jussi> Agent001: is there something we can help you with?
<Agent001> Nah
<rww> Heh. I wasn't aware there were people on ChanServ's autoban list in #ubuntu.
<Agent001> heh
<Agent001> good story bro
<jussi> Agent001: if theres is nothing you need, then please take note of /topic :)
<Agent001> thanks for your time
<jussi> @mark agent001 abusive in PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Agent001> lmao
<jussi> Agent001: Unless you are here to raise an issue, please depart.
<Agent001> You got a problem?
<jussi> Agent001: the topic asks you not to idle here.
<topyli> Agent001: a piece of friendly advice: it's a very bad idea to abuse this channel, as it's a rather important instrument for resolving any issues you have
<topyli> gah
<jussi> topyli: I hadnt remove him yet
 * topyli gets moar coffee
<IdleOne> he sent me a PM before joining here
<jussi> He said some pretty nasty stuff in pm
 * rww scribbles ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding in notebook
<IdleOne> questioned my sexual preference and apparently Mark and I are a couple
<rww> which one?
<IdleOne> Mark shuttleworth
<maco> i can think of a lady who will be rather unhappy to learn that!
<topyli> sweet, he just keeps giving, i'm also getting my share
<maco> rww: see pm
<IdleOne> should we compile the PM's topyli ?
<IdleOne> for future IRCC reference
<jussi> nah, no need for that
<jussi> I have enough in one pm to suffice. :P
 * topyli feels left out with his single line of abuse
<IdleOne> jussi: ok.
<rww> topyli: I didn't get any, but maco PMed me instead, so I guess it evens out ;P
<maco> haha
<topyli> hehe
<jussi> still going here
<maco> how long will he keep going if you dont respond?
<topyli> jussi: ah, it's just a multitasking problem then i guess
<jussi> heh
<IdleOne> I don't respond to PM's like that, just gives them something to log and try and use later on
<jussi> Someone remind me to remove that ban in an hour or so - or just do it about then
<jussi> rww: ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding is an awesome forwarding channel - staff taught me that one
 * IdleOne remembers to forget to remind jussi about, wait, what was I trying to remember?
<jussi> lol
<Agent001> Hi
<rww> hello
<Agent001> unban me
<Agent001> I need help
<Agent001> I've already called up my psychiatrist and she told me to pick up mental pills tomorrow
<rww> Come back tomorrow when your medication's sorted out and have a talk with one of the operators that dealt with you originally. I don't feel comfortable removing their ban after your behavior tonight.
<Agent001> lol
<Agent001> I'm going to have a mental breakdown, I best sign off before I unleash the demons onto you
<maco> wtf @ switchgirl & love_robot in -ot
<maco> (20min ago)
<rww> deja vu much?
<ikonia> rww: what time zone are you in ?
<popey> @btlogin
<maco> ikonia: pacific usa
<maco> utc-8
 * melissa recovers from the second corrupt vm this week.
<melissa> and fails at nickserv...
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (joonassjoman pointless swearing at the bot)
 * Jordan_U needs to get faster on the draw
<Tm_T> bilalakhtar: /kb, not !kb (;
<bilalakhtar> Tm_T: I know
<bilalakhtar> mistake on my part
<bilalakhtar> maco raced ahead
<maco> topyli: what is going on?
<topyli> maco: hm? not much, i'm working :)
<maco> topyli: i meant in -ot
<topyli> hard to say, looks like norwegian again
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dev^null appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dev^null appears to be abusive - 4)
<ikonia> he's not being
<Pici> ljl is looking at it.
<IdleOne> the abuse detector is less then perfect sometimes
<IdleOne> which I believe is why the machines will never completely exterminate us.
<IdleOne> just saying :)
<Pici> It may be failing due to a regex problem, this has happened before with other issues.
<IdleOne> All things considered, floodbots do a pretty good job
<Pici> "...My navigating through type and tab keys is like watching a drunk man cross an icy street"
<Gary> and as I said to the man, i'll only pay a max of £50
<IdleOne> um, ok
<popey> do we really still tell people to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<charlie-tca> I have seen it a few times. And they are amazed when it fails, too.
<popey> It's almost universally pointless these days
<Pici> I never suggest it anymore myself.
<Myrtti> ohai
<Pici> Hi there!
<Myrtti> I was just on #meego minding my own business when I saw an ident that reminded me of something
<Pici> ltns
<ikonia> hey Myrtti hi there
<Myrtti> and I'm happy I googled it before saying anything on the channel
<Myrtti> so, um. yeah. has anyone heard of ASUS-tek/hynix/anand/kavita lately? I think he was there just a few moments ago
<ikonia> saw him a few days ago
<Pici> ugh.
<Myrtti> ikonia: was he any saner than a year ago?
<Myrtti> or two years ago?
<IdleOne> sanity usually fades with time.
<IdleOne> but i don't think I know who you are talking about
<Myrtti> his ip is still in India *phew*
<Myrtti> IdleOne: a person who befriended me on Facebook (though I gave him only limited view), then told me he'll meet me once he comes to Finland, and then wanted to add me as a contact in Skype, and was offended when I said no
<ikonia> Myrtti: silent an quit
<Myrtti> all this based on acquaintance at -ot
<Myrtti> ikonia: thought that might be the case
<IdleOne> Myrtti: stalker type of creepiness. I understand.
<Myrtti> well I hope he's matured a bit since the last contact I've had with him, I'd rather not part one of the few remaining channels I've got left
<Pici> Myrtti: So are you just stopping by, or ?
<Myrtti> don't know yet
<Myrtti> IRC is such a nice procrastination from cleaning the apartment
 * Gary waves at Myrtti o/
<Mamarok> oh hay, Myrtti! Long time no see
<Mamarok> nice to see you :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, Myrtti
 * jussi looks up at the moon... yup, just like I thought... blue... :D
<jussi> hai Myrtti
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dev^null appears to be abusive - 4)
<Pici> ignore that
<Pici> Does anyone here know about this: 13:35:47 <dajhorn> Veilinye: Maverick has a bad X11 stack;  it was accidentally shipped with a beta/debug nvidia driver.  If you install the x-swat update PPA, then performance may improve.
<Myrtti> nvidia drivers on maverick *ARE* crap
<Myrtti> don't know more than that ;-)
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT_akdHz_jc <-- from last week
<charlie-tca> Pici, nvidia with hardware drivers works good here
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Dev^null appears to be abusive - 4)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Dev^null)
<Gulfstream> just wanna let you all know: I am sorry for being stupid in #ubuntu-offtopic yesterday
<Pici> haw
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti with <3
<elky> a Myrtti?!
<elky> Pici, my kfloodbot is going to drop in a bit, i have to finish recovering the vm
<mneptok> Myrtti: good to see you! i tried to add you on LinkedIn, and have sat on various park benches waiting for you. do you use GTalk?
<knome> lol
<knome> i have also waited for Myrtti all my life.
<tonyyarusso> I had my stalking route all set up nicely, and then she up and switched countries.  Must have caught on.
<knome> ;]
<Agent001> Hi
<ikonia> hello
<Agent001> I need to remedy my situation with the current operators about last night regarding my rude behavior
<ikonia> ok, happy to listen
<Agent001> I feel compel that I get this issue fixed because I am wrong for the comments I made targeted specific operators. And for that I'm sorry as I have issues with anger sometimes.
<ikonia> who was this you where doing it with, and what channel?
<Agent001> I honestly do not remember
<ikonia> you don't know what channel this was in ?
<Agent001> I may have offended more than one person, so the operator took immediate action
<ikonia> what channel ?
<Agent001> Ubuntu offtopic
<Agent001> and Ubuntu
<ikonia> well, I don't see you being banned in those channels, so it can't have been that bad and I'm sure people welcome your apology
<Agent001> I am banned
<rww_> Agent001 is banned from #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntu-meeting.
<ikonia> I don't see a ban, and you where in #ubuntu-offtopic earlier as agent007
<rww_> You may want to check under Agent007, if you're bantrackering.
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> rww_: over to you
<ikonia> I don't know what happened so I'll tag you in
<rww_> alrighty
<rww_> Agent001: If I remove your #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic bans, will you stop being offtopic in #ubuntu, problematic in #ubuntu-offtopic, disrespectful to people in PM, and generally abide by our guidelines?
<rww_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww_> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Agent001> I will commit to being a better person and follow irc guidelines
<rww_> Agent001: If you break the IRC guidelines again and get banned, we'll be a lot less lenient. Okay?
<Agent001> Understood
<rww_> Alright. One second while I remove them.
<Agent001> Thanks
<rww> ... let's try that again with the IRC client I know how to use.
<knome> overrated
<knome> ;)
<rww> Agent001: Try joining #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu, please
<Agent001> Thanks
<Agent001> it worked
<rww> Alrighty. I don't have operator access in #ubuntu-meeting. Anyone around who does?
<ikonia> lets leave that for now
<rww> k
<ikonia> see how the others go
<Pici> ikonia: What needs to be done in -meeting?
<IdleOne> unban Agent007 if you want to
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-01
<nhandler> He was only quieted there, I removed it
<ubottu> iflema called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jordan_U> I'm busy with other things so please don't think that I am watching #ubuntu right now.
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !brasil is !brazil
<tonyyarusso> !brasil is <alias> brazil
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<MrUnagi> floodbot says i am on an open proxy...but im not
<tonyyarusso> Calling anyone who knows how the silly floodbots work...
<elky> how do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> elky: I think they have some kind of automated test for whether a hostname is running an open proxy, and banning if it does.
<elky> ok, ljl is who you ask
<tonyyarusso> well, yeah, but...WHOWAS - unhelpful.
<IdleOne> rww ^^
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: So you're banned from #ubuntu, is that it?
<MrUnagi> yup
<IdleOne> rww might know, he's been studying up on the floodbots
<IdleOne> really need to take that class myself
<tonyyarusso> Oh, I think I know why.
<IdleOne> MrUnagi: try joining now, you should be exempt now
<MrUnagi> thank you
<MrUnagi> er i was kicked lol
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> sorry
<tonyyarusso> MrUnagi: I think it's interpreting your D-Link DIR-615's administrative page as a proxy server, since it's in addition to your local Apache.
<tonyyarusso> Or something like that.
<MrUnagi> oh really?
<MrUnagi> strange
<tonyyarusso> That's my totally uneducated hypothesis.  I'll run it by rww and LjL later.
<MrUnagi> ill test it
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, IdleOne appears to be at least attempting to set up an exemption for you...
<IdleOne> yeah but it didn't work
<IdleOne> not sure how to remove him from the proxy list now
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Define "didn't work"?  ;)
<IdleOne> it rebanned
<tonyyarusso> ah, hrm
<tonyyarusso> bad floodbot
<tonyyarusso> Obviously they need some code to make them not ban someone with an exemption...
<tonyyarusso> Heck, shouldn't an exemption override a ban anyway?
<tonyyarusso> Oh, right - it'll still kick though.
<IdleOne> ok he should be good when he rejoins
<tonyyarusso> what'd you change?
<IdleOne> but we need to let ljl know about it
<IdleOne> join ops-monitor
<tonyyarusso> Because I don't have enough channels already - you people :P
<IdleOne> well you want to learn to work the bots or not :P
<tonyyarusso> lol, must be invited
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> sent
<tonyyarusso> I have access actually - I just need to invite myself through chanserv before trying to join.
<bazhang> the ucenik/psyflux spammers are back
<maco> isnt there a ban on ucenik* ?
<bazhang> a different IP
<maco> well i guess not if they're in there, but...
<bazhang> there are three taken out with the +q I just issued
<maco> can i set one on ucenik*!*@* ?
<bazhang> well he's on psyflux as well
<bazhang> no response via PM
<bilalakhtar> BTW, any idea of what is going on, on ##lessthanthree?
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: Mostly 1s, 2s, and 2.5s
<bilalakhtar> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: Certainly no 4s or 5s!
<bilalakhtar> Flannel: I really want to know!
<bilalakhtar> no joking time ...
<Flannel> bilalakhtar: I haven't heard anything recently, so I'm certainly not in the know on it.
<jussi> bilalakhtar: why do you ask?
<bilalakhtar> jussi: curiosity
<jussi> bilalakhtar: its wsome channel that is apparently full of trolls, although I base that on hearsay. not something to worry about atm, unless they start bothering us.
<jussi> Staff were notified and can deal with it.
<nerdshark> hi guys
<nerdshark> so, bilalakhtar and nisshh, users with ubuntu member vhosts, came into ##lessthanthree. nisshh was kind of friendly, but bilalakhtar waved his epeen around about having freenode sysops under his fingers and being "aware" that all users in the channel were going to be klined
<nerdshark> very classy
<bilalakhtar> It was my mistake, I went to investigate there
<bilalakhtar> sorry for that, I didn't know what happens very well until after I left
<nerdshark> smooth
<nerdshark> very smooth
<nerdshark> are you even an op?
<nerdshark> well i guess you are, since you're in here
<bilalakhtar> The matter is over now
<nerdshark> yes it is
<nerdshark> i brought it to the attention of freenode sysops
<bilalakhtar> nerdshark: You know the idling rule then, read the topic
<nerdshark> i'm not idling
<nerdshark> i am discussing this topic
<nerdshark> just thought you'd like to know that freenode is aware of your guys' actions after we had already solved our problem
<nerdshark> that is all
<jussi> nerdshark: thanks for the info, Ill follow up on this.
<nerdshark> jussi: i have a log if you would like to see it
<jussi> nerdshark: you can pass me stuff in PM.
<nerdshark> sure
<bilalakhtar> now I promise to be extra-careful on this network
<bilalakhtar> I never knew what that channel was about in the first place
<nerdshark> best thing to do is just ask
<nerdshark> anyway my business here is finished i think
<bilalakhtar> dholbach: will do, thanks!
<bilalakhtar> oops, wrong channel
<bazhang> yikes
<jussi> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> jussi, just saw the paste of the 'incident'
<jussi> bazhang: never mind about it, its being sorted.
<bazhang> aye aye
<Argorok> I don't know if im using proxy, if i am, its transparent to me, and its the company proxy
<Argorok> why cant i access #ubuntu?
<ikonia> Argorok: are you being told you're banned ?
<ikonia> or are you being forwarded to another channel ?
<Argorok> banned
<ikonia> let me have a look
<Argorok> ty
<ikonia> Argorok: ok, I see the problem, give me a minute
<ikonia> Argorok: you should be able to join now
<Argorok> thank you :]
<Argorok> let me try
<Argorok> again :P
<ikonia> no problem
<jussi> Now fixed :)
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what is ?
<Argorok> but still banned
<ikonia> are you ?
<ikonia> ahh you've been re-banned
<ts2> Argorok: try now
<Argorok> ty
<ikonia> thank you ts2 jussi
<ikonia> pzr11hdik56: hi there
<pzr11hdik56> hi
<ikonia> pzr11hdik56: how can we help today
<pzr11hdik56> yesterday i installed UBUNTU. today I installed X-Chat and I can join all channels except #ubuntu
<ikonia> pzr11hdik56: what happens when you try to join #ubuntu
<pzr11hdik56> you are banned from #ubuntu .
<pzr11hdik56> Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<ikonia> I can't see reference for you
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> pzr11hdik56: I can't see a reason for you to be banned
<pzr11hdik56> ikonia: sould I register a new nickname?
<ikonia> no
<ts2> looks like a ban in the ident
<ikonia> ts2: nice one
<ikonia> I need to pop out for an hour, apologies for having to leave
<pzr11hdik56> ok
<pzr11hdik56> If I login in UBUNTU from a different account/user and try to join #UBUNTU, ....??
<bilalakhtar> pzr11hdik56: we are looking into the ban, please wait
<bilalakhtar> ts2: Are you searching for one?
<ts2> I'm trying to get the BT to work
<ts2> fwiw, it's ban id 28224
<pzr11hdik56> so.....
<bilalakhtar> oh!
<ts2> pzr11hdik56: try now
<pzr11hdik56> THANKS A LOT!!
<ts2> you're welcome, but please don't SHOUT ;)
<ts2> pzr11hdik56: if there's nothing else we can help you with, can you /part please
<pzr11hdik56> bye bye
<jayne> some bot doesn't ask about #ubuntu bans anymore?
<jayne> oh, there it goes
<jayne> or not... it's asking about a different ban
<jussi> jayne: it should...
<jayne> it hasn't asked me about rendy
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson: Is there a reason why ubottu just reminded me about 10 or so bans that were all recorded to have been set on Oct 16th? And at least the first few I checked aren't even active anymore.
<jussi> Pici: I suspect its to do with the fact I reset the server this morning
<Pici> :|
<jussi> (server had security/kernel updates)
<LjL> please -b *!*@117.196.143.99$#ubuntu-proxy-users
<jussi> LjL: in #ubuntu ?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> thanks
<jussi> done
<jussi> :)
<bilalakhtar> Pici: You're still opped
<Pici> I know.
<rww> tonyyarusso, IdleOne: There's an "unblock" command in -ops-monitor for this situation. I haven't used it before, though. I believe there's an ubuntu-irc email about it ;P
<bilalakhtar> rww: I cannot enter channel #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<rww> tonyyarusso, IdleOne: oh, nvm, it seems you figured this out in there ;P
<LjL> bilalakhtar: you can now
<rww> thanks. I'm busy juggling scrollback :)
<bilalakhtar> thanks LjL, will I need to be invited every time I come on IRC?
<LjL> no, i've set a +I line for you
<bilalakhtar> thanks then
<LjL> you do need to be voiced, or request automatic voicing from the irc council
<bilalakhtar> Pici: Can I please get automatic voicing in #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<bilalakhtar> It all began with that typo, and I then had to get everything done manually
<rww> there are benefits to having a three-letter nick ;P
<bilalakhtar> hmm, yup
<LjL> even when it's unpronounceable ;(
<bilalakhtar> Someone has registered nickname bilal and that's what I would like. bilal logs in once a month and hence I cannot get it dropped. I tried other nicks, but people didn't recognise me, and other troubles, when I decided to give up
<bilalakhtar> This one's far too popular, even sabdfl knows me with this nick
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: contribute is <reply> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate See also http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/
<Pici> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Pici> Harvest is more for developers
<IdleOne> they have bitesize for beginners
<IdleOne> but if you feel better to leave it out
<_|> sorry guys, some guynamed michaelh ban-forwarded me here
<Pici> ...
<Pici> Taken care of.
<Pici> I think.
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (blondecm24)
<Myrtti> that was interesting
<Jordan_U> Should I set a ban on *dyn.user.ono.com ?
<LjL> Jordan_U: set a ban on *!*ircap@*dyn.user.ono.com
<LjL> the whole of dyn.user.ono.com seems too much
<LjL> also - i'm not really sure, but i think the ban on *!*@cpe-184-56-18-101.neo.res.rr.com was a bug from the floodbot's part
<Jordan_U> LjL: I know I should have studied up on this by now, but could you tell me how to set such a ban?
<LjL> Jordan_U: /mode #ubuntu +b *!*ircap@*dyn.user.ono.com
<Jordan_U> LjL: Thanks.
<LjL> Jordan_U: also you really might want to remove the ban i mentioned above, as i've no idea why the floodbot did that
<Jordan_U> LjL: Floodbot has been kicking people that it shouldn't be recently.
<LjL> Jordan_U: right but i think that was usually because of the proxy thing?
<Jordan_U> LjL: I honestly don't know. I picked a terrible time to start being an operator because I don't have much free time now to learn and keep up on things.
<bazhang> jussi, hi
<LjL> Jordan_U: well it's not a big deal. if you ever want to ask me something be my guest, i'm bored all day
<cdbs> now, this was wierd
<cdbs> somehow I got ghosted by myself
<LjL> netsplit crazies going on
<bazhang> LjL, glad to see you back in here
<LjL> teaches people to ban me :>
<bazhang> LjL, I noticed the floodbots have something like "suspected of bad/suspicious behaviour"; what's that about
<LjL> COUGH
 * LjL drags bazhang into -monitor
<LjL> bazhang: i'll explain here since that specific part is harmless enough :) it isn't really something to be much concerned about and i might remove it entirely, but it's because the bot looks up IPs at http://projecthoneypot.org/ and "spammer" means they spammed sites, while i don't entirely remember what "supicious" is
<LjL> at any rate, it has too many false positives to be anything but a very rough indication that someone might possibly be malicious
<bazhang> LjL, okay, thanks for the explanation
<mneptok> i had pancakes last night!
 * mneptok bounces and drools in the corner
<rww> niko niko niko niko niko niko niko niko
<jpds> rww: KEEP CALM.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-02
<elky> KB1JWQ, kindly kline your co-staffer kthx :P
<KB1JWQ> elky: They're building a new boardwalk by his house, unfortunately.
<KB1JWQ> -!- niko [~niko@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.niko] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by pier
<elky> lol
 * rww groans
<elky> rww, you take the head, i'll get the legs.
 * elky and rww throw KB1JWQ in to the Bad Jokes pile.
<elky> who is totem?
 * rww tries to remember the person who named themself after random applications
<elky> 4chan invented words now?
<elky> rww, asus guy? that was after hardware
<IdleOne> that is the caliber of users they have
<IdleOne> they invent words
<elky> they did not invent the word "fag".
<IdleOne> elky: I forgot to </sarcasm>
<elky> or invent the usage of adding it to another word to make it a pejorative.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, charlie-tca said: !no, final is If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<charlie-tca> Did I get it right? Need to change maverick to natty in !final
<rww> it should be !no, final is <reply> If..., but apart from that it looks fine :)
<nhandler> charlie-tca: I think it would still be best to have it as the latest stable release (which is a variable). People can still upgrade to maverick (but natty final isn't out yet)
<charlie-tca> but maverick doesn't have alpha/beta/rc anymore. Natty alpha1 is out tomorrow, thus the questions of whether or not it has to be reinstalled
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: if the user has to ask about how to upgrade to Alpha 1, maybe they shouldn't be running it
<rww> . !final's generally used in #ubuntu to answer "I've been running pre-release versions of $newlyreleasedversion, do I need to reinstall?
<rww> though i guess it works for alphas/betas/etc. too, except for the factoid's name
<IdleOne> I am a firm believer that if you are not prepared to have a system that does not boot and if you don't keep a stable release cd on your desk. You should not be running +1
<charlie-tca> that too, IdleOne
<charlie-tca> This is why I only suggest factoid changes. I am happy with whatever it says in the end
<jussi> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jussi> Hrm, is that really supposed to be $curStable ?
<jussi> !forget ff35
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jussi> !forget firefox-3.5
<rww> jussi: in !final? yes, because we use it just after release
<rww> ... and that's why you check you put four exempts on a line before pressing enter *facepalm*
<rww> Did I change anything in #ubuntu other than +f that ChanServ didn't undo?
<cdbs> rww: no
<rww> thanks
<jussi> rww: fail :P  but looks like all is ok now :)
<jussi> cdbs: it'd be nice if you just kept one recognisable nick...
<rww> In case anyone was wondering, if you put too /few/ on a line, it just shows you the list of current exempts.
<rww> jussi: I like this one better, so hush ;P
<jussi> lol
<cdbs> jussi: this would be my permanent one :)
<rww> \o/
<jussi> as long as he stays with it I dont care :D
<cdbs> I know switching nicks is a tough job
<cdbs> but I also knew the downside of nick bilalakhtar
<cdbs> Almost everyone typo-ed it
<cdbs> Some typed it bilalakthar, some bilalahktar
<cdbs> Only those who used tab completion typed it correctly
<rww> you had the distinction of being in the short list of people I refer to as their first few letters, followed by <tab>
<jussi> rww: like cz<tab> ? :D
<rww> exactly :D
<jussi> (there were people actually calling her that at UDS brussels :P )
<rww> Anyways, I think I fixed the floodbots banning MrUnagi. For future reference of everyone, the 'unblock' command in -ops-monitor takes a hostname as an argument (e.g. fnord-123-456-789-101-dialup.aol.com) instead of something like *!*@somehostname
<rww> also, if y'all want -proxy-user banforwards removing after N days, let me know and I'll deal with them when I get bored and clean up exempts ;P
<cdbs> When I remotely attended UDS sessions and put a point ot the room, ted was like: Okay, I don't have any idea how to pronounce your nick (laughs from the audience) its B I L.. Okay, so ............"
<cdbs> jussi: and you are talking about czajkowski?
<jussi> yes
 * jussi didnt think we were using proxy-users anymore 
<rww> cztab is pronouncible, too. It has the slight disadvantage that I don't think she likes it >.>
<jussi> I just say Laura :P
<rww> jussi: people on open proxies get banforwarded there, presumably for the "there are better ways to be anonymous!" speech
<cdbs> jussi: you attend UDS? see me at the next one :)
<jussi> rww: ahh, thats right, we changed the webchat but not the other stuf
<jussi> cdbs: lets see if I go.
 * jussi has been to the last 3
<cdbs> Even orlando?
<rww> I might go to the next USA one. depends on where it is and whether I'm doing anything Ubuntuy at the time :|
<cdbs> How d'you know it will be in the US?
<jussi> cdbs: they alternate EU and usa
<jussi> cdbs: I was there
<cdbs> Why not outside EU and US?
<jussi> cdbs: the next USA one will be in orlando
<cdbs> lol
<cdbs> the orlando one is over :)
<jussi> no, I mean it
<jussi> they have booked it again
<cdbs> wow!
<rww> that good, huh?
<jussi> anyway, lets head to -offtopic for this discussion
<jussi> rww: it was the ideal venue
<elky> Oh that's awesome.
<jussi> elky: ?
<elky> the orlando thing
<jussi> elky: you didnt know?
<elky> i've been mostly off grid the past week
<jussi> ahh, they told us at UDS
 * elky is in the eastern-most state ;)
<elky> jussi, i didn't hear it, no
<jussi> but it was a good venue :)
<rww> elky: I failed to parse that use of "awesome" for sarcasm or lack of sarcasm >.>
<elky> i knew they were thrilled, and it was a great venue, but i didn't know they'd gone as far as booking
<jussi> yeah, I had to guess a bit there
<elky> anyway, i need to clear the office before someone sets the alarms
<elky> nobody's given me a swipe card o.O
<rww> I find that it's funner to do it after. Time trial!
<jussi> elky: Ive a leftover one from orlando you can have :D
<jussi> its funny, I seem to have a collection of swipe cards from different hotels
<Flannel> jussi: Extras come in handy when you need to use one to turn lights on in your hotel room! (I have no idea if they even do this anymore)
<rww> or clone credit cards
<rww> i mean... yes. lights.
<jussi> Flannel: any creditcard sized card does that
<Flannel> jussi: Right, but old door key are nice, and meaningless if you lose
<jussi> yeah, true
<Flannel> (and by lose, I mean forget in the room)
<Flannel> I don't like putting my room key for *that* room in there, because then I walk outside..... and... am locked out!
<jussi> Flannel: ++
<Flannel> it's safer to keep on my person at all times
<Flannel> pocket... door... pocket
<rww> I got into the habit of keeping them in my wallet. Now that I have an actual door key (that you put in a lock and turn), I still keep it in my wallet.
<Flannel> rww: They have wallets with key rings in them, maybe I'll get you one for christmas.
<melissa> oh stupid xchat
<Myrtti> dwoop
<Myrtti> interesting
<maco> quieted fastocr in #ubuntu for talking about bestiality...sent coc & guidelines factoids...and got a PM attempting to send me a factoid about male anatomy in response... so now he gets a ban
<Myrtti> ikonia: he's been asking questions basically how to make a respin of his own for a good hour now, he seems not to read any responses he gets
<ikonia> soon put a stop to it
<Myrtti> so much for that
<cdbs> Just to make a comment I had to change my nick
<cdbs> jussi: I cannot login to Ubottu with this nick, though its registered to the same account
<ts2> cdbs: I've added *!*@ubuntu/member/bilalakhtar to your user, the bot should recognise you without @login as long as you have your cloak
<cdbs> ts2: oh good
<cdbs> in any case I am not going to let that cloak go
<cdbs> so this is a good idea
<jpds> Hmm, so I used cdbs to package my latest package.
<cdbs> lol
 * Myrtti raises eyebrows at abusado
<jpds> Myrtti: Abused in Spanish.
<Myrtti> jpds: his ident doesn't lower my suspicions
<Myrtti> I may just smack someone soon
<Pici> Myrtti: so soon?
<Pici> How does this look?
<Pici> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Backtrackin)
<Myrtti> hrm
<Pici> meh
<Myrtti> I've ran out of alphabet blocks, crayons and modelling clay
<Myrtti> jijojohn :-<
<Myrtti> bets taken in on will he ask how to join that channel
<blockcold> hello
<LjL> hi
<blockcold> sorry for behavior in ubuntu cahnnle
<blockcold> ikonia: banned me there for trolling
<blockcold> i accept my apology plz unbanned me in ubuntu :)
<LjL> uhm, even if you're unbanned, i don't think you can join ubuntu from bshellz
<blockcold> ok but plz forgotmy trolling there
<blockcold> *forget
<blockcold> i never do trolling agian :)
<Pici> blockcold: We have been through this so many times that I've lost count.
<blockcold> Pici: sorry i don't come there but at least i have apology
<charlie-tca> This probably reflects also:
<charlie-tca> * blockcold (blockcold@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-syztvnybarwkkbjw) has joined #xubuntu
<charlie-tca> <blockcold> bazhang: :P
<charlie-tca> * blockcold (blockcold@gateway/shell/bshellz.net/x-syztvnybarwkkbjw) has left #xubuntu
<Pici> charlie-tca: thank you.
<blockcold> hey
<blockcold> plz i never do troll agian but at least give the pass to ubuntu channles
<blockcold> atleat i can see ppls problem and the remedy by ubuntu experts
<blockcold> give me last chace SIR
<blockcold> *chance
<blockcold> charlie-tca: ok i was there :)
<blockcold> guys plz :)
<Pici> blockcold: You've already been given multiple chances.  And you've messed up every single time.  And this little bit of annoyingness in #xubuntu tells me that you haven't changed.
<blockcold> i don't write any word at there but plz i want to see the questions :)
<Pici> blockcold: You can read our logs then.
<LjL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<blockcold> :( ok but i can come here in ubuntu butnot chat there ?
<Pici> blockcold: 'here' as in #ubuntu-ops ?
<blockcold> love u guys give me one chance
<blockcold> nope ubuntu only and ubuntu-in
<blockcold> plzzz pici
<Pici> blockcold: You've already gotten your chances.
<blockcold> pici pice plz i never write a single word there but i want to see ppls problems :)
<Pici> blockcold: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ There you go.
<blockcold> omg
<blockcold> ok bye :P
<blockcold> but i am not going i come here with another identity
<blockcold> ;)
<LjL> ban evading is against freenode policy
<LjL> i recommend you do not do that
<blockcold> heheheh change ip then no body know me
<blockcold> kekekez
 * LjL shrugs
<blockcold> should i leave ?
<popey> chances of getting unbanned diminishing towards zero now.
<LjL> yes if you have nothing else to ask please leave here
<blockcold> Pici: plz unbanned me
<blockcold> i don't want to that :(
<Myrtti> may I?
<LjL> blockcold, Pici has clearly made up his mind
<LjL> it's no use insisting more
<blockcold> Pici: sorry :)
<blockcold> sorry guys:)
<blockcold> ok i nevercome there
<blockcold> :)
<blockcold> bye
<LjL> bye
<Pici> Bye.
<Pici> @mark blockcold
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> Pici: is it right that bshellz is banned? and without a forward to -proxy-users at that
<LjL> Pici: they actually seem to have identd running
<Pici> LjL: Its something that we're working on identifying the best way to deal with them.
<Pici> Also, that was jungli, who has had more chances than I'd care to mention.
<LjL> ha
<LjL> anyway i think the ban should really be to -proxy-users in the meanwhile, why puzzle people who try to join?
<Pici> And regarding letting him sit there muted, I don't really want him harrasing our users.
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow at router_mapper 
<ubottu> AlanBell called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Myrtti> oh gosh, I've forgotten how to search stuff from the bantracker
<Myrtti> http://www.google.com/search?q=When+a+constant+scale+factor+is+used+for+these+routes,+the+shorter+roads+shrink+to+a+point+and+essentially+vanish.
<Myrtti> so much for the promises
<ikonia> keep an eye out for 122.162.254.177
<ikonia> that's jungli's current uncloaked ip
<guest101010> what if i got banned on a efnet channel?
<ts2> what about it?
<ikonia> sorry, thats not something we can help with
<Myrtti> then you'd discuss the ban with the relevant operators of the channel you were banned in
<guest101010> they don't reply ofcourse
<Myrtti> :-(
<guest101010> yeah
<guest101010> the ban was really unfair
<ikonia> sorry, but it's not something we can deal with
<ts2> in any case, we can't help with that
<guest101010> no, i see
<guest101010> thanks anyway
<Myrtti> guest101010: anything else we can help you with?
<guest101010> hmm
<guest101010> no
<guest101010> sorry
<guest101010> bye :p
<Myrtti> byebye
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-03
<harrysacks> Wat up homies
<h00k> holy smokes away log.
 * LjL h00ks h00k onto the l00gs and g00s to sl00p
<h00k> LjL: Nighty!
<h00k> Jordan_U: consider banning *@166.186.168.*
<Jordan_U> h00k: Would that be /mode #ubuntu +b *@166.186.168.* ?
<h00k> Jordan_U: yeah. I took care of it, banned the .2 they were on, anyway. That'll catch all idents from that range of IPs
<h00k> Jordan_U: what client are you using?
<Jordan_U> h00k: irssi
<h00k> Jordan_U: have you been introduced to autobleh?
<Jordan_U> h00k: I've seen it mentioned and downloaded it but I haven't looked into it more than that.
<h00k> Jordan_U: I use it, it's quite useful for quick things like that, saves keystrokes
<h00k> Jordan_U: for instance, I did:
<h00k> /ab RodStiffins
<h00k> and it opped me, banned them, and deopped me
<h00k> Jordan_U: alternatively, you could set up your own aliases
<RodStiffins> I demand you unban me
<h00k> RodStiffins: I'm not finding your idents appropriate for the channel, or the #ubuntu-*space. In addition, the !attitude isn't quite appropriate
<h00k> ubottu: tell RodStiffins about attitude
<ubottu> RodStiffins, please see my private message
<h00k> ubottu: tell RodStiffins about coc
<RodStiffins> my name is rod stiffins......
<h00k> RodStiffins: there were other idents you used previously, also. I'm not stupid.
<RodStiffins> So i am banned because of my real name being rod stiffins?
<RodStiffins> like what
<h00k> RodStiffins: an ident of harrysack. I'm not entertaining the idea of unbanning you at the moment.
<RodStiffins> thats my other name
<h00k> RodStiffins: Please part the channel. Apparently we're not going to get anywhere on this issue.
<h00k> RodStiffins: please take some time to read the Code of Conduct as I've linked to you
<h00k> RodStiffins: Please part the channel, this channel isn't for idling
<h00k> Thanks, peer.
<rww> . !envyng appears to be out of date. the envyng-* packages haven't existed since Karmic. I don't know enough to fix this, though.
 * tonyyarusso introduces rww to 'forget'
<rww> Works for me. You'd want to !forget envy too, btw (alias).
<rww> I wonder how long the timeout on /at quiets is ;D
<rww> ah, 10 minutes
<johzephine> Hi.  Can I get someone banned from the ubuntu channels for inappropriate PMs?
<johzephine> or should I just deal with it myself?
<rww> johzephine: Channel operators can't stop people from PMing you, and generally don't act on them unless someone's PMing everyone in a channel with spam, or something similar.
<Captainkrtek> hello, anyone know who I can contact about hosting a mirror for ubuntu distros?
<Captainkrtek> I have multiple servers
<rww> johzephine: You can ask in #freenode, but if it's just someone with a personal problem with you, they'll likely tell you to just use /ignore
<tonyyarusso> Captainkrtek: I can dig up the link - hold on
<johzephine> rww: I just read that in the other channel, thanks.
<Captainkrtek> thank you tonyyarusso :)
 * rww was just digging up the Mirrors link to post in #ubuntu >.>
<Captainkrtek> haha
<Captainkrtek> thanks guys :)
<tonyyarusso> Captainkrtek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Captainkrtek> thanks tony!
<Captainkrtek> quick question about this part
<Captainkrtek> 382GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive.
<Captainkrtek> 39GB for Ubuntu release CD images.
<Captainkrtek> can I just host one of the two?
<rww> Captainkrtek: probably better to move back to #ubuntu, we're not really the right channel for this :)
<Captainkrtek> okay sorry
<rww> ikonia: fyi (since I think you've talked about this in the past), I've been keeping an eye on the open proxy bans for the last few days, and it doesn't seem like they're growing at a problematic rate. I'll start removing them if they become an issue, though (and am going to talk to LjL about whether he has recommendations for how many days to keep them around)
<rww> tonyyarusso: (in reply to something from a while back) the LP project for the ubuntu bots doesn't cover FloodBots, btw. Says so on the bug reporting page.
<tonyyarusso> o rly?  Well that's silly.
<rww> not really. the floodbots aren't open source, so the number of people who can work on bugs is significantly smaller than the number of people who can work on ubottu etc. bugs.
<tonyyarusso> Well, fine, then there should be a separate project so we still have somewhere to report issues.
<rww> *sings* My bugtracker has a nickname, it's L - j - L.
 * tonyyarusso files bug - the bugtracker is down
<rww> I like to annoy him every day / and if you ask me why I'll say / LjL has a way with b - u - g - s.
<rww> tonyyarusso: memoserv!
<rww> heads up that DrFrohman's banned from two channels for team trolling, and DevilDragon showed up at the same time as him the last time he was in #ubuntu-offtopic. And they just joined #ubuntu.
<rww> s/banned/removed/
<rww> or one and I missed him the other time. or something. I don't know, it's late. keep an eye on him if he starts talking ;P
<IdleOne> rww you called it
<rww> Eight, incidentally, is part of the same group.
<rww> wait, what the heck. since ohaitharbaby was DrFrohman on webchat (on the same hostname), why did FloodBot banexempt him :\
<rww> hrm, probably related to it trying to set a ban on his hostname minus the last two letters. bug, I guess.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone care to update factoids (!alpha, !alpha1, !natty) to reflect the fact that Natty now has an Alpha 1 released?
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !natty =~ s/pre-//
<rww> I'd recommend just updating /topic #ubuntu+1 for alpha release announcement. Keeping factoids up to date is harder.
<rww> (heck, !natty would be better with "not stable" instead of pre-alpha or alpha, imho)
<Flannel> "you'll poke your eye out on that horn"
<rww> "Natty is undomesticated and is not intended for production systems."
<Flannel> "Narwhals are known to be rambunctious and should not be trusted with your important data"
<ikonia> rww: how are you verifying if they are open proxies ?
<love_robot> :)
<ikonia> love_robot: what's the smile for ?
<love_robot> I'm sure you can use simple logic to deduce it.
<ikonia> I can't thats why I'm asking
<love_robot> You'll live.
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<ikonia> love_robot: come back when you can actually have a conversation or answer questions without cryptic answers
<rww> ikonia: I'm not. If that's the issue you had with them, I misparsed you :(
<ikonia> rww: once love_robot's sorted I'll explain, see if we are in line
<rww> k
<ikonia> love_robot: unless you can answer questions without coded responses, please leave this channel and come back later
<love_robot> I assume reasoning is weak for some one like you if it is difficult for you to "realize" why I would join back into the channel and type a ":)".
<ikonia> love_robot: not at all, I'm asking you a question to allow you to explain your self rather than take my perception
<ikonia> love_robot: if you want me to go with my perception, you can leave the channel now, as my perception is for you to mock your behaviour in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> love_robot: You possibly know this already, but you're currently in #ubuntu-ops, because you're banforwarded here from #ubuntu-offtopic.
<love_robot> rww: Yes, I realized it. It's not serious enough for me to fully explain to ikonia as to why I would find it amusing to be banned for typing "wtf".
<love_robot> Or rather stating that "you will live".
<ikonia> love_robot: then the conversation is done, come back when you do have time to explain
<rww> love_robot: Alrighty, just checking, since "join back into the channel" sounded like you didn't know :). *hands back the mic to ikonia*
<ikonia> I'm done
<ikonia> love_robot: please come back later
<love_robot> rww: Thanks for being more reasonable in the past than the acronym nazi ikonia.
<love_robot> :) enjoy your Ubuntu
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> the only reason he was banned is I've asked him 2 times to stop using "wtf", and this is the 3rd time, and instead of saying "sure" he comes back with clever responses
<ikonia> if he's have not been stupid I'd have removed the ban straight away once he agreed to stop properly
<mneptok> he had me at "acronym nazi"
<ikonia> lots of people complain that wtf is acceptable, and if the council change the policy I won't have a problem with it
<rww> I'm not really bothered either way on it. The fact that he knows he was breaking the guidelines and was being silly about it is a bigger problem imho.
<ikonia> great, now getting hassle from drmanhatten that the rule is stupid and no-one will follow it
<ikonia> rww back to the open proxies
<ikonia> rww: my issue is that the flood bots method of detection doesn't appear to be accureate, I've run scans on a few of the boxes it's banned and they are not open proxies
<ikonia> they are on a list listed as once open proxies, but when I try to use them or test them on their open ports, they are blocked/not responding
<ikonia> most of what I'm seeing as false positives are dynamic IP's so may have been once a proxy, but are not now
<rww> Ah. Yeah, that's definitely a concern.
<rww> I don't know if this is a deliberate change, but the last open proxy FloodBot detected didn't get banned, so maybe LjL switched it to notification-only.
<rww> in which case all of this is moot, I guess. (I only noticed this after I mentioned it originally)
<ikonia> I hadn't noticed that change
<ikonia> did it get kicked ?
<rww> ikonia: nope, but it triggered the channel going +r
<rww> ikonia: misaki, /joined about 2 hours ago
<ikonia> hmmm
<ikonia> DrManhattan is really attempting to be as derogatory as possible
<ikonia> he's trying to provoke me so he can kick up a stink (in my opinion)
<Myrtti> moin
<ikonia> back later
<rww> Apparently today's IP for large numbers of users on the same connection is 59.90.206.157. Tell your friends!
<Myrtti> do they win any prizes? Packet of coffee, gift certificates or foot massage?
<rww> Hopefully, if I can figure out how to send bees over CTCP.
<ikonia> what the devil is going on in mahen23, he keeps joining #ubuntu-offtopic making random innuendo family guy gags then parting
<jpds> ikonia: Must be a cultural reference to how random clips appear in Family Guy.
<ikonia> who knows, he just seems to have gone stupid and trying to be an issue of of late
<bazhang> i5noc feels 'google it' is appropriate support.
<ikonia> give him a nudge, no harm in pointing people at google with a hint for basic stuff
<Myrtti> are they seriously teaching nmap and aircrack now?
<jrib> "they"?
<jrib> ah i5noc
<Myrtti> he's really swimming upstream
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> [17:40] ~~~S0|ar|s [~OS@89-215-63-238.2072966220.ddns-lan.pl.ekk.bg]  has quit [Quit: Fuck Me I'm Famous!]
<topyli> Myrtti: i've taken to banforwarding those, or banning and sending a memo if they're registered
<IdleOne> KB1JWQ: gave me +o in #freenode :) for all of 4 seconds
<IdleOne> hehe
<KB1JWQ> IdleOne: You need to be faster next time.
<IdleOne> I turned off my Monitor while sleep for +o application
<IdleOne> Not to toot my own horn but of all the people you could have mistakenly given +o to last night. You made a good pick :P
<KB1JWQ> I fat fingered "idoru" with tab completion.
<KB1JWQ> Worst case, I'm kline proof.  Are you? :-D
<Myrtti> !ua
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (Mult1tabS)
<rww> ikonia: I agree he's trying to be an issue. I prefer this to the extended dialogs on his relationship problems, though, so unless he clearly crosses a line, I plan on leaving him be.
<rww> topyli: Did y'all make any progress on finding us newbie ops someone to annoy^W^W^Wmentors?
<Myrtti> I can always be annoyed.
<Myrtti> I get great pleasure out of it.
<rww> Oh, so /that/'s why you rejoined #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Myrtti> yeah, masochism
 * knome pokes Myrtti in the side
<Myrtti> I also listen to William Shatner and poke toothpicks under my nails for fun
<topyli> rww: yes we have new ops!
<topyli> yes we have new mentors!
<jussi> rww: you got topyli iirc
<mneptok> we need new mentats.
<jussi> mneptok: no, no new tats are needed in this world
<topyli> jussi: yeah i just forgot to contact rww. fixed all that by pm 5 seconds ago .)
<jussi> :D
<topyli> add eyes as appropriate
<topyli> (to the smiley)
 * Myrtti pokes herself in the eye
<rww> ubottu is the kwisatz haderach
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> topyli: good thing rww knows how to ask in here in anycase :D
 * Myrtti sneaks an extra eye from topyli
<topyli> gaaaa blindness
<jussi> lol... look, its topyli!! http://abclocal.go.com/wtvg/story?section=news/bizarre&id=7823023
<topyli> actually, that's bilal :)
<jussi> haha
<topyli> that's his last name though
<IdleOne> I see no good coming from having a cam bolted to the back of your head
<IdleOne> except maybe when playing paintball
<IdleOne> nice to see that guy who shoots you in the back
<topyli> it's always lemmy. he said so
<topyli> actually i don't remember the lyrics, maybe he says it's somebody else who is "always gonna shoot you in the back", not him
<topyli> i have to look this up
<topyli> it's the rider wearing black. sounds like lemmy alright. http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/Shoot-You-In-The-Back-lyrics-Motorhead/9BEA0106976A127C48256C55000C3592
<topyli> i wonder who did that transcription but it's quite terrible
<rww> How long do bantracker session URLs stay valid for?
<IdleOne> for ever! "4 eva?" for ever ever and ever
<IdleOne> I remember seeing something about 45 days but who knows where and what it was about
<Pici> rww: Looks like its a month
<Pici> no.. wait.
<Pici> rww: 3 months.
<Pici> via: cur.execute("""DELETE FROM sessions WHERE time < %d""", int(time.time()) - 2592000 * 3)
<rww> alrighty
 * rww sets /alias btlogin echo http://ubottu.com/etc.
<Myrtti> I'd feel more comfortable if it were considerably shorter time
<rww> Pici: does issuing @btlogin give a new session URL and invalidate any old ones from that user?
<Tm_T> IIRC yes
<Myrtti> I'd still feel a whole lot more comfortable if the session were say, one month or ... 14 days
<Tm_T> yup
<tsimpson> Myrtti: how come?
<tsimpson> (and HI!)
<Myrtti> tsimpson: because it would be safer?
<tsimpson> safer how though?
<topyli> those urls are pretty hard to guess
<Myrtti> I guess firesheep wouldn't catch it...
<Myrtti> OH SNAP!
<Myrtti> it would.
<topyli> okay
<tsimpson> it's a cookie, when you go to the BT with sess=... it sets the cookie to the content of sess
<rww> ja, I'd be more concerned about it not using HTTPS, personally ;)
<topyli> meh, how come we are on irc anyway, jabber is more secure
<tsimpson> (it is a little more complex that I stated above, but...)
<tsimpson> ah, but freenode has SSL now :)
<topyli> oh yeah
<Jordan_U> rww: It not using https is why firesheep works.
<rww> but ubottu isn't using SSL ;)
<topyli> nor me
<topyli> i think
<Myrtti> QED
<tsimpson> well, it is and it isn't
<Jordan_U> topyli: Nope.
<topyli> well i know i'm using ssl to connect to my bouncer but i'm pretty sure the bouncer is not using ssl to connect to freenode
<Pici> topyli: it isn't.
<Pici> your /whois info would say.
<topyli> i'm old school, leave me alone!
 * Pici isn't on ssl either.
<topyli> unless you want me to fix it
<Myrtti> besides I don't understand why the session needs to be so long
<Myrtti> I assume we're all on IRC when we need the bantracker, so renewing the session for using the BT shouldn't be too hard
<tsimpson> it's supposed to be so people don't have to @btlogin all the time, but people tend to do it regardless
<tsimpson> at least that's my guess, the BT session has always been 3 months
 * Pici doesn't
<Myrtti> if there is a sane explanation why it's so long, then I stand corrected, but surely it's not such a chore to just log in again
<tsimpson> there is absolutely nothing sane about any part of the ubottu code :)
<IdleOne> in that case can I dcc chat ubottu to have ban tracker access?
<IdleOne> since we are being insane
<topyli> i like going to the web interface using browser history
<Pici> I rarely @btlogin, unless I'm on a new computer.
<tsimpson> insane != masochistic
<topyli> sam thing here
<rww> I like my /alias :S
<Pici> I also have bookmarks setup for different useful bantracker views.
<Myrtti> right
<Pici> Like for finding active bans set by myself.
<Myrtti> Pici: but they'd work after you've authenticated anyway
<topyli> they wouldn't
<Pici> I'd have to click again.
<Pici> but thats okay.
<Myrtti> yes, you'd have to click again, after *that* they'd work again
<Myrtti> nevermind
<Myrtti> I'll just crawl into my paranoid little world and stop worrying about the bomb
<topyli> nobody told me this! i'm dumb and i need to be told these things
<tsimpson> I'm not saying 3 months is a good or bad number, just that that's what the number is and I have never bothered changing it
<bazhang> I @btlogin every time
 * Pici pats bazhang 
<topyli> hähä
<Myrtti> I don't have any ubuntu related bookmarks.
<Myrtti> even less any related to... IRC...
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> and I don't have a love relationship with ubottu so I don't have a query with her open all the time
<topyli> i took a clue from Myrtti many moons ago and have very few bookmarks altogether. epiphany and chromium are pretty good at knowing where you're going anyway
<Pici> Myrtti: I do :o
<Myrtti> I've got only work-related or temporary bookmarks
<Myrtti> everything that needs to stay permanently is in delicious
<rww> I change browsers more often than I change jeans, so no bookmarks here :S
<Flannel> Myrtti: I do too!  irssi even saves it for me.
<Flannel> she's window 8!
<knome> nah, windows from 2 to 10 are reserved for channels
<knome> queries are in the "letters"
<Flannel> knome: 8 is ubottu, 9 used to be chanserv, now it's alis.
<knome> this is 9 :)
<Flannel> 17!
<knome> 17 would suit ubottu
<knome> alt+u(bottu)
<Tm_T> ubottu in window 57 (should move it back to the end of the row, 80+ ?)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> wait...
<knome> i didn't fire up spotify
<knome> what happened?
<knome> just asked me for pass
<topyli> it wants you to play some motörhead
<knome> not really:)
<topyli> probably 'we are the road crew'
<Tm_T> !wtf > Wolfcastle
<topyli> (actually motörhead is one of those you won't find there iirc)
<knome> topyli, i'm actually listening to random songs from my own library, a track from athlete just started ;)
<topyli> fair enough :)
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu (songer is a bot)
<bazhang> was that kill by idoru warranted?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-04
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !hash is !hashes
<rww> ithm !hash is <alias> md5sums
<IdleOne> !hash
<IdleOne> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Jordan_U> Grr, losing my internet connection...
<rww> Jordan_U: for what it's worth, I'd have used /at in autobleh there (10 minute timeout using +q). You should get around to setting it up, makes opping easy ;P
<Jordan_U> rww: I've set it up, I just haven't memorized all of the commands. I'll remember that one.
<rww> /help autobleh
<rww> I use /at, /ar, /abr, and /aq. forgot all the others >.>
<IdleOne> /fbi  forward-ban-invite-to-ops
<Jordan_U> How do I confirm that autobleh knows that the -ops channel for #ubuntu is #ubuntu-ops?
<rww> Jordan_U: banforward me from #ubuntu ;D
<LjL> ban me
<rww> NO ME
<LjL> i'm going to bed anyway, won't bother rejoining ;(
<LjL> ME
<LjL> ok, ban rww
<LjL> just don't unban him after
<Jordan_U> So "/af LjL This is a test" ?
<rww> I think so.
<Jordan_U> "Error: forward channel for #ubuntu was not set..."
<rww> did you set it in the configuration file?
<LjL> missed your chance!
<IdleOne> /af #ubuntu-ops LjL this is a test should work
<IdleOne> lol at ljl
<Jordan_U> Odd it knows about #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-offtopic by default but not #ubuntu.
<rww> maybe the original author ops there ;\
<rww> interesting choice of banmask on its part, but looks like it works.
<Jordan_U> There was no "This is a test" comment, so I'll need to figure that out.
<Jordan_U> Can I just "/modeset -b rww" to undo it?
<rww> I removed it already, but I think you'd have done /modeset -b rww!*@ubuntu/member/rww$#ubuntu-ops
<Jordan_U> That's what I expected. Unbanning can't be as easy as banning :)
<rww> I just op up and use mode; only need speed (and thus scripts) for giving bans/quiets/removes, not removing them, imho.
<IdleOne> doesn't autoblen have a /bans that lists all your bans and then a /remove # or somesuch?
<rww> don't think so
<IdleOne> ok, I dreamed it up
<IdleOne> would be a good feature
<rww> huh. irssi has an /unban insertnumberinbanlisthere feature. didn't know that.
<Jordan_U> So how do I add a nifty comment like "You should know better"?
<IdleOne> I knew I saw it
<rww> /ar rww you should know better, /ak rww you should know better. you can't add comments to bans (hence us having bantracker)
<Jordan_U> Ahh, ok.
<IdleOne> you can't add a kick/ban  message?
<rww> /abk rww some message
<IdleOne>  you can't add comments to bans (hence us having bantracker) ???
<rww> kicks and bans are different. IRC supports messages attached to kicks and removes. it doesn't support attaching them to bans.
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> I got you
<IdleOne> only thing stopping me from using irssi is the channel/nick management
<IdleOne> I need a channel list
<IdleOne> nick list I don't need
<knome> IdleOne, i can imagine there is a channel list script. if not, you can easily create that yourself.
<rww> I used to have trouble remembering numbers. Was easier when I ordered my channels sanely, though.
<knome> basically, /window list does show an ugly channel list
<IdleOne> knome: I am so used to clicking the channel I want
<Jordan_U> I just /join #foo
<knome> mee too. with alt+numver ;)
<knome> v=b
<knome> Jordan_U, that works as long as you don't have multiple networks
<Jordan_U> And alt+# for channels I autojoin.
 * rww uses escape instead of alt, avoids silly terminal emulator keyboard shortcuts
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: some of our ubuntu* channels names are to long to type
<knome> then it gets a bit trickier
<knome> IdleOne, irssi has autocomplete
<IdleOne> hmm
<knome> #u[tab×n]
<IdleOne> you are started to convince me into giving irssi another shot
<knome> of course. ;)
<IdleOne> knome: how do i change the number of scroll back lines in irssi?
<rww> set scrollback_lines 2342, or /set scrollback_time 1day
<rww> s#^#/#
<IdleOne> 2342? random number?
<rww> ja. default is 500.
<IdleOne> thank you btw
<IdleOne> ahh it works
<IdleOne> sorry for that
<IdleOne> figured it was better to test here then in #u
<rww> my bantracker record is amusing.
<IdleOne> well I think I might use this for a few days
<IdleOne> still would like an easier to use channel switching method
<IdleOne> it would be nice if ops could get a bouncer account on a "stable" server somewhere as part of becoming an op
<IdleOne> free of course
<IdleOne> silly question maybe but how do I scroll back in irssi?
<rww> IdleOne: page up...
<IdleOne> that is so linuxy
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> rww: how do i close a window?
<IdleOne> I really should read the handbook I was given with this new toy
<rww> IdleOne: /window close, aliased to /wc in the default settings file
<rww> or aliased from, depending on how you see such things.
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> does /wc # work also?
<rww> yes
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> and now i just need to setup a highlight word list
<rww> irssi spells it hilight for some reason
<tonyyarusso> Fewer letters!
<tonyyarusso> But yeah, that does annoy me when I have to remind myself to use real English.
<IdleOne> does the /unban take multiple arguments?
<IdleOne> like /unban 1 2 4
<IdleOne> /help doesn't say
<rww> let's find out!
<IdleOne> ok!
<rww> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> cool
<rww> i wonder if it can deal with five
<IdleOne> also /kn is nice for timed bans
<rww> also yes!
<IdleOne> why have I not been using irssi for the past 12 years :(
<rww> IdleOne: autobleh also has /at for timed +q
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> that I knew
<IdleOne> oh, how do I list +q's
<rww> /mode #ubuntu q
<IdleOne> ok
 * rww ponders removing the rest of the proxy user bans
<rww> FloodBots aren't banforwarding open proxies any more... so I think I will do that.
<IdleOne> one thing I don't like is you have to provide $nick to /op
<IdleOne> /op alone should op $me
<rww> /alias opup msg chanserv op $C rww
<rww> there's probably a variable for current nick. i don't know it.
<IdleOne> I don't want to op you :P
<rww> (open proxy bans removed)
<rww> you should probably just make ##idleone or something ;P
<IdleOne> rww: /alias opup msg chanserv op $C $N
<rww> ta
<IdleOne> and yeah I should
 * tonyyarusso ponders the oddity of not having a personal channel
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: I don't know what your script does, but /quote chanserv op #channel ops me without a nick argument.  Nick is needed to deop, since ops can deop other ops.
<rww> so it does. i am a noob.
<IdleOne> ahhh need to edit my alias then
<IdleOne> why does msg chanserv op $C $N send me a PM?
<IdleOne> nm
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> freak myself out sometimes
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't; you opened a PM window with chanserv by using /msg.  This is why /quote wins.
<IdleOne> yup
<rww> hrm
<IdleOne> thanks tonyyarusso
<nhandler> IdleOne: If you do '^MSG Chanserv foo' (note the ^, a / is not needed), you won't get the PM window. If you are using irssi now, you might want to look into autobleh as well
<rww> idoru is twitchy tonight.
<Flannel> yeah, I noticed that.
<rww> not that I'll miss that nickname, but still.
<maco> wow
<rww> My cat is powered by static electricity.
<maco> i saw that nick in my all-chan thing and was about to come in here and say something when i saw idoru'd done something already
<tonyyarusso> all-chan thing?
<rww> tonyyarusso: quassel thing, pane at the top of the window with messages from all channels so you can keep an eye on things in general
<Flannel> Look at that, h.u.c went back to non-UUID anchors!
<maco> h?
<rww> help
<rww> Canonical-hosted websites, stable URIs, etc.
<maco> ah that
<tonyyarusso> yeah.......
<Flannel> maco: h.u.c vs w.u.c :)
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember what it was, but I found a broken link to a pretty darn basic page recently.  :(
<rww> although it's a wiki, so stable URIs are kinda out the window, but whatever.
<Flannel> rww: yeah, but they used to be UUIDs, as opposed to #the-title-of-the-heading-with-dashes
<rww> tonyyarusso: yeah, ubuntu.com got moved around when they changed the site theme. I'm still cranky about it ;P
<Flannel> er, they were originally titles (which made them hooman readable), then they were UUIDs, now they're hooman readable again
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (jdn)
<tsimpson> so, I've been playing with ubottu.com and I put an https version up (https://ubottu.com)
<tsimpson> it uses a self-signed certificate, so your browser will likely complain that it's invalid or something, but it should work anyway once you manually accept the certificate
<tsimpson> the bot isn't setup to use any of the https links (yet), so if you want a secure connection, you'll need  to modify the url the bot gives you
 * tsimpson hopes Myrtti can sleep a little better knowing there is a secure option available now
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> silly mobile keyboard
<Myrtti> no smileys
<Myrtti> I'm sure there are somewhere...
<alabd> ikonia:  hello ,  don't you want remove ban ?
<ikonia> alabd: no, or I would have done so
<alabd> ikonia:can not get what you mean , do you mean it will be ban for ever ? it's about some months ...
<ikonia> alabd: I have no intention of removing the ban.
<alabd> ikonia: what should i-humble do ?
<ikonia> alabd: not use #ubuntu, and use other Linux based channels as you have been doing
<alabd> while i-humble am using ubuntu distro ,what channel should be used for support ?
<ikonia> alabd: ##linux
<ikonia> as you have been using
<tsimpson> or try the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ikonia> excellent suggestion also
<alabd> ##linux can be used for some issues not all , if linux was enough so why is #ubuntu for ?
<alabd> tsimpson: http://ubuntuforums.org/ is not irc channel
<ikonia> alabd: ##linux can be used for any linux issues
<tsimpson> alabd: I am aware
<ikonia> alabd: well, you have your answer, you can use ##linux or any other Linux based IRC channel you wish
<ikonia> alabd: we are not here to help you find other channels,
<alabd> ikonia: is there any rational reason behind banning a person from ubuntu channel for ever ?
<ikonia> alabd: yes, I don't believe you can particiapte in the channel,
<tsimpson> alabd: bans are never automatically removed, that are only removed when we have some evidence that the person can abide by the channel rules
<alabd> particiapte ? how do you know that ? if yes how do i-humble could particiapte in ##linux ?
<ikonia> alabd: because you are a persistnat issue in the channel, that got you banned, therefore I don't believe it's the right channel for you
<tsimpson> ##linux is not affiliated with #ubuntu, a ban in one does not effect the other
<alabd> tsimpson:  yes i-humble mean if ikonia believes that a person can not use #ubuntu truely how could that person  use ##linux truely ?
<ikonia> alabd: because they have different rules
<tsimpson> #ubuntu and ##linux have different rules, it's up to the operators in ##linux to decide what is and what is not appropriate for their channel
<Myrtti> we're not affiliated with that channel and the operators of that channel make their decisions on their own about if you are a constructive member of the community
<alabd> reason of my ban in #ubuntu in some month ago was asking unrelated question , i-humble mean if i-humble have asked unrelated questions in ##linux from that time they would ban me also
<ikonia> alabd: ask the operators in ##linux
<ikonia> alabd: we only control the #ubuntu channels
<alabd> so this is an evidence
<alabd> is not it ?
<Myrtti> of what?
<ikonia> alabd: let me make this clar and short
<Myrtti> that they have different rules about unrelated questions?
<Myrtti> yes, it would be evidence of that
<ikonia> alabd: you are banned from the #ubuntu channel, you are welcome to use other channels
<ikonia> (irony of miss-typing clear)
<alabd> Myrtti:  evidence of that i-humble don't ask unrelated question again , so my behavior will be adapted with #ubuntu rules
<ikonia> alabd: there is nothing more to discuss
<Myrtti> alabd: no, it's not
<ikonia> alabd: please leave this channel and use any other channels that you are not banned from
<alabd> Myrtti:  tsimpson so what is evidence ?
<Myrtti> moving on...
<ikonia> alabd: there is nothing more to discuss
<Myrtti> [17:43] <+Myrtti> that they have different rules about unrelated  questions?
<tsimpson> alabd: your ban in #ubuntu is not going to be removed today, if there is nothing else, please leave this channel
<alabd> tsimpson: ok no problem for today , my question is how and when will ban removed
<ikonia> alabd: there is no set date
<alabd> now it is about some months ... and i-humble am ubuntu user and need support in irc sometime , ...what should be done for removing ban ? waiting ? up to  ?
<ikonia> alabd: there is no set time, you will not be unbanned at this time
<tsimpson> access to #ubuntu is not a right, just because you happen to use Ubuntu does not give you automatic access to #ubuntu
<jussi> alabd: if you participate correctly in other #ubuntu-* channels, there is a possiblity that you will be unbanned, but we need to see good evidence that you can follow the rules - in our channels
<jussi> alabd: for now though, you will not be unbanned.
<Hobbsee> possible heads up on Chaos2358.  he's silent in -devel right now, but who knows how long that will stay for
<ikonia> Hobbsee: he's known
<Hobbsee> ikonia: cool
<alabd> jussi thanks but you should know your way is almost impossible because a normal user of ubuntu may require only #ubuntu for support ,are you agreee ?
 * Hobbsee still doesn't get why people think insulting a gropu of people is a way to get support
<jussi> alabd: no.
<alabd> what other channels do you think a ubuntu user may require? jussi
<tsimpson> that's besides the point
<ikonia> alabd: you've been told ##linux is available
<ikonia> alabd: we are not here here to help you find other channels
<tsimpson> you are banned in #ubuntu, so you can not join there. you can join other channels if you wish
<alabd> tsimpson:  ikonia me and jussi were talking about other ubuntu-* channels
<charlie-tca> Hobbsee, +1
<ikonia> alabd: the ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu
<ikonia> there isn't another ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> that's why ##linux was suggested
<alabd> ikonia:  you know i-humble have tried to ask some specific ubuntu question in ##linux but they asked me to join #ubuntu , ##linux is not the same as #ubuntu in suorting ubuntu user
<ikonia> alabd: stick with it, people will help you,
<alabd> in fact ##linux is not equal to #ubuntu in suporting ubuntu user	
<ikonia> that's not our issue
<ikonia> alabd: you have a choice, use it or don't
<ikonia> alabd: now, I think we've made this quiet clear, so if you'd like to leave this channel and go about your IRC day
<alabd> ikonia:  :)  , what will be happened if you were persident
<ikonia> alabd: I don't know, nor do I care, please leave this channel
<alabd> anyway jussi would you answer that question
<ikonia> alabd: no, there is nothing more to discuss
<tsimpson> alabd: this is not a general discussion channel
<alabd> tsimpson:  that was related to this issue see above
<alabd> i-humble asked > alabd 12/04/2010 07:25:54 PM
<alabd> jussi thanks but you should know your way is almost impossible because a normal user of ubuntu may require only #ubuntu for support ,are you agreee ?
<ikonia> alabd: that's not an issue, we have told you the channels and your current situation
<tsimpson> we have informed you that the ban will not be removed, there is nothing left to discuss alabd
<tsimpson> alabd: he answered with "alabd: no"
<alabd> yes
<tsimpson> you have the answer, please leave
<alabd> and he/she mean a normal user of ubuntu may not require only #ubuntu for support
<ikonia> note to the channel he doesn't actually use a stock ubuntu OS, but a very modified version from his friend
<Hobbsee> i'm starting to think there should be a drivers licence analogy.  if you lose your licence, it's your problem on how to get home.  the police officer doesn't need to offer you a lift.  as a factoid
<Myrtti> ikonia: chaos?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: think I've got him calm now
<ikonia> alabd: any reason you've come back after you've just been removed from this channel ?
<alabd> ikonia: yes
<Hobbsee> ikonia: true.  wasn't meaning chaos, though
<alabd>  i-humble was talking ... and jussi mean a normal user of ubuntu may not require only #ubuntu for support	
<jussi> alabd: wheree are you from?
<alabd> would you jussi name 1 other ubuntu-* channel that a ubuntu user may use to be evidence
<jussi> alabd: where are you from?
<alabd> iran
<jussi> alabd: #ubuntu-ir
<alabd> and who will show evidence to you?
<jussi> Im there...
<jussi> ;)
<jussi> alabd: will there be anything else?
<alabd> always ? some months ago i-humble was there almost everyday to answer people questions , you can check
<ikonia> alabd: stop arguing it - accept it and move on
<jussi> alabd: go back there, use it for support if you need to.
<alabd> jussi no it is not good channel for support because skill users are few in there and they most of times don't know my answer , but i-humble was there in months to answer beginer questions  may be it is good evidence ,is not ?
<jussi> no.
<ikonia> this is wasting time
<ikonia> alabd: you know the situation, accept it
<Myrtti> what's with the i-humble?!?!?!!
<ikonia> to finish what I was saing, alabd's ubuntu install isn't an clean install, it's modified to work with his odd TV card and other things
<jussi> Myrtti: long story...
<ikonia> Myrtti: it's his name "humble" it's just a language thing
<jussi> it used to be "humble"
<ikonia> I can't be bothered arguing the "its not ubuntu any more - so don't get support in #ubuntu" with him, as he just doesn't get it
<tsimpson> he uses "humble" in place of "I"
<ikonia> thats why I didn't mention it
<Myrtti> right
<tsimpson> alabd: you have been asked to leave
<alabd> jussi was my talks finished ?
<alabd> tsimpson:  wait
<alabd> jussi said
<alabd> jussi 12/04/2010 07:24:14 PM
<alabd> alabd: if you participate correctly in other #ubuntu-* channels, there is a possiblity that you will be unbanned, but we need to see good evidence that you can follow the rules - in our channels	
<alabd> and i-humble say you can check ubuntu-ir  for evidnece
<Myrtti> I think he's down now, boys
<tsimpson> meh, your script is fooey
<IdleOne> my script is fooey
<IdleOne> got a better one?
<tsimpson> depends on your client I guess
<IdleOne> irssi
<tsimpson> then nope :)
<jussi> autobleh?
<IdleOne> yup
 * Myrtti loves her aliases
 * jussi huggles his quassel aliases
<tsimpson> banning with the ident@cloak just mean they can change their user and evade the ban
<IdleOne> I have to change that
 * IdleOne gets on it
<jussi> mrgh... seems my planet feed isnt working...
<jussi> I wonder what happened
<topyli> censorship!
<Hobbsee> you need to sacrifice another chicken
<jussi> meh, Ill fix it soon
<Myrtti> or more herring to the holy Tux
<jussi> Im going to change my url scheme to a sane one first
<Hobbsee> i'd like to put forward http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/ for the day's viewing
<Hobbsee> and for general sanity purposes
<jussi> :D
<Hobbsee> soooo cute :)
<jussi> Hobbsee: you are geting clucky...
<Hobbsee> jussi: hehe, i don't want one
<Hobbsee> they're just uber-cute
<jussi> lol
<Hobbsee> i'm forbidden from having a cat, anyway
<Hobbsee> and that's my preferred form of cuteness
<Hobbsee> so, pictures will do
<jussi> so yeah, as my blog goodness is not making it to planet, Id like to point out: http://jussi01.com/
<jussi> particularly the first post
<Hobbsee> woot
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<jussi> nini
<myrtti_test> that's funny, the user list seems mighty empty from empathy
<IdleOne> ahh my window number changed!
<IdleOne> is there a way to make them stay always the same?
<jussi> /save  ??
<IdleOne> hmm
<topyli>  /layout save
<jussi> I dont remember - too long since i seriously used irssi
<jussi> oh, almost
<jussi> :)
<IdleOne> thank you jussi and topyli
<topyli> trust me, i'm having a beer
<IdleOne> hehe
<jussi> oh beer!!
<IdleOne> follow topyli if you want to live
<jussi> pass me one!
<IdleOne> pass me two, so I don't bother you in 5 minutes
<IdleOne> :-)
 * topyli hoards
<jussi> aawwww
 * Jordan_U hurls an intercontinental ballistic beer
<Myrtti> ewww beer
<Myrtti> tea, or death!
<IdleOne> is there alcoholic tea?
<topyli> sure there is. just make some tea, add vodka
<IdleOne> win!
<IdleOne> profit!
<IdleOne> start coding!
<IdleOne> think I might need to alias qin win
<IdleOne> heh
<cdbs> oh hi all
<IdleOne> morning cdbs
<cdbs> Evening IdleOne :D
<cdbs> Its best to say 'Good {morning,afternoon,evening}!'
<cdbs> It suites all timezones :D
<IdleOne> that would involve me typing more and possibly making more typos
<Myrtti> UGT
<cdbs> Anyone read what WikiLeaks leaked?
<Myrtti> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<IdleOne> So I stick to my time zone and others can do the temporal conversion for themself
<Myrtti> !pm > Gabarus
<Myrtti> "moin"
<IdleOne> I don't read wikileaks, I heard they were going to be leaking some 2000 pages worth of Canadian Gov. docs this week
<Myrtti> USA apparently dictated the new Spanish copyright law
<cdbs> WikiLeaks.org is currently DDoSed
<IdleOne> The secret will be out now. Canada is taking over Turkey and renaming it to Chicken.
<cdbs> lol
<Myrtti> cdbs: wikileaks.fi may or may not work
<IdleOne> wikilieaks.ch
<cdbs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_diplomatic_cables_leak read it in a much better format here :D
<IdleOne> this is best suited for offtopic though
<IdleOne> although I suppose a little chatter between team members is ok
<cdbs> hmm
<topyli> wer should use swatch time!
<IdleOne> swatch? they still make those
<jussi> jimmy wales is scary... and -ot is the way to go for this discussion :)
<topyli> IdleOne: i doubt it, but i guess the time format is still good
<cdbs> Swatch time?
<topyli> http://www.timeanddate.com/time/internettime.html
<topyli> metric!
<IdleOne> so the BMT would be 536.81 beats topyli ?
<topyli> right now? i don't know, my swatch is broken :(
<topyli> http://www.swatch.com/zz_en/internettime.html
<cdbs> :o
<topyli> the gnome clock applet no longer has internet time as an option apparently :(
<topyli> ah it does, just not in the gui
<LjL> need to gconf? :(
<LjL> why take away visibility from such an essential option
<bazhang> cdbs, hi
<cdbs> Hi bazhang
<bazhang> cdbs, PM please
<cdbs> LjL, topyli: Want me to re-implement it and put it in a PPA?
<topyli> nah, the gconf key is enough
<LjL> nah feel free to do something more useful :P
<topyli> :)
<mneptok> it's currently @795
 * mneptok has Internet time in his irssi statusbar
<topyli> i knew someone besides must be old enough to remember
<topyli> besides myself
<Myrtti> topyli: naula :-<
<Myrtti> *cough*
<topyli> oh yes you were in school already :)
 * topyli hides
<Myrtti> can I tell dallen to install mp3blaster :-D
<topyli> well it's still supported!
<IdleOne> it is in the repos
<Myrtti> yes, sure, but it's a ncurses player ;-)
<IdleOne> ncurses: because you will use it n curse
<topyli> :)
<bazhang> that grubed is a script that's been around since gutsy
<Myrtti> bazhang: is it safe in any level?
<bazhang> Myrtti, not sure about safe, but not very capable/usable compared with grub2 (even the gui PPA are better at this point)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104&page=26
<IdleOne> that thread says it doesn't work with grub2 anyway
<bazhang> yeppers
<bazhang> that would be last non-supported way to go. omgubuntu or webupd8 would precede that
<IdleOne> the !nvidia factoid should point to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers (or whatever it is called now) before sending to binary howto.
<jrib> IdleOne: the page points to that (doesn't it)
<IdleOne> not sure
<jrib> it does
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> never mind me then
<jrib> IdleOne: mentioning it in the factoid wouldn't hurt
<IdleOne> you have the correct path to add to the edit? I'm running +1
<IdleOne> not to mention I don't have factoid edit rights
<IdleOne> How dare they ask for a distro recommendation other the Ubuntu!
<IdleOne> UBUNTU 4 LIFE!
<bazhang> mint!
<jrib> IdleOne: on Lucid, it's what you said, I don't know about lucid
<IdleOne> jrib: for now the factoid does point to the "default" way of installing nvidia drivers. I'll make a note to look up and make edit later
<jrib> k, sounds good
<IdleOne> wrong X?
<IdleOne> heh
<jussi> knome: #ubuntu-offtopic!!
<Tm_T> !
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> trojanised version?
<IdleOne> "hacked"
<IdleOne> but I doubt it made it into the repos even if it was hacked
<bazhang> he's trolling two channels (well one now)
<IdleOne> who?
<bazhang> iBeef
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> he's harassing #windows now?
<bazhang> lots of entries for very close IP addy's
<IdleOne> patience is definitely something they should teach in school
<rww> mornin'
<bazhang> hi
<IdleOne> morning to you sir
<IdleOne> !lubuntu is <reply> /win 34
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !lubuntu is <reply> /win 34
<IdleOne> oops
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: lubuntu is <reply> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<IdleOne> damn it!
<IdleOne> can someone add << /join #lubuntu >> to that
<bazhang> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<IdleOne> my irssi skills are failing me :)
<nhandler> ubottu: !lubuntu =~ s/$/ . \/join #lubuntu for lubuntu support./
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, nhandler said: ubottu: !lubuntu =~ s/$/ . \/join #lubuntu for lubuntu support./
<nhandler> ubottu: !lubuntu =~ s/$/ . \/join #lubuntu for lubuntu support./
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: lubuntu is <reply> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu. Support in #lubuntu << /join #lubuntu >>/win 35
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> ok I'm done
<bazhang> :0
<IdleOne> thank you nhandler
<nhandler> !lubuntu | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<IdleOne> looks good and thanks again
<nhandler> You're welcome IdleOne
<IdleOne> btw chanserv.py now has timed bans and +q
<IdleOne> git your new version
<topyli> ooh
<bazhang> really?
<bazhang> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py
<IdleOne> that isn't good
<IdleOne> https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py/raw/master/chanserv.py
<IdleOne> bazhang: yes, really
<IdleOne> /cs b -tSECONDS nick and /cs mute -tSECONDS NICK
<IdleOne> so I spent all night setting up irssi to come back to xchat
<IdleOne> oh, how I missed you xchat *huggles*
<rww> >.>
<nhandler> IdleOne: I thought you said you'd give irssi a fair chance ;)
<IdleOne> nhandler: I will
<IdleOne> I still have it setup and running :P
<IdleOne> two clients one nick
<IdleOne> gotta love bouncers
 * rww sshes into IdleOne's computer, installs KDE and Quassel
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I have a no kde block
<rww> heh. I have no libgtk stuff on mine ;P
<IdleOne> besides you will never guess my password is rwwisthebestest1
<IdleOne> hey that show be ***********
<IdleOne> should*
<rww> That's mc44's nickserv password. More proof that you're the same person :(
<topyli> IdleOne: that's a pretty common password here, you might want something more difficult to guess
 * IdleOne changes pass to rwwmakesmewanna_punchhim
<bazhang> IdleOne, /cs m -t300 nick for five minutes then?
<IdleOne> bazhang: yes but you need to use mute and not m
<IdleOne> for some reason it doesn't work with m
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> if you use m it will -t the channel
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> not good
<IdleOne> chanserv would kick in and set it again though
<IdleOne> but still not good
 * rww snuggles /at
<nhandler> Yep, autobleh lets you set a default timeout as well as specify a per-quiet timeout
<rww> How do you do per-quiet ones?
<topyli> something like /at 5 rww
<topyli> five minutes
<nhandler> Nah, looks like it would be /at rww 300
<nhandler> Yep, that is it
<topyli> ah
<knome> jussi, wut?
<jussi> knome: nothing anymore. all good.
<knome> jussi, right... now it got interesting?
<jussi> knome: we were collecting finns in -ot. nothing more.
<knome> jussi, a-ha... :P too bad i was away :P
<knome> jussi, i mean saturday evening @9pm, who is ircing then? ;)
<jussi> lol, me - sari is at work and Im stuck at home without a car
<knome> now wait a sec - we don't even have a car !
<jussi> yeah, but you live in the city...
<knome> yeah. but it's 7 minutes walking to the train station!
<knome> from where it takes 10 minutes to be at absolute city centre of helsinki!
<knome> (way too far!!)
<jussi> haha
<jussi> its 6km to the bus stop and 25km to the city for me...
<knome> another choice is to take the 5 minute walk to the bus stop plus a 15 minute bus trip, but that's a bit slow...
<IdleOne> the time you guys spent talking about it on irc you could of been there already
<IdleOne> just saying :)
 * IdleOne pokes jussi in the stomach with a knome 
 * jussi sits on IdleOne
 * IdleOne rocks back and forth singing lullaby to jussi 
<knome> IdleOne, nah, i only just came home ;) with train from a city not next to helsinki ;)
<jussi> lol
<IdleOne> go to sleep, my little jussi, time for daddy to start drinking.....la lala la la lala
<knome> aww
<rww> IdleOne: could have :(
<IdleOne> heh
<ikonia> emma is actually ban dodging in #xubuntu (although I don't think it's intentional as the ban appears to be old and on emma) as she is currently using the nickname em
<ikonia> and in #ubuntu-women
<ikonia> not sure if it's intended at emma or another issue
<IdleOne> just looks like old bans
<IdleOne> I don't recall her being banned recently
<IdleOne> in -women
<ikonia> well, that's what I'm trying to find out, as they are old bans, she wouldn't need to be banned as she would be banned if she was using the nickname that's banned
<rww> I don't see her as banned in #ubuntu-women?
<Pici> me either.
<ikonia> BT shows her as
<rww> BT is wrong, then ;)
<Pici> If ubottu missed the unban, then it'll be innacurate.
<ikonia> add offtopic, I agree that's probably wrong from what you're saying
<ikonia> I can see it in the ban list in #xubuntu
<ikonia> it's obvious she's reading the logs as she's just changed nicks and rejoined #xubuntu and #ubuntu-women, but she won't respond to my request to see if she knows what this was about
<rww> logs for this channel haven't updated since you brought it up
<Pici> ikonia: knows if what was about?
<IdleOne> she has also just changed her ident
<Pici> She was banned across the entire namespace at one point.
<rww> (though they will in the next < 5 minutes)
<ikonia> Pici: if she knew if it was her that had been banned or not
<ikonia> Pici: yes, but not sure if that's the same thing in #xubuntu
<Pici> ikonia: it likely is.
<ikonia> it does look quite old
<IdleOne> hmm wait, I;m wrong
<Pici> IdleOne: you need to reconnect to change your ident.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-12-05
<ikonia> however I thought it polite to just ask if she new of a reason before assuming it was her or the older issue
<Pici> I don't think thats a good idea.
<Pici> You're going to open up a can of worms.
 * IdleOne hands ikonia salt and pepper
<IdleOne> for the worms :)
<ikonia> she's responded now and been very reasonable
<ikonia> it's not unreasonable to ask if she knows if it was her or not, if it's an old legacy thing, then we can remove it
<ikonia> unless anyone objects
<IdleOne> no objection here.
<ikonia> I need to get to grip with the newer formats
<ikonia> (ban formats)
<Pici> 'new'?
<tonyyarusso> It's okay - I haven't really learned them yet either :S
<IdleOne> :) glad it wasn't just me
<ikonia> well, they are new to me, some of the changes made when freenode changed irc daemons
<Pici> That was nearly a year ago ;)
<ikonia> ok, so I'm slack
<ikonia> I'll take my punishment
<tonyyarusso> Everyone who knows the new stuff and is not nor has ever been network staff raise your hand ;)
 * Pici raises his hand
<ikonia> "it's been a year"........
 * Pici looks around
<tonyyarusso> Pici: I thought you were staff once?
<ikonia> show off
<Pici> tonyyarusso: never.
<Pici> I just hang out in #freenode.
<tonyyarusso> Hrm.  Well then you're just the overachiever throwing off the curve.
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> no need for sadness
<ikonia> someone should know it
<ikonia> what happened to my presvious client
<ikonia> previous
<knome> ikonia, ping timeout
<knome> 19 minutes ago
<ikonia> how odd, the sessions still alive, the box is still on the network, irssi appears to have just hung
 * rww raises hand
<rww> I'm still slow, though! >.>
 * knome tickles rww
<ikonia> so what is r:$username
<rww> ikonia: assuming you mean $r:username, it matches anyone with a realname/GECOS field of "username"
<ikonia> ah, realname
<ikonia> so thats why the ban wasn't picked up on emma
<ikonia> it wasn't username, it was real name
<ikonia> bed time
<ikonia> night
<rww> I have http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml on bookmark, btw :)
<ikonia> nice
<tonyyarusso> My bookmarks are nightmarish - I probably have at least a dozen different sets.
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (Tooqur)
<ubottu> Tooqur called the ops in #ubuntu (Tooqur)
<charlie-tca> ikonia, thanks for keeping on eye on #xubutnu
<charlie-tca> s/xubutnu/xubuntu
 * charlie-tca is tired; spelling goes away rapidlyhyyy
<maco> rww_: whered you get that underline?
<rww_> I think it looks qt
<bazhang> I just run the kernel?
<rww_> mhm. Not sure what aegis is on about either.
<bazhang> the wall of gibberish that zhkx pasted in #ubuntu last night was horrific stuff
<rww_> I don't see that nick in my scrollback
<rww_> downside of pointy clicky IRC client: [Disconnect] button >.>
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> iconrad seems to be an issue now
<rww_> bazhang: rww's law #221: Sufficiently silly people are indistinguishible from trolls.
<bazhang> rww_, heh
<rww_> bazhang: I'd mute him, but someone else would just rise up to replace him. Oh look, malv's back.
<bazhang> pfred1 seems to be an issue
<rww> indeed
<bazhang> thats a ban forward here imo
<rww> +1
<bazhang> so /mode +bf hostmask $#ubuntu-ops ?
<rww> /mode #ubuntu +b hostmask$#ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> thanks rww
<rww> so for the cool kids, /mode #ubuntu +b-qo *!*@unaffiliated/pfred1$#ubuntu-ops *!*@unaffiliated/pfred1 bazhang
<bazhang> well the bot prompted me for a comment, so it seems to have worked
<bazhang> Assbeard?
<rww> wat
<bazhang> in #x
<rww> oh, not in there.
<jussi> good morning yarol, how can we help you?
<yarol> hi jussi
<yarol> tengo un canal nuevo y quiero que sea recomendado es referente a ubuntu y linux en general y seguridad unnformatica
<jussi> yarol: do you speak english?
<yarol> sorry
<yarol> I have a new channel and want it to be recommended is referring to ubuntu and linux in general and security unnformatica
<yarol> where am I going?
<jussi> yarol: Im not sure what youare asking, but perhaps its better to ask in #ubuntu-es
<yarol> but it is the channel of ops
<jussi> No, the spanish ops channel is #ubuntu-es-ops
<yarol> ok thanks
<jussi> yw
<Myrtti> I suppose (s)he wanted to get adspace for his/her channel
<knome> adspace? where?
<jussi> Myrtti: perhaps
 * jussi is nom'ing the karjalan paisti he made yesterday...
<knome> btw it's karjalanpaisti
<knome> but yeah, i could do with one (or a few) serving(s) as well
<Tm_T> you're not even Karelians...
<jussi> so?
<knome> yeah, so?
<jussi> knome: you are welcome to come by :P
<knome> jussi, yeah... too bad you're a bit far
<jussi> I made it in the leivnuuni, so ts extra good
<knome> is there a train station @kempele?
<jussi> no
<jussi> :(
<knome> lol
<knome> if i'd leave NOW, i'd be @oulu @21:34
<jussi> I could make another one by then :D
<knome> well, i might just catch the earlier train
<knome> so 20:11 MAYBE
<jussi> run!!
<knome> haha
<knome> well it leaves in 30mins from helsinki, so yeah, i should catch it
<knome> too bad the ticket costs 71,50
<knome> err
<knome> ;)
<knome> if it would be 7,15, i would run
<knome> s/would be/was/
<jussi> question is, is my karjalanpaisti that good? :D
<knome> well i don't know about *your* karjalanpaisti, but i generally like meat
<knome> ;)
<jussi> mine is extra good :)
<knome> yeah, i can imagine with the leivinuuni
<knome> anyway, when were you coming to helsinki?
<jussi> I dont  know - we are not headed in for christmas, as I havent got any days off. probably january sometime
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> sounds like something we have to celebrate with beer
<jussi> yes, i agree, beer and topyli
<knome> well i'm not completely sure if topyli would taste good, but you're free to, if you want
<jussi> lol
<jussi> no, we are celebrating with him... not eating him...
<knome> oh, right...
<knome> ;)
<topyli> phew
<knome> well you guys could come up to my place this time :)
<jussi> hehe
<knome> no THAT place you were thinking, you dirty guy
<Myrtti> sometimes I wonder do people somehow sense I'm a female and not respond to my questions about their problems because of that
<Myrtti> because I've had that several times IRL
<jrib> Myrtti: in #ubuntu you mean?
<ubottu> In ubottu, cdbs said: !hi is <reply> Saying 'Hi' or 'Hello' on entering a busy channel such as #ubuntu everytime is not recommended. Thanks!
 * cdbs should have written something better for ^
<ikonia> council, why has the channel #ubuntu-uds been left open and not closed ?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, discharge said: ubottu: yes, i know it is, i used it for several days, and i have used it with screen too. Weechat is terminal based too
<Myrtti> ... damned bank holidays...
<evilnhandler> ikonia: I'll look at it later today. We actually dropped the other UDS channels (since they can't get re-used). This was probably just an oversight since it didn't need dropping. But I think it does make sense to close it until UDS
<charlie-tca> someone in #ubuntu is sending gnome users to #xubuntu?
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: someone asked how to join earlier, but I don't see anyone particularly sending anyone
<charlie-tca> I have a user in #xubuntu wanting to know why he was told to go there for support for Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> and, of course, I couldn't tell s/he why?
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: who?
<charlie-tca> MrAnthrope
<charlie-tca> He didn't know who sent him
<charlie-tca> <MrAnthrope> Oh I use gnome. I was just told to come in here and wasn't sure why. Now I'm really not sure why lol.
<Myrtti> someone got mistaken
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> No problem then
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540011/
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Myrtti
<ikonia> what the devil is CIA-24 (bot) in #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> ikonia: devel commits bots
<Tm_T> -s
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1500 users, 1 overflows, 1501 limit))
<maco> cdbs: not officially
<cdbs> maco: I saw your pics in Riddell's blog, I guess you contribute there
<maco> yeah
 * cdbs is bilalakhtar in case anyone is confused
<maco> im just not a member of ~kubuntu-dev yet
<cdbs> same case here, I regularly contribute but not a member of ~ubuntu-desktop yet :(
<ikonia> what do you guys do to contribute ?
<maco> write patches
<cdbs> ikonia: fix bugs, update stuff in the repos
<cdbs> Ubuntu GNOME packages are badly deviated from Debian
<maco> though...the one i was writing at uds i havent finished. i think im gonna have to write a library first to do it more-right
<cdbs> we take stuff directly from upstream nowadays
<cdbs> maco: What's the case with Kubuntu packages?
<maco> straight from upstream
<ikonia> the ubuntu gnome desktop is basically going into a fork
<cdbs> same here, which is quick but *bad*
<cdbs> ikonia: very much
<maco> we send our changes to debian
<ikonia> sucks
<cdbs> and it means MORE work for us
<cdbs> all the desktop devs are damn busy nowadays
<maco> i like kubuntu's patch policy... upstream has to ok it before it gets merged
<cdbs> with the GNOME 2.32 -> 3.0 and GNOME -> unity transition
<ikonia> probably too busy doing "their own thing" making a fork
<cdbs> I don't like it when Ubuntu tries to deviate from upstream (GNOME in this case)
<cdbs> maco: really? Patches need to be merged upstream first? Good policy, but we can't do that here, we are moving far away from GNOME
<ikonia> no, it's two fingers up at the open source projects it's built on
<maco> cdbs: not necessarily merged, but at least approved
<cdbs> :o
<maco> cdbs: for example, upstream qt said "well we're already frozen for 4.7 so go ahead and merge in your distro and we'll take that patch later"
<maco> (for the indicator stuff0
 * cdbs considers if he should join the Kubuntu developers and develop for them instead :)
<Tm_Tr> cdbs: just do it (;
<cdbs> maco: atleast they recognise Ubuntu :) here they are like: 'We don't care'
<cdbs> They won't even look at the patch if they are in a freeze
<ikonia> cdbs: probably because ubuntu is doing it's own thing with no consideration for the other projects
<cdbs> probably
<maco> and there's a standing agreement that upstream kde uses 3 level deep kickoff menu and kubuntu uses 2 levels deep. kde doesnt want to switch but doesnt regard it as a big enough difference to worry about
<ikonia> if I was debian I wouldn't take patches of ubuntu as it just does what it wants
<ikonia> "off"
<Tm_Tr> also many Kubuntu developers are KDE developers too (:
<cdbs> now that is a big change for KDE devs
<ikonia> that's useful
<cdbs> for us, that is barely a small change :D
<maco> cdbs: i said *doesnt* regard it as big enough to worry about :P
<maco> the patch has been shown to them, they say its fine they just dont want it
 * cdbs misread
<maco> their concern is, i think, largely that kubuntu doesnt introduce quality issues that reflect poorly on kde
<maco> meanwhile the kubuntu devs are enough of kde fanboys and fangirls that they dont want to deviate too much in appearance...so things tend to work out
<cdbs> Because you people have a concern about KDE
<cdbs> we don't care about GNOME, they don't care about us :(
<maco> you shouldve seen desrt's face when i mentioned the kubuntu patch policy at uds
<cdbs> desrt?
<Tm_Tr> it's all easier and makes more sense to cooperate with upstream IMO
<maco> ryan lortie
<ikonia> Tm_Tr: mention that to the gnome team
<cdbs> I would SURELY have attended UDS if I would have applied in time for sponsorship
<ikonia> you think a lot of yourself
<cdbs> Others with lesser contributions got accepted
<cdbs> brb
<Tm_Tr> ikonia: surely depends on upstream, yes
<Tm_Tr> I think the core in this is the close ties between KDE and Kubuntu developers (they're often the same)
<Tm_Tr> rest follows I suppose
<ikonia> I'd like to better understand the decision making process and reasoning behind chosing unity for future releases.
<cdbs> maco: Another roadblock for us is that many upstreams (eg Nautilus) have declared that they won't be accepting patches this cycle
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> (why won't they accept patches)
<cdbs> I have 2 patches awaiting commit in GIMP and 1 in Nautilus, both accepted in Ubuntu
<cdbs> ikonia: because they are busy migrating to GTK3
<ikonia> cdbs: right, so why don't ubuntu guys help with that ?
<cdbs> ikonia: its in Ubuntu
<ikonia> how can it be in ubuntu - but not be in upstream
<cdbs> Its called Ubuntu delta
<cdbs> it involvs modifying the Ubuntu package directly
<ikonia> so why hasn't that been done with upstream to stop two projects doing the same thing
<maco> cdbs: ikonia means why isnt ubuntu helping with gtk3 porting? are you saying ubuntu has already ported to gtk3?
<ikonia> sorry, thats what I mean,
<cdbs> maco, ikonia: The thing is, Ubuntu Natty still contains GNOME 2.32 packages
<cdbs> which is the same as maverick
<ikonia> why is that a problem ?
<cdbs> The 2.32 packages have been patched with the bugfix
<cdbs> Upstream is on 2.91
<ikonia> can't you use 2.91 ?
<cdbs> which means they are in progress of the port
<cdbs> too unstable
<cdbs> g2g
<ikonia> oh
<jpds> Now you see, stuff like this wouldn't happen if packages did not use cdbs.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1497 users, 14 overflows, 1511 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1497 users, 13 overflows, 1510 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1497 users, 16 overflows, 1513 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1497 users, 14 overflows, 1511 limit))
<ikonia> 19:45 <KnownTroll> Heya Mate!
<ikonia> 20:31 -!- KnownTroll [~Ricky@203.184.32.124]
<ikonia> 20:31 -!-  was      : Rick Barker
<ikonia> 20:31 -!-  server   : lindbohm.freenode.net [Sun Dec 5 19:58:28 2010]
<ikonia> 20:31 -!- End of WHOWAS
<ikonia> be aware another new alias for bacta, sent me a pm earlier
<rww> poutine changed their hostmask again >.>
<ikonia> oh really
<Myrtti> so little has changed during my being away
<Myrtti> same trolls
<ikonia> rww: I think there is a name ban in place for poutine in #ubuntu
<rww> Myrtti: Indeed. It's a little depressing.
<ikonia> Myrtti: possible because we do nothing about it, and find new ways to empower them and give them additional chances
<rww> ikonia: Yeah, I was pondering that. May as well add it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> go for it
<charlie-tca> Is there anything can be done about the spammers that jump in, spam, and leave?
<LjL> report them to staff if you suspect they're doing it in more than one channel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, barfster said: ubottu: sun-java6 is not and option
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-28
<hopp3r> hi
<hopp3r> sorry I was being off topic in #ubuntu
<hopp3r> but I stopped when I was told to D:
<Jordan_U> hopp3r: You were trolling. That's something that you should know is not OK, without being warned.
<hopp3r> Jordan_U: well, I didnt, and now I did
<hopp3r> Im sorry, ill never do it again D:
<hopp3r> iv never had a problem with #ubuntu before
<hopp3r> in *
<Jordan_U> hopp3r: Can we continue this in a few hours?
<hopp3r> Jordan_U: was about to go to sleep, what time will you be on tomorrow?
<hopp3r> or can I just talk to another op?
<Jordan_U> I'm not sure when. You can talk to other ops though.
<hopp3r> hurrrr, what about dax , he looks like a reasonable staffer who has a freenode cloak and looks nice :D
 * hopp3r pokes Dave2 
<hopp3r> err
<hopp3r> dax*
<dax> hopp3r: I'm not a named op in #ubuntu, and thus don't plan on removing your ban, as I've told you repeatedly.
<hopp3r> well then why do you have voice?
<dax> hopp3r: because I'm a member of network staff
<hopp3r> x.x
<hopp3r> you think christel is around?
<dax> hopp3r: I doubt it. christel is also not a named op in #ubuntu.
<pangolin> no freenode staff member is going to unban you in #ubuntu
<dax> this ^
<hopp3r> pangolin: you a ubuntu staff member?
<pangolin> hopp3r: come back in about 12 hours or so and talk to Jordan_U then.
<hopp3r> really? is noone else here a ubuntu op?
<hopp3r> whatever
<pangolin> I am an ubuntu op
<hopp3r> =oh
<pangolin> come back in 12 hours or so.
<hopp3r> x.x
<hopp3r> well why cant you help me?
<hopp3r> whatever, yeah ill come back then
<pangolin> because you are well aware of the channel rules jasonn
<pangolin> and I don't want to help you right now. Jordan_U can help you tomorrow.
<pangolin> hopp3r: Please part this channel as per the no idling rule us sucky ops make up randomly.
<hopp3r> that is a stupid rule
<hopp3r> but its your channel
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (truefx appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Pici> "synapticon"  Is that one of the new Transformers?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-29
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #ubuntu-server (excess flooder!)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theadmin said: !virtualbox is <reply> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jussi> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jussi> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 15440 kB, installed size 44948 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<jussi> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<jussi> !virtualbox is <reply> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi said: !virtualbox is <reply> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jussi> oh bollocks, i need to add this cloak to the bot :(
<jussi> someon add that.
<pangolin> !virtualbox is <reply> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubottu> But virtualbox already means something else!
<pangolin> !no virtualbox is <reply> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<Pici> hrm. looks like Mint 12 is out.
<pangolin> better download before they run out of copies
<Pici> Just a heads up in the event we see increased mintsupport questions.
<ikonia> beuno: hello ?
<beuno> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> can we help you with something (or are you here for a reason that I don't know about, in which case sorry)
<beuno> ikonia, I've started hanging out here to try and help out with the IRCC transition
<beuno> try and wrap my head around how things work around here
<ikonia> what IRCC transition ?
<ikonia> there is no transition
<beuno> IRC Council
<ikonia> there is no transition
<beuno> ikonia, maybe I should start by saying, "Hi, I'm from the Community Council"
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<beuno> ikonia, I'm sorry, what are you saying?
<ikonia> I'm trying to find out a.) if there is something we can help you with b.) what transition you are talking about c.) is there a reason you are in this channel when it is a no idle channel
<beuno> ikonia, I am here to understand a bit better how the IRC team is dealing with problems
<ikonia> why ?
<beuno> and IRC Council is being re-staffed
<ikonia> who has asked for this ?
<CarlFK> probably best to skim the logs
<ikonia> yes, there haven't even been nominations, so there is no transition
<ikonia> best to just explain it
<beuno> CarlFK, no, I would rather be in the channel
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> beuno: who has asked for this, what is this about ?
<beuno> because it's easier for me to read IRC as it happens than read 12 hours of logs
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why do you need to be in this channel that has a no idle policy
<CarlFK> beuno: regardless of what you would like, there is a policy that should be followed
<ikonia> we don't allow others to sit in, why do you think you can just ignore it
<ikonia> sorry my connection is dropping
<ikonia> slow / broken responses
<beuno> CarlFK, tell me about the purpose of the policy
<CarlFK> this is not the place
<beuno> CarlFK, ok, so to the point, my purpose here is to follow what's going on in the IRC world
<ikonia> beuno: if the Commuity Council leaders feel there is something that needs to happen, please communicate it to the IRC
<ikonia> darn it
<ikonia> the IRC council
<ikonia> beuno: the channel has a non-idle policy, that we'd ask you to respect, if you'd like to get exemption from this please communicate through the IRC council
 * Pici is confused
<ikonia> I am too
<Pici> I think we should start over.
<beuno> I'm sorry, I haven't said something needs to happen
<beuno> I'm here because I don't have a good grasp of how things work in the IRC world, and would like to improve that
<pleia2> the Community Council has to help with restaffing the IRCC, certainly there shouldn't be a problem with us being here to get a better feel for the team
<Pici> We have historically allowed CC members to idle here, and I don't think that it would hurt to not wait for IRCC approval in this case.
<pleia2> we aren't exactly the sort that the no idling policy was trying to keep out :)
<ikonia> no, your not
<pleia2> Pici: agreed
<beuno> now, I'm worried about the aggresiveness of this policy
<beuno> :)
<LjL> yeah, you're not the first helpful person who's had to leave this channel
<LjL> the policy has its limits
<LjL> i suggest we ignore the policy this time :)
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> communicate that someone would like to join the channel
<ikonia> it's just manners
<ikonia> explain the reasoning
<CarlFK> beuno: some quick googling found https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-February/000893.html which even has my personal take.
<Pici> beuno:While we don't exactly have a script that we follow when dealing with troublemakers, we like to not have comments from "the crowd" when trying to resolve issues.  Thats the reason why the policy is in place.
<beuno> Pici, sure, makes a lot of sense
<beuno> which is why I haven't said a word in this channel  ;)
<ikonia> which is why it would be nice if this was explained beyond "I want to"
<Pici> There was also suspicion in the past that visitors were using idleness in here to coordinate attacks on our channels.
<beuno> right, which clearly I'm not
<Pici> Aye.
<beuno> ikonia, I don't think the aggressive nature of this policy fits in well with the overall spirit of the project
<ikonia> beuno: I don't write the policy, I disagree with a great many
<beuno> at the very least, not in the way it's being implemented
<ikonia> beuno: however, it's nice to know you think that after 1 day of idling in here
<beuno> right, imagine all the great things that'll happen after a few weeks!
<ikonia> beuno: I don't think joining a channel with a no-idle policy not syaing anything or explaining to anyone why you are here fits well with the spirit of the project
<ikonia> especially from a communicty council member
<Pici> hrm
<CarlFK> or someone impersonating...
<beuno> I'm authed and all that jazz
 * Pici hits everyone with a tin-foil hat
<beuno> you guys should know that by now  :)
<beuno> so, this isn't great
 * maco joins pici
<beuno> you can't be this aggresive for no good reason
<beuno> we'll need to work on improving this with the new IRCC
<maco> this is like telling dholbach to gtfo
<ikonia> no it's not
<LjL> jussi, topyli, come here real quiiick
<ikonia> beuno: how would I go about improving the commuinication from the CC ?
<ikonia> I think we'll need to improve that with the new CC members
<CarlFK> I don't think there is anything wrong with telling anyone to follow the policy
<ikonia> or asking why they are here
<ikonia> "because I want to" isn't a good answer
<maco> is the IRCC parallel to or delegated by the CC?
<LjL> delegated
<maco> then having the CC take a look around makes fine sense to me
<ikonia> I have no issue with someone joining the channel,
<ikonia> I don't appreciate the criqiue on a reasonable question and the lack of communication
<ikonia> crique
<ikonia> darn it
<ikonia> critque
<maco> critique
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> my connection is dropping
<beuno> I don't think enforcing policy blindly, and this aggresivly is a good way to drive the project
<CarlFK> beuno: this is not the place for that discussion \
<Pici> guys
<Pici> gals
<LjL> CarlFK: where is the place then?
<Pici> We've used this channel in the past to discuss such things. Its not busy now.
<CarlFK> LjL: the ml I linked to seems like a good start
<LjL> it's one's own choice to use a ML or an IRC channel for a discussion like this...
<LjL> if this is not the place, then #ubuntu-irc is, but one or the other must be
<Pici> For long-term discussion of an issue, the ML is perfect. I personally think its ridiculous to not let a senior member of the community idle here because they want to see what we do, even if our policies don't explicitly define that as possible.
<LjL> for that matter, it was ridiculous to stop people like mc44 from being here
 * maco hung out here til she was asked to be an op
<Pici> So did I.
<LjL> really this says a lot about bureaucracy and policy methinks :)
<Pici> LjL: indeed.
<Myrtti> maco: so did I, but that was a long, long, LONG time ago.
<Pici> Myrtti: you're not that old
<Myrtti> well, if I remember correctly, it was over four years ago.
<Myrtti> and a lot of things have happened in the meantime.
<Myrtti> in both personal, community and industry timescale.
<beuno> I worry that you guys have to do a very important and super stressful job, and have to walk a thin line to get the right balance
<beuno> and that maybe some things have gotten too extreme
 * LjL is zen
<LjL> except when he goes berserk
<Myrtti> well there seems to be some communication problems both inside the ops establishment and to and from it.
<ikonia> test
<LjL> failed
<ikonia> it did, the connection dropped again
<Corey> I hung out here, but that's because I was "special."
<maco> Corey: so perpetually in trouble there was no point in you /part'ing?
<Corey> In unrelated news: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/icinga/ <-- Hey, a package I want!  What do I need to have in sources.list to reflect this?
<Corey> maco: I'm still in trouble. :)
<maco> that package is in universe for maverick, natty, oneiric, and precise
<Corey> maco: Insert profanity here.
<Pici> What do we think about someone asking for help using debmirror on suse?
<ikonia> doesn't suse use a different layout ?
<ikonia> for the repos
<Corey> Pici: I'd give a pointer or two, but not go out of my way to assist.
<oCean> hey, what did I miss :p
<Pici> Corey: I mean in #ubuntu
<Pici> oCean: :O
 * oCean always misses out on all the fun
<Corey> Pici: Quite.
<Corey> SO did I.
<Daviey> beuno: Just FYI, some of the ops are talking in the back channel with concerns about you being here, and your attitude.
<Pici> FYI: the CC was invited to idle there as well.
<LjL> meh seriously
<beuno> I'm only really concerned about our external-facing issues, what goes on in private team channels is, well, my definition private
<oCean> beuno: may I suggest you join #ubuntu channel? That's were the actual action is
<beuno> oCean, I don't think I'm ready to drink from the firehose just yet!  but I'm ramping up slowly, so I'll get there  :)
<oCean> beuno: I don't see how you will benefit from being here and not in the core channel. If you want to get an idea of what *this* channel is about, you should be in #ubuntu at least
<oCean> beuno: this channel deals with "what goes wrong" in the main channel(s)
<Pici> beuno: agreed. If we're successful, then things don't need to escalate to this channel.
<oCean> beuno: let me ask, what do you expect from this channel? As this is *not* the team channel for operators
<beuno> oCean, yeah, which is a good place to start. It's low traffic and deals with problems, I can easily look up the log when a problem arises, wrap my head around it
<beuno> but point taken, I can join #ubuntu as well
<beuno> oCean, I don't have any expectations, it just seems like the IRC world has been a bit rocky lately and I wanted to understand the way it worked before forming an opinion
<CarlFK> beuno: one of the things that makes it rocky is people asking for exceptions
<beuno> CarlFK, I see. So my idling here is creating problems?
<CarlFK> yes.
<Myrtti> depends on the viewpoint
<CarlFK> it is taking up my time.
<Pici> Seriously?
<CarlFK> it is slowing me down from figuring out how to stream video
<CarlFK> yes.
<oCean> beuno: I think it's a good idea to actually be part of this like you're trying to do, I have no issues with that at all. But you have to realize that it iss mostly "us organizing ourself" what's rocky, not the actual day-to-day channel operations
<oCean> this channel is only for the latter part
<Pici> CarlFK: I don't know what you're talking about. Despite the absense of any IRCC member, but the testimony of two CC members you still think that it bears discussion (that is taking up your time) to debate that the CC (which delegates control to the IRCC) cannot idle in 'our' channel?
<beuno> oCean, yeap, thanks for the insight
<czajkowski> Pici: aloha :)
<Pici> czajkowski: howdy
<CarlFK> Pici: yes
<Pici> Then I don't have anything further I could add at this time.
<ikonia> good, now the whole council is joining, excellent way to respond
<pleia2> ikonia: we'll be following up with the IRCC
<ikonia> following up what ?
<pleia2> clarifying the CC excemption to the no idling policy
<ikonia> it's not a massive deal, just some communication would have been nice
<ikonia> more so as it's one of hte complaints the current IRCC gets
<pleia2> I assumed this was settled since dholbach and I have been here for a while
<ikonia> you can see why,
<czajkowski> ikonia: people would complaing that the CC is idling in here to learn more about how the IRCC works?
<czajkowski> really ?
<ikonia> czajkowski: no, no-one said that,
<ikonia> pleia2: you're ops in core channels are you not ?
<pleia2> ikonia: I am not
<pleia2> never have been
<Myrtti> I thought -women is a core channel
<Myrtti> my mistake
<dax> Myrtti: it isn't
<pleia2> Myrtti: nope
<Myrtti> or rather one of the... hm, how to say it in unambiguous way...
<dax> I thought you had ops in #xubuntu for some reason, personally :\
<ikonia> there is no issue with the members being here, however a message to introduce yourself and why you are here beyond "because I want to"
<ikonia> pleia2: then I was mistaken I too thought -women was a core channel now to, again it's been back and forth so often I don't know
<Pici> (to be honest I didn't recognize beuno as CC member until he mentioned it)
<ikonia> but I do like the response of one council member gets questioned so you all join
<ikonia> good to know the council are above being questioned
<beuno> it has nothing to do with questioning
<beuno> it has to do with being aggressive
<Pici> I don't think thats the case.
<Myrtti> "a channel that has historically needed to be closely guarded and monitored to assure the quality and sanity of the channel space"
<Pici> er, that was to ikonia.
<ikonia> I guessed
<beuno> this is not the general spirit of the project, so there's genuine concern that it's not raising red flags in this neck of the woods
<ikonia> beuno: you have been in the channel for 1 day and you are raising red flags
<beuno> you guys have a very hard, stressful and thank-less job, but we still need to make sure the well-intentioned spirit of the project is being spread
<beuno> ikonia, well, it would be zero days if it were up to you!
<ikonia> do you not think that's a bit of an agressive reaction
<Myrtti> timeout guys
<ikonia> beuno: no-one said that
<Myrtti> coffee time
<Myrtti> or tea if that floats your boat better
<ikonia> beuno: I asked you why you where here and to follow the process as you just "told me" you where going to idle here
<ikonia> that raises red flags to me as a lack of communication from the council
<ikonia> then all of a sudden the rest of the council joined
<ikonia> it's almost like.....trying to prove a point
<pleia2> one other council member joined because there was a discussion happening about an issue
<pleia2> that is not "the rest of the council"
<ikonia> fair enough
<ikonia> but I am not happy about being acuseed of trying to have beuno removed
<pleia2> we'll get this clarified, but I assure you it was not malicious in intent
<ikonia> pleia2: there isn't a need for clarification (although I welcome you getting it)
<pleia2> or to prove a point
<pleia2> I agree with you that communication needs to be improved
<ikonia> a simple request for a member to follow the process as even resulted in "Hi, I'm from the council I will idle here"
<ikonia> then a string of critique
<ikonia> "we'll need to improve $X"
<ikonia> and then making suggestions that I don't want someone here
<Pici> (I need to get some work done here, but I am still interested in how this turns out, will be reading the backlog later)
<pleia2> unfortunately the anti-idling policy does have an implied "why are you here, go away" feel to it, even if that isn't the intent
<ikonia> then finally accusing me of not being in the spirit
<ikonia> pleia2: I don't agree with all the policies, hell I complain about a ton of them
<ikonia> that doesn't mean just ignore them
<pleia2> ikonia: I know
<ikonia> but I am pretty annoyed with being told I am not in the spirit of the project
<ikonia> and "red flags" being raised
<ikonia> I find it pretty insulting
<pleia2> I need to get back to work as well
<CarlFK> ikonia: welcome to IRC :)
<ikonia> I find that a pretty big red flags for the council
<reisio> oCean: I didn't tell anyone to google anything
<oCean> and I told you that google and/or lmgtfy are not acceptable support offerings
<oCean> attackd0gz: how can we help you?
<reisio> oCean: according to what?
<reisio> you're telling me that in the complete absence of help, someone giving someone a link to information that will help them is not allowed?
<reisio> according to what?
<attackd0gz> I am just checking things out.... first time on IRC I'll let you two be
<attackd0gz> thanks though
<oCean> attackd0gz: this channel has a no-idling policy
<oCean> reisio: yes, that is correct. Google, even the results of a certain search, might not be helpful.
<Myrtti> reisio: it's assumed that you've atleast had the minimum courtesy of checking the links you offer yourself, preferably have tested that the advice is sound, and for best results give only at the minimum semiofficial ubuntu support site URLs
<reisio> I did check the results
<Myrtti> lmgtfy is just plain rude
<reisio> I didn't lmgtfy
<reisio> dear god
<Myrtti> I didn't say you did
<Myrtti> I just said it's rude
<reisio> so are a lot of things not relevant to this discussion...
<reisio> if you don't want people to ever link to google, put it in the rules please
<reisio> it is not there right now
<Myrtti> "when helping, be helpful" can be extended to ...
<oCean> nvm
<Myrtti> oh well, back to my audiobook.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-30
<pangolin> beuno, czajkowski Just wanted to say congrats on your appointments to CC (little late) and welcome to the channel.
<pangolin> err better late then never :)
<elky> jussi, are you aware you have a guest jussi in here from an ubottu gateway?
<genii-around> I don't have enough energy left at this point in the day to try and tell niftylettuce about devices and mountpoints... bleh...
<tonyyarusso> Apparently not enough energy to maintain an IRC connection either :P
<CarlFK> Salty_nick is setting of my troll-dar
<urlin2u> please take a lokk at Staly_Nick at 19:55 and their choice of words
<urlin2u> @#ubuntu
<CarlFK> urlin2u: yeah, I have been watching...
<CarlFK> not thrilled.
<CarlFK> I made up the word troll-dar just now
<pangolin> CarlFK: do you have +o in #kubuntu, if so he is in there also
<CarlFK> pangolin: doubt it.
<CarlFK> ill take a look
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !restoregrub is <reply> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sagaci> just signed into IRC and got a PM from Lora, [21:23]	<Lora>	hii sex http://msnlive.info.ms
<sagaci> looks like in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I was just dealing with that now
<ikonia> there you go, that should be sorted now
<sagaci> righteo then
<ikonia> hello theadmin
<theadmin> Hey ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ? (I was just reading your factoid push)
<theadmin> ikonia: Well, see, we have the !grub factioid which also contains the link, however sometimes I thought it may be useful to only give the "RestoreGrub" link to avoid confusing people with the other ones.
<ikonia> i was just reading the restoregrub one, and I don't like the document
<ikonia> I agree with what you're saying a seperate factoid would be a good idea to split it out though
<theadmin> ikonia: Yeah the document is a mess but I think it's the best we have?
<ikonia> well.....that's not a green light to use it
<ikonia> would it be possible to work on a new document a MUCH better document
<ikonia> then link it
<theadmin> Well, I might, if only I had *any* experience with grub2 -- I was horrified the moment I saw the config file and switched away to the old grub
<ikonia> well, I can help you with chunks of it
<ikonia> get the layout / structure sorted out, then we can fill in the technical details
<theadmin> Hm, well, I must get myself an Ubuntu wiki account first I suppose.
<ikonia> that is a good starting point.....yes
<ikonia> there is another document I think is needed to marry this one up which is about ubuntu's grub2 install being useless for dual booting linux distros, more a warning that ties in with this one
<theadmin> Oh, wait, it uses Launchpad accounts, hm... I think I had one
<ikonia> a fair chunk of the re-install grub problems are arrising from people trying to dual boot
<theadmin> ikonia: "useless for dual-booting Linux distros"? How so?
<ikonia> well, the fact that the control files are held in /etc
<theadmin> ikonia: Nothing stops you from writing something custom in /etc/grub.d/ and running update-grub
<ikonia> it does from other distros
<ikonia> as the other distros can't access /etc/grub on the ubuntu system
<ikonia> but that's a seperate page
<theadmin> ikonia: err... oh... I see.
<ikonia> I think those two pages a warning/limitation page and a how to restore would be really useful
<theadmin> Well, it currently does show how to recover with many various methods...
<ikonia> it's not great and I don't think we should be using the other external CD's
<theadmin> non-ubuntu ones are a bad idea here indeed
<ikonia> it bascially gives you 1 command,
<ikonia> it doesn't explain what to do, what the output should be, how to trouble shoot, how to (more advanced) use the grub shell to fix any issues
<ikonia> that's what I mean by a better docuemnt
<ikonia> document even
<theadmin> ikonia: Yeah, my point exactly, wasn't sure if that's normal for an Ubuntu doc, I mean... I'm not into that, I usually get my info from the ArchWiki xD
<ikonia> the ubuntu docs in the wiki vary from excellent to very poor
<ikonia> hard to keep track on them all, but the link you've raised through the factoid is something (in my view) that's worth updating and doing a better job with
<theadmin> It won't let me sign in, acts weirdly
<theadmin> (I click "Sign on and continue", it goes back to the main page saying I'm signed in, but when I navigate to the article it appears I am signed off... hm)
<ikonia> odd
<theadmin> *hits Ctrl-F5* there we go, much better
<ikonia> if you'll spend a bit of time doing a usable layout, eg: introduction, where to get the official tools, preperation, do some stuff, trouble shooting. I'll then help you fill it in with some content
<ikonia> once that's done we can change the factoid and then look at maybe adding a more advanced section
<theadmin> K, I'm working on it, give me a while
<ikonia> no rush
<ikonia> just send me a pm or ping me and we'll get on it
<ikonia> I've not wrote any grub2 documentation yet so it will be a good way to brain dump, also Jordan_U has put in a big ammount of effort with grub2, so getting some input and opinions from him would be useful
<theadmin> Hey um, what's the official spelling: "Software Center" or "Software Centre"?
<ikonia> you're asking a UK guy, bad idea
<theadmin> By "official" I mean the one used in Ubuntu when LANG=C
<ikonia> we can always fix things like that later at review
<ikonia> don't worry massive about that sort of thing
<theadmin> Oh okay
<theadmin> ikonia: Did you by any chance set your client to ignore pms from me? xD I can't seem to reach you there
<theadmin> ikonia: I haven't saved it yet, by the way, um, I don't think it's ready enough to do so
<theadmin> ikonia: Current state, more or less: https://pzt.me/7kuk
<ikonia> nope, was just away from desk scanning things
<tonyyarusso> I wish I actually knew what Fair Use law was on remixing works on YouTube.
<jussi> tonyyarusso: the wikipedia article has some pretty good  info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_use
<ikonia> !restoregrub is <reply> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ikonia
<ikonia> !restoregrub
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ikonia> Jordan_U: when you get chance could you review that page, put a cleaner basic update on but would like to grow it
<ikonia> personally I'm not a fan of putting the boot-repair tools in there
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Guest97529)
<oCean> trolls :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !teamviewer is <reply> Teamviewer is a simple, ID-based remote control and support app. It's source-code is currently closed. TeamViewer deb packages can be downloaded at the official site, http://teamviewer.com . You may also obtain additional information there. Beware: TeamViewer uses !wine internally to run.
<popey> 'currently'
 * oCean shrugs
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (ken____ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (ken____ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Jordan_U> ikonia: The terminal instructions in the new grub page will not work. I'm working from my cellphone so I can't easily edit it now. "grub-install /dev/sda" is the same as "grub-install --boot-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda". In a LiveCD environment "/boot" is the squashfs/aufs, not /boot directory of the target system.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: They can be fixed by adding instructions to mount the target system and pass the correct --boot-directory option or by chrooting in.
<Resistance> i'm tryin to figure out whether #kubuntu has its own ops channel, does it?  or is this where stuff for it gets reported
<Resistance> (if the ops trigger is used)
<jussi> Resistance: nah, the highlights come here
<Resistance> i see
<Pici> Resistance: this channel serves all the Ubuntu core channels (#kubuntu included).  The ops trigger is customized for #kubuntu to list ops that have access there.
<Resistance> i caught someone in #kubuntu asking a question that pertained to illegal acts (see !illegal)...
<Resistance> i was hesitant to trigger the ops signal, but meh
<Resistance> thanks, jussi, Pici.
<ubottu> Resistance called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> handled
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, orzel said: ubottu:  no crash, i just choosed 'z' when aptitude was asking about a config file conflict. 'z' stands to 'suspend update to check the file. File is checked, but i dont know how to go back to the aptitude process that held the lock on db
<Pici> I'm going home, anyone here to look at ryaxnb and tensorpudding in #u-ot?
<Myrtti> if I have to, but my concentration is vaning fast
<oCean> again with the phones? :(
<Myrtti> it's ryaxnb
<Myrtti> what did you expect
<oCean> yeah, my bad
<oCean> If we only could ban 1 topic for a year...
<elky> "stupid stuff" is a topic, yes?
<oCean> elky: is that a trick question?
<oCean> wait
<oCean> http://i.imgur.com/kxBpi.gif
<bastidrazor> can you please revive ubottu.
<elky> !ping
<elky> jussi, ^
<bastidrazor> thank you :)
<elky> jussi01, ^
<Resistance> i take it ubottu exploded?
<Resistance> Guest40382, i take it fixing ubottu is top priority?
<Myrtti> probably not at this hour when it's almost 2am in where he is :-/
<Resistance> well then that's problematic :P
<Resistance> i kinda needed to quote one of its factoids
<Resistance> specifically the one which has the unsupported derivatives thing
<Resistance> the one that !crunchbang calls :P
<Myrtti> c'est la vie
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-01
<qmr> FUCK
<qmr> YOU
<qmr> BITCH
<elky> qmr, that behaviour will not solve your issue.
<elky> care to take a moment to compose yourself and try again politely?
<qmr> care to eat shit and die?
<charlie-tca> when will they learn? getting banned from ops makes it much harder to resolve any issues...
<elky> Probably never :(
<qmr_> COME AT ME BRO
<CarlFK> some animals are more aggressive than others.
<pangolin> hippos are especially aggressive
<qmr_> Whose bright idea is it to have beta drivers that break everything in a release?
<qmr_> you bastards are going to be the first ones against the wall when the revolution comes
<Pici> qmr_: This is not a support channel.
<Pici> We are not developers.
<pangolin> I am not a bastard
<qmr_> I beg to differ!
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz is asking for Mint support which isn't supported in #ubuntu and ubottu is sleeping
<ActionParsnip> can you please fix
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: I hear the fixer is sleeping...
<ActionParsnip> np
<Pici> ActionParsnip: pangolin is in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<CarlFK> hmm.. all the factoids are logged... and very parsable
<qmr_> yea.  he's banning people left and right
<qmr_> hide yo kids, hide yo wife
<pangolin> hide yo money man, times are tight.
<pangolin> anything we can help you with qmr_ ?
<qmr_> you can unban me, and then  jump off a bridge
<qmr_> preferably in that order
<pangolin> not going to happen
 * elky raises an eyebrow.
<Tm_T> ubottu: welcome back
<ikonia> Jordan_U: thank you, when you are next around I'll talk to you about the updates
<jussi> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<jussi> :)
<Tm_T> morning jussi (:
<oCean> quo vadis ubottu!
<marcusdavidus> hello my mice dont works .
<marcusdavidus> wtf?
<marcusdavidus> in windows its works
<marcusdavidus> alsa sow itsd turn on
<marcusdavidus>   but
<marcusdavidus> it not woring
<marcusdavidus> it wre wrig   on 11 04
<marcusdavidus>  i not tested it tilltoday and wi find out that my micdont worksd
<marcusdavidus> its EVILL
<marcusdavidus> ups
<gord> JackOfHearts, hi, you want the channel #ubuntu not #ubuntu-ops
<pangolin> JackOfHearts: You have been warned many times about your attitude and also about swearing. I know that you have been given the !enter factoid many many times but still continue to ignore our guidelines. Can you please tell me why?
<JackOfHearts> i know
<JackOfHearts> sryy
<pangolin> sorry is not enough, I want to know why you continue to ignore our channel guidelines
<JackOfHearts> because u ppls are just hilarious. go on any debian forum
<JackOfHearts> ask any qustion
<JackOfHearts>  u got any asnweer
<JackOfHearts> go on ubuntu forumn
<JackOfHearts>  all admisn wil kick ban u
<pangolin> this is not Ubuntu forum
<JackOfHearts> for nothing
<JackOfHearts>  lways
<JackOfHearts> always
<JackOfHearts> its like thaty
<JackOfHearts> so sad ubu kild deb
<pangolin> stop using the enter key every two words
<JackOfHearts> i know sorry
<JackOfHearts> so mate the problem is impissed on ops on all ubuntu  irc and forums
<pangolin> I don't believe you. I am banning you for 7 days and maybe you will learn that this is not a joke.
<JackOfHearts>  im fucking puting linux on every my friends pc i can
<JackOfHearts>  and whn they come to forums
<JackOfHearts> they found nothing
<JackOfHearts>  nop elp
<pangolin> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JackOfHearts> an this bs with this lang?
<JackOfHearts>  who care m8?
<JackOfHearts>  inux is FREE
<pangolin> We care.
<JackOfHearts> for the peoples
<JackOfHearts>  u make way more stupid things than gos u fight with
<pangolin> linux is free, use of the freenode network is a privilege
<JackOfHearts> u dont understood
<JackOfHearts> i dont sspeak aboute only ic
<pangolin> use of the ubuntu irc channel is a privilege and subject to community guidelines
<JackOfHearts> i speak aboute whole ubuntu community
<JackOfHearts> privilage?
<JackOfHearts> did u lok behind window?
<pangolin> you continually ignore the guidelines
<JackOfHearts> microsoft at worlds
<JackOfHearts> apple eat worls
<JackOfHearts> and linux doping shiet
<pangolin> see you in 7 days.
<JackOfHearts>   cuz we are polite
<pangolin> Please part now.
<JackOfHearts> my god
<JackOfHearts> ur s blind
<JackOfHearts>  cheers
<Pici> AnaRch: Was there anything further?
<Myrtti> you're not funny. stop it.
<oCean> Hello TImewarper
<oCean> what's up?
 * oCean sighs
<Timewarper> can i join kubuntu please?
<oCean> beuno: we ask of our regular users not to use noisy away messages or nick changes. It just adds unnecessary clutter to the channel
<beuno> oCean, fair enough, I'll dial it down
<oCean> thanks
<funkyHat> /nick --noisy funkyHat
<oCean> don't mock me funkeh, I can still edit the wikipage ;-)
<RoadsterGT> Hey i was banned in #Kubuntu
<RoadsterGT> please unban me, any mistake wont be repeated
<oCean> RoadsterGT: sorry, I have no op in #kubuntu channel
<boooh> i was banned from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> can you explain emmabot?
<Myrtti> and can you explain your behaviour in #ubuntu?
<boooh> i thought that oCean was a bot
<boooh> and i asked "can someone kick oCean?"
<oCean> boooh: the last couple of days I have asked you to respond
<boooh> two times
<boooh> emmabot is my mobile client
<oCean> I also explained why I needed you to respond
<oCean> I gave you LOTS of changes to explain
<oCean> err.. chances
<boooh> ok, my client is under construction
<boooh> and i can't respond from here
<boooh> right now
<boooh> so
<boooh> i will never join #ubuntu with emmabot
<boooh> but
<boooh> you have banned me with my other nick
<boooh> boooh
<oCean> indeed
<oCean> So you won't bring emmabot in #ubuntu again?
<boooh> i promise that emmabot will never come to ubuntu
<oCean> ok
<boooh> sorry for that
<oCean> boooh: also, remember this channel. If you feel you're being attacked, or mistreated or whatever, come here and tell us
<boooh> okok
<oCean> don't go after another user in the channel
<boooh> chanserv told me. i thought you was a bot, not an op
<boooh> :)
<oCean> ok, misunderstanding, that can happen
<oCean> I'm about to remove your ban. But please keep our Code of Conduct and Guidelines in mind
<oCean> !guidelines > boooh
<ubottu> boooh, please see my private message
<oCean> !coc > boooh
<boooh> ok
<boooh> sorry for that
<boooh> will never happen again
<oCean> boooh: try to enter #ubuntu please
<boooh> i'm on #bots now
<boooh> ok
<oCean> all set
<boooh> works
<boooh> thanks
<oCean> boooh: great. Have a nice day
<boooh> have a nice day
<boooh> :)
<oCean> boooh: If there's nothing else we can do, please /part this channel, as we have a no-idling policy here
<oCean> boooh: you frequent nick changes are not much appreciated. Also, please /part this channel
<oCean> have we had a discussion about the nick <PeeOnYou> earlier?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-02
<dax> Hi! Any #ubuntu ops around for a PM?
<Myrtti> anything for you, dear
<dax> thanks Myrtti :)
<EvilResistance> can one of you talk to Tech-1?
<EvilResistance> he's being somewhat...
<EvilResistance> um...
<EvilResistance> i'm trying to not use obscenities ;P
<Tm_T> EvilResistance: on it, thanks
<EvilResistance> yep pangolin decided to jump on it, ;P
<EvilResistance> thanks
<ikonia> hello faLUCE, I forwarded you to this channel as you kept ignoring what I was telling you and responding back with a rude attitude
<faLUCE> ikonia: you can do all what you want but your answer was and is nonsense.
<ikonia> faLUCE: no problem then, if you don't want to work within the support guidelines of the channel I see no point in explaining it any further.
<faLUCE> my question can be useful for a lot of people, since it helps to make backups and distros from ubuntu
<ikonia> faLUCE: or I can explain why we don't support your custom spins
<faLUCE> ikonia: there's no other way to create "easily" a custom distro ubuntu based, you are too blind to understand that. and to get that this can be useful for lot of people
<ikonia> faLUCE: ok, I'll explain, we don't support fixing peoples custom spins as there are many things that can effect the results of a custom spin moving away from known ubuntu working setups
<faLUCE> anyway, do what you want, and be free to act as a stupid
<ikonia> faLUCE: if we support 1 users attempt at a custom spin, we have to support every users attempt at custom build, which as you can see in such a busy channel would double the workload and make it a very time consuming process
<Tm_T> also it would make centralised support rather pointless as we couldn't trust people having similar experience
<faLUCE> ikonia: stop explaining nonsense reasons. My question was really useful. then I could create a how to for solving such problems and make all the people do their distro ubuntu based
<ikonia> faLUCE: sorry, your question was outside the support topic for official ubuntu distros
<ikonia> faLUCE: I tried to explain this to you 3 times, each time you got more rude, so I ended up forwarding you here
<ikonia> if you are comfortable working within the support guidelines, I'm happy to remove the forward and allow you to rejoin
<faLUCE> ikonia: again, you can repeat this till the endo of time. I don't agree. And I won't repeat till the end of time MY reasons, since yoou are too MYOPE to understand
<ikonia> ok, well, I'm afraid those are the guidelines for using the channel, if you can't agree to follow them, you can't use the channel
<ikonia> (sorry to make it so black and white, but that's how you're pushing it towards)
<ikonia> there are other channels such as ##linux (which I can see you also asking in) that maybe better suited to more general issues such as yours
<faLUCE> ikonia: again, cure your MYOPIA
<ikonia> I'll leave this conversation there and ask you to leave the channel then please.
<Tm_T> faLUCE: I would kindly ask you to stop the rudeness
<faLUCE> Tm_T: it was not my fault
<Tm_T> faLUCE: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<faLUCE> and I wan't stop it. I've been banned for nonsense
<elky> in that case, this conversation is over.
<Tm_T> faLUCE: the reason for your bans has been explained multiple times now
<faLUCE> Tm_T: the ban has no good reasons. And it's dummy  to think that it has reasons only because it has made by an op
<elky> faLUCE, you're probably more likely to get help for custom spins at askubuntu.com
<faLUCE> anyway, I'll solve the problem by myself, and then keep the solution alone.
<faLUCE> elky: it's not custom spins. it's a OPTIMUM way of BACKUP
<faLUCE> and it's discussed in the ubuntu official guide
<faLUCE> please stop talking if you don't even know what's the point
<elky> faLUCE, there's no need for you to be in here if you're not going to constructively discuss the issue.
<faLUCE> elky: I tried to do that
<elky> no, you professed you refused to abide by the guidelines. That's quite the opposite of constructive
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu newb trolling asking for questions he didn't want the answer to so he could storm off to "try another distro"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<faLUCE> elky: no, I did not professed that. I professed that ikonia is MYOPE
<elky> that's not constructive either.
<faLUCE> elky: that's not costructive. but the rest I said before, IS costructive ([09:02] <faLUCE> elky: it's not custom spins. it's a OPTIMUM way of BACKUP)
<faLUCE> [09:02] <faLUCE> and it's discussed in the ubuntu official guide
<faLUCE> really, before banning people, think better
<elky> faLUCE, i'm confused as to what exactly you did before making your own live distro with remastersys. could you brief me on the changes?
<faLUCE> elky: this is the complete question:   Hi. I installed lubuntu 11.10 on a Intel BOXDG41AN mini-itx mobo (with Pentium dual core E5700). Then I installed few programs and created my own live distro, lubuntu 11.10 based, with Remastersys. Then I booted on another pc (Intel DH67CF LGA-1155 mini itx mobo, with cpu i5 2400) with this distro but the graphic card does not work. I can make it work only at low resolution with nomodeset. The rest is ok  How can I
<faLUCE> solve? Where can be the problem?
<faLUCE> the ubuntu official guide says that it's the only method for having a portable snapshot of ubuntu
<elky> i know the question, i would like you to answer mine, because if things changed, it can very well make it impossible for someone who doesn't know the full list of changes to help at all
<faLUCE> but it doesn't work. In addition, there's no "remastersys" channel
<faLUCE> elky: no changes
<elky> "Then I installed few programs and "
<faLUCE> only added two programs: vlc
<faLUCE> and... maybe kde+konversation
<faLUCE> but really trivial user space things
<elky> so, "created my own live distro" is not actually true?
<faLUCE> it's just a dummy distro with these added programs
<faLUCE> the problem is, I suppose, in the xorg config
<ikonia> xorg should be dynamic
<popey> faLUCE: am I right in saying the goal here was to take a known working system from your mini-itx machine and try it on the LGA-1155 system?
<ikonia> unless you have hardcoded a change
<elky> faLUCE, we don't know what configuration hacks you put into the xorg
<faLUCE> elky: I did not put anything
<faLUCE> I wonder if there's a way to backup xorg config, since there's no xorg.conf file
<ikonia> its dynamic
<faLUCE> then I can do little modifications of this file on the new machine, in order to make it working
<elky> faLUCE, dpkg-reconfigure was the way the last time i had to do it iirc
<faLUCE> it's dynamic but xorg.conf must be considered firstly
<elky> that may have been a while ago now
<faLUCE> elky: already tried
<faLUCE> as you can see, there's a lot of stuff that is interesting for everyone wants a quick and easy snapshot of ubuntu
<elky> ok, so your question is, in fact, "i am trying to boot a system with a new video card, and it's not working". True?
<ikonia> xorg.conf is still valid, however if it's not there is should go to dynamic configuration
<faLUCE> ikonia: you don't get the point. something goes wrong in dynamiic conf, therefore I want to provide xorg.conf
<ikonia> faLUCE: I do see that
<ikonia> however using a host system with a different setup to make that config / test the config is not a good idea
<faLUCE> elky: yes, it's so
<faLUCE> ikonia: I don't find alternatives. and I don't find quicker and easier ways for making a portable snapshor of ubuntu
<ikonia> if hardware devices require hardcoded options it won't be portable
<ikonia> as the hardcoded options may conflict with machines with different hardware
<popey> that presumes he added hardcoded options
<ikonia> I'm not saying he did
<popey> why not ask him if he did?
<faLUCE> I did not add them
<popey> there we go
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<ikonia> he's not added the options, that's the problem
<ikonia> he wants to make an xorg.conf with options for the second machine because detection isn't working
<popey> faLUCE: do you have an xorg.conf at all?
<elky> faLUCE, in your new machine, can you boot up a regular livecd?
<faLUCE> right
<faLUCE> popey: I don't have it
<popey> right
<faLUCE> elky: yes I can.
<popey> again, asking, rather than presuming wins the day
<popey> jeez
<ikonia> I'm not presuming, it's exactly what he just said
<faLUCE> anyway: how can I automatically create a xorg.conf backup file?
<popey> You're going down an unnecessary path. Fact is he wants to test a copy of system A on system B. This is not an unreasonable thing to do
<elky> faLUCE, if you boot it up, and the video works, that xorg.conf can be saved to a flash drive, for example, and then you can replace it on your new machine when you use your remastered livecd. i don't know how you'd make this permanent to the remastersys livecd thingie though
<elky> at least, this is what i would try
<faLUCE> elky: this is a good idea, but as said before
<faLUCE> how can I automatically create a xorg.conf backup file?
<elky> i didn't see that part of the query
<popey> if you are using a live setup there wont be one (an xorg.conf)
<faLUCE> but all this stuff would be useful for ubuntu people
<faLUCE> and you banned me
<faLUCE> (I'm not polemic now)
<elky> faLUCE, because you weren't clear and then you got into arguing. lets forget that now
<ikonia> I've removed the ban forward for you, with my apologies
<faLUCE> elky: no, really not. I was very clear
<faLUCE> ikonia: never mind
<elky> faLUCE, then why did i have to ask you questions then?
<popey> faLUCE: the root of this problem is that your i5 based video card doesn't work with lubuntu 11.10 ?
<elky> the bottom line is that you argued and were insulting. please do not do this in the future, ok?
<faLUCE> popey: no, it works, since it works with live cd
<elky> popey, on a regular livecd it does, apparently
<elky> faLUCE, since you're unbanned now, can we move this discussion back to the support channel?
<faLUCE> elky: yes
<elky> faLUCE, btw, where did you install remastersys from? I don't see it in the repositories.
<faLUCE> elky: from remastersys website
<elky> faLUCE, ok, as a fact, we can't be expected to support the behaviour of software that isn't installed from our repositories. Just for future reference, ok?
<elky> Regardless of what someone writes in a book.
<faLUCE> elky: I did not ask for support for remastersys. Note two points:
<faLUCE> 1) I asked for xorg stuff (you can say that I should ask in xorg channel, and ok)
<elky> Actually, you are. "<faLUCE> how can I automatically create a xorg.conf backup file?" is asking for help with remastersys behaviour. There is no but for that.
<faLUCE> no, elky, I don't want support for remastersys. I only would like to know how can I solve xorg issues
<faLUCE> elky: note that remastersys is no longer in development
<faLUCE> therefore, it would be nonsense to ask for that. I only would like to make some adjustments
<elky> but you're wanting to get the xorg automatically generated by a remastersys export?
<faLUCE> elky: you said a correct thing:  faLUCE, if you boot it up, and the video works, that xorg.conf can be saved to a flash drive, for example, and then you can replace it on your new machine when you use your remastered livecd. i don't know how you'd make this permanent to the remastersys livecd thingie though
<elky> note "i don't know how you'd make this permanent to the remastersys livecd thingie though"
<faLUCE> elky: no problem for that. I can "patch" the installed distro
<faLUCE> I don't want to patch remastersys
<faLUCE> I want only to patch the nonworking installed distro
<elky> you would be doing precisely that, though. it's part of the usage of the remastersys.
<faLUCE> elky: no, it's avulse from remastersys
<faLUCE> let me explain:
<elky> avulse is not a word i know.
<faLUCE> sorry: extraneous
<elky> ah
<faLUCE> let me explain
<faLUCE> I would create xorg.conf from the OFFICIAL ubuntu live cd
<elky> lubuntu*
<faLUCE> then use it in the broken installed distro
<faLUCE> elky: ok, lubuntu, but it's not a matter of k,l or u
<ikonia> faLUCE: is it just for this one machine or portable as you said earlier ?
<ikonia> faLUCE: if it's for 1 machine then fine, if it's for other machines than creating a hard coded xorg.conf may cause you problems on the others
<faLUCE> ikonia: I can use this  way of proceeding for all the future machine
<faLUCE> I mean: the xorg.conf is only for one machine
<ikonia> faLUCE: are all the future machines the same hardware (exactly the same from a video point)
<faLUCE> the way of proceeding is for all the future
<ikonia> yes, but is the future all the same machine, or differnt types of machines
<faLUCE> ikonia: different hardware, but I can use this method
<ikonia> you can't
<faLUCE> why not?
<ikonia> hardcoded xorg.conf may cause problems for machines with different hardware
<faLUCE> ikonia: I'm not saying that
<elky> ikonia, if he wants to fiddle around he can, so long as he doesn't expect us to fix it each time
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it then
<faLUCE> elky: exactly
<elky> so we're of the understanding that you won't be asking specific remastersys questions in the future?
<faLUCE> elky: in fact it's not remastersys specific
<elky> it would be if you expected us to make it easier for you
<elky> lets just leave it at that. i really need to get back to the other things i was doing
<faLUCE> elky: anyway the point is: how can I backup xorg from a live cd?
<elky> faLUCE, with the cp command?
<faLUCE> elky: cp of what?
<elky> the file? i really don't know.
<faLUCE> elky: as said before there's not xorg.conf file!
<faLUCE> in previous versions of ubuntu there was it.
<elky> hence "i really don't know"
<faLUCE> elky: ok, but don't say that it's remastersys stuff...
<faLUCE> sorry if I appear rude
<elky> right now you're appearing as though you're continuing a support query in a channel that isn't a support channel
<elky> faLUCE, is there anything else you need regarding the irc channels? if not, could you part from here so we know we don't need to ask you in the future?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ernesto__ said: ubottu: i know it is an old release but won't there be any optional sources list for me to keep on installing certain packages?
<ikonia> I'm talking to seriously in pm to help him understand he's in an ubuntu support channel, not an Microsoft one
<`-`> seriously!
<ikonia> what are you doing ?
<oCean> `-`: just drop it
<`-`> ah
<`-`> i was checking on ocean
<`-`> 1s
<oCean> ?
<`-`> yeah you both actually
<`-`> bit quick on the trigger
<Myrtti> when you joined the channel, you were asked to comply with the IRC guidelines and Ubuntu Code of Conduct which ask you to be helpful when helping. I repeated that request on the channel
<`-`> Myrtti note i did not include you thar :)
<`-`> and while there may be a little offtopic, the majority of it was in response to ocean and ikonia
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> I've not spoken to you
<Myrtti> we *really* prefer there not being *any* offtopic
<Myrtti> it is the biggest channel on this network
<`-`> Myrtti preferring something and reality are usually two different things
<`-`> and i agree it would be nice
<`-`> but when the poor guy thinks i'm offending him and an op hits me for apologizing..
<`-`> well i'm not sure how to be courtious
<`-`> also
<`-`> ikonia it looks like your correct.. i was assuming one of those comments were meant for me; my apologies.
<Myrtti> `-`: we try to keep the goal and reality as close to each other as possible
<`-`> finally.. i didnt come in here to talk
<`-`> just to see if oCean is just a !@#% talker or an op with an attitude
<`-`> :)
<oCean> you had to come in here for that?
<`-`> thx anyway sorry about that ikonia tata~~
<Myrtti> you seem to have an attitude I don't like, so I guess the feeling is mutual
<`-`> oCean i chose to do so
<`-`> Myrtti and i support your right to have such an opinion, and even express it
<Myrtti> `-`: btw your nickname is really difficult too
<`-`> lol
<`-`> its the tick
<oCean> `-`: it does not matter if it's an op or a regular user asking you to stop
<Myrtti> the tick is a deadkey for me
<`-`> yes ocean it does
<oCean> no
<`-`> gotcha Myrtti
<oCean> not in our channels
<Myrtti> oCean++;
<`-`> 2s oCean
<`-`> if your an op you represent: a. ubuntu, b. freenode. and c. most importantly canonical
<Myrtti> canonical... ahhahahha
<`-`> its about perception not truth
<`-`> thats WHY ## exists here
<`-`> ## == official
<oCean> ?
 * `-` sighs
<pangolin> `-`: wrong
<`-`> nvm hf
<`-`> yeah i bitflipped it :P
<`-`> anyway try not to be tards in chan it makes the distro look worse than it is
<oCean> meh
<`-`> hahahahaha
<`-`> good one
<`-`> nice way to make my point
<Myrtti> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> the aforementioned user has just joined pretty much all the Ubuntu IRC channels there are
<Myrtti> excess flooded themselves out, but I'm still holding my breath
<oCean> joining channels again
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu (`-`)
<Myrtti> well that was a relief
<beuno> ooops, sorry, force of habbit
<pangolin> :)
<pangolin> we appreciate your understanding
<Pici> !ping
<popey> beuno: ask gord how he does it, his irc nick change on one network and not on another
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<popey> Pici pongs
<Pici> popey: yes, thanks.
<gord> popey, i sometimes forget and change nick on freenode, the hell that brings, the wrath of people yelling at me telling me not to change my nick
<Myrtti> we love you anyway
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<czajkowski> gord: I do feel bad for them tbh, given they are encouraged to change status to being away and many are in ubuntu channels and work channels
<beuno> popey, yeah, i know how to do it, but I've been changing it in both for 5+ years, so finger-memory
<popey> heh
<mneptok> beuno: easy solution? never leave the keyboard. EVER.
 * beuno is very close to achieving that
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-03
<BarkingFish> Morning ops - just a quiet word in your ears, please watch mohamad in #ubuntu, he's just informed a user in their not to waste his time with me, after I warned the user through ubottu for using foul language.  He seem s to be rather impatient ant the least.
<BarkingFish> *at the least
<BarkingFish> for the record, he's also suggested to this user to ignore FloodBot1 too
<CarlFK> mohamad is fine.  other than not being a native english speaker, and someone gettign confused on who was using what language.
<CarlFK> bye bye
<bazhang> * FckYouNgger is now known as eboy
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pangolin> ...
<DanQ> Please prohibit Ubuntu developers from transforming this distribution to one like Mac OS X.
<LjL> gord: stop doing that, plskthx
 * LjL has done his duty
<oCean> Oookay
<Myrtti> oCean: I would have just told him to move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, and told ActionParsnip to go with :-P
<oCean> hehe
<oCean> But now I have another chance to talk to sabdfl, since another report of my abuse is going there.
<oCean> his desk must be full of such reports
<LjL> what, you gave sabdfl the finger or something?
<Myrtti> oCean: oooo, you're speshul
<oCean> no, lately it seems to be a trend to inform him of my OP actions <DanQ> Please be advised Mark Shuttleworth will hear of the abusive power you conclude.
<Myrtti> yes.
<LjL> oh
<Myrtti> you are speshul
<Myrtti> here, have a daisy
<oCean> \o/
<Myrtti> --,---*
<LjL> daisy, daisy, give me your answer do
<bazhang> I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that
<ldunn_> My mind is going
<Myrtti> Siri, sing me a song
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Sidewinder1> I'm getting disgusting PM.s from ubuntunoob.. Could one of you wonderful folks please handle this for me? He's already been kicked from #u.
<ikonia> yes, I'm dealing with him now
<ikonia> he's doing the same to me
<ikonia> he's just been kicked from #rhel and been warned enough in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: could you pm me what he sent you please
<ikonia> (remove anything that is personal to you)
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Please stand by..
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: thank you
<bazhang> now in #xubuntu with more nonsense
<Sidewinder1> Have a great day, all.
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (AnusUranus)
<marienz> LjL: fwiw: #RubyOnRails a few minutes ago: < ~smokerrrrr> U CANT STOP CHOLBU
<marienz> you've probably heard of him
<marienz> (minus the typo)
<LjL> marienz: uh actually, no
<marienz> recurring problem with entirely too many proxies/vps hosts
<marienz> (cholby, that is)
<LjL> there's a little buggety in the floodbots as well....
<LjL> marienz: ugh, he/they are doing it in several channels with different nicks at the same time... (#debian and #ror)
<marienz> I don't think #debian is him (scrollback goes back too far)
<LjL> yeah you're right
<LjL> just presumed from the "cunts"
<popey> /12/9
<popey> BAH!
<oCean> tonyyarusso: they've been advertising the anontux site more than once lately
<tonyyarusso> oCean: Ah, good to know
<tonyyarusso> Well, now I can say "You already asked that"
<bazhang> wabi hello
<wabi> hello bazhang
<bazhang> wabi how may we help you today
<wabi> can someone help me out a little, why my fixed ip of mine.. is banned on #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> let me check the ban tracker
<wabi> cool, a ban tracker :) how does this one work ?
<wabi> bad behaviour.. according to ip nick/adresses something like that ? :)
<Flannel> wabi: It allows us to keep notes on bans that are set/removed, which allows operators who are different than the ones who set the bans to help remove them.
<wabi> get it, Flannel
<wabi> so if i got on that list.. (somehow) getting to a banned list... housing a fixed ip.. i got to be a very bad guy :) right ?
<Flannel> wabi: well, I'm not sure about you being a bad guy, but I certainly don't understand why you did what you did to get banned.
<Flannel> wabi: From what I can tell, you joined #ubuntu, and then asked "<wabi> can i say "pussyfucking" here without beeing banned ? smile
<wabi> yeah.. this is truely one of mine.. and i can stand to statement, Flannel  :)
<wabi> that
<Flannel> and then went on to some remark about there being no girls in #ubuntu.  Those two things got you removed, after which you came back, and told an operator that you "still like to say 'pussy'"
<Flannel> even if it's offtopic for #ubuntu.
<Flannel> wabi: So... yeah.  Care to shed some light on why you thought that'd be a good idea?  I'm taken aback.
<wabi> Flannel, as i said, i can stand to that statement :) .. you seem to be a bit more aware on englisch talk than i am
<Flannel> wabi: So... if I unbanned you from #ubuntu, we'd just get more of those sorts of comments?
<Flannel> wabi: by "stand by those statements" you mean you admit to making them? or are proud of them?
<wabi> no you would not.. but i might get an answer to my keyboard problems regarding to use ubuntu :)
<wabi> Flannel, i dont know.. why people got some problems "with pussy" :) this seems to be international :) you are very "diplomatic" ..and i appreciate your effort
<Flannel> wabi: It's not just that word, Ubuntu channels follow the Ubuntu IRC guidelines, part of which is to keep things family friendly and avoid profanity and the like.
<Flannel> wabi: In fact, please read and understand them now (take your time): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wabi> sorry, Flannel . i need to look up what "profanity" means in the dictionary :)
<Flannel> wabi: swear words
<Flannel> wabi: Whats your native language?  We might have someone who can do this in it.
<wabi> my native language. is human :) Flannel :)
<wabi> but , german, english, some french.. chinese..also
<wabi> smile
<wabi> whats your second language.. Flannel ? smile
<Flannel> wabi: German.  But I wouldn't be helpful in this instance.  Just keep going through the IRC Guidelines the best you can.  Ask when you have questions or need help understanding something.
<wabi> so your second language is german ?... shoudnt you then be "aware" why  i am banned ?.. on ubuntu ? by just mentionin "pussy" ? smile, Flannel ? grin
<Flannel> wabi: Yes, I am aware.  I already told you why.
<Flannel> wabi: Lets try to stay focused.  Please read through and understand the IRC Guidelines.
<wabi> you are nice, Flannel :) but you can "ban track back" on what ever Irc guidelines there are :)
<wabi> who is setting those up ?
<Myrtti> the community, including IRC ops, IRC users and other Ubuntu volunteers, over several years.
<Flannel> wabi: The Ubuntu community has set them up.  The IRC guidelines are already summarized on this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wabi> blah, Flannel :) i do say "pussy".. unregarded.. to what some irc guidelines say :).. if this is a matter to be banned.. do so :)
<Flannel> wabi: If I had to pick the top three that are relevant to you right now: Code of Conduct, Language and Subject, Don't be annoying.
<wabi> we are not in america , here .. Flannel
<Flannel> wabi: That's correct, we're not.
<wabi> :)
<Flannel> wabi: However, if that's how you're going to insist on behaving, then I don't think you'll get unbanned today.
<wabi> well, it must not be. Flannel ..  helping out someone, a day.. is a task.. aint it ?
<wabi> gg
<Flannel> wabi: It is.  Unfortunately you've indicated that you're not willing to respect the rest of the people helping/getting help in #ubuntu, so I can't unban you.
<Flannel> wabi: Is there anything else that you need help with regarding Ubuntu IRC channels?
<wabi> well Flannel . thank you very much for your standpoint.. but it seems that you are in more need, than i am :)
<Myrtti> wabi: are you done?
<wabi> to what, Myrtti ?
<Flannel> wabi: It's not my personal standpoint, but the standpoint of the IRC community.  If there's nothing else, I'm going to ask you to leave so other people can use this channel when they need to, thanks.
<wabi> thats lame.. Flannel :) and you seem to know.. using a channel is to have some talk :)
<Myrtti> wabi: please leave.
<elky> wabi, when you visit people, you should follow by their house rules. If you can't, then the people you upset can rightfully kick you out. That's what has happened here.
<Flannel> wabi: This channel isn't a social channel, it's for resolving administrative issues.  Your issue won't be resolvable today, so I ask you part the channel so that we can resolve the issues of other people when the need arises.  Thanks.
<wabi> sorry, i am not a native english speaker..
<wabi> Flannel,
<wabi> need to read this .. to get a clue..on what you want to say
<elky> wabi, this channel isn't for social chat. this is for ops to talk to people about bans and stuff. we need you to leave so that when other bans need discussing, we can do so with less interruption.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> just finished trolling in #freenode prior
<Pici> bazhang: a904?
<bazhang> Pici, yeppers
<elky> looks like there will be a need very soon, wabi. could you please go?
<wabi> so you discuss bans here ?.. but you cant stand an argument ? without .. wanting people to "leave" that are not .... "in your sight of way" ?.. is this the way you discuss bans here ?
<elky> wabi, we've discussed with you and you insist to keep behaving badly. do you wish to change your mind on that?
<Myrtti> wabi: if you can't understand that pussy and offensive language towards women is not a good thing on our channels, then there's nothing else to talk.
<Myrtti> asdf, can't make sense of what I'm writing myself anymore
<Myrtti> time to go catch some zzZZ, gnite
<elky> wabi, we ask people to leave when they finish a discussion, because if we just let everyone stay here, there may well have been lots of people interrupting the discussion you and flannel had, and you would not have gotten to talk to him
<wabi> elky.. it pretty late over here now
<wabi> but okay
<wabi> what do you think..is a bad behaviour.. on saying pussy..and beeing interested on opposite sex ?
<bazhang> ...
<Myrtti> sorry, wabi, this isn't going anywhere. bye.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-12-04
<Jordan_U> !guidelines > feioso
<bazhang> small caps?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1479 users, 12 overflows, 1491 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1479 users, 14 overflows, 1493 limit))
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu html warned about being off topic.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> * Linuxsucks (~Sabdfl@59.94.135.240) Hmmm
<Tm_T> oCean: must be some helpful guy
<oCean> I think it's sabdfl syping on us
<pangolin> on a Sunday?
<pangolin> also eyes open on papsky/popsky
<pangolin> hmm or not
<pangolin> ikonia: :(
<ikonia> pangolin: the permissions are wrong on the file
<ikonia> that's all
<pangolin> well the expert emery knows all.
<pangolin> see how long it takes for him to decide to reinstall
<ikonia> it could be any thing, setuid on the sudo binary, etc
<ikonia> but don't worry, rush in, create a root account (???) and then edit the file (despite the file containing the admin group setup default)
<ikonia> just stupid
<pangolin> you should ask theduck if he wants to fix it now or continue to follow bad advice
<ikonia> nah,
<ikonia> I warned the duck not to follow and he ignored it, so let him wreck his system
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<ikonia> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Myrtti> the hell
<Myrtti> I wouldn't be able to keep my bloody cloak and nickname if I weren't identified
<ikonia> however btlogin works fine
<Myrtti> I get absolutely *no* response from the bot
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ikonia> odd
<pangolin> @whoami
<ubottu> IdleOne
<Myrtti> factoids work
<pangolin> LIES
<Myrtti> @whoami
<Myrtti> aaaaaaaaand nothing happens.
<Pici> I just do 'btlogin' in pm with ubottu and it works
<pangolin> strange
<Myrtti> pjupppp.
<pangolin> that's one for jussi I guess
<Myrtti> well it doesn't seem to have the proper cloak either
<ikonia> I wonder if it's something to do with the new cloaks ?
<pangolin> but it recognizes the rest of us
<ikonia> not me
<ikonia> well, it does with factoids
<ikonia> @whoami
<ubottu> ikonia
<oCean> @whoami
<ubottu> oCean
<ikonia> oh, it does
<Myrtti> ;____;
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
 * mneptok feels the love
<pangolin> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Myrtti> @whoami
<pangolin> yeah the @login is not a good test
<Flannel> If you can successfully get the supybot portion to recognize you (your password may be required), you can add the new cloak to your list.
<Tm_T> @whoami
<ubottu> tm_t
<Tm_T> I'm not tm_t ):
<oCean> Foulad, jtokarchuk hello
<Foulad> hi
<oCean> Foulad: what's up?
<Foulad> is there is any way to access my ubuntu using http like
<Foulad> www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<jtokarchuk> oCean: Just checking it out, I presume you do not want users idling here?
<Foulad> or citrix ?
<Tm_T> jtokarchuk: correct (:
<oCean> jtokarchuk: that's correct. But this is the channel to use when reporting malicious behaviour and such
<oCean> jtokarchuk: thanks for letting us know
<jtokarchuk> oCean: Roger. Know for next time.
<oCean> Foulad: this is not a general support channel
<Foulad> <oCean>
<Foulad> im just asking if you have such feature
<Foulad> or planning to
<Myrtti> you were doing fine in #ubuntu
<oCean> Foulad: I expect it's something custom made for the site
<Myrtti> Foulad: you're asking in the wrong channel.
<Myrtti> in so many ways it's baffling why you joined here to ask it
<Myrtti> Foulad: did you have an issue that needs channel ops resolving it?
<Foulad> <Myrtti> only freezing issue
<Foulad> <Myrtti> with 2D seems working fine
<Myrtti> Foulad: er
<Myrtti> no.
<oCean> Foulad: this channel,,, is NOT a support channel
<Myrtti> Foulad: are you being spammed in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Foulad: have you been banned in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> Foulad: do you have an issue with the #ubuntu channel?
<Foulad> <Myrtti> no im not
<Myrtti> then ask in #ubuntu
<Foulad> <Myrtti> i will go there
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Foulad> thank you guys
 * oCean waves
<pangolin> !ops-#lubuntu
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - hyperair, elgoh, or phillw!
<pangolin> !no ops-#lubuntu is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, elfgoh, head_victim, hyperair, jmarsden, MichealH, Mohan-chml, phillw, stlsaint, Unit193
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<jtokarchuk> Hello ?
<ikonia> hi
<jtokarchuk> Hey ikonia, had a question about the Ubuntu-doc channel topic
<jtokarchuk> http://www.mdke.org/?p=67 <-- unsure of why this is there? confused? Was looking for somewhere to get involved
<ikonia> jtokarchuk: that link isn't in the topic
<ikonia> oh, it is
<ikonia> and it's not appropriate either
<jtokarchuk> Alright, was pretty sure that was the case.
<ikonia> thanks jtokarchuk
<ikonia> jussi: nhandler_ topyli  elky  woth looking, that really doesn't look like a link that should be in the topic of the ubuntu-docs channel
<jtokarchuk> ikonia: No probs, toodles.
<ikonia> or "#ubuntu-doc"
<elky> oh lovely, mdke's been hacked by the looks
<ikonia> that would be an understatment.....
<elky> i will /msg him, he's online
<ikonia> danke
<popey> hacked?
<ikonia> popey: check the URL
<elky> popey, look at the url
<popey> ah, sorry thought you meant irc
<ikonia> popey: unless mdke's got a hacking crew together
<popey> (he irc's from my box)
<ikonia> no no no
<ikonia> I am in your box
<ikonia> hacking
<elky> popey, if you talk to him at all, can you follow up please?
<ikonia> maybe it's something we should try to push the use of the wiki for
<popey> left him a pm, but I dont have his mobile number
<ikonia> (although that doesn't help poor mdke's box)
<ikonia> wonder how long that's been like that
<elky> google seems to have sensible stuff from august
<ikonia> annoyin
<ikonia> annoying
<elky> oh lordy... http://mdke.org/tmp/help.ubuntu.com/
<popey> looks like he's taken it down
<popey> oh, no
<ikonia> am I missing something ? he's mirrored the ubuntu site ?
<popey> no, he's in the doc team
<elky> but that could mean the docs site could be compromised if this isn't sorted
<ikonia> sorry, I meant the wiki, not main website
<ikonia> I know he's in the doc team
<elky> iirc, he's on dreamhost
<popey> why could the docs site be compromised?
<ikonia> he won't have kept passwords or anything there would he, it just looks like a straight mirror
<popey> chances are his wordpress site was hacked
<Myrtti> oh dear
<ikonia> keeping on top of a wordpress site is a full time job with the volume of version updates
<elky> dreamhost are really struggling to stop haxoring via old sites on shared boxen
<ikonia> at least if it's dream host they can do an image based OS re-install
<elky> i'm going to contact them, a down site is better than a hacked one
<popey> he's mailed me back, he's working on it
<popey> thanks chaps
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> that's a quick response
<elky> oh good thanks
<elky> popey, he should probably contact dreamhost anyway, they have scans they run to pick up on files that are indicative of activity. they'll need to be run on that entire box
<popey> yeah, he has
<elky> awesome
<elky> ohdear
<elky> he's multiplying again
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-26
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sambagirl)
<bazhang> <anonymous_KIDZ> Ok Change topic
<bazhang> haxxor
<jussi> he is funny, that one
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1707 users, 3 overflows, 1710 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1738 users, 3 overflows, 1741 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1738 users, 3 overflows, 1741 limit))
<Mamarok> something is wrong with FllodBot, it is behaving strangely in #k
<Mamarok> anyone?
<ubottu> In ubottu, usr13 said: nikolam: Is this relevant?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/777092
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (RyanC_  giving bad advices again)
<Pici> nikolam: can we help you?
<nikolam> I would not like to stay here, since it is ops-only channel. Just would like to recover normal status on #ubuntu. I did not stopped talking/helping user about swap partition the same moment I was asked to.
<Pici> one moment.
<nikolam> But I stopped. Going away from this channel now?
<Pici> nikolam: did you speak to bazhang about this?
<nikolam> Pici, thats it. And he said will last few days.
<Pici> Let me see if I can summon him, as he didn't really leave enough notes on our ban tracker.
<nikolam> Pici, I don't think but maybe talk log will help how it progress to understand on my part.
<nikolam> Pici, maybe it is clever for me not to stay on ops channel. I will paste to you the talk.
<bazhang> Snowhog] (~quassel@169-112-35-72.mtaonline.net): Paul,,,
<bazhang> is he legit? in #kubuntu
<IdleOne> is he identified?
<bazhang> [Snowhog] is using a secure connection
<bazhang> thats sasl I guess
<IdleOne> looks like the same info posted on the kubuntu forums
<Fuchs> no, it isn't
<Fuchs> it is SSL I guess ;p
<bazhang> ssl?
<bazhang> heh sorry
<Fuchs> you don't see whether people use SASL or not
<bazhang> yeah I use both, afaik
<bazhang> ruhroh
 * IdleOne casts resurrection spell on ubottu
<IdleOne> think I used a little too much eye of newt
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> rackspace having an issue?
<tsimpson_> I'm guessing so
<Jordan_U> !ccsm
<ubot93> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Jordan_U> !compiz
<ubot93> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Jordan_U> Both point to #compiz, but #compiz's topic states "For unity support, please use ubuntu channels". Does that mean that they won't support anyone using Unity, or just that they will answer wobbly windows questions from Unity users, but not Unity specific questions?
<ikonia> to be honest, if I was compiz, I'd not support unity
<ikonia> it's canonicals plugin/platform
<AlanBell> hmm, this is true
<AlanBell> they are mostly not interested with people running Unity
<MrChrisDruif> Thou I like where this is going (suggesting Ubuntu should move away from compiz as it's composition manager), this isn't the place to discuss that (I think at least)
<AlanBell> I had a long discussion with them about the largedesktop dependency and dependency management
<AlanBell> not suggesting that at all MrChrisDruif, just whether we should point people with compiz questions in the direction of #compiz so readily
<MrChrisDruif> Well, that would depend on what the question is about.
<AlanBell> it would to an extent
<MrChrisDruif> Those two factoids are about compiz and it's manager ccsm
<MrChrisDruif> But !unity ?
<MrChrisDruif> !unity
<ubot93> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<MrChrisDruif> Like I said, if the question is more unity related than compiz, well you know what I'd suggest. #ubuntu ofc
<MrChrisDruif> However if it's more compiz related referring to #compiz would be best, thou I did hear rumors once that the "unity plugin" caused a lot of breakage with the rest of compiz.
<MrChrisDruif> Anywho, I'm off to bed.
<ikonia> I don't think the majority of users of #ubuntu can measure up if it's an issue with compiz or unity for most issues
<ikonia> most that I actually see are either a.) ubuntu/unity issues b.) people wanting to use compiz effect with unity, and it not being compatible.
<ikonia> neither of those seem fit to be pushed to #compiz for me
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> #compiz for people wanting to write a new plugin or patch ccsm or something
<ikonia> they do seem to support generic compiz config issues quite well too
<ikonia> be nice if canonical dedicated some time to #ubuntu-unity or #unity or whatever
<ikonia> or released some solid documentation on it
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-unity is used, but it isn't really very compiz focussed
<AlanBell> compiz isn't really supposed to be an exposed part of the platform as far as I can tell
<ikonia> AlanBell: but in reality it is, so $something should be done
<ikonia> I only said #ubuntu-unity as I couldn't think of a better channel
<AlanBell> yeah, neither can I, and Canonical have lost their main compiz guru as well
<ikonia> I'm sure (thankfully) there is more than one guy holding it together
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-27
<Jordan_U> What should I do if I throw a regular baseball in the air and rather than coming back down, it simply keeps going up on its own power? What would a chef say if I asked them the same question?
<ubot93> almoxarife called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> lots of !es in #ubuntu
<h00k> IdleOne: that
<h00k> s who I was having issues with earlier
<IdleOne> they joined -es now
<h00k> they've had warning, and direction to /join #ubuntu-es
<jussi01-nom> Hi everyone.
<jussi01-nom> I am aware about the server, Im trying to get onto the guy.
<Tm_T> oh goody
<lhavelund> this is good news.
<lhavelund> poor jussi. getting woken up to a dead bot, instantly put in charge of fixing it.
<tonyyarusso> lhavelund: Better than a doctor being put in charge of fixing a dead patient.
<lhavelund> tonyyarusso: I consider them similar situations.
<dontknow> hi
<dontknow> i banned from ubuntu and ubuntu offtopics
<dontknow> i would like you to reverse it
<dontknow> anyone here?
<Tm_T> dontknow: hi, do you remember why you were banned?
<dontknow> Tm_T: i said ubuntu 12.10 adding spyware and they will not have my root anymore
<dontknow> i mentioned couple of times, i was angry
<dontknow> Tm_T:?
<chu> Hello dontknow
<dontknow> chu: hello
<dontknow> chu: do you have autority to take ban back?
<chu> There are a few things I can comment on right now regarding your position. The first, and possibly the most important, is that there is a guideline for participating in Ubuntu related channels, which I gather you have not read. Corresponding to this guideline is an enforced code of conduct for using these IRC channels.
<chu> dontknow: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dontknow> chu: i agree with guidelines
<chu> The link to the guidelines above mentions the Ubuntu code of conduct too. Take note that this is taken *very* seriously.
<dontknow> chu: i can criticise
<chu> Sure, no one said you couldn't.
<dontknow> chu: i read the code of conduct
<chu> I am reading the log of your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic (on the 24th of September) and to be honest, I fail to see any evidence of you taking this seriously. First and foremost you have failed to acknowledge the topic in the guidelines titled "Language and Subject", so I doubt you have read (nor "agree") with the guidelines. While there's nothing wrong with criticism, the manner you present your criticisms in is incredibly hostile, simply
<chu> this means there cannot be any constructive discussion resulting.
<dontknow> chu: send me link please
<dontknow> with pm
<chu> You just told me that you have read (and agree) with the guidelines, but apparently you missed the first paragraph, which says: "Please also be aware that Ubuntu channels are logged"
<dontknow> chu: yes. i wanted log link
<dontknow> chu: do you take ban back or not?
<dontknow> chu: i can't find ubuntu-offtopic logs there http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/23/?C=N;O=D
<dontknow> wow! amazing
<DJones> Looks like he's lost connection for a bit, give him a bit of time to get reconnected
<dontknow> chu: are you there?
<chu> Yeah, sorry, internet dropped out.
<dontknow> i can't find ubuntu-offtopic logs there http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/23/?C=N;O=D
<chu> Well here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391632/
<chu> My mistake, I was under the impression that #ubuntu-offtopic was logged. But maybe not officially.
<dontknow> chu: lol i read the log, i am behind what i said there. ikonia is overreacted
<chu> Your style of communication is not very encouraging - I can completely understand the reason you were banned in the first place. Remember, we want #ubuntu* channels to be _friendly_ places for discussion.
<dontknow> chu: i don't attack personally someone
<ikonia> it is a waste of time to discuss this with dontknow
<ikonia> he is a known troll and trake pride it in
<ikonia> I suggest not wasting any more time with dontknow
<dontknow> ikonia: who said that?
<ikonia> me
<dontknow> you are wrong then!
<dontknow> when did i become troll? and "known troll" i am wondering
<dontknow> ikonia: let's discuss then?
<chu> Ok, dontknow I ask that you think about this a bit more and come back in due time, show some evidence you have "matured" (or more, acknowledge the reasons for your ban). I'm not going to lift the bans at this moment.
<ikonia> no
<dontknow> ikonia: what are the things that you disagree with me?
<dontknow> chu: well, i am matured already. tell me what you disagree and lets discuss
<ikonia> I don't wish to discuss it further, I've made my point in the logged channel. From that point of view, I'm done
<dontknow> ikonia: what line shows your point in that log?
<ikonia> I didn't paste a log
<ikonia> I gave the channel my opinion.
<dontknow> you gave the channel but me?
<dontknow> after banning me?
<chu> dontknow: I disagree that you have matured enough. I will not discuss this further with you. If you feel that you have been treated wrongly, you can consult the appeal process as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess - But note that taking this later route could potentially do more harm than good in your case, so I strongly suggest just waiting it out and come back in due time.
<dontknow> chu: there will be no need for that
<ikonia> hello lufu
<bazhang> a robin hood of sorts!
<Pici> how, what uhh?
<ikonia> hello nikolam
<nikolam> hello ikonia . Resolving +g on #ubuntu by bazhang  , me not being shutting up instantly on swap file topic.
<ikonia> ok, I'll try to look it up, but anything I should know ?
<nikolam> ikonia, +q, sorry. I will send you log.
<bazhang> nikolam, hi
<ikonia> nikolam: no need, bazhang is here
<bazhang> now he's joined #xubuntu
<knome> who?
<Pici> nikolam
<knome> ah yes, he's been giving a bit trouble lately
<bazhang> he likes to rant about adbuntu/google/privacy
<knome> that's not what he's been ranting about in #x
<bazhang> heh
<knome> he's a "regular"
<ikonia> hi nikolam, bazhang is still active
<nikolam> ok will come back again. thank you.
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> nikolam: no. stay.
<bazhang> nikolam, hi
<nikolam> ok staying. Thanks.
<ikonia> no, I mean bazhang is active so you can resolve your mute with him
<nikolam> hi bazhang
<bazhang> nikolam, I need you to read the channel guidelines and the code of conduct for Ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !guidelines | nikolam
<ubot93> nikolam: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | nikolam
<ubot93> nikolam: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<nikolam> i did not know about no away messages. thats new to me. ok.
<bazhang> nikolam, just to be clear: #ubuntu is support only. not for complaints about privacy/google/amazon
<nikolam> there is also reporters guide.
<nikolam> supporters. sorry
<nikolam> bazhang, so you think that responding to complaints is nont support itself
<bazhang> nikolam, and when asked to move to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel /stay on topic, then one does that
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is not the channel to make complaints in, responding to them is just as off topic.
<nikolam> bazhang, I know, was not asked lately.
<bazhang> nikolam, sure you were. thats one of the reasons for the +q
<nikolam> Aha I see IdleOne . But does "ubuntu make unwanted connections
<nikolam> classify as complaint / bug or technical issue.
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> Hm complaints can then be channeled to bug reports?
<nikolam> I think I signed CoC about 6 or more years ago. I hope things are not changed too much since.
<AlanBell> nikolam: specifically bug 1054776
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1054776 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Don't include remote searches in the home lens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054776
<AlanBell> we tend to prefer people to add comments to bug reports when they have additional useful information to contribute to a solution, such as a patch or steps to reproduce the issue
<nikolam> aha I see. maybe issue is just too big, bug adding to bug is best way to have them in place, Yes.
<AlanBell> what you can certainly do is click the green text at the top and mark it as affecting you too
<nikolam> uh, just reading that bug report makes me.. frighted. That is F from FUD
<AlanBell> along with the 431 other people who did that. It isn't as if this issue is something that isn't known.
<nikolam> AlanBell, of course. uh.
<AlanBell> now, is there any other issue we can help you with relevant to this channel?
<nikolam> AlanBell, i am re-reading CoC as per bazhang request Atm.
<nikolam> I think `be respectfull ` part is very important.
<IdleOne> The point of you reading both the guidelines and coc was not to get your opinion on them. We need you to understand them and follow both while in Ubuntu irc channels.
<nikolam> ok IdleOne
<nikolam> ok bazhang re-read and understand.
<nikolam> I now need to go, because I have a date, I got to get part from channel. See you, bazhang
<bazhang> ok...
<IdleOne> issue resolved.
<bazhang> I wonder if he knows that the +q is still there
<IdleOne> of course not.
<bazhang> * [{xmb}] (~alexmbott@80-218-123-178.dclient.hispeed.ch): fucked microsuxx bot
<bazhang> wow annoying
<bazhang> he's a better sheller
<Pici> thats the best response I've seen for learning that we don't support webmin.
<Pici> "woops?"
<lhavelund> ghehehe.
 * lhavelund hops for a test!
<lhavelund> ohoho.
<elky> we gave you ops? oh dear
<lhavelund> elky: well, december 21st *is* coming up.
<elky> oh of course
<elky> looks like someone broke the -meeting topic
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-28
<h00k> lhavelund: stranger
<h00k> lhavelund: who are you
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu Evil_Eric PM'ed asking him to keep the random comments out of #ubuntu. He agreed.
<IdleOne> darn bot!
<bazhang> ubot93, lag
<ubot93> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> what!
<IdleOne> lol
<Unit193> ./ubot93 doesn't have Bantracker loaded, and is pointless to have it as it'd have it's own database, and doesn't have OP.
<IdleOne> I forgot for a second
<IdleOne> I blame jussi
<elky> ubottu's still not back?
<Tm_T> indeed
<bazhang_> @mark #ubuntu <RJ45-Q> I said a small percentage of Ubuntu is made by 'tards, not all of it.
<bazhang_> aughbottu
<elky> heh
<ubot93> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest83543)
<nikolam> ping bazhang
<jpds> IdleOne: He's got a point you know.
<IdleOne> jpds: I know he does, discussing that point in #ubuntu is the wrong place though
<DJones> I've just set a banforward to ops, mainly for the attitude/ragequit
<ubot93> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Morrisasaurus)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-29
<usr13> I seem to have a problem.  I've tried to join #ubuntu but joined #ubuntu-ops.  So what is up?
<usr13> Hello?
<bazhang> just a moment usr13
<bazhang> usr13, you there?
<yenom> ubot93  >  ubottu ?
<bazhang> yenom, = usr13?
<bazhang> yenom, you're ban forwarded here to discuss before being allowed back in #ubuntu
<bazhang> yenom, changing your nick to surpass the ban is not the way to resolve it
<yenom> So what should I do to resolve it?
<bazhang> I've changed the ban so thats not possible any more
<yenom> Really?
<yenom> So..............?
<bazhang> you're not in #ubuntu any longer, so yes
<yenom> Ok, well, have fun... I guess...........
<bazhang> perhaps now you'd like to have that discussion
<bazhang> or not
<elky> you talked crosspurposes
<bazhang> if he had waited just a moment longer, or responded as usr13...
<elky> yeah
<bazhang> oh well
<bazhang> not the first time for this kind of issue with him
<Unit193> usr13 is actually still here, so unless that's about to time out...
<usr13> Yea, I'm here
<usr13> What kind of issue?
<bazhang> so ready to discuss?
<usr13> Sure....
<bazhang> arguing about sudo?
<usr13> Yes.......?
<bazhang> what was your point there
<usr13> That just because someone used sudo that would not wreck permissions in ~/
<bazhang> I missed it, so if you would not mind giving a re-cap
<usr13> I suppose if you chown or chmod yea, but just because you use sudo or a root shell?  no
<bazhang> as opposed to something else?
<bazhang> why would you need sudo in your home?
<usr13> Just what I said.  Someone spoke about getting into a root shell and another said that if they did, they'd hose up permissions in ~/  Well that's just not so.  He could have specified how that would happen.  I was just hoping to give him the chance to clarify how it could happen, and not just say that by activating sudo or a root shell that it would magically happen.
<usr13> All I said is that, no, simply using sudo  or  a root shell  wouldn't wreck permissions in   ~/
<usr13> Now he could have come back and said, well yes, but any files you save in /user/my-name/  would be owned by root and that could constitute a permission problem, etc. or something to that effect... Or I would have... but... Oh well.
<usr13> I think that people deserve to be told what they are up-against and not just taboos, don't talk about sudo  or root shell.  Why not talk about it.  People come to these channel's to learn about Linux.  Right?  Well, we should let them / help them.
<usr13> That is a great deal of what IRC is about. And that is a great deal of what OSS is all about.
<bazhang> I believe you were asked to move on from the argument
<usr13> As to why you would need sudo in home?  Well that is a good question.  I would also ask the same question.
<usr13> If one initiates a root shell, they would be in /  not /home/user
<usr13> So yea, the statement the other guy made was in error.
<usr13> I intend for people to correct me as well, if I say something in error.  I WANT to be corrected.
<usr13> And I did move from the argument.  You can look and see.  I typed not another word about it.  If you would like to go back and look, I welcome you to.
<bazhang> I missed it, and just trying to understand the context
<usr13> And what do you mean, "this is not the first time for this kind of issue with him"?
<bazhang> arguing past being asked to drop something
<usr13> If you think I'm a trouble maker, leave the ban on.
<usr13> That is not the case.  I did not argue passed being asked to drop something.
<bazhang> 10:34 < usr13> IdleOne: YOU DROP IT!
<usr13> I'm arguing now... so....
<usr13> oh well....
<bazhang> then immediately quitting
<elky> o.O
<bazhang> <snowyrooftops> Jbuss, try ArchLinux
<bazhang> this was following several testimonials for MINT (also from snowyrooftops)
<Tm_T> sudo can mess up file ownerships in ~/
<Tm_T> easily
<bazhang> wish we had a working bot/bantracker etc
<Tm_T> I believe only "sudo -i" does give root user with /root/ as home
<Tm_T> so all other methods can lead to files created/owned by root in normal user's homedir
<Tm_T> this is why you should never run gui apps with sudo btw
<bazhang> never understood why anyone would *ever* use sudo or sudo -i with the home directory
<Tm_T> bazhang: sudo -i makes sense
<bazhang> gksudo/kdesu(do)
<Tm_T> "sudo -i" gives you the proper root shell
<bazhang> used it perhaps *once* in many years of UBuntu use
<bazhang> or that was gksudo iirc
<IdleOne> he was banned because of the rage quit after being asked to drop it.
<bazhang> Tm_ T?
<bazhang> oh usr13
<IdleOne> usr13 but I'm all for banning Tm_T also
<bazhang> !agreed
<bazhang> oh shut it ubot93
<Tm_T> bazhang: well, you don't run gui apps from root shell either (:
<bazhang> gksudo nautilus, and just the once...
<Tm_T> that's totally different from root shell, which is a good thing
<IdleOne> gksudo jockey-gtk ot kde
<Tm_T> ...mrunagi is ok in #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> !skype
<Tm_T> oh, right
<ubot93> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Tm_T> I wonder how this is "not supporting recent releases" http://blogs.skype.com/garage/2012/11/skype_41_for_linux.html
<blackness> how do i go about getting a ban removed?
<ikonia> just ask
<ikonia> why where you banned ?
<blackness> first time, a comment was taken wrong, second time because i connected to my bnc to chat.
<ikonia> ok - can you explain what happened ?
<blackness> you banned me both times, do i really need to?
<blackness> First time, you took "netflix works on linux lol" wrong, Second time, Instead of reconnecting VIA ipv4, i used my bnc and evaded First ban.
<ikonia> ahhh that's you
<ikonia> yeah I'm not interested in resolving this with you, as when I asked you to just join #ubuntu-ops to sort it out, you thought it was clever to fire up your bnc to dodge and brag about it
<ikonia> I can't be bothered with that,
<blackness> so i get to just wait it out to whenever the ban list is cleared?
<ikonia> until someone wants to remove the ban, I'd have removed it as I understand how comments can be taken wrong, which is why I asked you to join #ubuntu-ops and one of the team will sort it out
<ikonia> I'm only now not interested as you wanted to show off and dodge the ban and brag abou tit
<ikonia> it
<blackness> i did that the first time. Oct 17th i believe was the date
<ikonia> and what happened then ?
<blackness> silence.
<ikonia> (this was a different nickname)
<ikonia> (as I recall)
<blackness> was linked to this one, but i dropped both nicks, and registered this one again.
<blackness> but yes, it was another nick.
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> if it was silent, it's probably as someone wasn't around/free
<ikonia> so either waiting or coming back would have been a wiser thing to do
<blackness> i waited all night, i assumed being IRC someone was alive.
<ikonia> well, it doens't look like they where
<ikonia> (from what you are saying)
<blackness> either way, if you unban me, great if not ill wait. i'm not going to continue to 'beg' for it.
<ikonia> I'm not asking you to beg
<ikonia> I'm not asking you to discuss it
<blackness> So the end result is?
<ikonia> I'm not going to remove the ban as when I asked you to join #ubuntu-ops to resolve it you thought it better to evade the ban and brag about it
<blackness> and how long will this stay? when you feel like removing it?
<ikonia> so from me - I'm done with it
<blackness> okay. enjoy your night/day.
<ikonia> until I or another member of the team (anyone in this team) changes it
<elfranne>  got a question, i have been banned  : You have been kicked from #ubuntu-fr by uBOTu-fr (2d -  abused proxy/vpn detected - uBOTu-fr) But i think it s an error ... i am work, or someone is spaming at work ?
<ikonia> you need to speak to the ubuntu-fr ops
<ikonia> they are in #ubuntu-irc or you can message them direct from /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-f list
<elfranne>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-fr list
<ikonia> that will show you the users
<ikonia> you can then message them direct to find out the problem
<jussi> And we are now back up and running :)
<TheLordOfTime> can we get a banforward on xBytez in #ubuntu to a fix your connection channel?  he's excess flooding
<TheLordOfTime> pretty much continuously
<TheLordOfTime> * xBytez (~xBytez@2a01:7e00:e001:a00:2:dead:b00b:cafe) has joined #ubuntu <-- connection details
<TheLordOfTime> that's the excess flooder.
<Tm_T> indeed
<IdleOne> done
<TheLordOfTime> thanks IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> thank you
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<bazhang> <nongoogle> i use enter as punctuation as part of my religion
<bazhang> thats a new one
<bazhang> <nongoogle> sometimes i go with the entire us constitution, sometimes quotes from scifi :D
<bazhang> thats gotta be a troll
<DJones> +1 for a troll, or somebody wanting to get into somebody elses machine
<AlanBell> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ubot93> pong!
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> ChanServ: slow much, are you?
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu gotwig_ repeatedly crossposting 13.04 issues
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ltns ubottu :)
<chu> Yay!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-30
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy > bindir
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, BinaryCrystal said: ubottu: okay, i'm ok with distros, but IRC is a bit meh to me (not used to it)
<IdleOne> !guidelines > AlexWebr
<ikonia> hello shvelo
<shvelo> ikonia, hello
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<shvelo> I wanted to register #ubuntu-ge but it seems to be registered to freenode-staff
<ikonia> yes, it's already registered
<ikonia> so you don't need to register it
<ikonia> it's got an ubuntu log bot in there
<shvelo> ok
<shvelo> thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<shvelo> who is the OP?
<ikonia> currently no ops
<ikonia> I guess because it's not active
<ikonia> it's a loco channel I think
<ikonia> (unless you think it's someting else)
<DJones> Looks like its the Ubuntu Georgian loco looking at the !ge factoid
<ikonia> there we go
<shvelo> yea but I Ubuntu Georgia didn't have any Wiki page or Launchpad team, I've just created them
<shvelo> I didn't know if it existed
<AlanBell> all the iso country codes were registered
<shvelo> ah
<shvelo> can I claim it?
<ikonia> do you need to ?
<ikonia> are you part of the loco ?
<ikonia> have you started a loco ?
<shvelo> I'm starting it
<ikonia> ok, so the channel is registerd
<ikonia> what's the issue ?
<ikonia> make the loco, start using the channel
<shvelo> ok
<AlanBell> staff can UbuntuIrcCouncil have founder to #ubuntu-ge please
<Tm_T> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Gruusia
<shvelo> anything new? I was off
<elky> no
<ikonia> is there anything more you actually need or want from us ?
<shvelo> no
<ikonia> ok, so what "new" information are you looking for ?
<ikonia> (or expecting)
<shvelo> just asking
<ikonia> ok, so you have everything you need, you want no more information, that should be it ?
<shvelo> yea
<ikonia> ok, so good luck setting up the loco, there is a good page on the wiki that details how to do it, along with loco setup support information
<shvelo> thanks
<shvelo> bye
<Tm_T> @mark #ubuntu-server FauxFaux ragequit with bad language
<Tm_T> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Pici> I'm *this* close to muting phix
<ikonia> I'm closer to just ban him
<ikonia> he's always like this
<ikonia> it's not the first time
<phix> IdleOne: .....
<phix> ikonia: even
<ikonia> phix: come back another time - I'm not interested in discussing this now
<phix> I dont want to discuss anything, just unban me
<phix> I was providing support
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> we'll discuss in 24 hours
<Pici> You've had more than enough warnings to stop with the misinformation, take a break.
<phix> mis information?
<phix> I admitted I was wrong with skype not being supported
<phix> but saying that asterisk is a better solution is not missinformation
<phix> it is correct
<Pici> phix: they are for different things.
<phix> you can get a skype plugin for asterisk if you really need skype support
<phix> they are not though
<Pici> A USER who wants skype does not want asterisk
<phix> they are for talking and video conferencing
<phix> A USER who thinks they want skype actually needs asterisk
<phix> any way
<Pici> No.
<phix> I didnt come here to argue that point
<Pici> Well, you're not getting unbanned right now.
<phix> I came here to ask if I can continue to help support ubuntu users with my knowledge
<phix> ok, if you want to deprive your support channel of a helper that's fine with me
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> bye
<phix> cya
<ikonia>  please /part the channel
<phix> oh
<ikonia> thanks
<phix> I was just waiting 24hrs til I am allowed back in
<ikonia>  /part and come back in 24 hours and we can discuss it then
<phix> hmmmm
<phix> ok
<phix> bye
<ikonia> bye
<Pici> @mark phix #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<usr13_> bazhang: Are you here?
<IdleOne> How can I help you usr13_ ?
<usr13_> IdleOne: I would like to discuss with you the term "shell"
<usr13_> Please define what might be your definition.
<IdleOne> This channel is for resolution of bans primarily in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> You might try asking in ##linux what the definition of "shell" is.
<usr13_> Yes, and you have banned me from #ubuntu for discussing the option of using a root "shell"
<usr13_> If that is not to be discussed on #ubuntu or not?  Or ...?
<IdleOne> actually, no. You were banned because you "rage quit" the channel when I asked you to stop talking about using root/sudo
<usr13_> Oh ok... Well I was leaving anyway.  I was going to bed.
<IdleOne> right, every time I leave a room I make sure to yell at everybody in it also.
<usr13_> At any rate, I don't think I deserve to be banned.
<IdleOne> I don't think you understand why you were banned.
<usr13_> It was you, not everone.
<usr13_> Ok, then explain.
<IdleOne> The bad attitude you displayed is not very family friendly and is not what the Ubuntu community considers proper behaviour in our channels.
<usr13_> Ok
<usr13_> fair enough.
<usr13_> I agree with that type of stance.
<IdleOne> That is good. I'm going to have the bot send you a couple of links, please read them so that we don't have further issues
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<usr13_> Ok
<usr13_> (I've read them before, but will read again.
<IdleOne> When you are done let me know if you agree to follow those guidelines and I will be happy to remove the ban in #ubuntu. Know that if there are future issues it will be more difficult to resolve.
<IdleOne> As for the root/sudo topic. I agree with you  on some of it but #ubuntu supports using sudo or sudo -i for extended root shell. Please try to assist in the Ubuntu way while you are in #ubuntu.
<usr13_> "err, learn, and err less in future"
<IdleOne> sorry?
<usr13_> ... just quoting from http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<usr13_> That one I had yet to read....
<usr13_> But when I came here, I asked to define "root shell" BECAUSE, I certainly do not believe someone should login to an Xsession as root, and so if that is what is commonly refered to as a root shell then I am quite wrong to state that that is ok, because I do not believe that it is), BUT I do not understand an Xsession as being refered to a "root shell".
<usr13_> That is my question.....   When someone says "root shell", are they refering to Xsession?
<IdleOne> Well, I am not the person to define what a root shell is, besides that is beyond the scope of this channel.
<usr13_> Because, I have in the passed seen people refer to "gnome shell".  So.....
<IdleOne> You are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss it there. We have plenty of pretty smart people who I am sure would be glad to explain it.
<usr13_> Ok, well not important. I dont use either of those terms because it's too ambigious.
<IdleOne> Back to this ban thing. Can you agree to follow the guidelines?
<usr13_> Yes
<IdleOne> ban has been removed. thanks for understanding and have a great day.
<usr13_> THe main thing I want to see is an open and honest exchange of Linux expertise and knowledge.
<usr13_> Ok.
<IdleOne> Make sure you don't forget to part this channel.
<usr13_> Ok.  Leaving now.  But, do not think that I meant any malice to you or anyone else, because I really didn't, and I dont.  Ok>?
<IdleOne> We don't.
<usr13_> Ok, fair enough.  THank you.
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<usr13> IdleOne: Are you here?
<usr13> seeing:  "Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned)
<usr13> Anyone?
<usr13> 74.113.247.233   #My IP.
<usr13> I think someone may have banned the IP?
<IdleOne> give me a moment
<usr13> Ok
<IdleOne> try now
<usr13> Ok, you fixed it.
<IdleOne> Make sure you don't forget to part this channel.
<usr13> IdleOne: BTW, those two documents are very well written....
<usr13> Ok.  C u later.
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (ololo)
<DJones> @comment 52485 Posting links to pornography
<bazhang> klined I believe
<bazhang> if idoru's kill include kline
<bazhang> <wtfnotacceptable> Sach, Canonical and others think almost daily updates are acceptable, they are not, and they don't test those updates
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> and now the details come.
<bazhang> wharglb, hi
<wharglb> Hi, why am I being redirected here?
<wharglb> Is it because I'm gay?
<wharglb> Do you have something against gay people in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> wharglb, uh what?
<IdleOne> No it has nothing to do with your sexual preferences, but you will remain banned.
<wharglb> I asked a question pertaining to Ubuntu's Firefox package and why it doesn't work on bad-dragon.com, the site from which I buy my dildos.
<zee> hey
<zee> why did I just get redirected here
<wharglb> Your default Firefox package does not work with this site's shoopping cart.
<bazhang> perhaps just change the bf to straight +b
<zee> wharglb: what is the site in question
<zee> I have been experiencing issues with shopping carts too
<wharglb> I already told them bad-dragon.com
<zee> interesting
<zee> I were facing issues with this site too
<IdleOne> Could you both please part this channel now.
<zee> am I not allowed here?
<zee> Do you have issues with me being here IdleOne?
<wharglb> No, this is a legitimate problem.
<zee> indeed
<wharglb> Do you think we're joking? It's not a joke, we can't buy our entertainment using Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> zee: Do you have a reason for being here?
<zee> I were redirected here
<wharglb> I do. I was banned for no reason at all, for asking a legitimate question!
<IdleOne> ok, give me a moment
<wharglb> Anyway I have to leave now. Good bye.
<IdleOne> wharglb: your ban will not be removed, you can go now.
<IdleOne> zee: there doesn't appear to be a ban set on you that would forward you here.
<IdleOne> I can only jump to the conclusion that you joined to help your friend troll us.
<zee> hello
<zee> I am
<bazhang> hi
<zee> deeply offended
<zee> by this ban
<zee> do you have anything to back this up?
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> sure
<prvt> hello
<prvt> why did I get redirected here?
<bazhang> hi
<ryan____> hi
<ryan____> why did I just get redirected here
<bazhang> repeated issues ryan____
<james> wtf?
<james> why did I get here
<james> I joined #ubuntu
<kvte> wow what the fuck
<kvte> why did i get redirected here
<genii-around> Hm
<bazhang> PPA dont add themselves, do they?
<bazhang> perhaps its some ultamintylmfos derivative that all the PPA by default
<IdleOne> bazhang: google debs do add PPA
<tsimpson> and opera
<IdleOne> there may be others. I don't know of any
<ikonia> yes, but you are still installing something that adds a ppa
<Pici> google debs that are in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> you're still making a choice to install that software
<IdleOne> ikonia: exactly
<bazhang> the wine 1.4 precise PPA?
<IdleOne> I doubt that
<bazhang> thats sabel's issue, but he says he has NO idea how that PPA got added
<IdleOne> probably followed some instructions blindly on some site
<ikonia> based on what I've seen of him earlier today, he blindly typed what he was told
<bazhang> heh yeah
<bazhang> how does "I'm a new user" translate into "I have no short-term memory of that event"
<bazhang> double -m
<IdleOne> does that mean nobody can talk now?
<bazhang> the alternate installer of 12.04?
<bazhang> thought that one went bye bye
<tsimpson> from 12.10
<bazhang> ok thanks
<IdleOne> why did /mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/quix0te$##fix_your_connection work ?
<IdleOne> didn't*
<DJones> Just guessing, but they're joining without the cloak
<IdleOne> I'm not seeing that here on my client
<DJones> Maybe /mode +b *!*@Quix0te!~Quix0te@75.108.91.76$##fix_your_connection
<IdleOne> I set it on the nick
<DJones> They're joining from that ip and then the cloak is changing the host
<bazhang> now need a #kubuntu op
<genii-around> IdleOne: Yes, it's a matter of waiting to tap the Enter key at just the right moment!
<IdleOne> lol
<chu> Now, I imagine at some point (when he's fixed his connection) he'll drop past here?
<tsimpson> -server and -classroom too
<IdleOne> probably
<IdleOne> anymore channels?
<tsimpson> not that I can see
<bazhang> use 'cat' to put the iso on usb stick?
<bazhang> I tried that and the software updater recognized it as an installer medium
<genii-around> The hybrid iso images work fine that way, yes
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> thanks genii-around
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-01
<tonyyarusso> genii-around: hybrid?
<genii-around> tonyyarusso: http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/Debian_USB_install_from_hybrid_iso/
<genii-around> tonyyarusso: Basically, you can make CDs/DVDs contain an HFS or FAT/NTFS  etc bootable filesystem as well as the ISO fs. The result is you can dd the image directly to an USB stick or hard drive and it works. No unetbootin and so on
<tonyyarusso> hrm
<tonyyarusso> What I actually want to do is make a USB stick with a folder full of ISOs, and have a grub menu that points to all of them.
<tonyyarusso> I have a big USB stick, and would like to just fill it with a bunch of different installers and Live CDs.
<genii-around> tonyyarusso: Might be interested in http://sourceforge.net/projects/multibootusb/
<tonyyarusso> I know grub can boot an ISO, but I'm not sure how to accomplish it.
<tonyyarusso> genii-around: Yeah, that's what I've been using.  I'd describe it as "finicky".
<genii-around> Hm.
<tonyyarusso> Reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot atm
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: And if you'd like, I can also give you a grub.cfg that will search for such isos in a given directory at boot, so that to add a new iso you simply copy it to this directory, and it will show up in the menu at boot automagically.
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: that'd be great
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: http://git.berlios.de/cgi-bin/cgit.cgi/supergrub/plain/menus/autoiso.cfg?h=baells This script searches all partitions on all drives for directories at the path '/boot-isos/' or '/boot/boot-isos' and then loops through any iso files in these directories and if they have a loopback.cfg uses that, and if they don't has some hard coded support for some distributions (Ideally I'd like to have loopback.cfg adopted ...
<Jordan_U> ... broadly enough that I can remove this).
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: You could use a much more simple script if you limited it to only a directory on a single filesystem (your USB drive), and only isos containing a loopback.cfg (all of the official Ubuntu flavors, except alternate and mini, since around 10.04).
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of which, how are you supposed to do text-based installs with the removal of the alternate CD in 12.10?
<tonyyarusso> Does Debian support loopback.cfg?
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: Unfortunately no (at least not last time I checked).
<tonyyarusso> bother
<avis> please unban me from #ubuntu
<avis> i don't know what i did wrong
<avis> hello
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sab said: ubottu: i will get that .. but the prob is not that i cant find the second gpu - i can see it if i type lspci
<bazhang> hi topper4125
<topper4125> hey... just saw that this chan exists... was curious.
<Myrtti> topper4125: need help with anything?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1541 users, 5 overflows, 1546 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1543 users, 10 overflows, 1553 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1542 users, 14 overflows, 1556 limit))
<elky> topper4125, so you saw that the channel exists but did not read the /topic?
<lhavelund> topper4125: You don't require anything, do you?
<DJones> !list > totodist1
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, b_head said: UBOTTU, where is the backtrack irc channels located?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hitman2010456 said: UBOTTU, where is the backtrack irc channels located
<IdleOne> !backtrack > hitman2010456
<IdleOne> err, hour too late
<IdleOne> jrib: all my searches on that app brings up torrent sites and cracks
<jrib> IdleOne: yeah same here, but I have no idea what it is
<IdleOne> Looks like it is a 3d graphic app
<IdleOne> he could probably just install blender and be done with it
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Dandylion said: ubottu: It is based on ubuntu 12.04, and I use the usb-create-gtk, not sure if this is related specifically to linuxmint. Would be great if anyone can confirm that these things actually work on Ubuntu, then I will consider using that instead.
<bazhang> I love sasl
<IdleOne> why is that?
<bazhang> the staggered rejoin when disconnected, amongst others
<ubottu> In ubottu, frederico said: thank you for your answer. is it possible to do this in german?
<jrib> :x
<ubottu> In ubottu, frederico said: it is a task from university and i have no idea how to solve it alone. thanks in advance
#ubuntu-ops 2012-12-02
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubottu> almoxarife called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * rolling 2k is back
<bazhang> corrupted files on the internet are suspicious
<bazhang> I'm going to start removing those that continue
<ikonia> I'm just not happy with this guy making stuff up
<bazhang> #ubuntu is not the place for it though
<ikonia> depends what he's saying, he's making false claims of why he/others shold not use ubuntu, but the general discussion, probably not
<bazhang> we'd have to ban most of the channel if it was based on making false claims
<bazhang> like the Netflix on Linux guy, weeks before it was possible
<Pricey> AlanBell you literary genius! Still wanting -ge?
<AlanBell> Pricey: yes please :)
<Pricey> AlanBell: Looks like that's sorted. Pure luck that I saw it here! <Insert obligatory hilight//stats p/#freenode comment>
<AlanBell> thanks :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<IdleOne> !guidelines > redthejack
<IdleOne> !guidelines > redthejackal
<ubottu> k1l called the ops in #ubuntu (RedTheJackal)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from redthejackal)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-25
<ubottu> BuntuFuntu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<lotuspsychje> can we support cylon linux (ubuntu based) in main #ubuntu?
<Unit193> What makes it any different than BackTrack, gnewsense, mint, voyager, etc?
<lotuspsychje> just want to know mate
<lotuspsychje> so its a no?
<Unit193> #ubuntu is for officially supported flavors, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Unit193> Sure.
<bazhang> seriously?
<AlanBell> hi Xiol, is there something we can help you with?
<ikonia> sorry I got distracted
<ikonia> I forwarded Xiol here due to his hostmask
<AlanBell> ah
<ikonia> Xiol: basically, if you could change your hostmask to something less offensive, we can allow you to use the #ubuntu channel again, as it stands "fuck you" in a host mask isn't something we'd allow into the channel
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response, I was side tracked with something ese
<ikonia> else
<ubottu> philinux called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Xiol> Hey, woah sorry I didn't realised I joined this channel. Unfortunately my usual server with a less obnoxious hostname is unavailable at present so I'm using this one. Also, I hate pandas, I'm just making it clear to the world.
<Tm_T> Xiol: if you want I'm sure you could get less offensive cloak easily
<Xiol> Indeed, however this was an accidental auto-join. Also I'm one of these assholes that believes offense is taken, not given, so I make no apologies for my use of language.
<Xiol> Anyhoo, HAND.
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !medibuntu is The Medibuntu project has come to an end and its repository is no longer maintained and is offline.
<IdleOne> medibuntu is <reply>The Medibuntu project has come to an end and its repository is no longer maintained and is offline.
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<LjL> try with a !
<IdleOne> !medibuntu is <reply>The Medibuntu project has come to an end and its repository is no longer maintained and is offline.
<ubottu> But medibuntu already means something else!
<IdleOne> !no medibuntu is <reply>The Medibuntu project has come to an end and its repository is no longer maintained and is offline.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> thanks
 * genii slides a coffee to IdleOne
<DJones> Was there a factoid about changing default repositories when whichever ones you were using were very slow
<DJones> Thats what I was looking for when that one came up
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<IdleOne> I don't believe there is
<DJones> I must be going senile then, I was sure there was, but couldn't find one
<sarnold> user sdvhbhszo8yhwtu spamming in #ubutun-server
<sarnold> #ubuntu-server of course :)
<IdleOne> OMG someone mentioned sex. Everybody get naked
<genii> Too cold for that.
<IdleOne> And you call yourself Canadian!?
<genii> Hey, I have my Leafs electric blanket to keep ME warm!
<Flyffer> cry
<jbroome> ?
<Flyffer> me banned in ooftop cry
<Flyffer> Ljl baanned me he said i gay and many gay videos from youtube
<Flyffer> and banned me
<jbroome> i'm exactly sure that's what happened
<Flyffer> he now go sleep
<LjL> Flyffer, i don't think i even used the word "gay", i know you did
<Flyffer> just unban plz
<LjL> that's not how it works, no
<Flyffer> no LJL its THE END
<Flyffer> u homofobic
<LjL> the end, my friend, the end
<Flyffer> reason for ban?
<LjL> yes i'm so darned afraid of myself
<LjL> Flyffer: i told you the reason, i had asked you, among other things, not to talk in broken english on purpose
<LjL> you had been asked to avoid words like "u" repeatedly
<Flyffer> Where general admin help plz
<LjL> admin help?
<Flyffer> just read logs
<Flyffer> of ubuntu-offtopic
<Flyffer> plz cry
<LjL> Flyffer: are you asking some other op (mod) to take over and look at my actions?
<Flyffer> any can help plz?
<jbroome> if it's anything like i'm seeing in here, i'll pass.
<jbroome> 'cause i'd be tempted to extend the quiet
<LjL> !appeals | Flyffer
<ubottu> Flyffer: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> The logs show you were being an annoyance and a lot of patience was given to you.
<IdleOne> Flyffer: the ban will not be removed. I suggest you read the following links and return in 7 days.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<IdleOne> Now please part this channel.
<Flyffer> no
<Flyffer> u 2 friends'
<jbroome> jesus
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-26
 * Myrtti checks her forehead
<Myrtti> yeah, it's tattooed there
<Tm_T> Myrtti: oh, you too?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, specky said: ubottu, My FireFox is opening in 6 seconds how to fix it?
<bazhang> heh. he just made an ubuntuforums post with the exact same quiestion, dated *one* minute ago
<genii> bazhang: Who?
<bazhang> dlevey genii
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> Meh. The guy with the 3G card left by the time I got back.
<Pici> I think we've been going after users too heavy-handedly when they say that they've done things 'as root'
<genii> Pici: Yes, perhaps.
<Pici> Personally when I have a lot of admin tasks to do, I drop to sudo -i, and as it stands right now, I'd probably get some sort of stern talking to if I provided a pastebin that said root@mydomain on it.
<genii> !lecture
<genii> Hm.
<Pici> !philosophy
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<Pici> oh, I didn't even realize that was a real one
<genii> Hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-27
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (MasterBaiter)
<ubottu> geekmasterflash called the ops in #ubuntu (revo821)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (asymm)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Guest36361 said: there is no pop up of selecting what you have inserted in Line in or mic or speaker like it does in windows for realtek HD audio manager
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaronmehar said: thanks for this.. without trying to sound like a cock.. I dont get the point.. Linux is not free. Ubuntu maybe free. Linux is not
<topyli> heh
<Pricey> I don't get it.
<LjL> O.o
<LjL> doesn't he have it the other way around maybe?
<DJones> And all because a user joined #u with the username "Linux_Is_Free" just before they made the comment
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (SaulMecanus)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, theadmin said: !path is <reply>The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<AlanBell> !no path is <reply>The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, AlanBell said: !no path is <reply>The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<AlanBell> !no path is <reply>The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<AlanBell> whilst I think about it, everyone seen this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2013-November/001633.html
<AlanBell> meeting to discuss the next IRC Council in #ubuntu-meeting on Saturday at 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting, all are welcome
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Myrtti> lhave: your nickserv ident has dropped
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Just get Fordk out of here, excessive annoyance/sexual references)
<ikonia> ignore
<ikonia> hello wek
<Wek> hi ikonia,
<Wek> unban me plz
<Wek> ok?
<ikonia> I'm sorry no
<Wek> why reaosn?
<Wek> reaosn
<ikonia> well, it's clear you are trying to be a problem
<Wek> seriously?
<ikonia> you joined a channel you clearly know does not like sexual topics and you make sexual "jokes"
<Wek> nono me not
<ikonia> so I think it's best you find other hcannels
<ikonia> well, I don't know how else to take "Can I install ubuntu on my vibrator"
<ikonia> I could only assume it was a joke,
<ikonia> and as you know to join #ubuntu-ops straight after being banned, I can only assume you know the channel well enough to know the ops channel,
<Wek> the why banned me?
<ikonia> for the reason I just said
<Wek> there are offtopic channel
<ikonia> yes, and I've just explained that your jokes are not welcome
<Wek> ok i understand
<ikonia> ok, take care
<Wek> but i first time here
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> lets be honest
<Wek> i stop joking ok
<Wek> now unban plz
<ikonia> I think you should find other offtopic channels that welcome that sort of sexul joke
<ikonia> not today, no
<Wek> why?
<Wek> Ikonia plz
<ikonia> because I don't appreciate people joining the channel just to try to cause a problem
<Wek> i will honest
<ikonia> there are many other offtopic channels
<ikonia> I'd suggest using one of them
<k1l> Wek: are you serious?
<bazhang> ban evading while here?
<ikonia> I think we are done
<k1l> Wek: you are asking for a unban in here and doing the same inappropriate stuff in #ubuntu in the meantime?
<LjL> heh
<Wek> hi L cute guy
<Wek> how are u?
<Wek> they so angry
<Wek> and evil
<LjL> aw he called me cute ;(
<ikonia> LjL: you know him ?
<IdleOne> you are cute, doesn't mean we need to watch you two share compliments :P
<LjL> ikonia: it might possibly be someone who acted silly before, but i'm not sure
<ikonia> I think you're right, based on joining -ops 3 seconds after being banned
<ikonia> almost like they know the drill....
<ikonia> they seem to know you for special favour though
<LjL> what are you trying to imply ;(
<ikonia> nothing,
<ikonia> I thought you may have known them from their behaviour
<ikonia> dealt with thm in the apast
<ikonia> past
<LjL> yeah this person was going on with something about gay and stuff, so i thought he might be them. but the bantracker doesn't show similar IPs and i don't remember nicknames or anything
<bazhang> <Whatcat> KDE is one big BUG
<k1l> bazhang: yep
<ikonia> wow - know to join #ubuntu-ops again
<Whatcat> why ikonia banned me?
<ikonia> lets not do this same dance again
<Whatcat> they said on ubuntu
<ikonia> no-one said that
<ikonia> so please, lets not waste any more time - find other channels to play in, as we'll just keep banning you
<Whatcat> read my privat
<ikonia> nope
<Whatcat> u cant
<Whatcat> cose u will not know me
<ikonia> ok, well, good luck with that
<Whatcat> so fun here
<ikonia> bye
<Whatcat> oh
<Whatcat> but we
<Whatcat> h
<Whatcat> sex please
<bazhang> check Xonan
<k1l> they must be bored as hell :/
<Pici> Is this the guy who is the same as emi, or something else?
<Pici> Looking for a good comment for the wide ban.
<ikonia> don't think it's the emi guy
<ikonia> the unit nickname looked like him
<ikonia> but the others don't
<ikonia> I suspect it "may" be the audrey person again
<ikonia> as I was talking to him in pm trying to explain to him about non-sexual content
<bazhang> slut_tits yeah
<ikonia> he kept changing his nicknames to bakedgay and things like that
<bazhang> err +2
<ikonia> he claims he's not the same person as tit_sluts and I can't find anything to link them
<bazhang> it had a 2 at the end
<ikonia> ahhh wait
<ikonia> look at the nickname "whatcat"
<ikonia> 18:56 -!- audrey [~what@ip98-180-217-105.fv.ks.cox.net]
<ikonia> 18:56 -!-  ircname  : what
<ikonia> audrey has the "what" ident and real name
<ikonia> thats the guy I was talking to
<ikonia> looks like the unit acount was real
<ikonia> account  : SonikkuAmerica
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica (~quassel@87.sub-70-209-136.myvzw.com)
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> hello root
<ikonia> hello Guest63872
<Corey> scrollback end
<Unit193> /
<Corey> Yeah, I may have dropped that.
<Unit193> I was handing it back to you, I found it on the floor.
<ubottu> geekmasterflash called the ops in #ubuntu (bupy7)
<IdleOne> you forgot the !
<IdleOne> !guidelines > bupy7
<h00k> ah crap
<h00k> thanks
<h00k> how do I op.
<h00k> I thought it was smart like that
<IdleOne> it is but you have to give it the right trigger
<h00k> Right, I meant, I thought you could without the bang
<LjL> h00k is getting old
<IdleOne> I must be ancient
<LjL> IdleOne: you get studied in the first year
<IdleOne> hah, for someone reason that made me smile
<h00k> LjL:[ I am
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu bish0p_ warned again not to swear
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> *sigh*
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-28
<CF> Hi uh, I have a quiet placed on my nick in #ubuntu, I'm not sure why. I'd like it removed, please, because I'm having major problems.
<ikonia> ok, hang on moment please
<CF> thank you
<ikonia> CF: I sent you a pm when you where using the nickname bish0p to remind you about your persistent language warnings, and that we didn't need a commentary of your phone call, nor did you need to TYPE IN CAPS !!!!
<CF> I never got a pm.
<CF> :o
<CF> Like, seriously
<ikonia> it was when you where using the nickname bish0p
<CF> bish0p_ had an underscore after it. I might not have gotten it if you didn't put it there
<ikonia> I'm happy to remove the mute for you, but I really need you to focus on the fact that #ubuntu is a support channel there for clear support discussion, not ranting, shouting, phone conversations etc
<CF> Yeah, sorry. I just got frustrated.
<ikonia> no problem, everyone gets frustrated
<ikonia> CF: I've removed the mute for you, so if you're working now, you can /part this channel and go back to using #ubuntu
<CF> alright, thank you!
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (MrHacks see link)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tacheny said: I was wondering if it is possible to get netflix working on Ubuntu I usually use Netflix on my PlayStation because it is not compatible with Linux I have used Ubuntu for about 4 years and never found a way to get Netflix on here
<k1l_> <g0d> ActionParsnip: I have a question...if you have enough manly-balls to answer this specific and clearfully-structured question of mine; How did you, get this such superior Linux knowledge?
<LjL> that looks like he might be a friend of ikonia's
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu g0d inappropriate language and attitude. seems to want to start some trouble
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fault3r said: ubottu there is no one...
<IdleOne> Why do you hate religion?
<ikonia> g0d = syko
<k1l_> oh no. i did think he got over his trolling of the channels
<ikonia> one and g0d are both him
<ubottu> ActionPa1snip called the ops in #ubuntu (invitado)
<k1l> no need to make the dance with obvious trolls. its just disturbing the channel again and again and that is the goal of that trolls
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-29
<ubottu> geekmasterflash called the ops in #ubuntu (LolBot_)
<hitsujiTMO>  Guest42302 (~jimmyray@unaffiliated/stafford) spamming in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (nixm)
<ubottu> In ubottu, nixm said: chanakah is a part
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (fingertips)
<ubottu> fingertips called the ops in #ubuntu (daftykins)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1716 users, 0 overflows, 1716 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1715 users, 0 overflows, 1715 limit))
<ikonia> xangua: hi there
<ikonia> xangua: looks like you got forwarded here as your connection had problems.
<xangua> Good morning everyone, I really don't know what happened to my connection yesterday. It just droped over and over and caused excess flood
<ikonia> xangua: is your connection fixed now ?
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> looking at your other channels it doesn't look like it's dropped for 12 hours
<xangua> ikonia: well I don't kwno, it happened when my computer went to suspend
<ikonia> I've removed the forwad from #ubuntu-offtopic, seems pretty solid now
<xangua> so I wouldn't know for sure until the next time it suspends :P sorry
<ikonia> well, lets find out
<xangua> lol ok
<LjL> i don't even...
<LjL> what does it take to just google something like "rpm fusion" before giving an inane answer that has nothing to do with it? :\
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> LjL: nah, why bother trying to give realistic info when you can just say stuff
<ikonia> more so after I've just said "there isn't one"
<bazhang> <xDreal> Hello guys, i got a short question is their a way to install ubuntu without keyboard
<bazhang> virtual kb?
<bazhang> ncurses?
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> maybe some sort of "batch"/OEM install with a special textmode CD, but i've no idea
<IdleOne> he should be able to enable the onscreen keyboard if he has a working mouse
<IdleOne> by clicking the accessibility icon (I think)
<bazhang> heh. just got even more complicated
<bazhang> * shltdlck is now known as Dopium
<bazhang> that doesn t look good
<ikonia> pressed image should work
<ikonia> or a response file
<xangua> Ok so i don't know what's going on, never happened me before but everytime my computer goes to suspend somehow my conection just won't stop working
<IdleOne> maybe don't let the computer go to suspend
<xangua> :/ well this has never happened me once before
<IdleOne> I understand, but it is happening now :/
<Unit193> There were suspend/networking issues with the older version of systemd-shim, that's recently been updated, perhaps he should try looking into that?
<IdleOne> meh
<IdleOne> if you can catch him when he gets back suggest it to him
<xangua> So I just went to suspend and my conection went lost like it supose; I just don't know how my internet connection may persist even if ubuntu is in suspend; I set up pidgin to always start offline for now
<IdleOne> <Unit193> There were suspend/networking issues with the older version of systemd-shim, that's recently been updated, perhaps he should try looking into that?
<xangua> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with latest updated and Linux xangua 3.8.0-33-generic
<xangua> I don't see systemd-shim aviable but i see it's on rarin, saucy and trusty
<xangua> raring
<IdleOne> maybe ask for it to be backported?
<IdleOne> don't know what else you could do
<Unit193> IdleOne: ConsoleKit is used there.
<IdleOne> clearly I am not equipped to help with this :)
 * IdleOne leaves it to those in the know
<Unit193> IdleOne: Hey, I may be way off base as well.
<Unit193> Seems like a topic for #ubuntu though.
<IdleOne> indeed
<xangua> ok so I am going out of here so you don't ban me on ubuntu-ops also next time XD
<IdleOne> interesting
<Unit193> It's pidgin, he's using the IRC more plugin or whatever it's called.
<LjL> nice part message
<LjL> (he cray)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-30
<oewi8rhiu23hr9wo> why was i banned?
<LjL> from what, #ubuntu?
<LjL> i'm looking
<ikonia> you know why you where just kicked from #ubuntu-offtopic
<oewi8rhiu23hr9wo> nooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LjL> oh right
<ikonia> lets not waste more time with this
 * LjL goes off to do other things
<ikonia> just /part the channel and get on with the rest of your day please.
<oewi8rhiu23hr9wo> byes
<LjL> how compliant
<ikonia> better than kicking him
<LjL> certainly
<ikonia> and back in #ubuntu
<ewoirhweurhuhrwe> What are the benefits of getting an abortion?
<ubottu> ewoirhweurhuhrwe called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (HFSPLUS)
<AlanBell> hi all, meeting starting now in #ubuntu-meeting about the IRCC nominations
<AlanBell> now would be a terific time for anyone wanting to be on the IRC Council to pop over to #ubuntu-meeting
<Pici> At least hallah doesn't realize they're muted.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (bitbagel)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-12-01
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (bitbagel2)
<ubottu> TheBiebs called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick?)
<ubottu> TheBiebs called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (did selena gomez ride justin biebers disco stick?)
<HFSPLUS> Hi!
<ubottu> Ignacio called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<HFSPLUS> !ops | ubottu
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<jussi> HFSPLUS: do you really need to do this right now?
<HFSPLUS> whats up jussi dog?
<HFSPLUS> !staff
<jussi> HFSPLUS: Im busy watching football. you seem to be disturbing the peace. do you think you might give up for today?
<HFSPLUS> what games are on?
<jussi> Im watching hull vs liverpool
<HFSPLUS> ugh not pro nfl?
<jussi> no, I don't tend to follow american sport
<HFSPLUS> bye!
<knome> jussi, aw, lol
<knome> nice one though, hope they'd be as helpful always
<knome> "sod off, i'm watching football" "ok"
<ubottu> Robbiecano called the ops in #ubuntu (help me get my penis out of my 40oz beer)
<ubottu> Robbiecano called the ops in #kubuntu (help my penis is stuck in my 40oz beer how can i get it out?)
<DJones> HFSplus again
<hfsplus> yes!
<IdleOne> Would be really nice if you stopped
<hfsplus> why
<IdleOne> because it would be nice
<hfsplus> all you have to do is /ban hfsplus ^_^
<jussi> because Im still trying to watch football...
<hfsplus> and i want to have sex
<hfsplus> but i have to wait till marriage
<jussi> well go do it then, dont bother us
<hfsplus> no its = forinication and fornicators go to hell
<IdleOne> you won't find someone to marry on irc.
<jussi> ok, in anycase, could you please stop it today?
<hfsplus> !ops
<hfsplus> make me a staffer now ^_^
<IdleOne> How are your knitting skills improving?
<hfsplus> nooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> In ubottu, ojeq said: my name is fin i am looking for wifi software
<ojeq> @find wifi hack tools
<ubottu> jmgk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hey phunyguy
<k1l> <geoffb> Will an op take a look at the 'EM255E37' spambot, please, and consider whether it should stay here. Thanks.
<k1l> can anyone confirm? deepblue rings my bell for beeing problematic user anyways
<ikonia> where is it spamming ?
<k1l> is same user as 58217
<ikonia> worth doing anything about ?
<k1l> i laready kicked and banned him, since he is ban evading
<ikonia> fair enough
<phunyguy> hi ikonia
<ikonia> phunyguy: what's up ?
<phunyguy> nothing... was just trying to lurk, but I have a feeling I am going to get yelled at for it.
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> normally keep the channel clear for if people need the channel (check the topic) but you're certainly not going to be yelled at
<phunyguy> I joined by accident a bit ago, and didn't get booted
<phunyguy> thanks :)
<phunyguy> trying to get a feel for how things go down, etc, because I applied to be op in a couple channels.
<phunyguy> I hope that is OK
<ikonia> I don't see a problem as long as you don't cause a problem
<phunyguy> I will keep my lips zipped.
<ikonia> well, pehaps a tad on the extreme side.
<phunyguy> yeah well I don't want to get in the middle of things, especially when I am not in a position to.
<ikonia> I'm sure you'll see how the channel works
<phunyguy> that's the idea.  Thanks
<ikonia> Elementofme is this the god guy again ?
<k1l> the 66-30- ip range prings alot of known trolls
<k1l> *brings
<k1l> seems like the prayer guy is even hfsplus
<Elementofme> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Elementofme> its me
<ikonia> I knew it was him as soon as he joined, so tedious
<ubottu> SaveME called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> SaveME called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<SaveME> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> SaveME called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> SaveME called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> SaveME called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-24
 * k1l wonders how that script works when random number is always 4 :)
<k1l> http://xkcd.com/221/
<bazhang> hahahah
<k1l> reeelkkkip_: hi, can we help you?
<reeelkkkip_> yes i've been banned from #ubuntu
<k1l> what was your nick then?
<reeelkkkip_> nggafriedchkn
<rww> and based on your nicks since then and your behavior in #freenode with this one, I think that ban will stay
<reeelkkkip_> ok well i guess it's time for me to evade
<reeelkkkip_> :P
<reeelkkkip_> i tried playing by the rules
<rww> well no, you didn't, since you keep using racial nicks
<reeelkkkip_> i'm not using a racial nick right now
<reeelkkkip_> that was the last one i used
<rww> Yes, you are.
<rww> No, it wasn't.
<reeelkkkip_> okay, how many more did i have?
<rww> You've used 7 racist and one homophobic nick since you were originally banned in #ubuntu. Probably more, but my knowledge of this garbage is limited.
<reeelkkkip_> so you think free speech is garbage?
<reeelkkkip_> you communist piece of shit!
<rww> !free speech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<reeelkkkip_> page not found
<reeelkkkip_> i guess the guy had the definition of free speech wrong
<rww> ah, tonyyarusso broke his website again
<rww> ah, tonyyarusso broke his website again
<rww> https://xkcd.com/1357/
<rww> there, try that
<rww> same point, which is: you don't have free speech on freenode, deal with it.
<reeelkkkip_> well that picture is wrong
<reeelkkkip_> people are being intolerant of someone's right to free speech
<rww> I'm not much interested in your opinion on the matter. Come back when you learn to behave like a reasonable human being and stop using problematic nicks.
<reeelkkkip_> well you should stop being a nigger lover and a pussy :)
<rww> Anything else you'd like to add to the channel logs, or are you all done?
<reeelkkkip_> well, i'd like to, well, you know, have a ban on the channel logs, just to make sure i'm 3 for 3
<reeelkkkip_> right now i'm banned from 2 ubuntu channels
<reeelkkkip_> and i'd like to be banned from this one
 * rww yawns and wanders off
<reeelkkkip_> lol  fucking nigger
<reeelkkkip_> NIGGERS
<ikonia> he seemed to be able to read comments for someone with the screen turned off
<share> hi
<share> what am I +q in #ubuntu-offtopic
<share> why
<k1l> seems to be a mute from the last times you did not meet the guidelines.
<share> can you link the logs?
<share> k1l
<k1l> feb. 10. 2014. -offtopic is not publicly logged
<k1l> but since i am not an op in -offtopic you will have to wait for an op to be available who is.
<genii> share: It seems you were on a diatribe about Wayland/Mir at the time, near the end of it comparing Canonical to Microsoft and other silliness.
<genii> share: Check back in after Christmas, the quiet will not be lifted today.
<share> "wair for christmas" haha
<share> *wait
<k1l> seems like someone called the trollgang
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> day ends in 'y'
 * k1l checks
<k1l> yep
<hoverboard> hey what's the deal?
<hoverboard> ikonia
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-25
<k1l> hoverboard: so how can you explain the coincident you always joining the channel when "someone" is messing with some bots in #ubuntu ?
<hoverboard> k1l, are you serious?
<hoverboard> ikonia, k1l, I cannot, please lift the ban
<akiva-thinkpad> Question: is Daftykins a mod? He just sent me a rather abusive message on irc.
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm it appears not.
<akiva-thinkpad> ignore that; it was a misunderstanding
<hoverboard> hello ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> hoverboard: sorry was just on the phone
<hoverboard> ikonia, no worries
<hoverboard> so what's the problem here? k1l mentioned something about you guys thinking I'm linked to bots?
<hoverboard> l=<
<hoverboard> To any op active: I'm not running any bots, please remove the ban, thanks.
<ubottu> In ubottu, VrEu_SeNsI said: ok thanks, english is not a problem for me.
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders the TRS-80 CoCo2
<valorie> trs-80!
<valorie> there is a name out of the prehistoric past....
<genii> valorie: A user in #ubuntu had some issue where the TRS-80 emulator needs the device name to be fd0 :)
<valorie> wow, a trs-80 emulator
<valorie> who knew
<genii> I guess they need to get their old files off it.
<valorie> woah
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-26
<bazhang> !fiesty
<ubottu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<bazhang> shut it bot
<genii> Hehe
<bazhang> it's alive!
 * genii makes more coffee
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Ben64 pokes everyone
<Unit193> Abuser k-lined.
<kcj> Might want to cast your gaze over offtopic.
<kipster> Tm_T: hi
<kipster> i would like to tell  you that you're  a moron
<Tm_T> !freespeech | kipster
<ubottu> kipster: Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<kipster> Tm_T: that is the opposite of free speech
<Tm_T> kipster: and?
<kipster> by kicking someone because they don't like what he's saying is communism
<Tm_T> it's not communism, if I were to put you to working camp that would be (russian style) communism
<kipster> so fuck you i shall say what i want when i want because i am american and the first amendment of the constitution is there
<Tm_T> we're not in america though
<kipster> Tm_T: again you show ignorance, russia was never communist
<kipster> you are a moron
<Tm_T> kipster: thanks
<Tm_T> you can freely speak what you want in your own room, this is not it though
<kipster> you can ban me all you want i have 450000 proxies to choose from
<Tm_T> it doesn't matter
<kipster> really, well i guess i shall go back to ubuntu then
<Tm_T> as long as you behave that won't be a problem
<kipster> i have the right to say nigger and hate niggers because that is what makes me an american
<valorie> woah, another person who makes me proud to be Merkin
<ikonia> hello MasterPiece
<MasterPiece> helloOo ikonia and others :)
<ikonia> what's up, how can the operator team help you today ?
<k1l_> MasterPiece: anything we can do for you?
<MasterPiece> k1l_, Nothing except that allow me to keep this place in my channels, I ( am & ) will be polite and conversable
<k1l_> MasterPiece: this is a team channel and we have a no idle policy for non members. you are free to join if you have issues with the #ubuntu channels. if you want to keep track of what is going on in here you can see the irc logs since this channel is logged
<Pici> #ubuntu-irc is the channel for Ubuntu operator cooridination, that channel has no special policies, and you may idle there if you wish.
<MasterPiece> means that I can't stay here and be idle ?!
<k1l_> yes
<MasterPiece> Ok, but before leaving here! Can I know the reason of this policy ?
<k1l_> to have a calm enviroment to solve issue from the more busy ubuntu channels. we dont try to hide something since the channel is logged. you can keep track there, as i mentioned before.
<k1l_> MasterPiece: is there you reason you need to stay in here besides seeing the logs?
<MasterPiece> k1l_, I wanna test myself that, Can I join it a long time in order to be an OP or no
<MasterPiece> ok, I'll be leave here! Thanks for your restful behaviors :)
<MasterPiece> I'll leave here in 4 minutes :) ( I'll listen to any advice to me in this time to be an OP or no )
<k1l_> !guidelines > HollyCowOS
<Pici> 13:09:43 <?MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  wubi means "will ultimatley be inefficient"
<rww> better than some things I've called it in #ubuntu
<rww> "terrible" being one of them
<daftykins> heya, i think ubottu's !ati factoid is antiquated since they haven't been called that for a long time. it also points to the generic binary how to.
<daftykins> suggested replacement: !amd is: For AMD video cards (the new name for ATI), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ikonia> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> is it that link you don't like or the wording pointing at that link ?
<daftykins> say a user comes in #ubuntu with AMD graphics trouble
<daftykins> pointing them to ATI references will add to that confusion :)
<ikonia> so is there a problem with the link, or just the wording ?
<ikonia> which link actually provides a better technical solution ?
<daftykins> i don't think you've looked at the links
<ikonia> no I've not
<ikonia> thats why I'm asking you which one provides a better technical solution
<daftykins> ati points to the generic page
<daftykins> ah well you must not have read my statement in much detail then
<ikonia> errr I did
<ikonia> I'm just asking you which of the links actually proivdes a better technical solution for th euser
<ikonia> I assume you've read both links, so i'm just asking you which is the better actual technical solution
<daftykins> the factoid !ati makes you pick the actual page from the generic page
<daftykins> it's not a solution at all
<ikonia> yes it is
<ikonia> it points you at the page and you select which one is for you
<daftykins> furthermore... i'm pointing out the deprecation of referring to AMD cards by an ATI factoid
<ikonia> yes, I can see the value in adding an alias to ati/amd
<ikonia> so they both work
<daftykins> so the existing !ati can stay, but it'd be nice if AMD existed
<daftykins> actually, that entire !ati link seems deprecated
<ikonia> I'll review both the links after I've eaten
<daftykins> roger that
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<HFSPLUS> noooo waaaaa
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-27
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Daphne23)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Estelle23)
<genii> Did i just see ubottu op herself and ban someone?
<IdleOne> no
<Flannel> ubottu is now sentient.  Prepare to be banned.
<ubottu> Flannel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> That's exactly what an intelligent killer robot would say, to throw us off guard.
<genii> When I looked closer it was an unban, I guess automated with @duration or so
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I think it more likely that ubottu is a turkey
<valorie> and thus, unless wild, the opposite of intelligent
<valorie> gobble gobble
<bazhang> mr giraffe is back
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-28
<lotuspsychje> juisne is spamming in querys
<lotuspsychje> <juisne> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> np
<Samurairm> hi
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> is this about #ubuntu-it?
<Unit193> Yes.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-irc to resolve bans samu
<bazhang> ach quit
<Unit193> It's actually likely hit by a banforward.
<ikonia> it's the "fuck you guy"
<ikonia> #ubuntu-it have banned/unbanned him and spoken to him 15 times or so now
<ikonia> so they have just flat banned him
<ikonia> I guess his #ubuntu ban got removed in the clean up
<bazhang> nice to know, thanks
<ubottu> iptable called the ops in #ubuntu (estg11 abusive troll)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-29
<ikonia> hello MasterPiece
<MasterPiece> Hello !
<MasterPiece> Oh
<MasterPiece> I'm sorry!
<MasterPiece> its auto join!
<ikonia> no problem
<MasterPiece> bye :D
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu Corey84- giving false advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> not again....
<k1l_> Corey84-> wahtever I'll go back to helping my primary distro then
<ikonia> he is just parroting stuff from mint
<ikonia> and he spews nonsense into #fedora too
<ikonia> he tries to help
<bazhang> <benzhninja> ermahgerd my linux broke
<bazhang> yeah troll
<k1l> not new to bantracker
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-30
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<rww> grep -R "-f" irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu/ just kinda sat there for a loooooooooooooong time
<rww> (until I realized why and stopped it)
<ubottu> belgianguy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> set ip ban.
<phunyguy> jtrucks: sorry about that
<IdleOne> hopefully will help
<phunyguy> I'veonly been here 3 weeks.
<IdleOne> I'm sure jtrucks will take his staff and beat you with it
<DJones> ok,looking at that last ops call, thats the 2nd time they've been an issue
<DJones> remove on 65321 is relevant
<DJones> SO, Kill on sight
<phunyguy> IdleOne: it was payback for my kline last week
<k1l_> hihi
<bazhang> <Ilhami> linuxed then go into root
<bazhang> notmike seems full of bad advice
<k1l_> bad advice whole time.
<bazhang> prone to flipping out
<bazhang> just not in the mood for rants, sorry
<bazhang> when he prefaces his initial question with such an attitude/cursing especially
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-23
<Tm_T> Myrtti: is it related to compulsory kickbanning?
<Tm_T> +involuntary
<Myrtti> nearly
<Myrtti> I was tempted but didn't think it worth the complaints
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (89.1.10.122 trolling and flooding)
<bazhang> <MrFastDie> Hey guys! Someone here who'd like to teach me some funktions in Armitage?
<bazhang> this sounds like schoolhouse rock
<Yehai> bazhang: faggot
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗 www.battlenet.com.cn/wow/zh/character/回音山/瑟博鲁斯/simple
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他吗
<Yehai> bazhang: 你妈逼你谁啊，狗操的我他妈认识你吗
<Yehai> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Yehai called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jpds> Cool
<k1l> !guidelines > mircx1
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<krabador> ubot9] (ukikie@ubuntu/bot/ubot93
<krabador> what is this?
<krabador> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> krabador called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> krabador: what's up ?
<krabador> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> hi there
<ikonia> what's up ?
<krabador> i would know what's    ubot9] (ukikie@ubuntu/bot/ubot93
<ikonia> it's a bot
<krabador> OK, and it need for something particular?
<ikonia> you don't need it at all
<ikonia> could you give some context to your question ?
<krabador> im italian ubuntu IRC op and i find it today in #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> are you aware of the ubuntu bot called "ubottu" ?
<krabador> noto
<krabador> not
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> what channel is ubot93 in ?
<krabador> now i don't know
<krabador> it's just parted
<krabador> from #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> ubot is a clone of ubottu the offical ubuntu bot, we use them for loco/non-core channels
<ikonia> they are normally requested by someone
<ikonia> but if it's parted it was probably a mistake
<krabador> OK no problem
<krabador> i was only curious
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> if it comes back let us know
<ikonia> (especially if you don't want it)
<krabador> no problem for it in the channel, if needed , and official
<ikonia> it's just an info bot really
<ikonia> you don't need/have to have it
<krabador> that's the reason i asked
<krabador> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<hggdh> since we were discussing bots...canI have ubot5, or a cousin,active on #ubuntu-br?
<Pici> hggdh: going to a meeting now, I'll poke one of the locobots when I get back.
<hggdh> Pici: perfect, thank you
<bazhang> I read that as 'discontinuing bots'
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (abrakam)
<bazhang> I dont think he meant 'ssd'
<k1l> it was more like this one from before: 2015-11-23T19:27:48 <abrakam> fuck your ass
<bazhang> stouf looks like warezbot seeking
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-24
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> genii: took me a bit to figure out who it was being called in
<genii> I booted both
<genii> No +b yet, we'll see who comes back
<h00k> g did
<h00k> It was confusing, it looked like copypasta lines but I don't see the original lines,
<h00k> I was trying to read too quickly.
<genii> h00k: kleesiger seems to be the issue. Has not returned since being booted. Gave gzcwnk a warning with instructions what to do next time. So far so good.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (guest-iYLSLd)
<mapps> hello
<mapps> why was i banned AGAIN?
<mapps> for telling the truth , seems a bit unfair
<phunyguy> mapps, my guess is for promoting violence
<mapps> aha
<tonyyarusso> Called for nuking a country, labelled an entire nation as terrorist sympathizers, said Turks were a disgrace, said they shouldn't be allowed into the EU...not a short list.
<mapps> yea
<mapps> that's all true though, i dont dispute it
<mapps> who would want them in the eu / read the papers they support isis!! i dont make it up
<tonyyarusso> Well, that's really not helping your case then.
<phunyguy> mapps, true or not, it's not something we allow in the channels.
<mapps> you should read the papers, i didnt make them do anything
<mapps> ok
<phunyguy> so, you didn't get banned for telling the "truth", you got banned for supporting/promoting violence.  Let's make sure that is clear.
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I would have done it for the villification of an entire people even without the explicit violence.  That's pretty gross.
<mapps> so it's ok they shoot down an innocent plane, gotcha
<mapps> as usual, all about PC
<phunyguy> mapps, for Christ's sake, get this through your head.  You got banned for promoting violence, and what tonyyarusso said.  Nothing more.
<k1l_> mapps: its not ok you calling for "nuking turkey" or villification of all turkish people. no.
<k1l_> mapps: no matter what the papers say: your behavior is not acceptable. stop blaming others for that
<mapps> i dont agree, so i guess it's good im banned
<phunyguy> and the leash was pretty short based on the past.
<k1l_> yes, the ubuntu community doesnt want people that behave like you.
<phunyguy> mapps, anything else we can help you with?
<mapps> why is everyone appologists/lefties/ , saying anything negative and people cry
<phunyguy> mapps, please /part the channel now.
<phunyguy> This one should probably stick a bit longer than the last few.
<phunyguy> (1-2 weeks before)
<tonyyarusso> Yeah....I haven't even searched the BT to see how many separate ones he's had yet.
<phunyguy> just search for the first two octets of his IP
<phunyguy> wildcard it
<phunyguy> in fact it would be ideal to change the ban to *!map*@195.166.*
<phunyguy> he won't try to evade, but his IP changes in that range a lot
<tonyyarusso> Right.
<phunyguy> I think that syntax is correct anyway
<phunyguy> first 3 digits of ident and first two octets of IP
<tonyyarusso> Looks like maybe it can actually be slightly narrower too - seems his ISP only has a /21
<tonyyarusso> Also, he always has at least two Ps in his nick, doesn't he?
<phunyguy> not sure on that
<phunyguy> figured one p to be safe
<tonyyarusso> Oh, nope.
<tonyyarusso> You're right.
<phunyguy> it happens once in a while.  ;)
<tonyyarusso> He also has more than one ISP, between DSL, phone, and I think a VPS or something.
<phunyguy> hmm
<tonyyarusso> One hasn't been used in a while, so really only two that I care about.
<phunyguy> looks good
<tonyyarusso> If you use the duration feature on @comment, does it count from the timestamp of the comment or of the ban?
<k1l_> it forgets the duration
<k1l_> i am trapped everytime in that misstake
<tonyyarusso> er, what?
<k1l_> yeah. seems like somewhat is broken on the bot on that.
<phunyguy> yeah I just use @duration
<tonyyarusso> What do you mean it forgets the duration?
<k1l_> see comment on 69319
<k1l_> @duration 69319
<ubottu> [69319] ban - *!*@38.95.108.* - #ubuntu - never expires
<k1l_> @comment 69319
<ubottu> Sep 23 2015 21:24 k1l_: yoierlied!~yoierlied@38.95.108.251
<ubottu> Sep 23 2015 21:25 k1l_: ban against the ip range of the pm harassment guy see 69318 69296 68569, 2M
<tonyyarusso> Oh, so it just doesn't work at all.
<k1l_> and i am quite sure i set some durations with @durations even after the comment and that got forgotten, too
<tonyyarusso> All right, so in that case, if using *@duration* then, does it count from the date of the ban, or of when you use that command?  :P
<k1l_> from date of ban
<tonyyarusso> k
<Flannel> Why is ubot9 in -ot?
<tonyyarusso> There is *definitely* something wrong with the @duration code...
<tonyyarusso> Take a ban from Aug 01 2015, do "@duration ID 5mo", it returns "will be removed after 5 months" (ie Jan 01 2016), do @duration ID again immediately, and it says "will be removed after 3 months and 2 days" (ie Feb 26 2016).  ???
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: It's not a bug.  You're just not thinking fourth dimensionally.
<tonyyarusso> heh
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Does it give you the Jan 1/Feb 26 date?
<tonyyarusso> No, that's me calculating.
<cristian_c> hello
<k1l_> hello cristian_c
<cristian_c> I'd have a question
<cristian_c> k1l_: in #ubuntu-it we have found an user called 'ubot9'
<k1l_> that is Unit193s ubuntu bot.
<cristian_c> ubot9 ukikie ubuntu/bot/ubot93 * :Killer robot from The Hive.
<cristian_c> ubot9 :#ubuntu-it #ubuntu
<cristian_c> k1l_: ah,k, thanks
<ikonia> cristian_c: one of the other ops from #ubuntu-it was in yesterday
<ikonia> I explained to him about the bot and all the info
<cristian_c> ikonia: ah, ok, sorry, I didn't know
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<Unit193> cristian_c: Should be well behaved, but if you'd still like it gone no problem.
<ikonia> maybe worth talking to the other ops so you're all in sync
<cristian_c> ikonia: I think so
<cristian_c> I'll talk with him to know his opinion
<cristian_c> bye, thanks fpr the answer
<valorie> ":Killer robot from The Hive." is probably not helpful
<phunyguy> "The hive cluster is under attack"
<Unit193> Different references there, both good.
<Unit193> Either way though, that was leftover (and people actually read those!), changed to something sane now.
<valorie> sane usually equals boring, I agree
<valorie> science fiction classic refs are awesome
<valorie> but not so much for newcomers and those for whom english is a second language
<ubottu> bprompt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> its some botnet again
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-25
<bazhang> 's5 times been told offtopic
<bazhang> and 5
<bazhang> 6th times the charm!
<k1l_> to explain that welshman that that is not mint support was like pulling teeth the last time already.
<bazhang> not the wisdom teeth!
<ubottu> mcphail called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> first ;p
<Myrtti> aw
<Myrtti> well, you can finish it too, pretty sure it'll return
<Pricey> Looks like you already Finnished it.
<Myrtti> I've got moar mad skillz than I realise
<k1l_> at least that is more fun than the test protocols i am doing at the moment :/
<Myrtti> it's more fun than knitting a new handbag or making thank you-cards :-|
<phunyguy> I am mucking with IPv6.  Stab me.
<k1l_> that ip was banned until yesterday :/
<Gnjurac> a
<Gnjurac> anyone here
<Gnjurac> does minimal come with some partrition tool
<genii> Gnjurac: This channel is not for Ubuntu support. Please try #ubuntu instead.
<Gnjurac> genii: i cant i am baned on ubuntu but anwye got answer on ubuntu server
<valorie> please part
<valorie> this is not a support channel
<Gnjurac> cya
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-26
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-27
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> hello marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> ikonia: hey
<ikonia> have you joined the ops team marcustomlinson ?
<marcustomlinson> ooh sorry
<marcustomlinson> I was supposed to leave :P
<ikonia> no problem, no problem
<ikonia> saw you join a few times and wondered if you'd joined us
<ikonia> or if you just needed something
<marcustomlinson> I assume that's what you were going to say? :P
<ikonia> if there is nothing you need, sure, no need to idle, but if you want something or need something, just let us know how we can help you
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-28
<ikonia> hello Empyrium
<hggdh> Empyrium: do you have a question for us?
<hggdh> sigh
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<hggdh> heh. I guess we will need a temp ban
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<hggdh> not the first time Empyrium does that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Rafibd01717 said: !sources is the command for seeing only mongodb ppas?
<bazhang> @random apple apple emacs apple
<ubottu> apple
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> the bot has been cleansed
<k1l> i bet it uses the debian random variable :)
<bazhang> ohno!
<bazhang> I suspect C H U is secretly working for debain
<bazhang> gesundheit ubottu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-29
<bazhang>  [blb31750] (~blb31750@82.113.99.74): /home/alex/bin/irclogbot.sh
<ikonia> this guy again
<bazhang> wonder if thats a logbot
<bazhang> <ilyass> what do you do her in #ubuntu technical support channel ???
<bazhang> mostly play with the bot
<ikonia> so he knows what the channel is then ?
<bazhang> sure, thats a longtime visitor
<ikonia> why do they behave like this and play dumb ?
<bazhang> from #ubuntu-dz or whatever the kazeri channel is
<bazhang> he's always been that way
<bazhang> had to track him to his loco ubuntu channel and ask the ops there to ban him unless he quit the trolling
<bazhang> err azerbaijan
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (kodis4piracy)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rez_ninjah said: ubottu: hmm, so I can't do what vfw is suggesting, it sounds like.
<ubottu> Choppa_Dappa called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> Sigyn is my friend.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (ANTIpsychiatry  is back)
<ubottu> avenger_q called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> avenger_q called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-29
<bazhang> Jordan_U'd!
 * Jordan_U blows smoke from gun.
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (mich)
<bazhang> mich> xfceone, you won't get any help here, just arrogant people
<mich> Can I complain about my treatment on the ubuntu channel here?
<bazhang> the 'does the updater ever not break things' should have been a clue
<mich> I am given outdated instructions and then they say that is help, too
<bazhang> mich, you were treated fairly
<mich> no, I wasn't
<mich> I'm backing up my data since I'll have to try upgrading myself
<wxl> mich: you know every amount of help you got came from volunteers, right?
<bazhang> mich you were given links multiple times on how to upgrade
<mich> those links are showing ubuntu 12.04 or something!
<bazhang> mich you want lts to lts?
<mich> I'm sure someone has written a good writeup someplace... I just have to find it
<bazhang> anything else mich?
<mich> I thought I upgraded to 15.10?   I want 16.10 but obviously, I have to upgrade to 16.04 LTS.  Right?
<Jordan_U> mich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades has the instructions you need. It doesn't specificially mention 15.10 because there are (apparently) no additional steps needed for 15.10 to 16.04.
<bazhang> the eolupgrades link gives that mich
<mich> my kernel and packages are at 15.10 versions
<Jordan_U> mich: If you had stated that that was the proplem that you were having with the link you were given, then I would have given that response in #ubuntu. But instead of giving productive feedback you just complained.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-30
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (nah-biotch offtopic)
<Flannel> chu++
<chu> :)
<Flannel> good job holding fire :)
<chu> Ahahaha
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (avenger_q)
<monsune> hello!
<monsune> i'm getting: #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<monsune> is there a chance that one of you would like to take a look at this?
<monsune> i tried to talk to ircop but he directed me here
<Pici> monsune: hi.  Let me take a look.
<Pici> monsune: Can you try to join now?
<monsune> thank you Pici, trying now
<monsune> worked nicely :) thank you very much
<monsune> looks like someone banned lots of IPs... it's a huge Polish ISP that got banned
<Jordan_U> !lug
<ubottu> Lug's are Linux User Groups. You can find your local group here: http://www.linux.org/groups/
<Jordan_U> That link is dead at the moment. Is there a good replacement?
<genii> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/User-Group-HOWTO-3.html
<genii> Actually, sadly, the broken link in the factoid seems to have originated there :(
<Jordan_U> Yeah, none of those liks looks particularly helpful. I'm surprised there isn't a better single resource around (though maybe I just haven't found it yet).
<Jordan_U> I wonder how reliably helpful googling for "Linux User Group near ENTER CITY HERE" is.
<genii> Jordan_U: This one looks promising http://lugslist.com/
<Jordan_U> genii: It does indeed. What do you think of the following:
<Jordan_U> #!no lug is <reply> Lug's are Linux User Groups. Places to meet other Linux Enthusiasts in person, and often get one on one support. You can find your local group here: http://lugslist.com/
<wxl> s/\(Groups\)\. \(Places\)/\1\, \2/
<wxl> err
<wxl> s/\(Groups\)\. P\(laces\)/\1\, p\2/
<wxl> s/Lug/LUG/
<genii> Jordan_U: Looks OK here
<Jordan_U> wxl: I'm not following your replacement. How is !no lug is <reply> LUGs are Linux User Groups. Places to meet other Linux enthusiasts in person, and often get one on one support. You can find your local group here: http://lugslist.com/    ?
<wxl> Jordan_U: Groups, places
<wxl> otherwise yep :)
<Jordan_U> !no lug is <reply> LUGs are Linux User Groups. At LUGS you can meet other Linux enthusiasts in person, and often get one on one support. You can find your local group here: http://lugslist.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<wxl> yep
<wxl> great job guys :)
<Pici> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<genii> heh
<wxl> and thank god our lug is already on there
<Jordan_U> What's the ubotty syntax to s/LUGS/LUGs/ in that factoid?
<Pici> lug =~ s/LUGS/LUGs/
<Pici> !lug =~ s/LUGS/LUGs/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Jordan_U> Pici: Thanks :)
<wxl> oh curious
<genii> !lug
<ubottu> LUGs are Linux User Groups. At LUGs you can meet other Linux enthusiasts in person, and often get one on one support. You can find your local group here: http://lugslist.com/
 * Pici looks
<bazhang> WyZeGuY> "fuck" and "cunt" are still considered curse words, so i won't say those. deal?
<bazhang> not so wise after all
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-01
<bazhang> avenger_q bears watching
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu piel not honest about what he's doing, his current setup and his current situation, despite being asked directly.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<contrapunctus> o/
<ikonia> hello contrapunctus
<contrapunctus> ikonia: www-bukolay-net in #ubuntu is PM spamming
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> contrapunctus: what's he spamming ?
<contrapunctus> ikonia: [2016-12-01T18:20:42+0530] <www-bukolay-net> hi www.bukolay.net
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> got it, thank you
<contrapunctus> cheers
<bazhang> ikonia, is mail spam bug???
<ikonia> I don't think he realises that by the time it's got to his client - it's aleady been accepted by the mail server
<bazhang> mister looked like he wanted help spamming
<ikonia> I thought that at first
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu piel came back - still continues to lie/dodge question about his setup/system
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> lovely, bacta is back: [06:59] --> SkankHunt42 (~Bacta@p5257251-ipngn11702marunouchi.tokyo.ocn.ne.jp) has joined this channel. - in #ubuntu-women, of course
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-02
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rentrax said: !ask ok my problem is i cant  use the internet in ubuntu netbook 10.10 because the neetbook dont have wireles card but i have a wireles adapter usb but icn use because the driver is for windows xp any sugestion?
<ren_trax> hola
<hggdh> ren_trax: hello, what can we do for you?
<ren_trax> i have a problem in ubuuntu 10.10
<valorie> !elo
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kevinb22 said: ubottu: Thank you however i believe the issue is not with samba, i cannot boot anymore into ubuntu getting a " pci 0000:08:00.0: PCI Bridge to [bus 09]"
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (confirmed, www-bukolay-net spam)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-03
<ov3rwatch> Hi all. Appears I was banned from ubuntu-offtopic and I have no idea why.
<ov3rwatch> Anyone know if this is the case and if so what I may have done wrong?
<Flannel> ov3rwatch: Hi.  #ubuntu-offtopic is currently set +r, which means you need to be identified with nickserv to join.  I don't see any bans that would match you, so once you sort that out, you should be able to join just fine.
<Flannel> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Flannel> (or /msg nickserv help register  )
<ov3rwatch> Hmm I am registered :/ I have to Ident to even use my nic
<ov3rwatch> You just mean Ident on freebies not with Ubuntu? It suddenly kicked me last night and I've been unable to rejoin.
<ov3rwatch> *freenode
<Flannel> You're on freenode right now
<Flannel> ov3rwatch: Right now, you are not identified with nickserv, however.
<ov3rwatch> Hmm strange. Well good to know I haven't been banned. I guess il try to Ident again and rejoin! Thanks for the info
<bazhang> root plex wunderbar
<bazhang> plex is some adobe product i s it not
<hggdh> first time I saw the term used was with IBM mainframes (we used to call them plexes)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> its what the kids who dont know about kodi use
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<chalcedony`> i got spammed when i joined #ubuntu
<chalcedony`> [03:23:15] <www-bukolay-net> hi www.bukolay.net
<chalcedony`> ~FibermIRC@95.12.119.74
<Unit193> c	He's gone.
<chalcedny> thought you would want to know
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (ein-grande-noob)
<SonikkuAmerica> Check #u, we have a spammer, but Drone` is taking care of
<SonikkuAmerica> im-so was +q'd, hopefully that'll be it
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu (im-so)
<ikonia> gone
<SonikkuAmerica> You're faster than me, lol
#ubuntu-ops 2016-12-04
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> fyi: /wc takes arguments for a start window # and an end window #
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Unit193> Pici: Yep, but seems to lag when you do that for ~800 windows.
<ikonia> you got hit with the peado spam ?
<Unit193> OFTC was seemingly hit harder.
<ikonia> really ?
<Unit193> I say that as I was hit harder there with 800+ PMs, status window filled with DCC and CTCP crap.  I didn't get hit that hard here.
<ikonia> someone clearly upset someone
<valorie> ikonia: thanks for removing all those (old?) bans in #kubuntu
<valorie> last time ubottu asked me to review bans, the request got lost in the whatever
<lenswipee> ikonia, why did you ban me on #ubuntu?
<hggdh> chalcedony: please /part this channel if you are done here. This is a no-idling channel
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-27
<dax> !kernelcleanup is <reply> For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<bazhang> CarlFK, teamviewer me!
<CarlFK> bazhang: wut?
<bazhang> I thought you wanted someone to open a port
<CarlFK> it is how I have always done vnc
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-28
<bazhang> ltx128> another day, another systemd-resolved vulnerability:
<bazhang> sounds a bit like limcore of old
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-30
<Unit193> daughertyh9008: Hello, anything we can do for you this fine evening?
<Unit193> daughertyh9008: This channel has a no-idling policy, if there's nothing you need from us at this time we'd like to request that you part.
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<Unit193> hggdh: AH thanks, was going to do that a bit later.
<hggdh> Unit193: I thought so but, since I was already dealing with the #ubuntu-mir redirect, I had a peek at -ops, saw it, and...
<Unit193> hggdh: As in, I forgot last night.
<hggdh> :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-12-03
<bazhang> olavo seems to just come back day after day and ask the exact same thing
<bazhang> with just a yes/no as an answer to whatever
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-28
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, linux_gnu said: ubottu ntp is not even installed on 18.10
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-27
<ubottu> In ubottu, lordcirth said: !hold is A package can be prevented from updating by "holding" it. https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/10/how-to-keep-package-from-updating-in.html
<dax> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dax> are they the same thing, i've never bothered with either of them
<Unit193> No, 'hold' is "don't upgrade", more easily done with  apt-mark hold $pkg, but I'm not sure we want to make that easily callable.
<valorie> people using either option without knowing enough can make a hash of their systems
<Unit193> This is true, though I'd imagine pinning is more of a way to control origin.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-12-01
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (IndianSlim)
<ubottu> d0tsun7 called the ops in #ubuntu (IndianSlim)
